# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [all variants] New Wacom Bamboo not working

## TheguywholikesLINUX

*Attention everyone!* this post is outdated, if you don't want to read the whole thread go to post #541 


I know there are some other wacom posts but I have been unable to find a solution after trying out multiple installation guides. I am running ubuntu (with kde and ubuntu-studio packages installed, probably won't make a differnece) 9.04 64-bit. I may try upgrading to karmic to see if I can get it to work.

I just got the new wacom bamboo pen & touch in the post this morning but I am unable to get it working.
The site
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
says it should be hot-pluggable, but it definately is not.
I have looked at this guide:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...48#post3728548
and changed the .fdi file as shown on:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...page=18%20#176
And I have followed the detailed instructions on:
http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/main

This is how far I have got:

I have compiled and installed from linuxwacom-0.8.3-6 (dev version) after trying the stable version. Installation of the driver and tools worked fine.
However, I have tried using wacdump on all the /dev/input/event* and none of them work when I touch the tablet with my finger or stylus or press any of the buttons. I also do not have a /dev/input/wacom file even though I have added the udev rules to /etc/udev/rules.d/ as shown on:
http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/in...howto/newwacom

This is the output from /var/log/messages after unloading and reloading the driver using rmmod wacom and modprobe wacom and then unplugging and replugging my tablet.



```
Oct 13 15:08:04 shaun-PC kernel: [ 3026.486653] usbcore: deregistering interface driver wacom
Oct 13 15:08:09 shaun-PC kernel: [ 3032.272906] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
Oct 13 15:08:09 shaun-PC kernel: [ 3032.273506] wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
Oct 13 15:08:17 shaun-PC kernel: [ 3040.113349] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2
Oct 13 15:08:23 shaun-PC kernel: [ 3046.316476] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
Oct 13 15:08:24 shaun-PC kernel: [ 3046.736008] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5
Oct 13 15:08:24 shaun-PC kernel: [ 3046.959822] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

This is what I get from running cat /proc/bus/input/devices



```
I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000
N: Name="Power Button (FF)"
P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0
S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=kbd event0 
B: EV=3
B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000
N: Name="Power Button (CM)"
P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0
S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=kbd event1 
B: EV=3
B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0017 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=0100
N: Name="Macintosh mouse button emulation"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input2
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse0 event2 
B: EV=7
B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0
B: REL=3

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41
N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"
P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0
S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=kbd event3 
B: EV=120013
B: KEY=402000000 3803078f800d001 feffffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe
B: MSC=10
B: LED=7

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100
N: Name="PC Speaker"
P: Phys=isa0061/input0
S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=kbd event4 
B: EV=40001
B: SND=6

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0006 Version=007f
N: Name="ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse"
P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0
S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse1 event5 
B: EV=7
B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0
B: REL=143
```

Output of lsusb:


```
DBus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 005: ID 056a:00d1 Wacom Co., Ltd 
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 093a:2601 Pixart Imaging, Inc. SPC 610NC Laptop Camera
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Cammaestro 2.5DU/X-EYE/Orite SC-120/ICGear TravelCam/Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

I modified my xorg.conf, but after the xserver failing to start I reverted it to my backup.


Thanks in advance to anyone who can help  :Smile: 

P.S the new wacom supports multi-touch so if anyone knows how to get this working as wall that would be great!

----------


## Favux

Hi TheguywholikesLINUX,

Right now the new multi-touch tablet touch features aren't supported. Ping Cheng, the LWP's lead developer, has another project going and says he won't be able to code touch in for a while.  He's hoping someone else will step up and help out.

As you realized the linuxwacom in Jaunty, 0.8.2-2, is too old to recognize your tablet. In the source code the wcmUSB.c has a table of Vendor and Product ID's which your tablet doesn't seem to be in.  Vendor for Wacom is 56a so with "ID 056a:00d1 Wacom Co., Ltd" your Product ID is probably '00d1'.  You could check that in your 'lshal' or "lshah>lshal.txt".

I just looked at the latest, linuxwacom 0.8.4-3, for '00d1' in wcmUSB.c and it doesn't seem to have it yet either.  You can look for yourself in "linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/src/xdrv/wcmUSB.c".  But I know Ping at the LWP said he'd be adding it. So if it isn't in there it should be shortly, most likely with 0.8.4-4.  That should at least support the Bamboo part of your tablet.

Some others have posted about the multi-touch tablets at LWP's forums general discussion and development traffic linked here: http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/main  That should let you know how things stand currently.

Good luck!

*Attention!*
*To get stylus and eraser functioning for Pen & Touch models CTL460, CTH460, CTH461, CTH661 or to help with testing:*

See Ayuthia's post #144.

For xorg.conf or 10-wacom.fdi (10-linuxwacom.fdi in Karmic) see post #384.

Also see kgingeri's consolidated HOW TO.  Includes Karmic.

To remove the debug code from Ayuthia's patches (so your logs don't fill up) see tyranos' post #638.

*To get stylus, eraser & touch and pad functioning for Pen & Touch models CTT460, CTL460, CTH460, CTH461, CTH661 or to help with testing:*

See Ayuthia's thread "Wacom Bamboo Pen and Touch Series Development".  Right now he's using ob1kenobi's patches submitted to the Linux Wacom Project (LWP) on linuxwacom 0.8.5-9.

And his even newer patches on post #818.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

Thank you.
I can wait a bit for the multi-touch, but I would really like it if I can get the pen working until the multi-touch comes out. I will check the link and see what I can find. I have also attacked lshal.txt. (I bz2'ed it because it was to big is a .txt)

----------


## Favux

Hi TheguywholikesLINUX,

In text editor doing Find with 'wacom' on your lshal.txt pulls up three sections with:


```
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 209  (0xd1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
```

Using Find to search the 0.8.4-3 wcmUSB.c for '0xd1' still pulls up nothing.  So I guess it isn't in there yet.

I suppose you could try 'patching' wcmUSB.c manually with the product ID and then compiling linuxwacom if you can't wait a few weeks.  I'd check the LWP's forums first before trying that.

----------


## kgingeri

Favux, or others, I also have had no luck.  I've emailed Ping as well but here's my info for reference and in case you can help   :Wink: 

The following is what I've sent Ping...
_(note my tablet's ID is 0xD4 so is likely not in source yet either so I think I'll have a go at the wcmUSB.c file - sounds like something that might work.  These tablets are supposed to be Graphire compatible - I think.)_

---- 

I am having a heck of a time with a new "Wacom Bamboo Pen" (only) Model: CTL-460 tablet.
I am running Ubuntu Remix on a Acer One Netbooks
It does have with a hard/software mod for the Egalax TouchKit screen (USB finger touch surface, added on top of the LCD)
I mention the touch screen in case it could be interfering somehow?!

I am getting device recognition but no data anywhere.
I've followed many HowTo's include wacomlinux.org (although many locations for modules etc are wrong for Ubuntu) but still no joy  :v)

Packages, configs and compiles all seem fine and in line with HowTo's - except when it comes to getting any raw data to show up.
X will not do anything with the device, even with xorg.conf modifed.

The following are all the specifics:

--- The xorg.conf lines for the existing touch screen are:


```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier      "EETI"
    Driver          "egalax"
    Option          "Device" "usbauto"
    Option          "Parameters" "/var/lib/eeti.param"
    Option          "ScreenNo" "0"
    Option          "SkipClick" "1"
EndSection
```

NOTE: I did comment these out but have not tried disconnecting it (requires laptop disassembly)


--- Ubuntu Remx (netbook version) Linux version
Linux kganb 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux


--- X version (xorg)
X.Org X Server 1.6.0
Release Date: 2009-2-25
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux kganb 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686
Build Date: 09 April 2009  02:10:02AM
xorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 (buildd@rothera.buildd)
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.

--- in order to have the device recognized at all, I had to add lines in wacom_wac.c and reconfigure with "--enable-wacom"...
--- lines from wacom_wac.c (condensed - see comments)


```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features[] = {
    { "Wacom Penpartner",        7,   5040,  3780,  255,  0, PENPARTNER },
    { "Wacom Graphire",          8,  10206,  7422,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
    { "Wacom Graphire2 4x5",     8,  10206,  7422,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
        ....
    { "Wacom ISDv4 9A",           8, 26202, 16325,  255,  0, TABLETPC },
    { "Wacom Intuos2 6x8",       10, 20320, 16240, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
    { "Wacom Bamboo Pen",         8,  5104,  3712,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },    // ...for Bamboo Pen CTL-460
    { }
};

static struct usb_device_id wacom_ids[] = {
    { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x00) },
    { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x10) },
    { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x11) },
        ...
    { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x9A) },
    { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x47) },
    { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD4) },    // ...for Bamboo Pen CTL-460
    { }
};
```


--- Configured, compiled and copied to my proper /lib/modules/...kernel/drivers/input/tablet folder (this is where "locate" found the original),
    rmmod and insmod'ng the newly compiled wacom.ko and plugging in the tablet I got this info from /proc/bus/usb/input/devices



```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=00d4 Version=0106
N: Name="Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input12
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse1 event6
B: EV=1f
B: KEY=1c63 0 70011 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
B: REL=100
B: ABS=100 3000003
B: MSC=1
...
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=00d4 Version=0106
N: Name="Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.1/input/input13
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse4 event12
B: EV=1f
B: KEY=1c63 0 70011 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
B: REL=100
B: ABS=100 3000003
B: MSC=1
```


--- and from dmesg:


```
Oct 13 21:13:24 kganb kernel: [ 2938.668098] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
Oct 13 21:13:25 kganb kernel: [ 2938.827658] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Oct 13 21:13:25 kganb kernel: [ 2938.830069] input: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input12
Oct 13 21:13:25 kganb kernel: [ 2938.954274] input: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.1/input/input13
Oct 13 21:13:25 kganb logger: device input12 is bound to the driver
Oct 13 21:13:25 kganb logger: must rebind
Oct 13 21:13:25 kganb logger: device input13 is bound to the driver
Oct 13 21:13:25 kganb logger: must rebind
```


--- issuing 'lsmod | grep wac' gave:


```
wacom    28936  0
```

--- issuing 'ls -l /dev/input' gave me this:
    NOTE! I had updated the /etc/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules file



```
total 0
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    120 2009-10-13 21:13 by-id
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    200 2009-10-13 21:13 by-path
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64 2009-10-13 20:24 event0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65 2009-10-13 20:24 event1
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 74 2009-10-13 20:24 event10
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 75 2009-10-13 20:24 event11
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 76 2009-10-13 21:13 event12
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 77 2009-10-13 21:13 event13
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 66 2009-10-13 20:24 event2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67 2009-10-13 20:24 event3
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 68 2009-10-13 20:24 event4
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 69 2009-10-13 20:24 event5
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 70 2009-10-13 21:13 event6
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 71 2009-10-13 20:24 event7
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 72 2009-10-13 20:24 event8
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 73 2009-10-13 20:24 event9
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63 2009-10-13 20:24 mice
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32 2009-10-13 20:24 mouse0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33 2009-10-13 21:13 mouse1
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 34 2009-10-13 20:24 mouse2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 35 2009-10-13 20:24 mouse3
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 36 2009-10-13 21:13 mouse4
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 37 2009-10-13 21:13 mouse5
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      7 2009-10-13 21:13 tablet-bamboo-pen -> event12
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-10-13 21:13 wacom -> event6
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      7 2009-10-13 21:13 wacom-touch -> event12
```

--- also a listing of /dev/input/by-path


```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-10-13 21:13 pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event6
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-10-13 21:13 pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-10-13 21:13 pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:1:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event13
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-10-13 21:13 pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-10-13 20:24 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-10-13 20:24 platform-i8042-serio-2-event-mouse -> ../event11
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-10-13 20:24 platform-i8042-serio-2-mouse -> ../mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-10-13 20:24 platform-pcspkr-event-spkr -> ../event9
```


---  That's about it!  Other points of interest...
 I did try to add "Device" & "ServerLayout" lines in xorg.conf - to no avail. I cannot get any data from cat'ing any /dev/input/event*|mouse*|wacom*|tablet* or with wacdump, xxd etc. I sometimes get a "Segmentation fault" running "wacdump /dev/input/event12" the first time, but not after that My USB tablet works just fine on my Mac OSX computer, so it's not a hardware issue. All USB ports on my Linux computer work fine - never any hint of trouble. have also tried the Beta - linuxwacom-0.8.3-6

Karl  :v/

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

So basically Jaunty?  Yep, 0xd4 isn't in there either.

I'd try one of the two Bamboo locations.  The format seems straight forward:


```
	{ 0x17, 2540, 2540, &usbBambooFun  }, /* BambooFun 4x5 */
	{ 0x18, 2540, 2540, &usbBambooFun  }, /* BambooFun 6x8 */
	{ 0x19, 2032, 2032, &usbBamboo1    }, /* Bamboo1 Medium*/ 
	{ 0x81, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire4  }, /* Graphire4 6x8 BlueTooth */
```

You just need to know the Y and X resolution.

This HOW TO might be of some help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949

Good luck!

----------


## kgingeri

Thx for the howto Favux, and the quick reply!

I'll let you know if I am successful.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

I sure hope you are and while I remember:  Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

To help you once you've established usb communications see post #176 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=18  The .fdi there should be useful.

----------


## kgingeri

Yupper, bin there and done that - thx again. 

_Also, just to side track for a moment, thx for the welcome too! I really like the attitude on this forum - very friendly and non-competitive and patiently helpful. So many get upset when users don't search properly bad-mouth noobs etc.  I think I'll enjoy my stay!_  :Smile: 

As I said I'll post back my results - hopefully it I can be a help to others also  :Smile:

----------


## kgingeri

Here's a response from the Wacomlinux mail-list already!




> > I am having a heck of a time with a new "Wacom Bamboo Pen" (only) Model:
> > CTL-460 tablet.
> 
> This bamboo pen is a new device. So its a bit of a gamble with adding
> the ID entries in the source. If the tablet speaks a protocol known
> from an earlier device and you have guessed it right, it may work, but
> there are no guarantees. I don't think using GRAPHIRE for the protocol
> for this device has highest probability of success tho. I suggest
> trying with WACOM_MO, like the rest of the bamboos. If the difference
> ...

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

kgingeri, you seem to be one step ahead of me, I don't quite understand how/why you modified wacom_wac.c and why it would help. If I can get the pend to work on an older protocol until they release the new version I might try it.

I have also sent an email to the developer of linuxwacom asking when they will be able to get the new version out and if there is something I can do to help their progress. (I would probably be ore of a hindrance though!)

----------


## kgingeri

Ah, success is sweet - and so is hacking - when it works!!!   :Capital Razz: 

I used Alexia's recommendation for WACOM_MO and copied, changed and inserted the entire line it was found on, 
to use it for my Bamboo CTL-460. I now have mouse control with the pen!!  Not sure what else yet but this is progress!!!  
(I'm in the process of helping Ping and Alexia get this into code over at wacomlinux)

*A MINI HOWTO:*

_Note: .../src is a folder from the archive you extracted from wacomlinux 
(i.e. mine is ~/Downloads/Sys/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/src)
_

I added a line in the  file .../src/xdrv/wcmUSB.c as shown below.
Go ("cd ...") to the directory and make a backup first: "cp wcmUSB.c wcmUSB.c.bkp", 
then edit it (I'll assume you have a favorite editor  :Wink: ):

look for the following "structure definition" with your editor


```
} WacomModelDesc [] =
{
        { 0x00, 1000, 1000, &usbPenPartner }, /* PenPartner */
        { 0x10, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire   }, /* Graphire */
        { 0x11, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire2  }, /* Graphire2 4x5 */
```

Navigate to the bottom of the list and add the line before the last closing brace "}":


```
        { 0xD4, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }  /* Bamboo Pen CTL-460 4x6 */
```

You must also add a comma (",") between the brace "}" and the comment line for "/* TabletPC 0x9A */" 
(you'll get compile errors without it).  In context, it should look like this:


```
        { 0x93, 2540, 2540, &usbTabletPC   }, /* TabletPC 0x93 */
        { 0x9A, 2540, 2540, &usbTabletPC   }, /* TabletPC 0x9A */

        { 0xD4, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }  /* Bamboo Pen CTL-460 4x6 */
};

Bool usbWcmInit(LocalDevicePtr local, char* id, float *version)
```

Save and quit

Now we need to add two lines in the .../src/`uname -r`/wacom_wac.c file _(`uname -r` is the number part of the version of your Linux kernel 
- i.e. mine is 2.6.28, even tho I get '2.6.28-15-Generic' from the uname command)_:

Make a backup copy: "cp wacom_wac.c wacom_wac.c.bkp" and edit it.

Look for:


```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features[] = {
        { "Wacom Penpartner",        7,   5040,  3780,  255,  0, PENPARTNER },
        { "Wacom Graphire",          8,  10206,  7422,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
        { "Wacom Graphire2 4x5",     8,  10206,  7422,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
```

Again, navigate to the bottom of the list and insert the line above the empty braces "{}":


```
        { "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6",     9, 14760,  9225,  511, 63, WACOM_MO },    // ...for CTL-460 Bamboo Pen
```

so it should look like this when your done (no worries about a comma this time):


```
        { "Wacom Intuos2 6x8",       10, 20320, 16240, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
        { "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6",     9, 14760,  9225,  511, 63, WACOM_MO },    // ...for CTL-460 Bamboo Pen Only
        { }
};
```

Almost done - navigate down into the next structure definition:


```
static struct usb_device_id wacom_ids[] = {
        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x00) },
        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x10) },
        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x11) },
```

and add the following line above the empty braces again:


```
        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD4) },      // ...for CTL-460 Bamboo Pen Only
```

It should look like this:


```
        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x9A) },
        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x47) },
        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD4) },      // ...for CTL-460 Bamboo Pen Only
        { }
};
```

Save and quit -we are done editing source code.

Now from the wacomlinux directory and at the system prompt, do a 


```
./configure --enable-wacom
```

then a full recompile/install:


```
make
make install
```

this updates the wcmUSB file in the system and builds a new wacom.ko file

I then copied the wacom.ko to the /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/driver/input/tablet folder and removed and inserted it. (my path looks like this: "/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/")

Ok now we need to unload any older wacom module in use, so as root (or "sudo bash") do:


```
# rmmod wacom
# insmod /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

...and just for good measure...


```
# depmod -e
# modprobe wacom
```

None of the above should produce output other than maybe rmmod - otherwise your make command must have failed.  
Check for errors in editing - go character by character - C is very picky about syntax.

(BTW you can type "exit" or ^D to quit the root 'sudo bash' shell - if you used it)

plug in your tablet and try it!!   :Smile: 

Thx Favux and also Alexia from wacomlinux!!!

----------


## kgingeri

Hi TheguywholikesLinux!

I just posted a howto - took a while.  Post back if you need more help.  I'll do my best   :Smile:  

I'm quite sure your tablet is much the same (your is 0xd1 and mine is 0xd4).  Anyway, as Kermit might say "times flies when your havin fun" but it's 4am my time - gotta get some shut-eye   :Wink: 

It's late alright - I misquotes Kermit!!! Should be 
"times fun when your havin flies"   

good night - or should that be morning   :Wink:

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

OK, here goes....

oh, by the way, my bamboo is a CTH-460, not a GTL, not sure if that will make a difference.

ok, wcmUSB.c backed up, I use gedit usually, so: gedit wcmUSB.c.
Found line "} WacomModelDesc [] ="
Added line "{ 0xD4, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }  /* Bamboo Pen CTL-460 4x6 */" before the closing brace, also added comma on the line before.

switched to /src/2.6.28/ and backed up wacom_wac.c

Found wacom_features section, and added line "{ "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6",     9, 14760,  9225,  511, 63, WACOM_MO },    // ...for CTL-460 Bamboo Pen Only" to the end. Scrolled down to the next section and added "{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD4) },      // ...for CTL-460 Bamboo Pen Only"

Ok, I ran ./configure --enable-wacom and the make and I got this error message:


```
cp -f ../2.6.27/wacom.h .
cp: `../2.6.27/wacom.h' and `./wacom.h' are the same file
make[2]: *** [all] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/shaun/Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.3-6/src/2.6.28'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/shaun/Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.3-6/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

 :Confused:

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

Ok, I renamed the wacom.h in /src/2.6.28 and then ran make again, seemed to work this time....

sudo make install also seems to work....

Now I am copying the files, unloading the previous file, rmmod wacom, and inserting the new one, insmod /lib/modules/2,6.28-15-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko,
ran depmod -e
and modprobe wacom

no output from any of those commands...

BUT: The tablet is not doing anything.....

and I still don't see anything in /proc/bus/input/devices  :Sad: 

output from /var/log/messages:


```
Oct 14 12:29:04 shaun-PC kernel: [ 2431.734710] usbcore: deregistering interface driver wacom
Oct 14 12:29:38 shaun-PC kernel: [ 2465.671566] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
Oct 14 12:29:38 shaun-PC kernel: [ 2465.671568] wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
Oct 14 12:29:52 shaun-PC kernel: [ 2479.246085] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2
Oct 14 12:29:55 shaun-PC kernel: [ 2482.414148] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
Oct 14 12:29:55 shaun-PC kernel: [ 2482.836007] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6
Oct 14 12:29:56 shaun-PC kernel: [ 2483.058158] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

non of the /dev/input/event* are sowing any signs of anything when I use the tablet.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

W00t!!! I made a breakthrough!

I followed the above edits but where it said 0xD4, I changed it to 0xD1 on 2 occasions on the first and second file, now I get this output from /proc/bus/input/devices:


```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=00d1 Version=0106
N: Name="Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input8
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse2 event6 
B: EV=1f
B: KEY=1c63 70033 0 0 0 0
B: REL=100
B: ABS=10003000103
B: MSC=1

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=00d1 Version=0106
N: Name="Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1/input/input9
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse3 event7 
B: EV=1f
B: KEY=1c63 70033 0 0 0 0
B: REL=100
B: ABS=10003000103
B: MSC=1
```

I never got that before, so hopefully something is working....

I get this from ls -lh /dev/input:



```
total 0
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     80 2009-10-14 12:52 by-id
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    160 2009-10-14 12:52 by-path
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64 2009-10-14 12:48 event0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65 2009-10-14 12:48 event1
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 66 2009-10-14 12:48 event2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67 2009-10-14 12:48 event3
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 68 2009-10-14 11:48 event4
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 69 2009-10-14 11:48 event5
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 70 2009-10-14 12:52 event6
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 71 2009-10-14 12:52 event7
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63 2009-10-14 12:48 mice
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32 2009-10-14 12:48 mouse0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33 2009-10-14 11:48 mouse1
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 34 2009-10-14 12:52 mouse2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 35 2009-10-14 12:52 mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-10-14 12:52 wacom -> event6
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-10-14 12:52 wacom-touch -> event7
```

I am not sure if the wacom driver is working though because I get mouse2 and mouse3, and I am not sure if that means it is using it as a track pad.

I tried wacdump on event6 and 7 but, although listing the amount of pressure and buttons and everything it did not change from 0 when I touched the pen to my tablet.

now I get this in /var/log/messages:


```
Oct 14 13:00:47 shaun-PC kernel: [ 4334.024433] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 7
Oct 14 13:00:51 shaun-PC kernel: [ 4338.256009] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8
Oct 14 13:00:51 shaun-PC kernel: [ 4338.478617] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Oct 14 13:00:51 shaun-PC kernel: [ 4338.481641] input: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input10
Oct 14 13:00:51 shaun-PC logger: device input10 is bound to the driver
Oct 14 13:00:51 shaun-PC logger: must rebind
Oct 14 13:00:51 shaun-PC kernel: [ 4338.546685] input: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1/input/input11
Oct 14 13:00:51 shaun-PC logger: device input11 is bound to the driver
Oct 14 13:00:51 shaun-PC logger: must rebind
```

----------


## kgingeri

Yeah, sorry TheguywholikesLINUX, I should have mentioned that you'd have to change the model ident (0xd1) - sorry.  

I haven't had a chance to find out about how much it is working but I can use it as a mouse, select, click, drag etc.

Wacdump does show data, but I didn't pay attention as to what.

I need to fine-tune the params for the source tho, I am pretty sure the numbers are not right. It is a WIP   :Smile: 

Is your tablet a 4x6?  If not what is the 'active' size and the resolution (should be on the box)

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

It says:

Pen active area size: 174 x 92mm (5.8 x 3.6 in)
Touch active area size: 125 x 85mm (4,9 x 3.4 in)

It does not say the resolution on the box so this is what I got from the wacom website:
Resolution  	2540 lpi

----------


## kgingeri

OK, great.  I'll work with that, it's all I need.  It'll be a day or so before I get a chance to work on it again.  But I'll get here back on it.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

Ok thank you for all your help!  :Smile:

----------


## kgingeri

Oh and just another quick note...

> oh, by the way, my bamboo is a CTH-460, not a GTL, not sure if that will make a difference.

I'm pretty sure the diff is that yours is a touch as well - mine isn't.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

Yep, I have the normal/pen & touch model, I am assuming you have the Pen only one?

----------


## kgingeri

Yes - pen only

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri & TheguywholikesLINUX,

Wow!  Great work kgingeri.  Looks like your almost there.  Hope you can get a patch committed.  TheguywholikesLINUX should be able to confirm another model number for you.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

The tablet is still not functional.  :Sad:

----------


## kgingeri

Ok, hang in there TheguywholikesLINUX,  the "must rebind" isn't right (from dmesg).  I can't get to it until tomorrow night again but take heart as I was connected to another tech thru wacomlinux mail-list so you'll have another head working on it too.   :Smile: 

Just to summarize:
- you need to do all the wacomlinux type stuff (download, unarch, install any needed packages/source)
- add two lines into the .../src/.../wacom_wac.c files (with your ID 0xd1)
- add one line with your 0xd1 ID into the .../src/xdrv/wcmUSB.c
- then do the make and make install and copy wacom.ko
- rmmod wacom, modprobe wacom, depmod -e
- oh and also you'll need to download and install the udev stuff via http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...page=18%20#176
- reboot for good measure
- check on restart if you see any wacom links in /dev/input/
- test

Sorry for the delay.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

There is one line that confuses me particularly, in your howto you say to add this line to wacom_wac.c:


```
        { "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6",     9, 14760,  9225,  511, 63, WACOM_MO },    // ...for CTL-460 Bamboo Pen
```

However I do not see where the id, 0xd1, would fit, assuming it does go on this line.

As for the other two lines I have only tried changeing the id, I have not changed any of the other values, I don't know whether this is necessary. I might be able to figure the values out, but I don't know what they are so that has left me stumped.

----------


## kgingeri

Right, it's only once if both files - it doesn't go in that line but in the next struct list.... so here's wacom_wac.c mods:



```
static struct wacom_features wacom_features[] = {
	{ "Wacom Penpartner",        7,   5040,  3780,  255,  0, PENPARTNER },
        { "Wacom Graphire",          8,  10206,  7422,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
	{ "Wacom Graphire2 4x5",     8,  10206,  7422,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
	{ "Wacom Graphire2 5x7",     8,  13918, 10206,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
	{ "Wacom Graphire3",         8,  10208,  7424,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
	{ "Wacom Graphire3 6x8",     8,  16704, 12064,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
	{ "Wacom Graphire4 4x5",     8,  10208,  7424,  511, 63, WACOM_G4 },
	{ "Wacom Graphire4 6x8",     8,  16704, 12064,  511, 63, WACOM_G4 },
	{ "Wacom BambooFun 4x5",     9,  14760,  9225,  511, 63, WACOM_MO },
	{ "Wacom BambooFun 6x8",     9,  21648, 13530,  511, 63, WACOM_MO },
	{ "Wacom Bamboo1 Medium",    8,  16704, 12064,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
	{ "Wacom Volito",            8,   5104,  3712,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
	{ "Wacom PenStation2",       8,   3250,  2320,  255, 63, GRAPHIRE },
	{ "Wacom Volito2 4x5",       8,   5104,  3712,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
	{ "Wacom Volito2 2x3",       8,   3248,  2320,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
	{ "Wacom PenPartner2",       8,   3250,  2320,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
	{ "Wacom Bamboo",            9,  14760,  9225,  511, 63, WACOM_MO },
	{ "Wacom Bamboo1",           8,   5104,  3712,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
	{ "Wacom Intuos 4x5",       10,  12700, 10600, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
	{ "Wacom Intuos 6x8",       10,  20320, 16240, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
	{ "Wacom Intuos 9x12",      10,  30480, 24060, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
	{ "Wacom Intuos 12x12",     10,  30480, 31680, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
	{ "Wacom Intuos 12x18",     10,  45720, 31680, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
	{ "Wacom PL400",             8,   5408,  4056,  255,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom PL500",             8,   6144,  4608,  255,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom PL600",             8,   6126,  4604,  255,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom PL600SX",           8,   6260,  5016,  255,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom PL550",             8,   6144,  4608,  511,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom PL800",             8,   7220,  5780,  511,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom PL700",             8,   6758,  5406,  511,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom PL510",             8,   6282,  4762,  511,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom DTU710",            8,  34080, 27660,  511,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom DTF521",            8,   6282,  4762,  511,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom DTF720",            8,   6858,  5506,  511,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom DTF720a",           8,   6858,  5506,  511,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom Cintiq Partner",    8,  20480, 15360,  511,  0, PTU },
	{ "Wacom Intuos2 4x5",       10, 12700, 10600, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
	{ "Wacom Intuos2 6x8",       10, 20320, 16240, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
	{ "Wacom Intuos2 9x12",      10, 30480, 24060, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
	{ "Wacom Intuos2 12x12",     10, 30480, 31680, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
	{ "Wacom Intuos2 12x18",     10, 45720, 31680, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
	{ "Wacom Intuos3 4x5",       10, 25400, 20320, 1023, 63, INTUOS3S },
	{ "Wacom Intuos3 6x8",       10, 40640, 30480, 1023, 63, INTUOS3 },
	{ "Wacom Intuos3 9x12",      10, 60960, 45720, 1023, 63, INTUOS3 },
	{ "Wacom Intuos3 12x12",     10, 60960, 60960, 1023, 63, INTUOS3L },
	{ "Wacom Intuos3 12x19",     10, 97536, 60960, 1023, 63, INTUOS3L },
	{ "Wacom Intuos3 6x11",      10, 54204, 31750, 1023, 63, INTUOS3 },
	{ "Wacom Intuos3 4x6",       10, 31496, 19685, 1023, 63, INTUOS3S },
	{ "Wacom Intuos4 4x6",       10, 31496, 19685, 2047, 63, INTUOS4S },
	{ "Wacom Intuos4 6x9",       10, 44704, 27940, 2047, 63, INTUOS4 },
	{ "Wacom Intuos4 8x13",      10, 65024, 40640, 2047, 63, INTUOS4L },
	{ "Wacom Intuos4 12x19",     10, 97536, 60960, 2047, 63, INTUOS4L },
	{ "Wacom Cintiq 21UX",       10, 87200, 65600, 1023, 63, CINTIQ },
	{ "Wacom Cintiq 20WSX",      10, 86680, 54180, 1023, 63, WACOM_BEE },
	{ "Wacom Cintiq 12WX",       10, 53020, 33440, 1023, 63, WACOM_BEE },
	{ "Wacom DTU1931",            8, 37832, 30305,  511,  0, PL },
	{ "Wacom Graphire Bluetooth", 8, 10208,  7424,  511, 63, WACOM_GB },
	{ "Wacom ISDv4 90",           8, 26202, 16325,  255,  0, TABLETPC },
	{ "Wacom ISDv4 93",           8, 26202, 16325,  255,  0, TABLETPC },
	{ "Wacom ISDv4 9A",           8, 26202, 16325,  255,  0, TABLETPC },
	{ "Wacom Intuos2 6x8",       10, 20320, 16240, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
	{ "Wacom Bamboo Pen/Touch",   9, 14760,  9225,  511, 63, WACOM_MO }, // add this line
	{ }
};

static struct usb_device_id wacom_ids[] = {
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x00) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x10) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x11) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x12) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x13) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x14) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x15) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x16) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x17) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x18) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x19) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x60) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x61) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x62) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x63) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x64) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x65) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x69) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x20) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x21) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x22) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x23) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x24) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x30) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x31) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x32) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x33) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x34) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x35) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x37) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x38) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x39) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xC4) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xC0) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xC2) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x03) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x41) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x42) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x43) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x44) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x45) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xB0) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xB1) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xB2) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xB3) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xB4) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xB5) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xB7) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xB8) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xB9) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xBA) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xBB) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x3F) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xC5) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xC6) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xC7) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x81) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x90) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x93) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x9A) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x47) },
	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xd1) }, // add this line
	{ }
};
```

They both have to be additional lines as they match each other - one added without the other would cause problems.

The complete structure for wcmUSB.c is:



```
static struct
{
	unsigned char model_id;
	int yRes; /* tablet Y resolution in points/inch */
	int xRes; /* tablet X resolution in points/inch */
	WacomModelPtr model;
} WacomModelDesc [] =
{
	{ 0x00, 1000, 1000, &usbPenPartner }, /* PenPartner */
	{ 0x10, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire   }, /* Graphire */
	{ 0x11, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire2  }, /* Graphire2 4x5 */
	{ 0x12, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire2  }, /* Graphire2 5x7 */
	{ 0x13, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire3  }, /* Graphire3 4x5 */
	{ 0x14, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire3  }, /* Graphire3 6x8 */
	{ 0x15, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire4  }, /* Graphire4 4x5 */
	{ 0x16, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire4  }, /* Graphire4 6x8 */ 
	{ 0x17, 2540, 2540, &usbBambooFun  }, /* BambooFun 4x5 */
	{ 0x18, 2540, 2540, &usbBambooFun  }, /* BambooFun 6x8 */
	{ 0x19, 2032, 2032, &usbBamboo1    }, /* Bamboo1 Medium*/ 
	{ 0x81, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire4  }, /* Graphire4 6x8 BlueTooth */

	{ 0x20, 2540, 2540, &usbIntuos1    }, /* Intuos 4x5 */
	{ 0x21, 2540, 2540, &usbIntuos1    }, /* Intuos 6x8 */
	{ 0x22, 2540, 2540, &usbIntuos1    }, /* Intuos 9x12 */
	{ 0x23, 2540, 2540, &usbIntuos1    }, /* Intuos 12x12 */
	{ 0x24, 2540, 2540, &usbIntuos1    }, /* Intuos 12x18 */

	{ 0x03,  508,  508, &usbCintiqPartner }, /* PTU600 */

	{ 0x30,  508,  508, &usbCintiq     }, /* PL400 */
	{ 0x31,  508,  508, &usbCintiq     }, /* PL500 */
	{ 0x32,  508,  508, &usbCintiq     }, /* PL600 */
	{ 0x33,  508,  508, &usbCintiq     }, /* PL600SX */
	{ 0x34,  508,  508, &usbCintiq     }, /* PL550 */
	{ 0x35,  508,  508, &usbCintiq     }, /* PL800 */
	{ 0x37,  508,  508, &usbCintiq     }, /* PL700 */
	{ 0x38,  508,  508, &usbCintiq     }, /* PL510 */
	{ 0x39,  508,  508, &usbCintiq     }, /* PL710 */ 
	{ 0xC0,  508,  508, &usbCintiq     }, /* DTF720 */
	{ 0xC2,  508,  508, &usbCintiq     }, /* DTF720a */
	{ 0xC4,  508,  508, &usbCintiq     }, /* DTF521 */ 
	{ 0xC7, 2540, 2540, &usbCintiq     }, /* DTU1931 */

	{ 0x41, 2540, 2540, &usbIntuos2    }, /* Intuos2 4x5 */
	{ 0x42, 2540, 2540, &usbIntuos2    }, /* Intuos2 6x8 */
	{ 0x43, 2540, 2540, &usbIntuos2    }, /* Intuos2 9x12 */
	{ 0x44, 2540, 2540, &usbIntuos2    }, /* Intuos2 12x12 */
	{ 0x45, 2540, 2540, &usbIntuos2    }, /* Intuos2 12x18 */
	{ 0x47, 2540, 2540, &usbIntuos2    }, /* Intuos2 6x8  */

	{ 0x60, 1016, 1016, &usbVolito     }, /* Volito */ 

	{ 0x61, 1016, 1016, &usbVolito2    }, /* PenStation */
	{ 0x62, 1016, 1016, &usbVolito2    }, /* Volito2 4x5 */
	{ 0x63, 1016, 1016, &usbVolito2    }, /* Volito2 2x3 */
	{ 0x64, 1016, 1016, &usbVolito2    }, /* PenPartner2 */

	{ 0x65, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* Bamboo */
	{ 0x69, 1012, 1012, &usbBamboo1    }, /* Bamboo1 */ 

	{ 0xB0, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos3    }, /* Intuos3 4x5 */
	{ 0xB1, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos3    }, /* Intuos3 6x8 */
	{ 0xB2, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos3    }, /* Intuos3 9x12 */
	{ 0xB3, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos3    }, /* Intuos3 12x12 */
	{ 0xB4, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos3    }, /* Intuos3 12x19 */
	{ 0xB5, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos3    }, /* Intuos3 6x11 */
	{ 0xB7, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos3    }, /* Intuos3 4x6 */

	{ 0xB8, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos4    }, /* Intuos4 4x6 */
	{ 0xB9, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos4    }, /* Intuos4 6x9 */
	{ 0xBA, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos4    }, /* Intuos4 8x13 */
	{ 0xBB, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos4    }, /* Intuos4 12x19*/

	{ 0x3F, 5080, 5080, &usbCintiqV5   }, /* Cintiq 21UX */ 
	{ 0xC5, 5080, 5080, &usbCintiqV5   }, /* Cintiq 20WSX */ 
	{ 0xC6, 5080, 5080, &usbCintiqV5   }, /* Cintiq 12WX */ 

	{ 0x90, 2540, 2540, &usbTabletPC   }, /* TabletPC 0x90 */ 
	{ 0x93, 2540, 2540, &usbTabletPC   }, /* TabletPC 0x93 */
	{ 0x9A, 2540, 2540, &usbTabletPC   },  /* TabletPC 0x9A */      // add a comma after the "}" here!

	{ 0xD1, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }  /* Bamboo Pen/Touch */    // add this line
};
```

Let me know how that works.   :Smile:

----------


## kgingeri

I never had an issue with my wacom.h file - that concerns me.   :Sad: 

Maybe unarchive files from wacomlinux and start again?!

----------


## NuttyBrown

This is great work! I've been trying to find something that would get my CTH460 to work for a couple of days.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

I have started from the beginning, archiving modifying files, recompiling, copying wacom.ko, rmmod'ding, modprob'ing, rebooting. I get two inputs for wacom:



```
total 0
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     80 2009-10-15 08:14 by-id
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    160 2009-10-15 08:14 by-path
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64 2009-10-15 09:13 event0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65 2009-10-15 09:13 event1
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 66 2009-10-15 09:13 event2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67 2009-10-15 09:13 event3
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 68 2009-10-15 08:14 event4
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 69 2009-10-15 08:14 event5
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 70 2009-10-15 08:14 event6
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 71 2009-10-15 08:14 event7
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63 2009-10-15 09:13 mice
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32 2009-10-15 09:13 mouse0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33 2009-10-15 08:14 mouse1
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 34 2009-10-15 08:14 mouse2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 35 2009-10-15 08:14 mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-10-15 08:14 wacom -> event5
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-10-15 08:14 wacom-touch -> event6
```

I get this from /proc/bus/input/devices:


```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=00d1 Version=0106
N: Name="Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input5
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse1 event5 
B: EV=1f
B: KEY=1c63 70033 0 0 0 0
B: REL=100
B: ABS=10003000103
B: MSC=1

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=00d1 Version=0106
N: Name="Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1/input/input6
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse2 event6 
B: EV=1f
B: KEY=1c63 70033 0 0 0 0
B: REL=100
B: ABS=10003000103
B: MSC=1
```

I don't think that matches up.

And here is the output from /var/log/messages



```
Oct 15 08:27:11 shaun-PC kernel: [  818.092972] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2
Oct 15 08:27:15 shaun-PC kernel: [  821.656008] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5
Oct 15 08:27:15 shaun-PC kernel: [  821.879043] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Oct 15 08:27:15 shaun-PC kernel: [  821.882149] input: Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input8
Oct 15 08:27:15 shaun-PC kernel: [  821.947109] input: Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1/input/input9
```

xinput --list returns:


```
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse"	id=2	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=3	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch"	id=5	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14760
		Resolution is 10000
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9225
		Resolution is 10000
"Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch"	id=6	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14760
		Resolution is 10000
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9225
		Resolution is 10000
```

and xsetwacom list returns nothing.

I get not output from any of the /dev/input's  :Sad: 

I wonder if my udev rules could have messed anything up...

----------


## Favux

Hi TheguywholikesLINUX,

Very interesting!!  It now sort of looks like the output of a Wacom tablet pc with touch.

Did you install the .fdi in post #176 here?:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=18

If not I wonder what would happen if you added a touch subsection into it?  Would you be interested in trying this test .fdi?  Follow the same instructions as in post #176 above.

Really we ought to check lshal and see if 'if0' is assigned to the stylus and 'if1' to touch in the "input.originating_device".  But my guess is that they are.

If touch did work, it obviously wouldn't be multi-touch.  But still cool.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

I have tried the new .fdi, rebooted, and it all seems the same...

Attached is lshal.txt(.bz2)

----------


## _Stefan_3_

hi,

We discuss about the same problem in the German ubuntuusers forum.

Thanks to kgingeri, now it works (almost).

The tablet is now detected and you are able to move the cursor but no 'clicks' are recognized (just in the first few seconds you connect the tablet to the usb port). Anymore, mousemoves seem to be like scrolling with the middle mousekey (gnome is continuously switching between the virtual desktops).

Stefan

----------


## Ayuthia

> I have tried the new .fdi, rebooted, and it all seems the same...
> 
> Attached is lshal.txt(.bz2)


Can you please attach /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  It looks like the device is there, but xorg did not like the configuration.

The lshal information that you provided does not seem to reflect the .fdi changes because it is showing that the device is assigned to evdev.

@_Stefan_3_ or kgingeri, is it possible to have a diff of the original source and the changed source?  It might help verify what needs to be changed.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

#diff wcmUSB.c wcmUSB.c.backup

511,513c511
< 	{ 0x9A, 2540, 2540, &usbTabletPC   },  /* TabletPC 0x9A */
< 
< 	{ 0xD4, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }  /* Bamboo Pen CTL-460 4x6 */
---
> 	{ 0x9A, 2540, 2540, &usbTabletPC   }  /* TabletPC 0x9A */

#diff wacom_wac.c wacom_wac.cbackup
888d887
< 	{ "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6",     9, 14760,  9225,  511, 63, WACOM_MO },    // ...for CTL-460 Bamboo Pen
954d952
< 	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD4) },      // ...for CTL-460 Bamboo Pen Only

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

I have attached my Xorg.0.log file

----------


## Ayuthia

@_Stefan_3_ - Thanks for the diff.  It looks like your device is a 0xD4 (CTL-460) and TheguywholikesLINUX is a 0xD1 (CTH-460).  It should be interesting to see if there are that many differences between the two.

@TheguywholikesLINUX, The following information comes from your Xorg.0.log file:



```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(EE) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Read error: No such device
(II) config/hal: removing device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Read error: No such device
(II) config/hal: removing device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(EE) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Read error: No such device
(II) config/hal: removing device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Read error: No such device
(II) config/hal: removing device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
```

This is showing that xorg is trying to use the evdev driver instead of wacom.  It is failing so it removes the evdev driver and xorg is not doing anything for that device.

What this also means is that xorg did not pick up the information from your .fdi file with Favux's changes.  Do you have anything defined in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for this?

----------


## kgingeri

I'm 'listening in' but have very little time to interject anything for a bit.  Looks like there is good info flow at the moment anyway.  I look forward to having time to spend on this all again!   :Smile:

----------


## _Stefan_3_

I am a bit confused about my input devices which were created.
1)
wacom -> event8 
2)
wacom-touch-> event9.

I dont have the one with touch...

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

I think the wacom pen (no touch) still has 2 /dev/input/event's for some reason, if you followed the linuxwacom howto for installing udev rules, it sems to always map the second event to wacom-touct. (I may be totally wrong, but that is a possibility)
http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/in...howto/newwacom

I have also attached my xorg.conf file

----------


## Favux

Hi TheguywholikesLINUX, Ayuthia, _Stefan_3_, and kgingeri,

Do we need to add a symlink to the "40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules" in "/lib/udev/rules.d/"?  Something like?:


```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d1",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
```

The script there does try to grab back the device if another module tries to bind to it.

And it would be similar for _Stefan_3_ and kgingeri but without the "$env{WACOM_TYPE}".

Edit:  Left space which I think violates format.  Put a '-' in.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

So If I use this it should try to set wacom as the driver that is in control of the wacom tablet?

----------


## Favux

Hi TheguywholikesLINUX,

Right the script does that, you'd add it to the bottom of the table:


```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c5", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq20wsx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c6", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq12wx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c7", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtu1931"

# Convenience links for the common case of a single tablet.  We could do just this:
#ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
```

like


```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c5", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq20wsx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c6", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq12wx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c7", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtu1931"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d1",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"

# Convenience links for the common case of a single tablet.  We could do just this:
#ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
```

I'm just not sure of the formatting and how necessary it is.  I know HAL does copy all the udev rules to itself.  But we need someone like Ayuthia or kgingeri to tell us if this is needed and if the format is right.  Unless you want to experiment with it, which is what I do/would do.  But then I'm crazy reckless!

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi TheguywholikesLINUX, Ayuthia, _Stefan_3_, and kgingeri,
> 
> Do we need to add a symlink to the "40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules" in "/lib/udev/rules.d/"?  Something like?:
> 
> 
> ```
> ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d1",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-wacom bamboo-pen_touch-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
> ```
> 
> ...


I am not for sure.  However, if we define the .fdi correctly, the evdev driver should not end up grabbing it.  It should only be picked up by evdev if xorg does not find any definitions for the device.

TheguywholikesLINUX, you don't have anything defined in xorg.conf so xorg should be looking for the information from the .fdi file.  The xorg.0.log does not even seem to be accepting/rejecting anything from the .fdi file which leads me to believe that there is something in the .fdi file that it does not like.

I am almost thinking of starting the .fdi file with something simple like just getting the stylus defined:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Then restart hal:


```
sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
```

and check lshal again to see if the changes were made.  In theory, the change should look something like:


```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'stylus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input4/event4'  (string)
```

in lshal.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

Here is the output of lshal.

----------


## Ayuthia

```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'stylus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_options.Type = 'stylus'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input10/event4'  (string)
```

It looks like the information has now changed.  Have you tried restarting to see if the changes make a difference?  If so, please post the results of /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what comes up.

----------


## kgingeri

Hey all,  these mod'd files are from camdenb (as I'll call him until he decides to join) on the wacom-linux mailing list.

He has more edits than I did.  But better parameters.

Also, I don't beleive I mod'd the fdi file at all.  I do get 3 devices 'wacom', 'wacom-touch' (even tho my tablet doesn't support it) and the 'tablet-wacom...' one.

- ok see if I can attach the archive of camdenb's files...   :Wink: 
(BTW, he has a CTL-460)

Man, it's hard to do any work with all this going on!!  ;p

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

Still no luck  :Sad:

----------


## Ayuthia

> Still no luck


Can you provide the results of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  It will help us see what xorg did not like.  At this point, we are still having some configuration issues with xorg that we need to clean up.

----------


## kgingeri

When I get a chance I will collect every thing and post it for you to try TgwlLINUX.  If not tonight, tomorrow night.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

thanks kgingeri!

Here is my Xorg log file:


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.0
Release Date: 2009-2-25
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-15-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux shaun-PC 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:48:52 UTC 2009 x86_64
Build Date: 09 April 2009  02:11:54AM
xorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 (buildd@crested.buildd) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 15 20:02:02 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] rev 161, Mem @ 0xec000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xed000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.14  Wed May 27 01:53:56 PDT 2009
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.14  Wed May 27 01:30:19 PDT 2009
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "1"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1024+0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS (G72) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.72.22.71.09
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS at
(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Dell E151FPp (CRT-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Dell E151FPp (CRT-1)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Dell E151FPp (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) NVIDIA(0): Dell E151FPp (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled
(II) NVIDIA(0): Display Devices found referenced in MetaMode: CRT-0, CRT-1
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Devices: CRT-0, CRT-1
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):    
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0,CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select+1024+0"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2048 x 768
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (86, 84); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option
(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0,CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select+1024+0"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 2.1.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: always reports core events
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: Found 5 mouse buttons
(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: Configuring as mouse
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "logiex110"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "logiex110"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "gb"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device stylus
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.3-6 $
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/event4
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"
stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB Bamboo tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
nvLock: client timed out, taking the lock
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> thanks kgingeri!
> 
> Here is my Xorg log file:
> 
> 
> ```
> X.Org X Server 1.6.0
> Release Date: 2009-2-25
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...


Well, it looks like some progress has been made.  xorg sees the device and the wacom driver has taken the device.  It also looks like it has it configured.  Can you check xinput to verify that the stylus entry is there and also check xidump:


```
xidump stylus
```

You should then be able to put the stylus on the pad and see if anything responds.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

xidump stylus does not do anything.


xinput --list:


```
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse"	id=2	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=3	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch"	id=5	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14760
		Resolution is 10000
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9225
		Resolution is 10000
"stylus"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14760
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9225
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> xidump stylus does not do anything.
> 
> 
> xinput --list:
> 
> 
> ```
> "Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
> 	Num_buttons is 32
> ...


It looks like all is set up.  You might try using the if1 instead if0 to see if there is a difference.  If if still does not work, we might need to either find where the wacom driver is reading the data or else we will need to start adding some code to see what is being sent.

Can you do me a favor and change the .fdi to look like:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">11</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

This will provide more information in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to tell us if it is getting anywhere or not.

EDIT: Out of curiosity, are there any files in /dev/usb?

----------


## Favux

```
"Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch"	id=5	[XExtensionPointer]
```

Is probably a mouse .fdi picking up the touch event since it is not being configured by Ayuthia's .fdi.  Don't worry about it.

----------


## Ayuthia

Just for fun, we could try and set up the touch also:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">11</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">11</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Maybe something will come out of one of them.  You might want to try the stylus alone first, move the stylus on the pad, and then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if any data comes out.  Then you can switch over to if1 for the stylus to see if it reacts differently.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

I just had a look into my Xorg.0.log



```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-3 $
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser device is /dev/input/event12
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB Bamboo tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor device is /dev/input/event12
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max x set to 14760 by xorg.conf
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max y set to 9225 by xorg.conf
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser device is /dev/input/event11
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB Bamboo tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad device is /dev/input/event12
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max x set to 14760 by xorg.conf
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" (type: Wacom Pad)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 device is /dev/input/event12
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max x set to 14760 by xorg.conf
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max y set to 9225 by xorg.conf
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor device is /dev/input/event11
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max x set to 14760 by xorg.conf
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max y set to 9225 by xorg.conf
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad device is /dev/input/event11
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max x set to 14760 by xorg.conf
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max y set to 9225 by xorg.conf
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" (type: Wacom Pad)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 device is /dev/input/event11
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max x set to 14760 by xorg.conf
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max y set to 9225 by xorg.conf
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
```

I think it looks ok.

xidump style does not work. But if I call xidump -l it lists me some devices name other



```
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser    extension
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor    extension
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad       extension
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser    extension
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor    extension
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad       extension
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6           extension
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6           extension
```


By the way: I did not create any udev rule.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I just had a look into my Xorg.0.log
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> (II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser
> (II) LoadModule: "wacom"
> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
> (II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
> ...


Have you tried setting the DebugLevel?  I am not for sure if you are using xorg.conf or the .fdi method, but in post 55, there is an example of how to add the DebugLevel.  It might help in detecting the missing clicks.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I just had a look into my Xorg.0.log
> 
> --snip--
> 
> I think it looks ok.
> 
> xidump style does not work. But if I call xidump -l it lists me some devices name other
> 
> 
> ...


Can you also provide your xorg.conf or your .fdi definition?

----------


## _Stefan_3_

It works!

I don't know what happend. I didn't change anything.
Just another plug off - plug in.

But there are still two problems left:

1) Position off the pen compared to the screen.
I don't know how it is depending on eatch other.
The pen is bound to a certain rect on the screen.
I can change this rect by pressing the upper key of the pen and moving it.

Couriously wacdump /dev/input/wacom does not show when pressing that key, but the movement and the down key (eq. right click)

Some information about that might give xinput list


```
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6"	id=7	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14760
		Resolution is 10000
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9225
		Resolution is 10000
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6"	id=8	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14760
		Resolution is 10000
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9225
		Resolution is 10000
```

XOrg log says now


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Device: "/dev/input/event12"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Device: "/dev/input/event11"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
```

2) It would be nice to get the different pressures working with gimp

----------


## Ayuthia

> It works!
> 
> I don't know what happend. I didn't change anything.
> Just another plug off - plug in.
> 
> But there are still two problems left:
> 
> 1) Position off the pen compared to the screen.
> I don't know how it is depending on eatch other.
> ...


Does Xorg.0.log show that wacom is grabbing the device?  From these messages, it almost looks like evdev has it because they are defined as MOUSE.  Normally they will be captured as "touch" or "stylus".

----------


## Favux

Hi _Stefan_3_,

When the Wacom driver has it xinput should show:


```
"stylus"	id=?	[XExtensionKeyboard]
```

or whatever it calls the "stylus", not


```
[XExtensionPointer]
```

But it's getting close!

----------


## kgingeri

Won't get much time tonight  :Sad:  but thought I'd post my xorg log and let you know that I am working with a very 'stock' (and dead simple!) xorg.conf - see it below also...

xorg log:


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
```

I haven't got to setting up X at all yet as you can see below  :Wink:  
However, I do have full mouse control via the tablet and get nice fine freehand in xournal   :Very Happy:   (the reason I want this thing working!)

xorg.conf:


```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

Other items of interest - or not?



```
root@kganb:/home/karl# xidump stylus
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Get: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Get: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Unable to find input device 'stylus'
```

Complete fdi file:


```
root@kganb:/home/karl# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules 
# udev rules for wacom tablets.
# These rules were compiled for the Debian GNU/Linux distribution,
# but others may, and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS
# of new devices with Ron <ron@debian.org> so that we can try
# to present users with a standard set of device nodes which
# they can rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="wacom_end"

# Port specific link for users of multiple tablets of the same type.
# The ID_PATH variable is set by the "path_id" script in an earlier rule file.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-wacom"

# Multiple interface support for stylus and touch devices.
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="stylus"
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="01", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="touch"

# Type-named links for multiple tablets.  If you want to use multiple
# tablets of the _same_ type, you will probably need to use the links
# from /dev/input/by-path to identify which is plugged into what usb
# port.  For different tablet types though, just pick your links from
# the list below.
#
# We override SYMLINK for tabletpc devices because the by-path link
# is not required with such devices, there will only ever be one.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0000", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-penpartner"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0003", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq_partner"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0010", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0011", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire2-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0012", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire2-5x7"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0013", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire3"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0014", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire3-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0015", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire4-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0016", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire4-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0017", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboofun-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0018", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboofun-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0019", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo1-medium"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0020", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0021", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0022", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-9x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0023", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-12x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0024", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-12x18"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0030", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl400"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0031", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl500"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0032", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl600"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0033", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl600sx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0034", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl550"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0035", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl800"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0037", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl700"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0038", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl510"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0039", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtu710"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="003f", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq21ux"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0041", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0042", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0043", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-9x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0044", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-12x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0045", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-12x18"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0047", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-6x8a"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0060", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-volito"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0061", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-penstation2"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0062", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-volito2-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0063", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-volito2-2x3"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0064", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-penpartner2"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0065", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0069", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo1"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0081", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire_bt-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0090",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-tpc90"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0093",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-tpc93-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="009a",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-tpc9a-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b0", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b1", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b2", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-9x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b3", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-12x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-12x19"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b5", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-6x11"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b7", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-4x6"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b8", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos4-4x6"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b9", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos4-6x9"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00ba", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos4-8x13"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00bb", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos4-12x19"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c0", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtf521"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtf720"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c5", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq20wsx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c6", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq12wx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c7", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}!="touch", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtu1931"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo-pen"

# Convenience links for the common case of a single tablet.  We could do just this:
#ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
# but for legacy reasons, we keep the input/wacom link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}!="touch", SYMLINK+="input/wacom"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}=="touch", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-touch"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the wacom one
# is already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="wacom_end"
```

...interesting, I don't recall adding the 0xd4 line?!  
> ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo-pen"
Was it there already or did it get added automatically?!  hmmm - maybe I did - not sure.

that's it for now.

EDIT: BTW I am working with the linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 release - did I mention that?
EDIT: and am running Ubuntu Remix (netbook version) Jaunty Jackalope 
      Linux kganb 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux

----------


## _Stefan_3_

> EDIT: BTW I am working with the linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 release - did I mention that?
> EDIT: and am running Ubuntu Remix (netbook version) Jaunty Jackalope 
>       Linux kganb 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux


So i do.

My xorg.conf and xorg log looks like yours.
And you don't have an 'stylus' input, too.

I think it's just i kind of configuration problem: The position on the tablet and on the screen.
xinput list says the tablet has a resolution of 10000 but it's 2540 dpi actually.

Could you pls post your xinput list output?

----------


## Ayuthia

kgingeri, like _Stefan_3_ mentioned, yours does not have the "stylus" but has the "MOUSE".  That means that another driver is using it (most likely evdev). 

_Stefan_3_, the information that you posted earlier does show that it was using the wacom driver.  

So from what I am understanding, the 0xD4 models (CTL-460) does have the pen working with the evdev and wacom drivers.  As for the 0xD1 model (CTH-460), it is currently set up for the stylus but it currently is not responding with either the evdev or the wacom driver.

Just to add another tidbit, it looks like the CTL-460 version that _Stefan_3_ posted looks like the eraser was being read from event11 but the cursor is on event12.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> It looks like all is set up.  You might try using the if1 instead if0 to see if there is a difference.  If if still does not work, we might need to either find where the wacom driver is reading the data or else we will need to start adding some code to see what is being sent.


This is a bit of a stupid question, but how do I use if1 instead of if0?




> Can you do me a favor and change the .fdi to look like:
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> 
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
>   <device>
>     <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
> ...


There is no /dev/usb folder.

I have changed the .fdi file, and restarted hal. I am not sure if my Xorg.0.log has changed after resterting hal, in which case I will reboot, but here it is:


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.0
Release Date: 2009-2-25
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-15-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux shaun-PC 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:48:52 UTC 2009 x86_64
Build Date: 09 April 2009  02:11:54AM
xorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 (buildd@crested.buildd) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 16 07:50:21 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] rev 161, Mem @ 0xec000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xed000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.14  Wed May 27 01:53:56 PDT 2009
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.14  Wed May 27 01:30:19 PDT 2009
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "1"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1024+0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS (G72) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.72.22.71.09
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS at
(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Dell E151FPp (CRT-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Dell E151FPp (CRT-1)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Dell E151FPp (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) NVIDIA(0): Dell E151FPp (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled
(II) NVIDIA(0): Display Devices found referenced in MetaMode: CRT-0, CRT-1
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Devices: CRT-0, CRT-1
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):    
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0,CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select+1024+0"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2048 x 768
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (86, 84); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option
(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0,CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select+1024+0"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 2.1.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: always reports core events
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: Found 5 mouse buttons
(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: Configuring as mouse
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "logiex110"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "logiex110"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "gb"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device stylus
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.3-6 $
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/event5
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB Bamboo tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> This is a bit of a stupid question, but how do I use if1 instead of if0?


It would be like this:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">11</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

The part that I was referring to was in the input.originating_device.  I should have been more clear about that.

Before you copied your log did you move the stylus on the pad at all?  In theory, there should have been some information at the end of the log that will state something like "usbParseChannel 2 events received".

----------


## _Stefan_3_

I found out some new fact.
The incorrect work of my tablet depends on the *.fdi

Maybe someone could help me to create a corret one.

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi

This config enabled, the movements are perfect (screen<->tablet) but no "click" works.



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
      <match key="info.product" contains="WALTOP">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
        <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
        <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
          <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
    <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
      <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

This config enabled, the movements are not corret but "clicking" works.
Another point is, this file is damaged. As you can see:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
      <match key="info.product" contains="WALTOP">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append><?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
        <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
        <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
          <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
    <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
      <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

If this error will be fixed, the tabled will work perfect (hopefully).

----------


## Ayuthia

> I found out some new fact.
> The incorrect work of my tablet depends on the *.fdi
> 
> Maybe someone could help me to create a corret one.
> 
> /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi
> 
> This config enabled, the movements are perfect (screen<->tablet) but no "click" works.
> 
> ...


What this is saying is that the wacom driver might be picking up the click information, but does not know what to do with it (the correct .fdi file).  The damaged .fdi file is causing xorg to use the evdev driver and it recognizes the click and handles it correctly.  However, it does not know how to configure the X,Y coordinates for the pad.

You might try adding setting the DebugLevel to 11 in the original .fdi file and then try the clicking.  It will still not work, but it might register the click event and write it to the Xorg.0.log file.  The file should look like this:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">11</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
      <match key="info.product" contains="WALTOP">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
        <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
        <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
          <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
    <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
      <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Once you try that and do the clicking, can you post the Xorg.0.log?  I am curious about what it will register.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

Ok, here it is.



```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser device is /dev/input/event13
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event13"
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor device is /dev/input/event13
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad device is /dev/input/event13
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" (type: Wacom Pad)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser device is /dev/input/event14
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event14"
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor device is /dev/input/event14
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad device is /dev/input/event14
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" (type: Wacom Pad)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 device is /dev/input/event13
(**) Option "DebugLevel" "11"
(**) WACOM: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 debug level set to 11
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: Wacom Stylus)
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x9370938 priv=0x918f5b8 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=-1 what=INIT
xf86WcmDevOpen
xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices (stylus) 5 buttons, 5 keys, 6 axes
xf86WcmInitArea
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1680 bottomY[0]=1050 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
xf86WcmRotateScreen for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" 
rotateOneTool for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1680 bottomY[0]=1050 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
END xf86WcmProc Success 
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x9370938 priv=0x918f5b8 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=73 what=ON
xf86WcmDevOpen
END xf86WcmProc Success 
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 device is /dev/input/event14
(**) Option "DebugLevel" "11"
(**) WACOM: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 debug level set to 11
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: Wacom Stylus)
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x9b902a0 priv=0x957dfe0 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=-1 what=INIT
xf86WcmDevOpen
xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices (stylus) 5 buttons, 5 keys, 6 axes
xf86WcmInitArea
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1680 bottomY[0]=1050 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
xf86WcmRotateScreen for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" 
rotateOneTool for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1680 bottomY[0]=1050 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
END xf86WcmProc Success 
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x9b902a0 priv=0x957dfe0 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=77 what=ON
xf86WcmDevOpen
END xf86WcmProc Success 
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=false x=0 y=0 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=0	y=0	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=2	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=0 v1=0 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmSendButtons buttons=0 for Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
[stylus] o_prox=true x=0 y=0 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=0	x=0	y=0	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=2	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
[stylus] o_prox=false x=5299 y=2279 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5299	y=2279	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5299 v1=2279 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmSendButtons buttons=0 for Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5257 y=2322 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5257	y=2322	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5257 v1=2322 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5225 y=2378 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5225	y=2378	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5225 v1=2378 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5164 y=2413 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5164	y=2413	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5164 v1=2413 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5105 y=2440 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5105	y=2440	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5105 v1=2440 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5054 y=2477 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5054	y=2477	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5054 v1=2477 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4994 y=2499 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4994	y=2499	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4994 v1=2499 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4940 y=2527 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4940	y=2527	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4940 v1=2527 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4892 y=2569 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4892	y=2569	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4892 v1=2569 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4815 y=2584 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4815	y=2584	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4815 v1=2584 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4748 y=2621 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4748	y=2621	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4748 v1=2621 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4672 y=2654 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4672	y=2654	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4672 v1=2654 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4585 y=2667 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4585	y=2667	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4585 v1=2667 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4504 y=2684 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4504	y=2684	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4504 v1=2684 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4430 y=2701 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4430	y=2701	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4430 v1=2701 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4356 y=2718 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4356	y=2718	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4356 v1=2718 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4289 y=2742 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4289	y=2742	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4289 v1=2742 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4227 y=2763 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4227	y=2763	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4227 v1=2763 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4159 y=2778 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4159	y=2778	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4159 v1=2778 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4105 y=2789 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4105	y=2789	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4105 v1=2789 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4050 y=2803 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4050	y=2803	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4050 v1=2803 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4028 y=2822 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4028	y=2822	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4028 v1=2822 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4004 y=2825 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4004	y=2825	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4004 v1=2825 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4004 y=2839 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4004	y=2839	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4004 v1=2839 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4003 y=2826 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4003	y=2826	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4003 v1=2826 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4018 y=2824 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4018	y=2824	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4018 v1=2824 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4036 y=2821 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4036	y=2821	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4036 v1=2821 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4055 y=2795 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4055	y=2795	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4055 v1=2795 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4076 y=2778 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4076	y=2778	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4076 v1=2778 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4096 y=2764 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4096	y=2764	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4096 v1=2764 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4115 y=2748 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4115	y=2748	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4115 v1=2748 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4147 y=2740 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4147	y=2740	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4147 v1=2740 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4162 y=2737 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4162	y=2737	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4162 v1=2737 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4179 y=2734 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4179	y=2734	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4179 v1=2734 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4201 y=2722 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4201	y=2722	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4201 v1=2722 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4210 y=2719 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4210	y=2719	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4210 v1=2719 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4210 y=2706 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4210	y=2706	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4210 v1=2706 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4212 y=2717 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4212	y=2717	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4212 v1=2717 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4220 y=2717 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4220	y=2717	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4220 v1=2717 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4208 y=2717 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4208	y=2717	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4208 v1=2717 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4207 y=2731 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4207	y=2731	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4207 v1=2731 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4192 y=2731 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4192	y=2731	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4192 v1=2731 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4189 y=2751 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4189	y=2751	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4189 v1=2751 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4165 y=2751 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4165	y=2751	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4165 v1=2751 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4149 y=2765 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4149	y=2765	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4149 v1=2765 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4130 y=2768 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4130	y=2768	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4130 v1=2768 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4102 y=2768 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4102	y=2768	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4102 v1=2768 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4073 y=2771 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4073	y=2771	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4073 v1=2771 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4047 y=2779 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4047	y=2779	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4047 v1=2779 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4030 y=2779 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4030	y=2779	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4030 v1=2779 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4004 y=2779 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4004	y=2779	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4004 v1=2779 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3977 y=2778 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3977	y=2778	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3977 v1=2778 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3959 y=2778 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3959	y=2778	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3959 v1=2778 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3946 y=2778 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3946	y=2778	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3946 v1=2778 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3920 y=2765 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3920	y=2765	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3920 v1=2765 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3905 y=2763 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3905	y=2763	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3905 v1=2763 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3882 y=2766 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3882	y=2766	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3882 v1=2766 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3863 y=2766 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3863	y=2766	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3863 v1=2766 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3849 y=2775 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3849	y=2775	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3849 v1=2775 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3839 y=2772 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3839	y=2772	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3839 v1=2772 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3835 y=2772 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3835	y=2772	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3835 v1=2772 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3832 y=2772 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3832	y=2772	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3832 v1=2772 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3831 y=2756 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3831	y=2756	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3831 v1=2756 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3823 y=2756 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3823	y=2756	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3823 v1=2756 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3823 y=2745 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3823	y=2745	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3823 v1=2745 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3825 y=2741 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3825	y=2741	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3825 v1=2741 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3825 y=2738 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3825	y=2738	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3825 v1=2738 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3825 y=2735 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3825	y=2735	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3825 v1=2735 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3813 y=2734 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3813	y=2734	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3813 v1=2734 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3805 y=2730 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3805	y=2730	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3805 v1=2730 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3801 y=2728 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3801	y=2728	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3801 v1=2728 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3802 y=2748 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3802	y=2748	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3802 v1=2748 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3801 y=2762 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3801	y=2762	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3801 v1=2762 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3798 y=2778 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3798	y=2778	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3798 v1=2778 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3797 y=2791 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3797	y=2791	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3797 v1=2791 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3789 y=2805 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3789	y=2805	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3789 v1=2805 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3787 y=2827 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3787	y=2827	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3787 v1=2827 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3776 y=2854 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3776	y=2854	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3776 v1=2854 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3765 y=2877 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3765	y=2877	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3765 v1=2877 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3753 y=2909 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3753	y=2909	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3753 v1=2909 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3750 y=2929 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3750	y=2929	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3750 v1=2929 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3738 y=2950 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3738	y=2950	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3738 v1=2950 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3727 y=2978 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3727	y=2978	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3727 v1=2978 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3723 y=3001 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3723	y=3001	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3723 v1=3001 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3710 y=3023 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3710	y=3023	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3710 v1=3023 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3706 y=3042 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3706	y=3042	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3706 v1=3042 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3696 y=3056 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3696	y=3056	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3696 v1=3056 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3692 y=3073 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3692	y=3073	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3692 v1=3073 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3682 y=3092 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3682	y=3092	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3682 v1=3092 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3679 y=3109 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3679	y=3109	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3679 v1=3109 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3667 y=3129 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3667	y=3129	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3667 v1=3129 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3657 y=3148 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3657	y=3148	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3657 v1=3148 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3648 y=3168 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3648	y=3168	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3648 v1=3168 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3640 y=3179 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3640	y=3179	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3640 v1=3179 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3638 y=3189 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3638	y=3189	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3638 v1=3189 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3630 y=3202 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3630	y=3202	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3630 v1=3202 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3627 y=3204 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3627	y=3204	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3627 v1=3204 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3626 y=3221 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3626	y=3221	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3626 v1=3221 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3624 y=3224 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3624	y=3224	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3624 v1=3224 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3620 y=3233 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3620	y=3233	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3620 v1=3233 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3618 y=3246 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3618	y=3246	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3618 v1=3246 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3610 y=3249 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3610	y=3249	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3610 v1=3249 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3608 y=3261 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3608	y=3261	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3608 v1=3261 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3605 y=3272 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3605	y=3272	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3605 v1=3272 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3601 y=3284 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3601	y=3284	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3601 v1=3284 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3598 y=3298 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3598	y=3298	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3598 v1=3298 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3590 y=3312 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3590	y=3312	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3590 v1=3312 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3589 y=3317 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3589	y=3317	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3589 v1=3317 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3588 y=3328 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3588	y=3328	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3588 v1=3328 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3590 y=3332 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3590	y=3332	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3590 v1=3332 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3590 y=3344 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3590	y=3344	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3590 v1=3344 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3590 y=3353 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3590	y=3353	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3590 v1=3353 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3585 y=3356 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3585	y=3356	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3585 v1=3356 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3585 y=3359 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3585	y=3359	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3585 v1=3359 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3588 y=3361 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3588	y=3361	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3588 v1=3361 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3591 y=3361 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3591	y=3361	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3591 v1=3361 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3604 y=3369 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3604	y=3369	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3604 v1=3369 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3606 y=3379 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3606	y=3379	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3606 v1=3379 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3606 y=3379 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3606	y=3379	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3606 v1=3379 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3606 y=3376 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3606	y=3376	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3606 v1=3376 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3611 y=3376 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3611	y=3376	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3611 v1=3376 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3621 y=3378 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3621	y=3378	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3621 v1=3378 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3638 y=3392 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3638	y=3392	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3638 v1=3392 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3664 y=3403 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3664	y=3403	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3664 v1=3403 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3680 y=3412 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3680	y=3412	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3680 v1=3412 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3704 y=3425 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3704	y=3425	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3704 v1=3425 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3736 y=3442 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3736	y=3442	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3736 v1=3442 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3761 y=3460 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3761	y=3460	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3761 v1=3460 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3788 y=3471 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3788	y=3471	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3788 v1=3471 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3813 y=3487 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3813	y=3487	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3813 v1=3487 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3826 y=3497 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3826	y=3497	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3826 v1=3497 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3834 y=3499 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3834	y=3499	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3834 v1=3499 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3837 y=3507 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3837	y=3507	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3837 v1=3507 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3846 y=3509 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3846	y=3509	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3846 v1=3509 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3843 y=3509 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3843	y=3509	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3843 v1=3509 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3841 y=3500 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3841	y=3500	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3841 v1=3500 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3839 y=3490 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3839	y=3490	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3839 v1=3490 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3839 y=3486 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3839	y=3486	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3839 v1=3486 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3839 y=3475 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3839	y=3475	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3839 v1=3475 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3839 y=3471 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3839	y=3471	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3839 v1=3471 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3839 y=3460 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3839	y=3460	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3839 v1=3460 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3839 y=3450 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3839	y=3450	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3839 v1=3450 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3839 y=3446 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3839	y=3446	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3839 v1=3446 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3837 y=3429 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3837	y=3429	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3837 v1=3429 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3837 y=3415 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3837	y=3415	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3837 v1=3415 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3836 y=3400 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3836	y=3400	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3836 v1=3400 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3834 y=3383 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3834	y=3383	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3834 v1=3383 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3834 y=3369 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3834	y=3369	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3834 v1=3369 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3833 y=3353 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3833	y=3353	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3833 v1=3353 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3833 y=3335 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3833	y=3335	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3833 v1=3335 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3832 y=3321 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3832	y=3321	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3832 v1=3321 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3831 y=3309 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3831	y=3309	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3831 v1=3309 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3830 y=3296 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3830	y=3296	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3830 v1=3296 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3829 y=3277 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3829	y=3277	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3829 v1=3277 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3826 y=3265 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3826	y=3265	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3826 v1=3265 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3826 y=3254 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3826	y=3254	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3826 v1=3254 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3825 y=3245 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3825	y=3245	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3825 v1=3245 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3823 y=3237 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3823	y=3237	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3823 v1=3237 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3820 y=3229 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3820	y=3229	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3820 v1=3229 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3819 y=3220 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3819	y=3220	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3819 v1=3220 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3816 y=3211 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3816	y=3211	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3816 v1=3211 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3813 y=3202 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3813	y=3202	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3813 v1=3202 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3799 y=3191 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3799	y=3191	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3799 v1=3191 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3799 y=3187 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3799	y=3187	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3799 v1=3187 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3785 y=3175 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3785	y=3175	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3785 v1=3175 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3782 y=3171 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3782	y=3171	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3782 v1=3171 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3763 y=3160 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3763	y=3160	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3763 v1=3160 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3752 y=3157 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3752	y=3157	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3752 v1=3157 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=3740 y=3149 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=3740	y=3149	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=3740 v1=3149 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114

...

xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4305 y=3856 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4305	y=3856	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4305 v1=3856 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4292 y=3847 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4292	y=3847	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4292 v1=3847 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4282 y=3833 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4282	y=3833	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4282 v1=3833 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4271 y=3818 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4271	y=3818	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4271 v1=3818 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4263 y=3798 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4263	y=3798	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4263 v1=3798 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4252 y=3775 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4252	y=3775	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4252 v1=3775 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4242 y=3756 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4242	y=3756	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4242 v1=3756 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4239 y=3745 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4239	y=3745	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4239 v1=3745 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4230 y=3733 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4230	y=3733	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4230 v1=3733 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4221 y=3722 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4221	y=3722	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4221 v1=3722 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4212 y=3713 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4212	y=3713	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4212 v1=3713 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4210 y=3704 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4210	y=3704	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4210 v1=3704 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4207 y=3702 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4207	y=3702	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4207 v1=3702 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=4207 y=3698 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=4207	y=3698	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=4207 v1=3698 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
```


I can't see any click registered ...

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ok, here it is.
> -- snip to save some space --
> I can't see any click registered ...


That was some interesting stuff.

You might try to see if you can define the button:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">11</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.button1" type="string">1</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.button2" type="string">3</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
      <match key="info.product" contains="WALTOP">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
        <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
        <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
          <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
    <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
      <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Like you said, the buttons were not showing up.  You can try the above to see if it makes a difference or not.  It is going to define two of the buttons in hopes that it finds it.

If it doesn't, it will most likely mean that we need to figure out what is being sent over from the device.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser device is /dev/input/event13
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event13"
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor device is /dev/input/event13
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad device is /dev/input/event13
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" (type: Wacom Pad)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 device is /dev/input/event13
(**) Option "DebugLevel" "11"
(**) WACOM: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 debug level set to 11
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max z = 511
(**) Option "Button1" "1"
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: Wacom Stylus)
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x97adb58 priv=0x97a3798 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=-1 what=INIT
xf86WcmDevOpen
xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices (stylus) 5 buttons, 5 keys, 6 axes
xf86WcmInitArea
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1680 bottomY[0]=1050 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
xf86WcmRotateScreen for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" 
rotateOneTool for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1680 bottomY[0]=1050 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
END xf86WcmProc Success 
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x97adb58 priv=0x97a3798 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=73 what=ON
xf86WcmDevOpen
END xf86WcmProc Success 
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser device is /dev/input/event14
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event14"
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor device is /dev/input/event14
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad device is /dev/input/event14
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" (type: Wacom Pad)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 device is /dev/input/event14
(**) Option "DebugLevel" "11"
(**) WACOM: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 debug level set to 11
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max z = 511
(**) Option "Button1" "1"
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: Wacom Stylus)
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0xa3f6960 priv=0x9186200 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=-1 what=INIT
xf86WcmDevOpen
xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices (stylus) 5 buttons, 5 keys, 6 axes
xf86WcmInitArea
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1680 bottomY[0]=1050 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
xf86WcmRotateScreen for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" 
rotateOneTool for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1680 bottomY[0]=1050 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
END xf86WcmProc Success 
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0xa3f6960 priv=0x9186200 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=77 what=ON
xf86WcmDevOpen
END xf86WcmProc Success 
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (2)
[stylus] o_prox=false x=0 y=0 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=0	y=0	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=2	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=0 v1=0 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmSendButtons buttons=0 for Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7067 y=4187 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7067	y=4187	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7067 v1=4187 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7028 y=4223 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7028	y=4223	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7028 v1=4223 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7011 y=4277 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7011	y=4277	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7011 v1=4277 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=6998 y=4297 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=6998	y=4297	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=6998 v1=4297 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=6998 y=4313 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=6998	y=4313	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=6998 v1=4313 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=6997 y=4322 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=6997	y=4322	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=6997 v1=4322 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=6986 y=4341 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=6986	y=4341	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=6986 v1=4341 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=6989 y=4356 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=6989	y=4356	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=6989 v1=4356 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=6986 y=4372 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=6986	y=4372	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=6986 v1=4372 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=6982 y=4380 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=6982	y=4380	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=6982 v1=4380 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=6974 y=4391 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=6974	y=4391	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=6974 v1=4391 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=6976 y=4402 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=6976	y=4402	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=6976 v1=4402 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=6976 y=4412 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=6976	y=4412	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=6976 v1=4412 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=6995 y=4428 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=6995	y=4428	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=6995 v1=4428 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7022 y=4439 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7022	y=4439	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7022 v1=4439 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7038 y=4441 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7038	y=4441	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7038 v1=4441 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7046 y=4439 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7046	y=4439	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7046 v1=4439 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7055 y=4453 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7055	y=4453	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7055 v1=4453 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7066 y=4453 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7066	y=4453	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7066 v1=4453 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7085 y=4469 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7085	y=4469	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7085 v1=4469 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7101 y=4466 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7101	y=4466	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7101 v1=4466 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7111 y=4476 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7111	y=4476	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7111 v1=4476 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7122 y=4491 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7122	y=4491	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7122 v1=4491 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7134 y=4508 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7134	y=4508	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7134 v1=4508 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7143 y=4510 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7143	y=4510	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7143 v1=4510 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7146 y=4512 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7146	y=4512	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7146 v1=4512 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7154 y=4525 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7154	y=4525	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7154 v1=4525 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7153 y=4529 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7153	y=4529	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7153 v1=4529 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114

[stylus] o_prox=true x=7927 y=3986 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7927	y=3986	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7927 v1=3986 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7911 y=3995 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7911	y=3995	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7911 v1=3995 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7899 y=3997 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7899	y=3997	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7899 v1=3997 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7886 y=4007 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7886	y=4007	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7886 v1=4007 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7874 y=4025 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7874	y=4025	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7874 v1=4025 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7858 y=4041 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7858	y=4041	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7858 v1=4041 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7849 y=4055 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7849	y=4055	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7849 v1=4055 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7846 y=4074 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7846	y=4074	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7846 v1=4074 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7842 y=4089 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7842	y=4089	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7842 v1=4089 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7831 y=4099 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7831	y=4099	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7831 v1=4099 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7828 y=4109 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7828	y=4109	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7828 v1=4109 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7827 y=4112 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7827	y=4112	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7827 v1=4112 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7827 y=4120 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7827	y=4120	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7827 v1=4120 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7826 y=4123 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7826	y=4123	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7826 v1=4123 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7826 y=4126 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7826	y=4126	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7826 v1=4126 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7829 y=4129 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7829	y=4129	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7829 v1=4129 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7840 y=4139 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7840	y=4139	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7840 v1=4139 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7843 y=4141 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7843	y=4141	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7843 v1=4141 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7853 y=4144 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7853	y=4144	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7853 v1=4144 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7865 y=4146 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7865	y=4146	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7865 v1=4146 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7882 y=4137 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7882	y=4137	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7882 v1=4137 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7892 y=4115 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7892	y=4115	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7892 v1=4115 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7907 y=4095 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7907	y=4095	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7907 v1=4095 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7929 y=4064 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7929	y=4064	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7929 v1=4064 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7956 y=4039 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7956	y=4039	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7956 v1=4039 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7980 y=4028 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7980	y=4028	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7980 v1=4028 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7992 y=4027 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7992	y=4027	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7992 v1=4027 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8015 y=4026 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8015	y=4026	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8015 v1=4026 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114

[stylus] o_prox=true x=9486 y=3723 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9486	y=3723	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9486 v1=3723 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9488 y=3708 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9488	y=3708	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9488 v1=3708 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9488 y=3700 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9488	y=3700	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9488 v1=3700 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9484 y=3691 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9484	y=3691	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9484 v1=3691 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9470 y=3681 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9470	y=3681	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9470 v1=3681 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9449 y=3679 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9449	y=3679	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9449 v1=3679 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9425 y=3678 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9425	y=3678	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9425 v1=3678 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9396 y=3677 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9396	y=3677	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9396 v1=3677 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9369 y=3685 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9369	y=3685	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9369 v1=3685 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9342 y=3698 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9342	y=3698	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9342 v1=3698 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9327 y=3712 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9327	y=3712	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9327 v1=3712 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9304 y=3737 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9304	y=3737	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9304 v1=3737 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9280 y=3762 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9280	y=3762	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9280 v1=3762 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9258 y=3795 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9258	y=3795	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9258 v1=3795 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9235 y=3827 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9235	y=3827	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9235 v1=3827 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9215 y=3864 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9215	y=3864	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9215 v1=3864 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9201 y=3904 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9201	y=3904	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9201 v1=3904 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9184 y=3949 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9184	y=3949	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9184 v1=3949 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9172 y=3996 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9172	y=3996	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9172 v1=3996 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9164 y=4039 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9164	y=4039	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9164 v1=4039 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9150 y=4096 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9150	y=4096	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9150 v1=4096 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9121 y=4178 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9121	y=4178	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9121 v1=4178 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9106 y=4222 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9106	y=4222	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9106 v1=4222 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9078 y=4263 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9078	y=4263	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9078 v1=4263 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9054 y=4309 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9054	y=4309	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9054 v1=4309 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9023 y=4361 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9023	y=4361	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9023 v1=4361 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8974 y=4425 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8974	y=4425	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8974 v1=4425 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8939 y=4467 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8939	y=4467	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8939 v1=4467 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8901 y=4500 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8901	y=4500	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8901 v1=4500 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8850 y=4541 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8850	y=4541	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8850 v1=4541 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8805 y=4578 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8805	y=4578	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8805 v1=4578 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8745 y=4609 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8745	y=4609	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8745 v1=4609 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8688 y=4645 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8688	y=4645	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8688 v1=4645 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8616 y=4673 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8616	y=4673	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8616 v1=4673 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8550 y=4694 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8550	y=4694	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8550 v1=4694 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8488 y=4714 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8488	y=4714	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8488 v1=4714 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8418 y=4724 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8418	y=4724	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8418 v1=4724 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8346 y=4733 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8346	y=4733	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8346 v1=4733 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8275 y=4735 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8275	y=4735	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8275 v1=4735 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8198 y=4735 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8198	y=4735	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8198 v1=4735 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8117 y=4734 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8117	y=4734	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8117 v1=4734 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8031 y=4725 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8031	y=4725	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8031 v1=4725 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7943 y=4717 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7943	y=4717	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7943 v1=4717 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7860 y=4696 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7860	y=4696	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7860 v1=4696 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7780 y=4676 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7780	y=4676	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7780 v1=4676 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7704 y=4656 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7704	y=4656	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7704 v1=4656 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7631 y=4627 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7631	y=4627	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7631 v1=4627 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7563 y=4600 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7563	y=4600	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7563 v1=4600 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7499 y=4573 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7499	y=4573	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7499 v1=4573 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7434 y=4536 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7434	y=4536	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7434 v1=4536 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7368 y=4496 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7368	y=4496	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7368 v1=4496 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7302 y=4459 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7302	y=4459	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7302 v1=4459 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7253 y=4418 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7253	y=4418	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7253 v1=4418 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7202 y=4382 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7202	y=4382	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7202 v1=4382 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7165 y=4346 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7165	y=4346	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7165 v1=4346 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7135 y=4313 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7135	y=4313	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7135 v1=4313 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7109 y=4283 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7109	y=4283	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7109 v1=4283 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7094 y=4251 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7094	y=4251	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7094 v1=4251 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7084 y=4222 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7084	y=4222	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7084 v1=4222 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7082 y=4194 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7082	y=4194	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7082 v1=4194 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7084 y=4170 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7084	y=4170	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7084 v1=4170 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7104 y=4135 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7104	y=4135	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7104 v1=4135 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7142 y=4092 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7142	y=4092	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7142 v1=4092 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7191 y=4044 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7191	y=4044	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7191 v1=4044 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7244 y=3998 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7244	y=3998	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7244 v1=3998 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7314 y=3948 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7314	y=3948	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7314 v1=3948 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7394 y=3904 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7394	y=3904	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7394 v1=3904 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7478 y=3858 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7478	y=3858	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7478 v1=3858 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7563 y=3817 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7563	y=3817	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7563 v1=3817 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7661 y=3774 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7661	y=3774	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7661 v1=3774 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7755 y=3745 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7755	y=3745	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7755 v1=3745 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7842 y=3720 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7842	y=3720	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7842 v1=3720 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7915 y=3700 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7915	y=3700	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7915 v1=3700 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=7987 y=3686 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=7987	y=3686	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=7987 v1=3686 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8061 y=3683 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8061	y=3683	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8061 v1=3683 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8126 y=3682 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8126	y=3682	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8126 v1=3682 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8178 y=3682 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8178	y=3682	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8178 v1=3682 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8221 y=3691 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8221	y=3691	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8221 v1=3691 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8255 y=3708 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8255	y=3708	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8255 v1=3708 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8279 y=3732 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8279	y=3732	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8279 v1=3732 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8298 y=3754 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8298	y=3754	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8298 v1=3754 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8309 y=3788 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8309	y=3788	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8309 v1=3788 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8312 y=3826 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8312	y=3826	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8312 v1=3826 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8311 y=3881 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8311	y=3881	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8311 v1=3881 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8298 y=3937 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8298	y=3937	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8298 v1=3937 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8280 y=3999 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8280	y=3999	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8280 v1=3999 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8257 y=4053 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8257	y=4053	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8257 v1=4053 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8238 y=4109 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8238	y=4109	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8238 v1=4109 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8217 y=4167 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8217	y=4167	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8217 v1=4167 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8197 y=4221 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8197	y=4221	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8197 v1=4221 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8183 y=4279 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8183	y=4279	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8183 v1=4279 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8170 y=4335 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8170	y=4335	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8170 v1=4335 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8148 y=4387 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8148	y=4387	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8148 v1=4387 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8137 y=4436 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8137	y=4436	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8137 v1=4436 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8137 y=4496 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8137	y=4496	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8137 v1=4496 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8137 y=4566 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8137	y=4566	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8137 v1=4566 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8140 y=4604 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8140	y=4604	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8140 v1=4604 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8166 y=4637 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8166	y=4637	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8166 v1=4637 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8186 y=4670 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8186	y=4670	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8186 v1=4670 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8219 y=4702 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8219	y=4702	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8219 v1=4702 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8257 y=4737 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8257	y=4737	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8257 v1=4737 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8301 y=4767 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8301	y=4767	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8301 v1=4767 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8352 y=4786 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8352	y=4786	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8352 v1=4786 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8407 y=4788 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8407	y=4788	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8407 v1=4788 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8468 y=4788 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8468	y=4788	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8468 v1=4788 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8527 y=4786 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8527	y=4786	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8527 v1=4786 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8597 y=4766 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8597	y=4766	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8597 v1=4766 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8662 y=4748 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8662	y=4748	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8662 v1=4748 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8728 y=4723 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8728	y=4723	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8728 v1=4723 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8790 y=4689 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8790	y=4689	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8790 v1=4689 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8845 y=4655 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8845	y=4655	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8845 v1=4655 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8907 y=4600 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8907	y=4600	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8907 v1=4600 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=8969 y=4554 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=8969	y=4554	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=8969 v1=4554 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9035 y=4504 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9035	y=4504	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9035 v1=4504 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9094 y=4463 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9094	y=4463	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9094 v1=4463 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9142 y=4428 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9142	y=4428	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9142 v1=4428 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9181 y=4398 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9181	y=4398	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9181 v1=4398 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9211 y=4372 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9211	y=4372	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9211 v1=4372 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9240 y=4351 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9240	y=4351	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9240 v1=4351 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9267 y=4328 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9267	y=4328	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9267 v1=4328 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9289 y=4311 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9289	y=4311	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9289 v1=4311 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9315 y=4299 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9315	y=4299	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9315 v1=4299 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9330 y=4287 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9330	y=4287	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9330 v1=4287 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9343 y=4285 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9343	y=4285	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9343 v1=4285 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9363 y=4284 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9363	y=4284	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9363 v1=4284 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9375 y=4283 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9375	y=4283	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9375 v1=4283 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9378 y=4283 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9378	y=4283	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9378 v1=4283 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9381 y=4283 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9381	y=4283	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9381 v1=4283 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9397 y=4285 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9397	y=4285	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9397 v1=4285 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9418 y=4295 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9418	y=4295	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9418 v1=4295 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9436 y=4303 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9436	y=4303	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9436 v1=4303 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9469 y=4312 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9469	y=4312	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9469 v1=4312 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9501 y=4331 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9501	y=4331	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9501 v1=4331 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9536 y=4334 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9536	y=4334	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9536 v1=4334 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=9562 y=4325 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=9562	y=4325	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=9562 v1=4325 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
```

Just one change I would say


```
(**) Option "Button1" "1"
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: button2 assigned to 3
```

EDIT: Neither cat /dev/input/event13 nor cat /dev/input/event14 show any output.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Just one change I would say
> 
> 
> ```
> (**) Option "Button1" "1"
> (**) Option "Button2" "3"
> (**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: button2 assigned to 3
> ```
> 
> EDIT: Neither cat /dev/input/event13 nor cat /dev/input/event14 show any output.


When you use the damaged .fdi file, are you able to read the events?  If so, can you post a portion of it by using:


```
sudo hexdump /dev/input/event13
```

The wacom device will block out the information that comes out of the event.  That is why you don't see anything.  At least that is how it is for me.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

```
(II) config/hal: removing device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0xa3f6960 priv=0x9186200 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=-1 what=OFF
END xf86WcmProc Success 
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0xa3f6960 priv=0x9186200 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=-1 what=CLOSE
END xf86WcmProc Success 
xf86WcmUninit
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(WW) config/hal: device Video Bus already added. Ignoring.
(WW) config/hal: device USB Audio already added. Ignoring.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Device: "/dev/input/event13"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Device: "/dev/input/event14"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
```

hexdump /dev/input/event13


```
00041a0 b1bf 4ad8 8c0f 000a 0000 0000 0000 0000
00041b0 b1bf 4ad8 ab1e 000a 0003 0000 128c 0000
00041c0 b1bf 4ad8 ab2d 000a 0003 0028 0006 0000
00041d0 b1bf 4ad8 ab33 000a 0000 0000 0000 0000
00041e0 b1bf 4ad8 ab38 000a 0003 0028 000f 0000
00041f0 b1bf 4ad8 ab3b 000a 0004 0000 00f0 0000
0004200 b1bf 4ad8 ab3e 000a 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004210 b1bf 4ad8 babb 000a 0003 0000 1281 0000
0004220 b1bf 4ad8 bac9 000a 0003 0001 018f 0000
0004230 b1bf 4ad8 bace 000a 0003 0028 0006 0000
0004240 b1bf 4ad8 bad4 000a 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004250 b1bf 4ad8 bad9 000a 0003 0028 000f 0000
0004260 b1bf 4ad8 badd 000a 0004 0000 00f0 0000
0004270 b1bf 4ad8 bae0 000a 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004280 b1bf 4ad8 da23 000a 0003 0000 1293 0000
0004290 b1bf 4ad8 da30 000a 0003 0028 0006 0000
00042a0 b1bf 4ad8 da34 000a 0000 0000 0000 0000
00042b0 b1bf 4ad8 da39 000a 0003 0028 000f 0000
00042c0 b1bf 4ad8 da3c 000a 0004 0000 00f0 0000
00042d0 b1bf 4ad8 da41 000a 0000 0000 0000 0000
00042e0 b1bf 4ad8 f950 000a 0003 0000 1282 0000
00042f0 b1bf 4ad8 f960 000a 0003 0001 019c 0000
0004300 b1bf 4ad8 f967 000a 0003 0028 0006 0000
0004310 b1bf 4ad8 f96e 000a 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004320 b1bf 4ad8 f976 000a 0003 0028 000f 0000
0004330 b1bf 4ad8 f97d 000a 0004 0000 00f0 0000
0004340 b1bf 4ad8 f980 000a 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004350 b1bf 4ad8 187a 000b 0003 0000 128c 0000
0004360 b1bf 4ad8 188b 000b 0003 0001 0199 0000
0004370 b1bf 4ad8 1890 000b 0003 0028 0006 0000
0004380 b1bf 4ad8 1894 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004390 b1bf 4ad8 1899 000b 0003 0028 000f 0000
00043a0 b1bf 4ad8 189c 000b 0004 0000 00f0 0000
00043b0 b1bf 4ad8 18a2 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
00043c0 b1bf 4ad8 37de 000b 0003 0001 0196 0000
00043d0 b1bf 4ad8 37ef 000b 0003 0028 0006 0000
00043e0 b1bf 4ad8 37f3 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
00043f0 b1bf 4ad8 37fa 000b 0003 0028 000f 0000
0004400 b1bf 4ad8 37fe 000b 0004 0000 00f0 0000
0004410 b1bf 4ad8 3803 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004420 b1bf 4ad8 5726 000b 0003 0000 129c 0000
0004430 b1bf 4ad8 5738 000b 0003 0001 017a 0000
0004440 b1bf 4ad8 573c 000b 0003 0028 0006 0000
0004450 b1bf 4ad8 5740 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004460 b1bf 4ad8 5748 000b 0003 0028 000f 0000
0004470 b1bf 4ad8 574d 000b 0004 0000 00f0 0000
0004480 b1bf 4ad8 5750 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004490 b1bf 4ad8 7665 000b 0003 0001 0191 0000
00044a0 b1bf 4ad8 7674 000b 0003 0028 0006 0000
00044b0 b1bf 4ad8 7678 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
00044c0 b1bf 4ad8 767d 000b 0003 0028 000f 0000
00044d0 b1bf 4ad8 7682 000b 0004 0000 00f0 0000
00044e0 b1bf 4ad8 7685 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
00044f0 b1bf 4ad8 95ab 000b 0003 0000 129b 0000
0004500 b1bf 4ad8 95b7 000b 0003 0028 0006 0000
0004510 b1bf 4ad8 95be 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004520 b1bf 4ad8 95c3 000b 0003 0028 000f 0000
0004530 b1bf 4ad8 95c7 000b 0004 0000 00f0 0000
0004540 b1bf 4ad8 95ca 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004550 b1bf 4ad8 a51a 000b 0003 0000 129d 0000
0004560 b1bf 4ad8 a52b 000b 0003 0001 018e 0000
0004570 b1bf 4ad8 a531 000b 0003 0028 0006 0000
0004580 b1bf 4ad8 a534 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004590 b1bf 4ad8 a53a 000b 0003 0028 000f 0000
00045a0 b1bf 4ad8 a540 000b 0004 0000 00f0 0000
00045b0 b1bf 4ad8 a545 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
00045c0 b1bf 4ad8 c482 000b 0003 0000 129c 0000
00045d0 b1bf 4ad8 c490 000b 0003 0028 0006 0000
00045e0 b1bf 4ad8 c496 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
00045f0 b1bf 4ad8 c49a 000b 0003 0008 0004 0000
0004600 b1bf 4ad8 c49f 000b 0003 0028 000f 0000
0004610 b1bf 4ad8 c4a2 000b 0004 0000 00f0 0000
0004620 b1bf 4ad8 c4a6 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004630 b1bf 4ad8 e3ca 000b 0003 0000 1299 0000
0004640 b1bf 4ad8 e3d9 000b 0003 0001 0183 0000
0004650 b1bf 4ad8 e3de 000b 0003 0028 0006 0000
0004660 b1bf 4ad8 e3e2 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004670 b1bf 4ad8 e3e9 000b 0003 0028 000f 0000
0004680 b1bf 4ad8 e3ef 000b 0004 0000 00f0 0000
0004690 b1bf 4ad8 e3f4 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
00046a0 b1bf 4ad8 030e 000c 0003 0000 1285 0000
00046b0 b1bf 4ad8 031a 000c 0003 0001 0179 0000
00046c0 b1bf 4ad8 031f 000c 0003 0028 0006 0000
00046d0 b1bf 4ad8 0323 000c 0000 0000 0000 0000
00046e0 b1bf 4ad8 032a 000c 0003 0028 000f 0000
```

EDIT: With this corrupt config, wacdump /dev/input/event13 shows output

----------


## Ayuthia

Taking a portion of that event log:


```
0004650 b1bf 4ad8 e3de 000b 0003 0028 0006 0000
0004660 b1bf 4ad8 e3e2 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
0004670 b1bf 4ad8 e3e9 000b 0003 0028 000f 0000
0004680 b1bf 4ad8 e3ef 000b 0004 0000 00f0 0000
0004690 b1bf 4ad8 e3f4 000b 0000 0000 0000 0000
00046a0 b1bf 4ad8 030e 000c 0003 0000 1285 0000
00046b0 b1bf 4ad8 031a 000c 0003 0001 0179 0000
```

The first five columns are not too helpful for us.  However the last for columns do show some kind of pattern.  The last two lines:


```
00046a0 b1bf 4ad8 030e 000c 0003 0000 1285 0000
00046b0 b1bf 4ad8 031a 000c 0003 0001 0179 0000
```

seem to show the X and Y coordinates with the first line being the X coordinate (0000 1285) and the second line being the Y coordinate (0001 0179).  The 1285 and 0179 are in hex so to find the actual coordinate, you will need to convert to decimal.

The question is what do the first four lines do?  From what I remember, the wcmUSB.c code likes to see BTN_TOOL_PEN (0x140) event.  What appears to be happening for yours is that it is sending 0x28 instead.

Did you happen to supply a click event in the hexdump?

The other question that I have is when you use the stylus with the wacom driver (the correct .fdi file), does the stylus highlight items when you move the cursor over letters?

----------


## _Stefan_3_

I could find out some more information about the columns:

1) It just counts the seconds
2) Does not change at all, always stays 4ad8
3) ???
4) Counts 1/10 seconds
5) Can be 0-4, don't know what it says
6) x????
7) y????
8) Always 0



```
The other question that I have is when you use the stylus with the wacom driver (the correct .fdi file), does the stylus highlight items when you move the cursor over letters?
```

I don't really understand what you mean.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I could find out some more information about the columns:
> 
> 1) It just counts the seconds
> 2) Does not change at all, always stays 4ad8
> 3) ???
> 4) Counts 1/10 seconds
> 5) Can be 0-4, don't know what it says
> 6) x????
> 7) y????
> 8) Always 0


The first five columns are not really that important so there is no need to research it further.  The sixth column is the event type (0-EV_SYN, 1-EV_KEY, 3-EV_ABS, 4-EV_MSC).  The seventh column is the event code (0x00-ABS_X, 0x01-ABS_Y, 0x28-ABS_MISC, 0x140-BTN_PEN).  The eighth column is the event value.  The final column is always zero.




> ```
> The other question that I have is when you use the stylus with the wacom driver (the correct .fdi file), does the stylus highlight items when you move the cursor over letters?
> ```
> 
> I don't really understand what you mean.


If you are in firefox and you use your stylus to move the cursor on the screen, does everything get selected?  Usually when the stylus is on the pad, it acts like the mouse with the left button pressed.  Does yours act like the mouse without the left button pressed or does it just act like the mouse without any buttons pressed?

EDIT:
Can you try changing your DebugLevel to 12?  I am looking for the usbParseChannel information and it does not seem to be logged.  If we can get that information, we can confirm what is being sent and possibly patch the button event.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

```
The first five columns are not really that important so there is no need to research it further. The sixth column is the event type (0-EV_SYN, 1-EV_KEY, 3-EV_ABS, 4-EV_MSC). The seventh column is the event code (0x00-ABS_X, 0x01-ABS_Y, 0x28-ABS_MISC, 0x140-BTN_PEN). The eighth column is the event value. The final column is always zero.
```

If I just move the pen around without touching the table all event types and codes are read from /dev/input/event13 with different event values.
There is an other event code: 0x145 which appears.



```
If you are in firefox and you use your stylus to move the cursor on the screen, does everything get selected? Usually when the stylus is on the pad, it acts like the mouse with the left button pressed. Does yours act like the mouse without the left button pressed or does it just act like the mouse without any buttons pressed?
```

Yes, all things get highlighted. The mousecursor changes, too (on text or links etc).

Xorg with debug level 12


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser device is /dev/input/event13
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event13"
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor device is /dev/input/event13
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad device is /dev/input/event13
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" (type: Wacom Pad)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 device is /dev/input/event13
(**) Option "DebugLevel" "12"
(**) WACOM: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 debug level set to 12
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max z = 511
(**) Option "Button1" "1"
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: Wacom Stylus)
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x94c1058 priv=0xa2c1ff8 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=-1 what=INIT
xf86WcmDevOpen
xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices (stylus) 5 buttons, 5 keys, 6 axes
xf86WcmInitArea
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1680 bottomY[0]=1050 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
xf86WcmRotateScreen for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" 
rotateOneTool for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1680 bottomY[0]=1050 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
END xf86WcmProc Success 
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x94c1058 priv=0xa2c1ff8 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=73 what=ON
xf86WcmDevOpen
END xf86WcmProc Success 
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser device is /dev/input/event14
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event14"
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor device is /dev/input/event14
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 cursor" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad device is /dev/input/event14
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" (type: Wacom Pad)
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 pad" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 device is /dev/input/event14
(**) Option "DebugLevel" "12"
(**) WACOM: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 debug level set to 12
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 (Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) is not a pad 
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6 is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: reading USB link
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: threshold = 30
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max x = 14760
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max y = 9225
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: max z = 511
(**) Option "Button1" "1"
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" (type: Wacom Stylus)
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0xa81fb20 priv=0xa3a1530 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=-1 what=INIT
xf86WcmDevOpen
xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices (stylus) 5 buttons, 5 keys, 6 axes
xf86WcmInitArea
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1680 bottomY[0]=1050 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
xf86WcmRotateScreen for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" 
rotateOneTool for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1680 bottomY[0]=1050 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
END xf86WcmProc Success 
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0xa81fb20 priv=0xa3a1530 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6) flags=16641 fd=77 what=ON
xf86WcmDevOpen
END xf86WcmProc Success 
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (2)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (2)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (2)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (2)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (2)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (3)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (2)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (3)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=false x=0 y=0 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=0	y=0	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=2	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=0 v1=0 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmSendButtons buttons=0 for Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
[stylus] o_prox=true x=0 y=0 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=0	x=0	y=0	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=2	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
[stylus] o_prox=false x=5450 y=4495 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5450	y=4495	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5450 v1=4495 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmSendButtons buttons=0 for Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5466 y=4495 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5466	y=4495	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5466 v1=4495 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5478 y=4495 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5478	y=4495	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5478 v1=4495 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5489 y=4497 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5489	y=4497	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5489 v1=4497 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5498 y=4496 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5498	y=4496	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5498 v1=4496 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5498 y=4504 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5498	y=4504	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5498 v1=4504 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5518 y=4503 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5518	y=4503	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5518 v1=4503 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5521 y=4500 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5521	y=4500	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5521 v1=4500 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5533 y=4500 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5533	y=4500	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5533 v1=4500 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5536 y=4500 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5536	y=4500	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5536 v1=4500 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5539 y=4511 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5539	y=4511	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5539 v1=4511 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5548 y=4514 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5548	y=4514	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5548 v1=4514 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
xf86WcmDevReadInput: Read (1)
[stylus] o_prox=true x=5552 y=4513 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0
[Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x6] abs prox=1	x=5552	y=4513	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	id=6	serial=0	button=false	buttons=0
xf86WcmSetScreen v0=5552 v1=4513 currentScreen=0
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 map to maxWidth =1680 maxHeight =1050
X factor = 0.114, Y factor = 0.114
```

EDIT: The pen works like scrolling up at random when moving

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

Ohh, cool, this is my Xorg.0.log file:


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.0
Release Date: 2009-2-25
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-15-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux shaun-PC 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:48:52 UTC 2009 x86_64
Build Date: 09 April 2009  02:11:54AM
xorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 (buildd@crested.buildd) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 16 21:13:12 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] rev 161, Mem @ 0xec000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xed000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.14  Wed May 27 01:53:56 PDT 2009
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.14  Wed May 27 01:30:19 PDT 2009
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "1"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1024+0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS (G72) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.72.22.71.09
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS at
(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Dell E151FPp (CRT-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Dell E151FPp (CRT-1)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Dell E151FPp (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) NVIDIA(0): Dell E151FPp (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled
(II) NVIDIA(0): Display Devices found referenced in MetaMode: CRT-0, CRT-1
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Devices: CRT-0, CRT-1
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):    
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0,CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select+1024+0"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2048 x 768
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (86, 84); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option
(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0,CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select+1024+0"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 2.1.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: always reports core events
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: Found 5 mouse buttons
(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: Configuring as mouse
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "logiex110"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "logiex110"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "gb"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device stylus
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.3-6 $
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/event4
(**) Option "DebugLevel" "11"
(**) WACOM: stylus debug level set to 11
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0xf37650 priv=0xf2bbd0 type=stylus(stylus) flags=16641 fd=-1 what=INIT
xf86WcmDevOpen
opening /dev/input/event4
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"
usbDetect
stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device
initializing USB tablet
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB Bamboo tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices (stylus) 5 buttons, 5 keys, 6 axes
xf86WcmInitArea
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "stylus" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "stylus" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=2048 bottomY[0]=768 
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
xf86WcmRotateTablet for "stylus" 
rotateOneTool for "stylus" 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmVirtaulTabletSize for "stylus" x=14760 y=9225 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 (virtual tablet area x=14760 y=9225) map to maxWidth =2048 maxHeight =768
X factor = 0.139, Y factor = 0.0833
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmVirtaulTabletSize for "stylus" x=14760 y=9225 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 (virtual tablet area x=14760 y=9225) map to maxWidth =2048 maxHeight =768
X factor = 0.139, Y factor = 0.0833
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmVirtaulTabletSize for "stylus" x=14760 y=9225 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 (virtual tablet area x=14760 y=9225) map to maxWidth =2048 maxHeight =768
X factor = 0.139, Y factor = 0.0833
END xf86WcmProc Success 
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0xf37650 priv=0xf2bbd0 type=stylus(stylus) flags=16641 fd=27 what=ON
xf86WcmDevOpen
END xf86WcmProc Success
```

----------


## kgingeri

Ok, I'm finally back at it.
You all seem away ahead of me with the X stuff, but maybe that'll save me time.

Also, I discovered what might be a missing link! _(and you might wanna kill me, if it is   )_ I forgot that I also altered the *wacom.mod.c* file!!!

*EDIT: nope, didn't forget about it - gets created in the compile process.*

Added the following line _(left in context of other code - see my comment)_:


```
MODULE_ALIAS("usb:v056Ap009Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*");
MODULE_ALIAS("usb:v056Ap0047d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*");

MODULE_ALIAS("usb:v056Ap00D4d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*");  // ...added for CTL-460

MODULE_INFO(srcversion, "6CB0666C43A1D63F2FFEEF0");
```

NOTE! the 'D4' needs to be changed to the lsusb ident for your tablet (i.e. for TghlLINUX would be "*MODULE_ALIAS("usb:v056Ap00D1d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*");*".

I just tried the files from the archive I posted from camdenb and they do not give me selection, clicks etc.  Using wacdump to try to verify values, it appears the CTL-460 is identical to params for the "Wacom BambooFun 4x5" so maybe anything else figured out for that tablet will help here?

I am reverting and carrying on with my original mods.  Attached are my current source files (*all* .c and .h files from 2.6.28 and xdrv - just in case! _No other mods, I promise!_) from my src/ directory. Use 'tar xvf ctl-460-mods-kgingeri.tar' to un-arch them.

I do have a mouse button 1 and 2 but not 3.

Ok so on to some X stuff...   :Razz: 

EDIT: arg bad file type - missed attachment

----------


## kgingeri

Ok - false alarm!  I didn't alter the wacom.mod.c file - it gets created in the compile process _(whew - no firing squad this time  )_

However, it would be good to check it after a compile to see that the line exists maybe.

EDIT:  I did add this line in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules

ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo-pen"
_
(hope I'm not repeating myself!)_

----------


## kgingeri

OK, Favux and Ayuthia - here is my 10-wacom.fdi file:



```
root@kganb: Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.4-3# cat /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
                <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
                <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
                <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
                <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
                <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
                <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
                <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
                <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
        </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
        <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
          <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
        </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>




<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo.old version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
      <match key="info.product" contains="WALTOP">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf00
9;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
        <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
        <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
          <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
    <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
      <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>

</deviceinfo.old>
```

----------


## kgingeri

Another tidbit - I'll post as I find them.

The proper resolution for the tablet-to-screen seems to be this - wacom_wac.c file around line 888 - new from original source:


```
{ "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5",     9, 29464,  18288,  511, 63, WACOM_MO },   // ...for CTL-460 Bamboo Pen Only
```


EDIT: this is only under evdev control - for X the values should be 14732 and 9144 - this is as far as I know now  :Wink: 

With these values compiled, my pen travels the full tablet length corner to corner and the mouse pointer on the screen the same.

Note that specs for my tablet are:
Resolution:             1,270 lines per inch
Active Area Dimensions: 5.8" W x 3.6" D

so...
X axis:   5.8 x 1270 = 7366 x 2 = 14732 x 2 = 29464
Y axis:   3.6 x 1270 = 4572 x 2 = 9144   x 2 = 18288
If you double these, you have values that are much closer to other values for similar tablets - however the pen travels only half of the tablet to cross the full screen.  Quading them has pen travel matching the screen.

 :Smile:

----------


## kgingeri

Some fun stuff in Xournal.

My pen is not connected directly to my screen - I have to lift it a re-orientate it at this point.

See attached png   :Wink: 

EDIT:  this was all under evdev as opposed to X - therefore no pressure events etc

----------


## Ayuthia

> If I just move the pen around without touching the table all event types and codes are read from /dev/input/event13 with different event values.
> There is an other event code: 0x145 which appears.


The 0x145 is labeled as BTN_TOOL_FINGER (This information is coming from the kernel source in the include/linux/input.h file).  However, do you know what the value is in the column before it?  That value lets us know if it is a key event or an abs event.



> ```
> If you are in firefox and you use your stylus to move the cursor on the screen, does everything get selected? Usually when the stylus is on the pad, it acts like the mouse with the left button pressed. Does yours act like the mouse without the left button pressed or does it just act like the mouse without any buttons pressed?
> ```
> 
> Yes, all things get highlighted. The mousecursor changes, too (on text or links etc).


I will need to look at the source to see how that works.  From what you are saying, the code knows that it is on the pad because it sends the data to the other event when it is not.




> Xorg with debug level 12
> EDIT: The pen works like scrolling up at random when moving


I was expecting to see some usb parse event information in the log, but it is not there.  I will have to look further to see what is happening.

If you don't mind, it would be nice to see what is coming from event13 also since you say that there is other data coming from it.  It will help in getting a better picture on what the device is doing.

Just to let you know, I won't be able to respond as much this weekend because we are celebrating my son's birthday so I won't have too much computer time.  Hopefully I will be able to find some information this weekend to help figure out what is needed to get this all working.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ohh, cool, this is my Xorg.0.log file:


Wow!  All that information and still no data!!

By any chance can you get any information from /dev/input/event6:


```
sudo hexdump /dev/input/event6
```

I am guessing that you won't see anything now from the other event because the wacom driver has grabbed it.  When you try the hexdump, please try your finger and stylus on it.  Hopefully something will come out of it.

I am not overly surprised that yours is not responding right now.  With the multi-touch devices, it needs to report things a little differently because it is tracking multiple inputs at once.  I am not for sure if your device is capable of using the pen and finger at the same time, but if it does, it might help explain why nothing at all is coming out.  

It would be more helpful if we are able to gather some information from /dev.  I will need to review the code and see if I can possibly send you a patch to help find out what is coming from your device.

EDIT:  After reading all of kgingeri's posts, we will most likely need to see what is coming in from wacom_wac.c since that is the kernel module that is translating the device information.  We can put some print statements in there to see what information it is getting.  I sent you a PM on where to send your source changes and I will try to create a patch to send you so that we can see what is coming from your device.

----------


## kgingeri

Ok more progress. if I change "*WACOM_MO*" in wacom_wac.c to "*GRAPHIRE*", I don't get reports of wheel and 7 buttons in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log AND wacdump works much better!  The numbers were never stable before for X and Y now they are much more so.  So, I've found it now reports that X max is really 14720 and Y max is 9200 (I doubled them again in wacom_wac.c to get full tablet resolution).  So my source line is now:



```
{ "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5",     9, 29440,  18400,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
```

The source seems to suggest that WACOM_MO is for a tablet that supports a mouse _(the CTL-460 doesn't)_ BEWARE it may also be needed for a *pad* as well - not sure.

I think I've got the driver pretty well settled now, so I'm into the X stuff.  It is being configured by *evdev* and as a *mouse*, as you can see below, I'll have to figure out if I need it otherwise.  Not sure at this point as it works pretty well in Xournal - good resolution etc.  I don't have pressure tho - it can be turned on in Xournal but the pen doesn't respond that way.  May need it as a stylus for that?

(I did a 'tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log' unplugged and replugged in the tablet and got the following extra lines):



```
(EE) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Read error: No such device
(II) config/hal: removing device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Read error: No such device
(II) config/hal: removing device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
```

...more to come...

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ok more progress. if I change "*WACOM_MO*" in wacom_wac.c to "*GRAPHIRE*", I don't get reports of wheel and 7 buttons in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log AND wacdump works much better!  The numbers were never stable before for X and Y now they are much more so.  So, I've found it now reports that X max is really 14720 and Y max is 9200 (I doubled them again in wacom_wac.c to get full tablet resolution).  So my source line is now:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> { "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5",     9, 29440,  18400,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
> ```
> 
> The source seems to suggest that WACOM_MO is for a tablet that supports a mouse _(the CTL-460 doesn't)_ BEWARE it may also be needed for a *pad* as well - not sure.
> ...


I see what you are doing now.  You are just using the wacom driver to send the information over to evdev instead of using the wacom driver to send information to the wacom xorg module.

I looked at your .fdi file and it looks like there are two entries in there.  I am not for sure how the system will parse it but from what we can tell from your Xorg.0.log file, it is rejecting the information there since it is going to evdev.

I am sure that you are correct that you will need to have it set as a stylus to receive the pressure information.  I don't know if evdev reports pressure for mouse devices.

You might want to comment out the changes and go with the original .fdi file.  Since you switched it over to the graphire, you might have it all set.

----------


## kgingeri

Thanks Ayuthia, I just gotta remember what I changed!  
Ah - but like a good programmer should, I created a dated backup first  :Very Happy:   Yupper, I did, so I will try it.

I do have X all set up and the X driver has control, BUT I have lost my left-click when I touch the tablet.  I do have a working right-click on the pen button tho (lower half, upper half never has worked).  Also, Xournal does not recognize pressure, so X is not seeing it or passing it on. A drawn line is VERY fine now - more then it was before.  Notice 2 things in my Xorg log...


```
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB Bamboo tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14732 maxY=9144 maxZ=511 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14732 bottom Y=9144 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) cursor: always reports core events
(**) cursor device is /dev/input/wacom
(**) cursor is in relative mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) cursor: reading USB link
(**) cursor: threshold = 30
(**) cursor: max x set to 14732 by xorg.conf
(**) cursor: max y set to 9144 by xorg.conf
(**) cursor: max z = 511
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
```

(see bolded code) - is pressure set constant (button 1 might be the pen down - like left-click? if it constant, how can it be make it dynamic?
Also "tilt" is disabled - hmmmmm.  Can it be enabled?

Three more things of interest...
 wacdump /dev/input/wacom now gives nothing - can't get any response from any of the sym-linked devices in /dev/input  :Confused:  I had to divide the max values for X and Y by 2 for the X driver - evdev needed them doubled!  :Confused:  my pen is absolute to screen with the X driver   :Smile: 

So far so good tho - I think I'm caught up at least   :Wink: 

EDIT: BTW wacdump does not work with event9/11 as reported in my xorg log either

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

Button1 is the stylus tip and it is mapped to 1 (left click) by default.  In Xournal in Options do you have it checked to use Xinput?  And Pressure Sensitivity?  Checking Gimp for pressure might be useful.  See near the bottom here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom  for configuring extended input devices.

----------


## kgingeri

Yeah Favux, have all the settings in xournal right (I've used it with a Cintiq before).  I will try Gimp - may have to install it first.

I'll also check out the extended input devices link tho!

*NOTE!*
If I unplug the tablet and plug it back in, the pen works right until some other event fires.  So if I'm in a terminal and replug, I can select text, click menus for a short time.  I haven't found any log info to suggest why tho   :Sad:

----------


## Favux

When the stylus is "working" what does 'xinput --list' and 'dmesg | grep [Ww]acom' show?

----------


## kgingeri

Ok Favux, dmesg isn't much different - just allocates next input:



```
root@kganb:~# dmesg | grep [Ww]acom >StylusDmesgNotWorking.txt

root@kganb:~# dmesg | grep [Ww]acom >StylusDmesgWorking.txt

root@kganb:~# diff StylusDmesg*
17a18,19
> [ 6259.601760] input: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input27
> [ 6259.648545] input: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.1/input/input28
```

However xinput is quite different (I've included the 2 complete files also, but first a diff)


```
root@kganb:~# xinput --list >StylusNotWorking.txt

root@kganb:~# xinput --list >StylusWorking.txt

root@kganb:~# diff Stylus*
302c302
< "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5"	id=9	[XExtensionKeyboard]
---
> "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 eraser"	id=9	[XExtensionKeyboard]
308c308
< 	Mode is Relative
---
> 	Mode is Absolute
334c334
< "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 eraser"	id=10	[XExtensionKeyboard]
---
> "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 cursor"	id=10	[XExtensionKeyboard]
340c340
< 	Mode is Absolute
---
> 	Mode is Relative
355,356c355,356
< 		Min_value is -64
< 		Max_value is 63
---
> 		Min_value is -900
> 		Max_value is 899
359,360c359,360
< 		Min_value is -64
< 		Max_value is 63
---
> 		Min_value is -1023
> 		Max_value is 1023
366c366
< "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 cursor"	id=11	[XExtensionKeyboard]
---
> "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 pad"	id=11	[XExtensionKeyboard]
370c370
< 	Num_buttons is 5
---
> 	Num_buttons is 1
387,389c387,389
< 		Min_value is -900
< 		Max_value is 899
< 		Resolution is 1
---
> 		Min_value is -1
> 		Max_value is -1
> 		Resolution is 0
391,393c391,393
< 		Min_value is -1023
< 		Max_value is 1023
< 		Resolution is 1
---
> 		Min_value is -1
> 		Max_value is -1
> 		Resolution is 0
396c396
< 		Max_value is 1023
---
> 		Max_value is 71
398c398
< "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 pad"	id=12	[XExtensionKeyboard]
---
> "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5"	id=12	[XExtensionKeyboard]
402c402
< 	Num_buttons is 1
---
> 	Num_buttons is 5
419,421c419,421
< 		Min_value is -1
< 		Max_value is -1
< 		Resolution is 0
---
> 		Min_value is -64
> 		Max_value is 63
> 		Resolution is 1
423,425c423,425
< 		Min_value is -1
< 		Max_value is -1
< 		Resolution is 0
---
> 		Min_value is -64
> 		Max_value is 63
> 		Resolution is 1
428c428
< 		Max_value is 71
---
> 		Max_value is 1023
```



```
root@kganb:~# cat StylusNotWorking.txt 
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"cursor"	id=3	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -900
		Max_value is 899
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1023
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"eraser"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"pad"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 1
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 71
		Resolution is 1
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=14	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"	id=15	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=16	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"Microsoft Compact Optical Mouse 500"	id=17	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"	id=18	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 12
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 1472
		Max_value is 5472
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 1408
		Max_value is 4448
		Resolution is 1
"EVTouch TouchScreen"	id=19	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1024
		Resolution is 1024
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 600
		Resolution is 1024
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 eraser"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 cursor"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -900
		Max_value is 899
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1023
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 pad"	id=8	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 1
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 71
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5"	id=9	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 eraser"	id=10	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 cursor"	id=11	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -900
		Max_value is 899
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1023
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 pad"	id=12	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 1
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 71
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5"	id=13	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
```

and StylusWorking.txt...


```
root@kganb:~# cat StylusWorking.txt 
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"cursor"	id=3	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -900
		Max_value is 899
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1023
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"eraser"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"pad"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 1
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 71
		Resolution is 1
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=14	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"	id=15	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=16	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"Microsoft Compact Optical Mouse 500"	id=17	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"	id=18	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 12
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 1472
		Max_value is 5472
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 1408
		Max_value is 4448
		Resolution is 1
"EVTouch TouchScreen"	id=19	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1024
		Resolution is 1024
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 600
		Resolution is 1024
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 eraser"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 cursor"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -900
		Max_value is 899
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1023
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 pad"	id=8	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 1
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 71
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 eraser"	id=9	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 cursor"	id=10	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -900
		Max_value is 899
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1023
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 pad"	id=11	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 1
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 71
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5"	id=12	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5"	id=13	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9144
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
```

Another note - wacomcpl now comes up with devices but clicking on them produces various errors - for clicking Stylus...



```
can't read "isLCD(212)": no such element in array
can't read "isLCD(212)": no such element in array
    while executing
"if { ![ string compare $type "pad" ] } {
	    if { $hasPad($model) } {
		createPanel 0 1 0 0
	    }
	} elseif { ![ string compare $type "touch" ] } {
..."
    (procedure "updateDevice" line 24)
    invoked from within
"updateDevice"
    (command bound to event)
```

Interesting - looks like it's not recognizing my device type maybe.

I'll likely sign off here soon but I'll catch up tomorrow sometime.
_
PS: Favux - that link doesn't work for me - I'll try again tomorrow_

----------


## Favux

Sorry, I think the link is good, the site just isn't responding.

I wonder if we should abandon the .fdi for now and try to configure through xorg.conf.  You have a stylus with two buttons and an eraser, correct?  No Wacom mouse or pad (buttons on tablet)?  Did you post a xorg.conf?

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

The idea would be to eliminate a variable.  Since you put a symlink in udev this should work.  Be sure to back up your xorg.conf and be ready to restore it from the command line.  Remove, rename, or comment out the 10-wacom.fdi.  Based on your posted xorg.conf, if what I guessed above is right, it should look like this:


```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier "stylus"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option "Type" "stylus"
	Option "USB" "on" # USB ONLY
	Option "Button2" "2"  # make first button a middle button
	Option "Button3" "3"  # make second button a R button
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier "eraser"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option "Type" "eraser"
	Option "USB" "on" # USB ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier "Default Layout"
	Screen "Default Screen"
	InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice "pad" # For Intuos3/CintiqV5/Graphire4/Bamboo tablets
EndSection
```

If it breaks X try commenting out the "SendCoreEvents" in "ServerLayout" like:


```
	InputDevice "stylus" #"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice "eraser" #"SendCoreEvents"
```

Xserver has gotten more touchy in Jaunty.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

Hi, I have attached my wacom_wac.c and wcmUSB.c

----------


## bogdanbiv

How can I help? I'd like to test kgingeri's patch but it looks like it's spread across the whole thread (ten pages worth) and I'm too lazy to read it all (I followed up to 3 and then I read the 9-10th).

Since this is the last post that contains an archive I assume it's the latest. Is this correct or there are new changes to this?

I was wondering if patching this together wouldn't have been easier if you made a Launchpad repository with your changes? People would know if they have the latest changes and you could have tracked your own changes easier. Although there would have been some overhead, I believe it would have not be too high.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi kgingeri,
> 
> The idea would be to eliminate a variable.  Since you put a symlink in udev this should work.  Be sure to back up your xorg.conf and be ready to restore it from the command line.  Remove, rename, or comment out the 10-wacom.fdi.  Based on your posted xorg.conf, if what I guessed above is right, it should look like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "InputDevice"
> 	Identifier "stylus"
> 	Driver "wacom"
> ...


The only thing that I would like to add is to have the DebugLevel set to 12 for the stylus.  This will help us be able to track down where certain events are coming from in the code.  So for the stylus, just make it look like:


```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier "stylus"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option "Type" "stylus"
	Option "USB" "on" # USB ONLY
	Option "Button2" "2"  # make first button a middle button
	Option "Button3" "3"  # make second button a R button
        Option "DebugLevel" "12" #give us lots of info for Xorg.0.log
EndSection
```

As for the pressure threshold at 30, I think that is the minimum amount of pressure required before xorg will record the event as the pen touching the pad.  We will still need to figure out why the pressure is not picked up.  The DebugLevel might help.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi, I have attached my wacom_wac.c and wcmUSB.c


Thanks!  I will try take a look at it later today and try to come up with something. As I mentioned earlier, I will not be on as much this weekend because we are celebrating my son's birthday.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> I will not be on as much this weekend because we are celebrating my son's birthday.


Happy Birthday!  :Smile:

----------


## kgingeri

Hey All,  I'm rather tied up today to  :Sad: 

@Favux,  I'll give that all a shot when I can.  I am perfectly comfortable recovering a bad X'd system   :Wink:   I've posted my udev file and xorg.conf below.

@Bogdanbiv, you are right it is spread.  This is very much a work-in-progress with nothing real concrete. Heck, it's probably good to summarize anyway   :Smile:   here goes... _(I can see why diffs are used in patching now!)_  :Wink: 

The .../linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/src/2.6.28/*wacom_wac.c* needs two lines added (bolded lines - you can ignore "// ..." comments - I left it in context of code with line numbers):


```
887         { "Wacom Intuos2 6x8",       10, 20320, 16240, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
888 
889         // for the CTL-460, X reports:   maxX=29464 maxY=18288 maxZ=511 resX=2540 resY=2540
890         // NOTE: if evdev get the wacom (no xorg input defs) the following values have to be doubled?!
891         //       in order for the pen to behave right - screen aspect
892         //       With X drive, the pen is absolute and fine with the following values 14732 & 9144 
893         { "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5",     9, 14732,  9144,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },    // ...CTL-460 Bamboo Pen
894         { }
895 };
```

and


```
958         { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x47) },
959 
960         { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD4) },      // ...for CTL-460 Bamboo Pen Only
961         { }
```

It's a good idea to do a 'lsusb' at system level to see your tablets id - mine is 0xd4:


```
# lsusb
...
Bus 002 Device 011: ID 056a:00d4 Wacom Co., Ltd
...
```

Substitute d4 (or D4, not case sensitive as it's a hex number) for your tablet id (i.e. d1).  It is sometimes written as 0xd4 to signify hexidecimal.

The .../linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/src/xdrv/*wcmUSB.c* needs one line added (2 if you want the comments):


```
 511         { 0x9A, 2540, 2540, &usbTabletPC   }, /* TabletPC 0x9A */
 512 
 513         // for the CTL-460, X reports:   maxX=29464 maxY=18288 maxZ=511 resX=2540 resY=2540
 514         { 0xD4, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }  /* Bamboo Pen CTL-460 4x6 */
 515 };
 516 
 517 Bool usbWcmInit(LocalDevicePtr local, char* id, float *version)
```

EDIT: (missed the obvious here)
You then need to be root or use sudo for commands and compile and install stuff.  From the linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 directory and as root - _"(..)" are comments - don't type them!_

$ sudo bash
password for ...: *****
# cd linuxwacom-0.8.4-3  _(or where you unarch'd the wacomlinux files)_
# ./configure --enable-wacom
# make  _(this shouldn't stop out with errors)_
# make install  _(this shouldn't stop out with errors either)_
# cd src/2.6.28    _(change 2.6.28 for your kernel version - use 'uname -r' to find it)_
_(next line is distro dependent - use 'locate wacom.ko' to find where yours goes)_
# cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet
# rmmod wacom
# insmod /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
# depmod -e  _(to insure proper module load sequence)_
_(you may have to add "wacom" as a line anywhere in /etc/modules - not sure - I do have it there but it may not be needed)_

You also need to add or change an */lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules* (or equiv, may depend on your distro - I'm Ubuntu Jaunty) - see other posts for that.  Currently mine looks like this:
EDIT: had wrong directory for rules.d - corrected now.
Also, I do not yet understand the relationship of fdi files to xorg.conf so keep reading other posts  :Wink: 


```
root@kganb:.../linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/src/2.6.28# cat /lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules 

# udev rules for wacom tablets.
# These rules were compiled for the Debian GNU/Linux distribution,
# but others may, and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.
#
# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS
# of new devices with Ron <ron@debian.org> so that we can try
# to present users with a standard set of device nodes which
# they can rely on across the board.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="wacom_end"

# Port specific link for users of multiple tablets of the same type.
# The ID_PATH variable is set by the "path_id" script in an earlier rule file.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-wacom"

# Multiple interface support for stylus and touch devices.
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="stylus"
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="01", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="touch"

# Type-named links for multiple tablets.  If you want to use multiple
# tablets of the _same_ type, you will probably need to use the links
# from /dev/input/by-path to identify which is plugged into what usb
# port.  For different tablet types though, just pick your links from
# the list below.
#
# We override SYMLINK for tabletpc devices because the by-path link
# is not required with such devices, there will only ever be one.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0000", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-penpartner"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0003", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq_partner"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0010", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0011", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire2-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0012", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire2-5x7"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0013", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire3"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0014", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire3-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0015", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire4-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0016", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire4-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0017", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboofun-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0018", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboofun-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0019", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo1-medium"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0020", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0021", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0022", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-9x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0023", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-12x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0024", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-12x18"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0030", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl400"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0031", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl500"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0032", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl600"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0033", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl600sx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0034", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl550"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0035", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl800"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0037", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl700"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0038", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl510"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0039", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtu710"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="003f", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq21ux"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0041", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0042", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0043", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-9x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0044", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-12x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0045", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-12x18"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0047", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-6x8a"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0060", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-volito"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0061", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-penstation2"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0062", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-volito2-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0063", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-volito2-2x3"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0064", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-penpartner2"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0065", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0069", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo1"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0081", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire_bt-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0090",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-tpc90"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0093",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-tpc93-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="009a",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-tpc9a-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b0", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-4x5"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b1", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-6x8"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b2", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-9x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b3", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-12x12"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-12x19"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b5", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-6x11"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b7", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-4x6"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b8", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos4-4x6"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00b9", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos4-6x9"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00ba", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos4-8x13"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00bb", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos4-12x19"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c0", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtf521"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtf720"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c5", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq20wsx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c6", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq12wx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c7", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}!="touch", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtu1931"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-bamboo-pen"

# Convenience links for the common case of a single tablet.  We could do just this:
#ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
# but for legacy reasons, we keep the input/wacom link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}!="touch", SYMLINK+="input/wacom"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}=="touch", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-touch"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the wacom one
# is already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="wacom_end"
```

EDIT: Once changed you'll need to restart the 'hal' system as root:
# /etc/init.d/hal restart  _(will do it)_

Lastly, and if you don't want just a fancy mouse pad, you may want to change your *xorg.conf* (backup first and set the 'ServerLayout' section 'Option "DontZap" "False"' (see below) so you can use Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc to kill X if it hangs!  "startx" works to restart after you've edited your xorg.conf file.
My /etc/X11/xorg.conf is this (ignore the TouchKit lines):


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
#
Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Videocard0"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier  "Monitor0"
	Modeline    "1024x600"  50.40  1024 1048 1184 1344 600 603 604 625 -hsync -vsync
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
	Device		"Videocard0"
	Monitor		"Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth 	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth      24
		Modes      "1024x768" "1024x600" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

### TouchKit start
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier      "EETI"
	Driver          "egalax"
	Option          "Device" "usbauto"
	Option          "Parameters" "/var/lib/eeti.param"
	Option          "ScreenNo" "0"
	Option          "SkipClick" "1"
EndSection
### TouchKit end

### Wacom start
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"	"stylus"
	Option		"USB"	"on"
	Option		"Threshold" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"cursor"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"	"cursor"
	Option		"USB"	"on"
	Option		"Threshold" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"	"eraser"
	Option		"USB"	"on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"pad"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"	"pad"
	Option		"USB"	"on"
EndSection
### Wacom end

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier      "Default Layout"
	Screen          0 "Screen0" 0 0
	Option		"DontZap" "false"
### TouchKit start
	InputDevice     "EETI" "SendCoreEvents"
### TouchKit end
### Wacom start
	InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "pad"
### Wacom end
EndSection
```

Again, I'll repeat - without the xorg.conf changes Xournal works better (clicks, pen-down etc) but there will never be things like pressure or tilt etc - some of the good power that tablet+X can give you.  
These are the things we are sorting out yet.  Although I think TheguywholikesLINUX is still not even getting good response from the tablet - not sure.

I think that's about it.
Of course, you can wait until we have all hammered out and shiny   :Wink: 

Anyway, gotta run, but had to check on things...

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

Ah hah!  Mystery of duplicate devices in your 'xinput --list's in post #94 solved.  If you had the above xorg.conf then.  I thought you were using the xorg.conf in post #64!

If you did have the xorg.conf with the Wacom sections active then:


```
"stylus"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
```

is probably from the xorg.conf and:


```
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5"	id=13	[XExtensionKeyboard]
```

is from the .fdi.  I thought something was messed up with the .fdi.

So when you have use of the stylus that's probably it being configured through xorg.conf and when you lose stylus activity it's reverting to the .fdi, when the Wacom driver drops it, which isn't working.  Or actually it may be vice versa because the stylus works after a hotplug event.  Hmmm.

Anyway you should use one or the other, not both.

Looking at the Wacom site your model does not have a pad or mouse.  So you can remove the pad and cursor sections from xorg.conf and also the pad and cursor lines in "ServerLayout"  TheguywholikesLINUX I notice that the CTH-460 does have a pad though.

In Jaunty the wacom.rules should be in "/lib/udev/rules.d/".  Although I'm not sure what it is in Ubuntu Remix and besides you can add custom rules to “/etc/udev/rules.d/”.

----------


## Favux

For anyone that's interested in trying it I made a stab at a generic Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch CTH-460 xorg.conf.

For it to work you'll need to install the symlink I mentioned in posts #42 & 44.

You would also want to add to the stylus section:


```
Option "DebugLevel" "12" #give us lots of info for Xorg.0.log
```

like Ayuthia asked for.   Modify the video sections with yours.

----------


## kgingeri

> So when you have use of the stylus that's probably it being configured through xorg.conf and when you lose stylus activity it's reverting to the .fdi, when the Wacom driver drops it, which isn't working. Or actually it may be vice versa because the stylus works after a hotplug event. Hmmm.
> 
> Anyway you should use one or the other, not both.


If it doesn't take a books worth, can you fill me in better as to how the fdi vs xorg.conf stuff works?   :Wink: 




> Looking at the Wacom site your model does not have a pad or mouse. So you can remove the pad and cursor sections from xorg.conf and also the pad and cursor lines in "ServerLayout" TheguywholikesLINUX I notice that the CTH-460 does have a pad though


Correct, mine is a very simple tablet - not even an eraser it seems (a disappointment) - it could be assigned to a button tho.  There is a two-way button on the stylus.

I have eliminated the pad and cursor sections and all is still as good. Thx




> In Jaunty the wacom.rules should be in "/lib/udev/rules.d/". Although I'm not sure what it is in Ubuntu Remix and besides you can add custom rules to /etc/udev/rules.d/.


Thanks for this!  I should have done a 'locate' cmd - duh!  I gotta remember that howto's are always distro sensitive.  I created one cuz I didn't find it.  I corrected my post in #102.  So those instructions are probably wrong as I have both fdi and xorg stuff?  Hense the question above   :Wink: 
EDIT: oh boy, there is even a README in the /etc/udev directory - I will also lookup the man page on udev  :Embarassed: 

Hey here is something very weird (to me anyway).  When I unplug my tablet and reboot, my display is out of sync in X - unreadable!  It's as if the Modeline is wrong!?  Maybe this is due to the fdi stuff?  I will remove both and try that too.

Off to try your other suggestions and the xorg.conf you posted...

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

I don't know enough to fill a book.  :Smile:   Basically HAL (hardware abstraction layer) is a daemon that's suppose to present seamless hardware information to applications.  So they don't have to worry about device type or bus, etc.  But David Zeuthan over a year ago announced development was stopping on HAL and it was going to become DeviceKit (in Karmic).  And then he announced it was going to be subsumed into udev-extras.  Fun huh?

Basically from my lowly perspective HAL/.fdi is about usb hotplugging.  HAL copies the udev .rules to itself and then is configured by the .fdi's (well the devices are).  There's a chain of them like .rules.  Whatever executes last is suppose to control.  Xorg.conf executes last so whatever it says should go, theoretically.  Practically we haven't found that always true.  So I guess you could supplement or modify things in the .fdi's with xorg.conf.  It's suppose to work that way and does sometimes.

This post, one of the first I found, by a long time Unix/Linux IT guy trying to hook up his iPod is funny and colored my thinking of HAL:  http://www.mythic-beasts.com/~mark/random/hal/
HAL 0.5.1 spec.:  http://www.marcuscom.com/hal-spec/hal-spec.html
wiki:  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL
xinput and .fdi wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input

No eraser?  That's pretty cheap of Wacom.  Although on some of their styli I think a button is suppose to be the eraser.  So look for that.

I don't know what's going on with the display.  Why would unplugging the tablet do that?

----------


## kgingeri

Thanks for the resources!!  I do see what looks like xorg.conf config directives in the fdi file so that explains it then.




> I don't know what's going on with the display. Why would unplugging the tablet do that?


Yeah - weird!!!  I'll have to test if for sure, but on booting my machine today and not having the tablet plugged in I got bad display. I just had a hunch and plugged in the tablet on reboot and all seems ok.  Anyway, more testing needed.

The pen does have a single button that acts as a rocker - upper and lower.  Lower usually acts like a secondary or right click.  I have seen no action at all from the upper, so maybe that's  my eraser?

I'm going to try your xorg.conf but with the fdi line in /lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules file. Two questions tho...
Should I be removing/disabling the /usr/share/...wacom.fdi file still? Maybe I'll try various stuff.Also the community link works now.  I had visited that at one point - do you think I need that also still?

I had to read and catch up on all the posts _(sorry Ayuthia, I think I missed some of your requests - I'll try to pay better attention  )_.  
I think I'm caught up now so on to more testing and playing...

----------


## Favux

Well, they are more like Xinput directives.




> Should I be removing/disabling the /usr/share/...wacom.fdi file still?


I'd try it disabled first.  In Intrepid with one of the earlier buggy linuxwacoms the driver would drop the devices occasionally.  Since the .fdi was active it would pick up the stylus and I wouldn't realize there was a problem until I tried the eraser or touch (since the .fdi didn't support them).




> Also the community link works now.


Only if you want to test pressure in Gimp.

----------


## kgingeri

Yup, reboot with tablet unplugged means messed screen!?  I'll have to figure that out and it wont be easy, as my consoles are also messed.  I'll have to use historic logs.  I started having that trouble when I started changing xorg.config.  If I specify "Configured Monitor", in xorg.conf, does that mean its using fdi defs?  I have specific Modeline stuff in it now (see my last post of it in #102)

As for Gimp & pressure - do I need the community-wacom mod only for evdev or will it be necessary for X as well.  Am I making sense here - not sure I understand?

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

Did all the extra video stuff in your xorg.conf come from configuring through a Nvidia configuration app.?  Maybe that's what's messing up?

Not sure.  The Xserver starts after HAL so that could be, or what's defined in the xorg.conf.  The "Configured Monitor" I guess refers to Xorg configuration of the video device, however that's done.

The Wacom wiki just shows you how to configure extended input devices for Gimp.  Something that may not be obvious if you haven't used Gimp before with a tablet.

----------


## kgingeri

No, no Nvidia utils Favux, I configured it myself using output from the xorg log for the omnitor settings.  I'm running an "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller" - according to the xorg file.

Understood about Gimp.  Thx.
Still not button one - mouse click on touching the tablet.  Still stuff to try tho.  Trying one thing at a time - slow but much more sure of knowing what's going on.

I do have debug stuff in my Stylus section as Ayuthia suggested.  I get no report of button number or status change no matter what button I click - the the right button does bring up a context menu still.

----------


## Favux

Maybe try?:


```
	Option TPCButton "on"
```

In the stylus section.  It should be default.  From:  http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/in...howto/inputdev

----------


## kgingeri

I will but... I do have *SUCCESS*  :Dancing:  =D>

My last thing was to comment the entire  10-wacom.fdi xml file re wacom stuff and now I have what I did with evdev!!  

I don't have pressure yet tho - at least not in xournal (with settings for pressure).
My pen button is defined as 3, not 2 as it should be?!  There's an xorg.conf option for that I think - Option "Button3" "2" - or something like that?

WOW, getting there but what a long haul!!!

Currently I only have only Stylus defined in xorg.conf as:


```
 57 ### Wacom start
 58 Section "InputDevice"
 59         Identifier      "stylus"
 60         Driver          "wacom"
 61         Option          "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
 62         Option          "Type"  "stylus"
 63         Option          "USB"   "on"
 64         Option          "Threshold" "0"
 65         Option          "DebugLevel" "12" 
 66 EndSection
```

I'll try your suggestion to see if it changes things.

So if i understand now,  these settings could go in the fdi file?  Is there any advantage to that vs xorg.conf?

I'll have a look again at the community wacom page, but what do you think I should try for pressure for xournal - it's what I use mostly.  Gimp's more hi-powered - I like the simplicity of xournal.

EDIT: (man, I always re-edit my posts!)
I also forgot to mention that I commented out "SendCoreEvents"...


```
 68 Section "ServerLayout"
 69         Identifier      "Default Layout"
 70         Screen          0 "Screen" 0 0
 71         Option          "DontZap" "false"
 72 ### TouchKit start
 73         InputDevice     "EETI" "SendCoreEvents"
 74 ### TouchKit end
 75 ### Wacom start
 76         # InputDevice     "stylus" # "SendCoreEvents"
 77 #       InputDevice     "pad"
 78 ### Wacom end
 79 EndSection
```

hmmm - I just realized I commented out the whole thing!  Ok, I'll try again and repost my findings   :Smile:

----------


## kgingeri

BTW - this is a bit off-topic, but I got tired of typing and cd'ing to long path names, so I put this at the end of my .bashrc file...



```
fcd() {
  if F_PTH=`locate -e -i -l 1 -r $1` ; then
    cd `echo $F_PTH | awk '{print substr($0,1,match($0,"'$1'")-2)}'`
  else
    echo 'Nothing found for [$1]!'
  fi  
}

fvi() {
  if F_PTH=`locate -e -i -l 1 -r $1` ; then
    vi $F_PTH
  else
    echo 'Nothing found for [$1]!'
  fi  
}
```

They are bash shell functions (side effects included  :Wink: ) that let you do:


```
/user/home/$ fvi xorg.conf
..or...
/usr/home/$ fcd xorg.conf
/etc/X11$
```

 :Very Happy:

----------


## kgingeri

Aaarg, not so successful after all - Favux probably already knows what happened...
My commenting out the Stylus line and the fdi file means I was running back on evdev again.

*RATS!*  :Sad:   :Brick wall: 

Favux, your line in xorg.conf didn't help either. You did mean for it to be in quotes, right!?  So what I have now is...


```
### Wacom start
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"	"stylus"
	Option		"USB"	"on"
	Option		"Threshold" "0"
	Option		"DebugLevel" "12" 
	Option 		"TPCButton" "on"
EndSection
### Wacom end

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier      "Default Layout"
	Screen          0 "Screen" 0 0
	Option		"DontZap" "false"
### TouchKit start
	InputDevice     "EETI" "SendCoreEvents"
### TouchKit end
### Wacom start
	InputDevice     "stylus" # "SendCoreEvents"
### Wacom end
EndSection
```

...and no click again.

Back to the drawing board... hmmm... pun intended, I guess   :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

Sorry about leaving out the quotes.  Let's add at least one button in there:


```
	Option "Button2" "2"  # make first button a middle button
```

or remap it:


```
	Option "Button2" "3"  # make second button a R button
```

Just to see if we get a reaction.

Maybe take a look at the Xorg.0.log and seeing what the driver is doing?  Or try "xidump stylus" in a terminal.  See:  http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/in...p/howto/xidump

----------


## johnny2k

Wow. I really should have checked for a thread like this before going out and getting a Bamboo Craft about 3 hours ago. It has a vendor :Razz: roduct of 056a:00d2 so this should help me and as soon as I catch up to how far it has come I will help if I can. Iḿ was considering taking it back and getting a less expensive one that has better support but it seems like this should be working pretty well in not too long.

----------


## kgingeri

Ok, now I do have some real *SUCCESS*  :Very Happy:   I have selection, click etc with the pen on the tablet and X definitions in place.

I was ahead of you Favux, but I think that was it.  I also got my pen button (lower) to respond properly as button 2.  I also set "Threshold" to "1", in case "0" disables it?  Wacom man page talks about it being MaxPressure*3/50, so not sure why I was 0.

Also I was getting xinput reporting 32 buttons!  I'm now down to 5 and I don't have that many, but that may be coming from the driver for tablets that have buttons on them.  _(I'd like to get that cleaned up before issuing a patch for Ping at linuxwacom)_

xinput now reports:


```
"stylus"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14732
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 8632
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
```

Favux, X locks when I try "xidump stylus"!?  Any ideas?

My pertinent xorg.conf info is now...


```
### Wacom start
#  see http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/inputdev for details
#  or 'man wacom'
#
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"      "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"        "stylus"
	Option		"USB"         "on"
	Option 		"Mode"        "Absolute"# ...in relation to screen (default is abs)
	Option 		"KeepShape"   "on"	# ...conform to screen size
	Option		"Button1"     "1"
	Option		"Button2"     "3"	# ...seems my buttons are mixed?
	Option		"Button3"     "2"
	Option		"Threshold"   "1"	# ...presure required for event button1
	Option		"Num_buttons" "2"	# ...seems to be 32 by default!
	Option		"ButtonsOnly" "off"	# ...TEMPORARY: "on" for trouble shooting
	Option		"DebugLevel"  "7" 
	# Option 	"commonDBG"   "3"	# ...driver debug
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device" "/dev/input/wacom" # .../dev/input/event<n> instead maybe?
	Option		"Type"   "eraser"
	Option		"USB"	 "on"
EndSection
### Wacom end

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier      "Default Layout"
	Screen          0 "Screen" 0 0
	Option		"DontZap" "false"
### Wacom start
	InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
### Wacom end
EndSection
```

I'm wondering if the upper button press is eraser?  playing with that too.

----------


## Favux

Hi johnny2k,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

Up to you but if you want to jump in, great!  The more the merrier.  At worst the LWP will probably support it in a few months.


Hi kgingeri,

Wow!  Getting there.  If one button is the eraser maybe that's the confusion?  In Gimp you can configure an eraser rather that using a button like Xournal.  Does your documentation have anything to say about the stylus and it's functions?

Usually a reboot gets xidump working for me.

And yes, supposedly we can take the working xorg.conf and turn it into a .fdi.

----------


## kgingeri

Ok, more discoveries...

If I hold the pen above the surface but within the field for detection, and click the pen, it acts like a middle button _(I guess it's actually 2 - so I can leave well enough alone in xorg.conf)_ previously it was acting like 3 (right-click).  So I DO HAVE BUTTONS 1 and 3 working.  Looks like I don't have a button 2.  Modifier keys don't seem to help either - like shift, control or Alt.  It is only a $69 CDN tablet  :Wink: 

If I uncheck Xinput in xournal, I can select line widths, but I only get the thinest line with it selected and pressure selected make no difference.

Gimp gives no pressure response as is - need to do the mod suggested by Favux.

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

At this point I think you have it working well enough to use 'wacomcpl' the LWP's calibration and settings gui.  Type 'wacomcpl' in a terminal and it pops up.  To set it up see "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet" here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949  Let's see if the pressure curve it generates helps with pressure.  And if you can map buttons.  And right now you may be in 'hover' mode.

----------


## kgingeri

> Wow. I really should have checked for a thread like this before going out and getting a Bamboo Craft about 3 hours ago. It has a vendorroduct of 056a:00d2 so this should help me and as soon as I catch up to how far it has come I will help if I can. Iḿ was considering taking it back and getting a less expensive one that has better support but it seems like this should be working pretty well in not too long.


@jJohnn2k: Yeah, welcome!  *Start at post #102* and *don't bother with the fdi* stuff.  In fact your better off ignoring the 40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules and moving the 10-wacom.fdi to your home directory if it exists and has content.  Use the 'locate' command to find these. Where you see me us d4 or D4 use d2 (case isn't important).

When we're satified the driver is work as it should we'll get a patch off to linuxwacom for it but you'll still need to tweek X as shown here.

Of course, stay tuned   :Wink: 

@Favux, with debug at level 7 I did:


```
# tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log -f|grep 'button=[0-9]'
```

which produced:


```
sendAButton TPCButton(off) button=0 state=1 code=00000001, for stylus coreEvent=no 
sendAButton TPCButton(off) button=0 state=0 code=00000001, for stylus coreEvent=no 
sendAButton TPCButton(off) button=0 state=1 code=00000001, for stylus coreEvent=no 
sendAButton TPCButton(off) button=0 state=0 code=00000001, for stylus coreEvent=no 
sendAButton TPCButton(off) button=2 state=4 code=00000002, for stylus coreEvent=no 
sendAButton TPCButton(off) button=2 state=0 code=00000002, for stylus coreEvent=no 
sendAButton TPCButton(off) button=0 state=1 code=00000001, for stylus coreEvent=no 
sendAButton TPCButton(off) button=2 state=4 code=00000002, for stylus coreEvent=no 
sendAButton TPCButton(off) button=2 state=0 code=00000002, for stylus coreEvent=no 
sendAButton TPCButton(off) button=0 state=0 code=00000001, for stylus coreEvent=no
```

..for taping and clicking on and off the pad.  Looks like X "Button1" - button=0

----------


## kgingeri

> At this point I think you have it working well enough to use 'wacomcpl' the LWP's calibration and settings gui.  Type 'wacomcpl' in a terminal and it pops up.  To set it up see "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet" here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949  Let's see if the pressure curve it generates helps with pressure.  And if you can map buttons.  And right now you may be in 'hover' mode.


Nope - still get...


```
can't read "isLCD(212)": no such element in array
can't read "isLCD(212)": no such element in array
    while executing
"if { ![ string compare $type "pad" ] } {
	    if { $hasPad($model) } {
		createPanel 0 1 0 0
	    }
	} elseif { ![ string compare $type "touch" ] } {
..."
    (procedure "updateDevice" line 24)
    invoked from within
"updateDevice"
    (command bound to event)
```

...from wacomcpl   :Sad:   What's with the "pad" stuff?!  Don't have it defined anywhere - or is that the problem maybe?

Gonna reboot and try again.

EDIT: BTW "xinput -l" gives...


```
Virtual core pointer           disabled
Virtual core keyboard          keyboard
stylus                         extension
eraser                         extension
AT Translated Set 2 keyboard   extension
Video Bus                      extension
Macintosh mouse button emulation extension
Microsoft Compact Optical Mouse 500 extension
SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad     extension
EVTouch TouchScreen            extension
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5           extension
Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5           extension
```

----------


## Favux

OK, don't know what that means.

I may be totally confabulating the following.  It seems I have a dim memory of Xorg changing how Xinput did mapping of buttons.  Changing 1 to 0 rings a dim bell?  And Tom Jaeger submitting a patch (to LWP?) called something like "don't mess with my buttons".  Maybe around February?  If any of that is even close to right maybe it suggests we still aren't quite picking up the linuxwacom driver right?

Any luck with wacomcpl/.xinitrc?

Edit:  OK, wacomcpl not working does go along with the driver still isn't locking in quite right.  Pad stuff makes no sense.

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

Alright, found it in January (or something similar).  See:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel  The patch applies to 'wcmCommon.c' in "linuxwacom-0,8.x/src/xdrv/".  And in there, there seems to be a table of stylus serial number ID's at about line 1364.  Not sure if any of this applies.  Also whether it is relevant that pad id is mentioned too.

Maybe we should see if the stylus is returning a serial number:


```
xsetwacom get stylus ToolSerial
```

----------


## kgingeri

Man something weird.  X wasn't locking up, there was a very small popup window and if I clicked again on the xterm I had data - ONLY FOR A BIT - then it stop (I even saw some button3 up/down events but couldn't reproduct them).  Now I get nothing - not in X - the LED on the tablet doesn't go bright on  a button press like usual, nothing.  Not even afte a reboot plug/unplug!!  

Gonna check my tablet on my Mac - very weird!

I didn't notice if I was getting pressure or not  :Sad: 

I'll check my tablet, reboot again with it unplugged too. I tried to re-enable the 40-xserver... line but nothing either.  I was in Gimp messin with Linux Xinput settings so I put those all back.  I got caught changing too much at once and I don't usually do that!

I do want to know if it's driver stuff before I bother to get a patch to Ping tho.

I won't be at it for much longer and I'll have to leave it again, but I'll get back once more at least...

----------


## kgingeri

Ok - all is well again.  A reboot with it disconnected did it.  whew!

Still get wonky graphics tho.  That, and my Mac reports the *upper press on the stylus as button 3* no problem!!  These two things make me think I should mess with driver stuff again.  I may have to do that and see what I get.

xsetwacom get stylus ToolSerial just returns "0"...


```
root@kganb:~# xsetwacom get stylus ToolSerial
0
```

BTW all docs are for Windows/Mac and are electronic.  Might try xidump just to check for pressure too.

Anyway, probably enough for now.

Summary is:
No fdi defs at all and only stylus in xorg.conf which is now (ignore TouchKit stuff):


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
#
Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Videocard"
#	Driver      "intel"
#	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
#	BoardName   "Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier  "Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen"
EndSection

### TouchKit start
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier      "EETI"
	Driver          "egalax"
	Option          "Device" "usbauto"
	Option          "Parameters" "/var/lib/eeti.param"
	Option          "ScreenNo" "0"
	Option          "SkipClick" "1"
EndSection
### TouchKit end

### Wacom start
#  see http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/inputdev for details
#  or 'man wacom'
#
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"      "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"        "stylus"
	Option		"USB"         "on"
	Option 		"Mode"        "Absolute" # ...in relation to screen (default is abs)
	Option 		"KeepShape"   "on"	 # ...conform to screen size
	Option		"Button1"     "1"
	Option		"Button2"     "3"	 # ...seems my buttons are mixed?
	Option		"Button3"     "2"
	Option		"Threshold"   "1"	 # ...presure required for event button1
	Option		"Num_buttons" "2"	 # ...seems to be 32 by default!
	Option		"ButtonsOnly" "off"	 # ...TEMPORARY: "on" for trouble shooting
	Option		"DebugLevel"  "7" 
	# Option 	"commonDBG"   "3"	 # ...driver debug
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device" "/dev/input/wacom" # .../dev/input/event<n> instead maybe?
	Option		"Type"   "eraser"
	Option		"USB"	 "on"
EndSection
### Wacom end

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier      "Default Layout"
	Screen          0 "Screen" 0 0
	Option		"DontZap" "false"
### TouchKit start
	InputDevice     "EETI" "SendCoreEvents"
### TouchKit end
### Wacom start
	InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
### Wacom end
EndSection
```

'night   :Smile: 

EDIT: Ok, had to try xidump.  Nope no pressure, tilt or anything other then X/Y and buttons 1 and 2.

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

Glad it's working again.  And you've ruled out hardware problems.  Always good.  Lot's of ground covered.

My idea, such as it is, was to approach it like you would trying to set up two or more styli on your tablet.  First you enter in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom set Stylus0 CommonDBG 6
```

After using the stylus on the tablet check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" and see what it says the serial number is.  Then add it to the stylus and eraser sections in xorg.conf:


```
Option        "Serial"        "<serial #>"
```

See if that forces the driver to recognize it.  And you'd have to enable it in Gimp too.  As a side note I think the serial number in Xorg.0.log doesn't agree with the one in wacomcpl for some reason.

Maybe try commenting out the eraser section and line in "ServerLayout" while checking out the buttons?

Good night.   :Smile:

----------


## johnny2k

Favux: Thanks! I really enjoy this site. 

It's cool that this thread was opened less than a week ago and so much progress has been made. 

I thought I'd be able to get farther than I have but I'm a little stuck. Maybe I'm more of a noob than I thought because I can't even get the driver to compile. Check this out. I normally use the 2.6.28-3-rt kernel and I've also tried two different generic kernels but always get an error. First some info from 

```
./configure --enable-wacom
```



```
----------------------------------------
  BUILD ENVIRONMENT:
       architecture - i486-linux-gnu
       linux kernel - yes 2.6.28
  module versioning - no 
      kernel source - yes /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/build
     XFree86 source - no 
           Xorg SDK - yes /usr/include/xorg
          XSERVER64 - no
           dlloader - yes
               XLib - yes /usr/lib
         xf86config - no
                TCL - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
                 TK - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
            ncurses - yes

  BUILD OPTIONS:
            wacom.o - yes
            wacdump - yes 
             xidump - yes 
        libwacomcfg - yes
         libwacomxi - yes
          xsetwacom - yes
              hid.o - no 
       wacom_drv.so - yes /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input 
        wacom_drv.o - no
  wacom*_drv quirks - Uninit-called IsXExtensionPointer key-events dixScreenOrigins
----------------------------------------
```

I've specified the build directory and tried each one I have but always get this error when making...



```
 Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel.
***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built
```


Has anyone else run into this error before?

----------


## Favux

Hi johnny2k,

Thank you for your kind words.  I think kgingeri and Ayuthia and the rest have done awesome work.

Did you install the linux-headers for the kernel?  See this HOW TO:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949

----------


## johnny2k

> Hi johnny2k,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.  I think kgingeri and Ayuthia and the rest have done awesome work.
> 
> Did you install the linux-headers for the kernel?  See this HOW TO:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949



Yeah, I wish it would have been as simple as dependencies. I'll check over the modifications to the code again just to be sure. Each time after getting the error I also did a make clean because that worked for someone the development mailing list. I'm not really to sure what I else I can try and it's frustrating to get caught in the first step of the process. Who knows when I'll get to fail at configuring X to handle it  :Capital Razz: ?  

Thanks for the link. I'll sit back and watch the rest and report back if I make any progress.

----------


## Favux

Hi johnny2k,

Did you try:


```
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
```

instead of?:


```
./configure --enable-wacom
```

----------


## johnny2k

> Hi johnny2k,
> 
> Did you try:
> 
> 
> ```
> ./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
> ```
> 
> ...


Yeah, tried that too. I don't understand the error at all because I've built a module from source before and didn't have to do any kernel config business. It seems like most people have an easy time with this part, right? You didn't seen anything weird in the config summary did you?



```
----------------------------------------
  BUILD ENVIRONMENT:
       architecture - i486-linux-gnu
       linux kernel - yes 2.6.28
  module versioning - no 
      kernel source - yes /lib/modules/2.6.28-3-rt/build
     XFree86 source - no 
           Xorg SDK - yes /usr/include/xorg
          XSERVER64 - no
           dlloader - yes
               XLib - yes /usr/lib
         xf86config - no
                TCL - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
                 TK - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
            ncurses - yes

  BUILD OPTIONS:
            wacom.o - yes
            wacdump - yes 
             xidump - yes 
        libwacomcfg - yes
         libwacomxi - yes
          xsetwacom - yes
              hid.o - no 
       wacom_drv.so - yes /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input 
        wacom_drv.o - no
  wacom*_drv quirks - Uninit-called IsXExtensionPointer key-events dixScreenOrigins
----------------------------------------
```

----------


## Favux

Hi johnny2k,

Nope, looks ok.  I'm confused.  Given that you:


```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-rt
```

It should configure.  Yes, it should be "easy".  May be someone else will recognize it.



```
Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built
```

----------


## Favux

So far I can only come up with two alternatives.  Neither seems very likely.

Either the kernel-header package isn't complete and lacks a .config, which stores the configuration of the kernel.  And this is why you can't compile the kernel module.

Or the  kernel is monolithic?  The build process, trying to make the kernel modules, fails when the kernel is monolithic.  But the rt kernel isn't monolithic.  You'd have to use something like:


```
./configure --without-kernel --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
```

But this doesn't build the kernel module you want to build.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

Wow, you guy's have had a long discussion, I am totally left behind!

----------


## ehfortin

Hi,

I've got one of those new Wacom Bamboo Fun & Touch (CTH-661) and followed the instruction on how to modify the source to create a working .ko. Up to this point, everything seems to be working as I'm getting the following when booting (or adding the Wacom tablet):

Oct 19 10:24:28 efortin-laptop kernel: [    8.959942] input: Wacom Intuos2 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input8
Oct 19 10:24:28 efortin-laptop kernel: [    8.977825] input: Wacom Intuos2 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.1/input/input9
Oct 19 10:24:28 efortin-laptop kernel: [    8.986771] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
Oct 19 10:24:28 efortin-laptop kernel: [    8.986775] wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

This create automatically a /dev/input/wacom and /dev/input/wacom-touch. I can also see the device with a more /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=00d3 Version=0106
N: Name="Wacom Intuos2 6x8"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input8
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse2 event8 
B: EV=1f
B: KEY=1cdf 0 1f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
B: REL=100
B: ABS=100 f000163
B: MSC=1

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=00d3 Version=0106
N: Name="Wacom Intuos2 6x8"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input8
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse2 event8 
B: EV=1f
B: KEY=1cdf 0 1f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
B: REL=100
B: ABS=100 f000163
B: MSC=1

However, I'm unable to do a xxd or wacdump on those devices. The first one is not providing any feedback at all and the second one is doing a segmentation fault.

BTW, I've tried both GRAPHIRE and WACOM_MO. I always get the same results.

I've tried to modify the xorg.conf as documented both on the linuxwacom project site and here without success so... I think I won't have it working until I at least get some noise from xxd or wacdump. For now, it seems the kernel is seeing the tablet but there is a missing link somewhere.

Is there something really obvious that I missed? Note that I've also tried creating a uvdev file. This change nothing.

If I unplug/replug the tablet, the device is getting a new event# each time but the /dev/input/wacom is not updated (it is only updated when rebooting). Also, once I unplug/replug without rebooting, I get a message saying this:

Oct 19 09:05:41 efortin-laptop logger: device input11 is bound to the driver
Oct 19 09:05:41 efortin-laptop logger: must rebind
Oct 19 09:05:41 efortin-laptop logger: device input12 is bound to the driver
Oct 19 09:05:41 efortin-laptop logger: must rebind


It is probably not a big issue for now but I have to remember not to unplug/replug the tablet if I want to do some test. I'm better with rebooting and then add the tablet (or have it connected when it's booting).

Any idea of what can be wrong?

Thank you for your time.


ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi johnny2k,
> 
> Nope, looks ok.  I'm confused.  Given that you:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-rt
> ```
> 
> ...


I am not for sure if this message is something of concern or not.  I just compiled it on mine and I receive the same message.  The kernel module is built along with all executables and shared objects.

If you are able to find the wacom.ko file in src/2.6.28 and the wacom_drv.so in src/xdrv, you might just go ahead and install it.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi,
> 
> I've got one of those new Wacom Bamboo Fun & Touch (CTH-661) and followed the instruction on how to modify the source to create a working .ko. Up to this point, everything seems to be working as I'm getting the following when booting (or adding the Wacom tablet):
> 
> Oct 19 10:24:28 efortin-laptop kernel: [    8.959942] input: Wacom Intuos2 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input8
> Oct 19 10:24:28 efortin-laptop kernel: [    8.977825] input: Wacom Intuos2 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.1/input/input9
> Oct 19 10:24:28 efortin-laptop kernel: [    8.986771] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
> Oct 19 10:24:28 efortin-laptop kernel: [    8.986775] wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
> 
> ...


When you start up and you see that the wacom module has loaded through dmesg or /var/log/messages, have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  It will tell you if the device is attached to xorg or not.

----------


## ehfortin

Hi again,

Well, in the Xorg log, I can see that the it is talking with the Wacom. The /dev/input/event7 (wacom) is getting the "Wacom Intuos2 6x8 Wacom X driver can't grab event device, errno=16" for the device. This error message is not there for any of the related stuff (erase, stylus, pad, etc). The /dev/input/event8 (wacom-touch) seems to be fine (Wacom Intuos2 6x8 Wacom X driver grabbed event device. and I don't see any error related to this but... it is not helping as X is not doing anything.

Actually, once the xorg.conf is configured, I'm loosing my USB mouse as well. Is there a way to have both (tablet and mouse) active at the same time? At least, while I'm debugging the tablet, that would help instead of having to go back to a terminal.

Is that information that is helping? I can do a cut&paste but I'll have to reboot as... I don't have access to my mouse right now  :Smile: 

Thank you.


ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi again,
> 
> Well, in the Xorg log, I can see that the it is talking with the Wacom. The /dev/input/event7 (wacom) is getting the "Wacom Intuos2 6x8 Wacom X driver can't grab event device, errno=16" for the device. This error message is not there for any of the related stuff (erase, stylus, pad, etc). The /dev/input/event8 (wacom-touch) seems to be fine (Wacom Intuos2 6x8 Wacom X driver grabbed event device. and I don't see any error related to this but... it is not helping as X is not doing anything.
> 
> Actually, once the xorg.conf is configured, I'm loosing my USB mouse as well. Is there a way to have both (tablet and mouse) active at the same time? At least, while I'm debugging the tablet, that would help instead of having to go back to a terminal.
> 
> Is that information that is helping? I can do a cut&paste but I'll have to reboot as... I don't have access to my mouse right now 
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Can you attach the Xorg.0.log to your next post:


```
cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log $HOME
tar -cvjf Xorg.0.log.tar.bz2 Xorg.0.log
```

This will create a file called Xorg.0.log.tar.bz2.  Please attach that file to your next post.  It is a compress tar file of your log.

Normally, the tablet and mouse should work just fine together.  It might be possible that there is an interrupt conflict or else one of the kernel modules crashed causing the usb devices to crash.

----------


## ehfortin

I'll have to start again. I've modified the source as I was surprised that the tablet was always showing as an Intuos2. I figured I did something wrong. Since then, my wacom.ko is loading fine in the kernel but each time I connect the tablet (or load the wacom.ko), I got a "input: Unspecified device as device ...". I get it two time. In the /proc/bus/input/devices, I now get the two devices related to wacom (vendor 056a and product 00d3) but with 'Name=""'

So, the driver seems to work but... I don't understand why the name is not showing. It affect the XServer as well as it is unable to find the device. It is complaining the xmax value is wrong so I guess I changed the size of the tablet.

What is the real way to figure the size to put in the code? My resolution is 2540x2540 and it is a 8x6 table (Fun & Touch). Do I have to use the "usable size" x 2540 or I have to use the "marketing size" (which would give me 20320x15240)?

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

I am guessing that I am probably in the same situation as ehfortin.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I am guessing that I am probably in the same situation as ehfortin.


You both are most likely are going to have the same issues because of the touch.

For now, I have created the two patches.  This is for the 2.6.28 kernel only (Jaunty) and should cover the CTH-460, CTH-661, and the CTL-460 models.  The wcm_working_patch is the current mostly stable version that should get the stylus and eraser to work.  The wcm2_patch is the current testing version.  Unfortunately, I am unable to test it because I don't have a device to test it with.

To use it, you will need to use the linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 version from the sourceforge site.  I chose this one only because it was the most recent stable version.

One of the prerequisites is that we need to make sure that libhal-dev is installed so that it will build hal-setup-wacom (needed for .fdi file configuration):


```
sudo apt-get install libhal-dev
```

Attached is the tarball that contains the patches.  To extract it:


```
tar -xvjf wcm_working_patch.tar.bz2
```

Once you have downloaded the linuxwacom source, you can extract it and then go into the directory



```
tar -xvjf linuxwacom-0.8.4-3.tar.bz2
cd linuxwacom-0.8.4-3
```

From there, copy the patches into the directory (there is an intentional period at the end of the line:



```
cp ../wcm_working_patch/*.patch .
```

Next patch the source:



```
patch -p1 < wacom_wac.c.patch
patch -p1 < wcmUSB.c.patch
patch -p1 < wacom_wac.h.patch
```

If you are using the wcm2_patch, you will need to also do the following:



```
patch -p1 < wacusb.c.patch
patch -p1 < wactablet.h.patch
patch -p1 < wacom_sys.c.patch
patch -p1 < wacomcpl-exec.patch
```

You can then compile as usual:



```
make clean
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
make
```

If there are no errors:



```
sudo make install
sudo cp src/2.6.28/wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
```

After that, you can restart and hopefully we will have some information in /var/log/messages.

To configure the device, people have started with using the 10-linuxwacom.fdi file from this post.

*wcm2_patch udpate:* This current version might fix the scrolling problem when the pen is close to the pad.  
It now also contains a maxTouchX and Y setting to see if we can activate the wacom-touch event.
Initialized the abs parameter for touch.
Corrected maxTouchX typo.
The Bamboo Pen is now set to 1023 for pressure.
The 0xD<n> series have been added for wacdump.  It currently is set with one channel because I am not for sure what the channels do.
wacomcpl should now be configured for these devices.
I have reverted line 174 in wacom_wac.c to be != instead of & to reset the eraser.
The 0x80 code has been added back into data to see if it helps the eraser.
Fixed the resolution for Wacom Pen and Touch device.
I have removed the pad data again just to verify that it will not crash and hopefully isolate the issue with the eraser.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'll have to start again. I've modified the source as I was surprised that the tablet was always showing as an Intuos2. I figured I did something wrong. Since then, my wacom.ko is loading fine in the kernel but each time I connect the tablet (or load the wacom.ko), I got a "input: Unspecified device as device ...". I get it two time. In the /proc/bus/input/devices, I now get the two devices related to wacom (vendor 056a and product 00d3) but with 'Name=""'
> 
> So, the driver seems to work but... I don't understand why the name is not showing. It affect the XServer as well as it is unable to find the device. It is complaining the xmax value is wrong so I guess I changed the size of the tablet.
> 
> What is the real way to figure the size to put in the code? My resolution is 2540x2540 and it is a 8x6 table (Fun & Touch). Do I have to use the "usable size" x 2540 or I have to use the "marketing size" (which would give me 20320x15240)?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ehfortin


I am thinking that you should be using the "marketing size" for wacom_wac.c.

----------


## ehfortin

Sorry, I'm not seeing the attached file for the patch. Is it supposed to be there?

On my side, I recompiled the source after adjusting the size of the tablet and realizing that if you add a new product code at the end of the list (0xD3 in my case), then you have to also create the device at the END of the list (under the Intuos2)... That's why it was always showing as an Intuos2. Now, the tablet is working fine in X.

I have to look at xorg.conf again to set the button and click and see how I can have my mouse working at the same time as the tablet. Right now, it is one or the other and, as you can imagine, a tablet without a "left click", it is worthless as you can't select anything.

Is there somebody who knows if the touch works on a tabletPC that support it? I'm just trying to get the idea of it the code already exist for something else or if it will be brand new for these new Bamboo tablet.

As soon as I have access to the patch, I'll double check if the changes are the same as what I did.

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> Wow. I really should have checked for a thread like this before going out and getting a Bamboo Craft about 3 hours ago. It has a vendorroduct of 056a:00d2 so this should help me and as soon as I catch up to how far it has come I will help if I can. Iḿ was considering taking it back and getting a less expensive one that has better support but it seems like this should be working pretty well in not too long.


Can you do me a favor and tell us the model number or the pad and the resolution size of it?  Based on some of the information in these posts, there is a "marketing size" on the box or manual somewhere.  If you have this information, I can add the information to the patch so that we can have these changes together for those who are trying to get their devices to work.

----------


## Favux

Hi ehfortin,

Yes touch works for the TX2000 and TX2500 (and I think one other whose name I can't remember) usb tablet pc's.  It also works for several serial tablet pc's.

Edit:  Right.  Single finger touch, not multi-touch.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Sorry, I'm not seeing the attached file for the patch. Is it supposed to be there?
> 
> On my side, I recompiled the source after adjusting the size of the tablet and realizing that if you add a new product code at the end of the list (0xD3 in my case), then you have to also create the device at the END of the list (under the Intuos2)... That's why it was always showing as an Intuos2. Now, the tablet is working fine in X.
> 
> I have to look at xorg.conf again to set the button and click and see how I can have my mouse working at the same time as the tablet. Right now, it is one or the other and, as you can imagine, a tablet without a "left click", it is worthless as you can't select anything.
> 
> Is there somebody who knows if the touch works on a tabletPC that support it? I'm just trying to get the idea of it the code already exist for something else or if it will be brand new for these new Bamboo tablet.
> 
> As soon as I have access to the patch, I'll double check if the changes are the same as what I did.
> ...


Oops.  It is there now.  Thanks for pointing it out.

If I recall correctly, yours is a multi-touch device.  Because of this, the touch portion will most likely be different because the data that comes over will have to report more than one finger.  The easy way to get the touch working is to figure out in wacom_wac.c how the touch data is coming over and then code for the first finger only.  Then additional code can be written for the other fingers.

----------


## kgingeri

Hey all, I found that  if evdev was in control of the tablet (no xorg.conf settings) then I needed the larger size "Marketing Size", as ehfortin puts it.  If the X server has control you want the smaller params.  My box actually says nothing about resolution.  I got specs out of downloaded docs.  I then had to do math.  Once I was close I used wacdump to verify.

@ehfortin: this may be a dumb question, but have you done the lsusb and found your proper tablet ID and put it in source code?  (mine is d4 - a hex value) - see previous posts.

(sneaking some time while at work   :Wink: )

----------


## kgingeri

> Wow, you guy's have had a long discussion, I am totally left behind!


Ha Ha - know how you feel  :Wink: 

I'll try not to do so much blow-by-blow and post results and action summaries maybe   :Smile:

----------


## johnny2k

> Can you do me a favor and tell us the model number or the pad and the resolution size of it?  Based on some of the information in these posts, there is a "marketing size" on the box or manual somewhere.  If you have this information, I can add the information to the patch so that we can have these changes together for those who are trying to get their devices to work.



Here was go! I would have gotten this earlier but I slept because I was up so late playing with this new toy.  :Smile:  These things rock!

Model Number: CTH-461/S
Resolution: 2540 lpi
Pen active area: 5.8 x 3.6 in (147 x 92 mm)
Touch active area: 4.9 x 3.4 in (125 x 85mm)
Device :Capital Razz: roduct: 056A:00D2

----------


## kgingeri

BTW - the following was from Alexia at linuxwacom...



> >Your box should have the DPI of your tablet and your tablets active
> area is 5.8 x 3.6 in in size. Wacom says its resolution is 2540dpi so
> X/Y are calcualtable, X is 5.8*2540=14732  and Y is 3.6*2540=9144.  It
> has. has 512 steps of pressure, so 511 is correct in the conf.

----------


## johnny2k

> So far I can only come up with two alternatives.  Neither seems very likely.
> 
> Either the kernel-header package isn't complete and lacks a .config, which stores the configuration of the kernel.  And this is why you can't compile the kernel module.
> 
> Or the  kernel is monolithic?  The build process, trying to make the kernel modules, fails when the kernel is monolithic.  But the rt kernel isn't monolithic.  You'd have to use something like:
> 
> 
> ```
> ./configure --without-kernel --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
> ...



Good thinking. I checked and it was there, reinstalled the headers and tried again. No luck though. I'll be back late tonight and see what's new with everyone else.

----------


## johnny2k

> I am not for sure if this message is something of concern or not.  I just compiled it on mine and I receive the same message.  The kernel module is built along with all executables and shared objects.
> 
> If you are able to find the wacom.ko file in src/2.6.28 and the wacom_drv.so in src/xdrv, you might just go ahead and install it.


Thanks for pointing that out. I've been checking in the src/2.6.28 ( and everywhere else ) directory but didn't check in src/xdrv. When I compile wacom_drv.so is created though.

----------


## kgingeri

> Thanks for pointing that out. I've been checking in the src/2.6.28 ( and everywhere else ) directory but didn't check in src/xdrv. When I compile wacom_drv.so is created though.


If I remember, I got the warning too but wacom.ko was created fine.  Not sure if I sti ll get it or not.  I won't be at it tonight - other commitments   :Sad:

----------


## Ayuthia

> Thanks for pointing that out. I've been checking in the src/2.6.28 ( and everywhere else ) directory but didn't check in src/xdrv. When I compile wacom_drv.so is created though.


I am not for sure if this will help us figure it out or not, but if it is still not able to make the wacom.ko file, can you post your config.log?

----------


## johnny2k

> I am not for sure if this will help us figure it out or not, but if it is still not able to make the wacom.ko file, can you post your config.log?


I would love to. 



```
johnny@Ears:/750/Firefox Downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.4-3$ ./configure --enable-wacom
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
/bin/bash: /750/Firefox: No such file or directory
configure: WARNING: `missing' script is too old or missing
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking for gawk... (cached) gawk
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for g++... g++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E
checking for g77... no
checking for xlf... no
checking for f77... no
checking for frt... no
checking for pgf77... no
checking for cf77... no
checking for fort77... no
checking for fl32... no
checking for af77... no
checking for xlf90... no
checking for f90... no
checking for pgf90... no
checking for pghpf... no
checking for epcf90... no
checking for gfortran... gfortran
checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes
checking whether gfortran accepts -g... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
configure: creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
checking for ld used by g++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if g++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if gfortran static flag -static works... yes
checking if gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the gfortran linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for HAL... no
checking for arch type... i486-linux-gnu
checking for kernel type... Linux
checking for linux-based kernel... yes
checking for kernel source/headers... /lib/modules/2.6.28-3-rt/build
checking kernel version... 2.6.28-3-rt
checking for kernel module support... yes
checking for Xlib... yes
checking for XSERVER... yes
checking for xserver libc-wrapper header-files... no
checking if scaling tablet to screen size is needed... no
checking if Uninit is called... yes
checking if Xorg is version 1.6 or later... yes
yes
checking if Xorg SDK defines dixScreenOrigins... yes
checking XInput extension version... >= 2.0
checking for lib xf86config... checking for XORG... yes
checking for X... libraries , headers 
checking for gethostbyname... yes
checking for connect... yes
checking for remove... yes
checking for shmat... yes
checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes
checking for tclsh... /usr/bin/tclsh
checking for tcl version... 8.4
checking for tcl header files... found, /usr/include/tcl8.4
checking for tk header files... found, /usr/include/tcl8.4
checking ncurses.h usability... yes
checking ncurses.h presence... yes
checking for ncurses.h... yes
checking if libwacomcfg should/can be built... yes
checking if libwacomxi should/can be built... yes
checking if wacdump should/can be built... yes
checking if xidump should/can be built... yes
checking if xsetwacom should be built... yes
checking for Wacom X driver module path... /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
checking for dynamic driver loading support... yes
checking if wacom_drv.{o,so} should be compiled... yes
checking if gcc accepts -fno-merge-constants... yes
checking if gcc accepts -fno-stack-protector... yes

configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating mkxincludes
config.status: creating src/Makefile
config.status: creating src/util/Makefile
config.status: creating src/xdrv/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.9/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.10/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.11/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.13/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.14/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.15/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.16/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.18/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.19/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.22/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.24/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.26/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.27/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.28/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.31/Makefile
config.status: creating src/wacomxi/Makefile
config.status: creating src/wacomxi/wacomcpl
config.status: creating src/include/xdrv-config.h
config.status: src/include/xdrv-config.h is unchanged
config.status: creating src/include/kernel-config.h
config.status: src/include/kernel-config.h is unchanged
config.status: creating src/include/util-config.h
config.status: src/include/util-config.h is unchanged
config.status: executing depfiles commands

----------------------------------------
  BUILD ENVIRONMENT:
       architecture - i486-linux-gnu
       linux kernel - yes 2.6.28
  module versioning - no 
      kernel source - yes /lib/modules/2.6.28-3-rt/build
     XFree86 source - no 
           Xorg SDK - yes /usr/include/xorg
          XSERVER64 - no
           dlloader - yes
               XLib - yes /usr/lib
         xf86config - no
                TCL - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
                 TK - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
            ncurses - yes

  BUILD OPTIONS:
            wacom.o - yes
            wacdump - yes 
             xidump - yes 
        libwacomcfg - yes
         libwacomxi - yes
          xsetwacom - yes
              hid.o - no 
       wacom_drv.so - yes /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input 
        wacom_drv.o - no
  wacom*_drv quirks - Uninit-called IsXExtensionPointer key-events dixScreenOrigins
----------------------------------------
```



HOLY CRAP!!!!! I FOUND THE PROBLEM! I think this is called Rubber Ducking.

As I was pasting in the log, section by section, I noticed an error I hadn't seen before. I bet you'll notice it right away.  :Smile:  HAHAHAHA> I am soooo sorry for wasting the time of anyone who was helping me with this.

Lesson learned: Remove all spaces from the path. The space between "Firefox" and "Downloads" was messing it up! 

The driver was created and I'll try to run it later. I'm late for a movie and I'm getting yelled at by the girl. 

Thanks again!

----------


## ehfortin

> Can you do me a favor and tell us the model number or the pad and the resolution size of it?  Based on some of the information in these posts, there is a "marketing size" on the box or manual somewhere.  If you have this information, I can add the information to the patch so that we can have these changes together for those who are trying to get their devices to work.


Hi,

I've downloaded the patch and we basically did the same change except for the fact that you added 3 new tablet while I added a single one (CTH-661). I've calculated the resolution of the tablet by taking 2540 DPI * 8.5 and the same with 5.4 which gave me 21648 by 13530. The exact line I've added is the following:

 { "Wacom Bamboo Fun 6x8",     9, 21648, 13530, 1023, 63, WACOM_MO },

The new tablet is a 1024 pressure levels so that's why I've replaced the 511 by 1023.

Everything seems to work great and the size of the tablet match the size of my display (well, it is proportional so when I hit a border, I'm at the limit of the tablet as well) so I assume it means I've put the correct max resolution for x and y.

Now, I have to figure a few things. I've added a few options in xorg.conf in order to be able to select menu and draw in gimp (for example). I've tried using mypaint which is supposed to be sensitive to pressure. Usually I'm unable to draw at all (for an unknown reason yet) but when I got it to draw sooner today, I noticed that there was no pressure at all. It is the same in Xournal.

I also have to figure why the stylus won't work at all to select object (or draw) when the tablet is added after the computer is booted but it works when I boot with the tablet already plugged in (then, I'm loosing my external mouse instead...)

There is so numerous possibilities... I'm on a Thinkpad T61 so I have:

Trackpoint (seems to work all the time, both for movement and selection)
Touchpad (seems to work all the time, both for movement and selection but movement are really fast (too fast)
External Microsoft wireless mouse (works fine if the tablet is not connected at boot time but won't work at all if tablet is connected at boot time)
Tablet (works fine if connected at boot time but will only move if added after the boot (no selection available with the pen point).

BTW, I never have any of the left button working (I was thinking it was the "pad" config in the xorg.conf file). 

Any idea? 

Thank you.


ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

Well, I read back a few message and found the one on udev. Just for the fun of it, I've removed everything from xorg.conf. Once I rebooted my laptop (with the tablet connected), it was not working at all. If I unplug the tablet and add it back, the cursor is working. The only thing missing is the selection (can't select by clicking with the pen point on the tablet).

I would prefer this kind of setup if possible as it would be plug & play (except for what seems a bug if booted with the tablet connected). So, if somebody has an idea of how to activate the selection with the tablet when used with udev (instead of modifying the xorg.conf), let me know.

Thanks.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> { "Wacom Bamboo Fun 6x8",     9, 21648, 13530, 1023, 63, WACOM_MO },
> 
> The new tablet is a 1024 pressure levels so that's why I've replaced the 511 by 1023.


Thanks for this information.  I will update the patches to reflect this information shortly.  EDIT: It is now updated.




> Now, I have to figure a few things. I've added a few options in xorg.conf in order to be able to select menu and draw in gimp (for example). I've tried using mypaint which is supposed to be sensitive to pressure. Usually I'm unable to draw at all (for an unknown reason yet) but when I got it to draw sooner today, I noticed that there was no pressure at all. It is the same in Xournal.
> 
> I also have to figure why the stylus won't work at all to select object (or draw) when the tablet is added after the computer is booted but it works when I boot with the tablet already plugged in (then, I'm loosing my external mouse instead...)


You will need to take a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log when you are able to draw and have no pressure, when you have the computer booted with the tablet plugged in, and when you plug in the tablet after the tablet is plugged in.  This will help us see which xorg module is in use at that time.  

When there is no pressure, it could mean that the pressure is being reported differently (so a modification to the source will be needed for your device if we are able to find the new pressure location).  It could also be that xorg is using a different module so it does not read the pressure information.

When you lose your external mouse, it sounds like there is an interrupt conflict.  Have you tried plugging in your mouse where the tablet is currently being plugged in and having the tablet be plugged in where the mouse is?

The patch that I posted does have an extra print statement in there to try to capture the information like the pressure.  If you are able to add that line and check /var/log/messages, we might be able to get some information from it.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

Just to make sure we're on the same page when compiling linuxwacom you need to make sure the default linuxwacom install is cleared off your system.  Mixing different versions of linuxwacom packages can cause conflicts leading to bizarre symptoms up to and including breaking X.  So you need to run, as part of at least your first compile, the following:


```
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom

sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

This should also remove the default 10-wacom.fdi in "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi".  So back it up first.  And in Karmic it's now called 10-linuxwacom.fdi.


Hi ehfortin,

The cursor shouldn't work without the xorg.conf Wacom sections unless you have a wacom.fdi.  You can check on the path above and see if it's there.  To see what HAL/dBus is calling your Wacom input devices using the wacom.fdi, if it's there, in a terminal enter:


```
xinput --list
```

I've forgotten, does your model have multi-touch?  We could add a touch section to the default wacom.fdi if you like.  It would be similar to the one I added to the modified wacom.fdi earlier.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

*Breaking news:*  A new development branch linuxwacom is out, 0.8.5.  It has some sort of support for multi-touch, or at least second finger, added.  I looked at it in wcmUSB.c.  Apparently this is for the:


```
{ 0x9F,   10,   10, &usbTabletPC   }, /* CapPlus  0x9F */
```

I don't know what that is.




> October 19, 2009 - Added Cap+ (9F) touch support (Camille Moncelier). Added TabletPC (E2 and E3) support. Merged Thomas Jaeger's xidump patch. Merged Peter Hutterer's remove kernel 2.4 support patch. Updated 10-linuxwacom.fdi for touch. Don't allow HAL add tools defined in xorg.conf again. Added calibration-only feature to wacomcpl (Oleg Gaier). Fixed a package configuration issue for Xorgs 6.7 - 7.2. Label 0.8.5.


In addition the 10-wacom.fdi has been modified to include touch for the usb section.  It's added as an append key to the info.callout, which is interesting.  The 64-bit pre-builts seem to be missing.

----------


## Favux

Don't use  linuxwacom 0.8.5 yet.

May be a problem with it.  Wacomcpl isn't behaving right.  Touch calibration is gone.  I suppose this could be the mentioned change.

Gimp doesn't behave right with eraser acting as stylus despite being defined.  Gimp can then freeze.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> You both are most likely are going to have the same issues because of the touch.
> 
> For now, I have created the two patches.  This is for the 2.6.28 kernel only (Jaunty) and should cover the CTH-460, CTH-661, and the CTL-460 models.  They don't really do too much more than what is currently there.  I just added a print statement to dump out the data fields in wacom_graphire_irq in hopes that it will provide some useful information.  Unfortunately, I am unable to test it because I don't have a device to test it with.  However, the command I put in there should not cause any harm because all it is doing is reading a variable and printing out its contents.
> 
> To use it, you will need to use the linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 version from the sourceforge site.  I chose this one only because it was the most recent stable version.
> 
> Attached is the tarball that contains the patches.  To extract it:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!!! It works, well kinda... I can hover the stylus over the pad and the mouse will move there, and I can use the "lower" stylus button to right click, but tapping the pad does not click. Also, when I lift the pen off the pad it jumps up and to the left slightly.

I am unsure on what to do next so please tell me what you want me to do. I wont be here for the next day and a half but when I am back I can give you the xorg log files and all that.

Thanks everyone  :Smile: 

P.S My mouse still works at the same time!

----------


## Ayuthia

> Yes!!! It works, well kinda... I can hover the stylus over the pad and the mouse will move there, and I can use the "lower" stylus button to right click, but tapping the pad does not click. Also, when I lift the pen off the pad it jumps up and to the left slightly.
> 
> I am unsure on what to do next so please tell me what you want me to do. I wont be here for the next day and a half but when I am back I can give you the xorg log files and all that.
> 
> Thanks everyone 
> 
> P.S My mouse still works at the same time!


That's great!  Can you check to see if there are any messages /var/log/messages?  If there are messages found, we might be able to find out what the codes are and get them added.  From what it sounds like, button0 is not defined or else not defined correctly.  It could also be that we don't have the pad defined correctly also.

----------


## ehfortin

Hi Ayuthia,

I'll create the Xorg.0.log file for both case (with the tablet already connected at boot and the one added after the fact). I noticed an interesting thing this morning while trying to interchange my mouse and tablet to see if it was helping the mouse to get back on. When I plug the mouse, I got a message (in Xorg.0.log) saying that there is "Too many input devices. Ignoring Microsoft ...". So I guess that's why it doesn't work. I just don't know why I get this for the external mouse. I guess it is coming after the internal trackpad and touchpad and probably a few others things that are considered "InputDevice" like the powerbutton and all the other that are particular to laptop. Is there a way to accept more InputDevice?

The most interesting thing I've noticed is that when I connect the tablet, for the first second or so, the pen point selection work without any problem and then, it start just acting as a mouse cursor without the selection ability. I've tried this multiple time and from multiple USB port and it is always the case (I can open a menu or draw a short line in gimp). Then, once it finish initializing (that's my guess), I'm loosing the ability to open a menu or draw a line in gimp. Again, that's when I unplug and replug the tablet. So, the basic stuf seems to work but there is something overloading that is blocking the selection.

We may see something about this in the logs so... I'll implement the patch and extract all the logs required.

Do I have to remove the xserver-xorg-input-wacom as suggested by Favux? I was thinking the wacom.ko and the wacom_drv were fully replacing the whole thing but I'm really not sure about this part and the one on the .fdi.

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

> Thanks for this information.  I will update the patches to reflect this information shortly.  EDIT: It is now updated.



I've applied the revised patch but the x,y dimension are not appropriate (or they are interchanged with another tablet). Here is what I've done to fix it:


In the file wcmUSB.c: 
replace         { 0xD3, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTL-660 */ by
        { 0xD3, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-661 */

In the file wacom_wac.c ( in src/2.6.28 ):
exchange the following two lines:
        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD3) },
        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD2) },

The last one has to be 0xD3 (Pen & Touch CTH-661). I assume CRAFT is 0xD2 but don't have the information handy.

With that done and recompiled and by purging the wacom-tools and the xserver-xorg-input-wacom, I now have a working tablet even without rebooting. I can plug and unplug the tablet and the selection is working as well as the movement. The only weird thing is that I only move about half the tablet size to cover the whole screen display and it was not the case before. It may have something to do either with xorg.conf or with the .fdi file (I'm still not sure what is covered by the .fdi).

I can see the log your patch is making so I'll clean the whole thing, reboot fresh and do a few scenario in order to provide the proper log for you to look at so that we figure how to get the left buttons working and why the pressure is not there (just tried it again with Xournal and... it is definitely not working).

Will let you know soon.

ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

Here is the new status.

As previously said, I've purged wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom. I've applied the patches made by Ayuthia and had to fix it as 0xD3 and 0xD2 were mixed.

Now, if I boot with everything connected (tablet and mouse), the mouse is working and the tablet is recognized by the kernel but not by X. Here is the extract of messages:



```
Oct 20 09:05:32 efortin-laptop kernel: [    9.744732] input: Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input8
Oct 20 09:05:32 efortin-laptop kernel: [    9.780340] input: Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.1/input/input9
Oct 20 09:05:32 efortin-laptop kernel: [    9.786469] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
Oct 20 09:05:32 efortin-laptop kernel: [    9.786474] wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet
```

There is nothing else showing in messages even if I move the stylus or use the buttons. My understanding of it is because X is not using the device because of theses errors:



```
=== REMOVED STUFF ===
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-3 $
=== REMOVED STUFF ===
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/input/wacom
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) stylus: reading USB link
(**) Option "Threshold" "1"
(**) stylus: threshold = 1
(**) Option "Button1" "1"
(**) Option "Button2" "2"
(**) Option "Button3" "3"
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
    No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/input/wacom : No such file or directory
(EE) Couldn't init device "stylus"
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) eraser: always reports core events
(**) eraser device is /dev/input/wacom
(**) eraser is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) eraser: reading USB link
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
    No such file or directory.
Error opening /dev/input/wacom : No such file or directory
(EE) Couldn't init device "eraser"
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
=== REMOVED STUFF ===
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found 10 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Configuring as touchpad
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found 10 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Configuring as touchpad
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: initialized for absolute axes.
=== REMOVED STUFF ===
```

If I unplug the tablet and replug it, things are becoming interesting. In the log below, I have the result of the unplug/replug and I've draw a short line in Xournal:



```
Oct 20 09:26:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1248.104173] usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 2
Oct 20 09:26:13 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1251.361106] usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
Oct 20 09:26:13 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1251.524362] usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Oct 20 09:26:13 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1251.527562] input: Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input13
Oct 20 09:26:13 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1251.544439] input: Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.1/input/input14
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.080118] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.080122] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.092116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.092119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.096116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.096119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.104147] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.104156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.112116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.112118] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.120154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.120157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.128116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.128118] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.132116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.132118] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.140116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.140119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.148146] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.148148] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.156147] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.156155] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.164148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.164156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.172117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.172119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.180146] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.180154] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.184116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.184119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.192116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.192118] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.204154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.204156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.208117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.208119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.216118] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.216120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.224117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.224120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.232146] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.232149] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.240116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.240119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.248116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.248119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.252116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.252119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.264116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.264118] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.268154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.268156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.276154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.276156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.284116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.284119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.292146] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.292149] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.304154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.304156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 0 2: 27
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.312148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.312156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 26
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.316116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.316119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 2d
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.324154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.324157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 2d
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.336117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.336120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 2f
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.340148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.340151] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 30
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.348155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.348157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 30
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.356155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.356158] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 36
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.364117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.364119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 35
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.372122] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.372126] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 35
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.376117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.376119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 35
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.384154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.384156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 34
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.392116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.392118] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 36
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.400148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.400156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 35
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.408116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.408120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 33
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.416153] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.416156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 38
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.424117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.424119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 43
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.432140] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.432143] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 47
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.436116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.436119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 4c
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.444117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.444120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 50
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.452148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.452156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 52
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.460116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.460119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 55
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.468116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.468119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 51
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.476154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.476157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 54
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.484140] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.484142] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 57
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.492154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.492157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 59
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.500117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.500119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 5a
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.504116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.504119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 60
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.512116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.512118] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 62
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.524146] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.524155] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 61
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.528118] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.528121] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 62
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.536117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.536119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 63
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.544146] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.544149] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 66
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.552117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.552119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 65
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.556141] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.556143] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 66
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.564148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.564156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 66
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.572116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.572119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 69
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.580141] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.580149] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 6b
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.588154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.588157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 6a
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.596116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.596118] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 6e
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.604117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.604120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 6f
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.612148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.612156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 71
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.620078] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.620081] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 70
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.624117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.624119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 73
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.632148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.632156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 73
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.640117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.640119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 75
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.648144] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.648146] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 73
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.656116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.656119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 75
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.664154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.664156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 75
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.672115] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.672118] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 76
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.680117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.680120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 79
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.688134] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.688136] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 77
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.692117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.692120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 78
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.700125] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.700128] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 7a
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.708117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.708120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 79
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.716155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.716157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 7e
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.724117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.724119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 80
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.732116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.732119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 80
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.736141] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.736149] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 7f
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.744148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.744156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 80
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.752154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.752157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 83
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.760138] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.760146] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 85
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.768148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.768156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 86
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.776155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.776157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 89
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.784116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.784119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 89
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.792117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.792119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 8c
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.796136] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.796144] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 8d
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.804117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.804119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 8f
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.812154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.812157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 91
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.820116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.820119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 91
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.828155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.828157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 91
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.836116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.836119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 92
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.844148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.844150] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 93
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.852119] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.852123] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 93
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.860147] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.860156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 95
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.868082] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.868085] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 97
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.872116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.872119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 9b
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.880154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.880156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 9d
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.888116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.888119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: a1
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.896154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.896157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: a3
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.904146] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.904149] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a7
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.912117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.912120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a2
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.916146] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.916148] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a1
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.924116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.924119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a2
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.932116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.932119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a2
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.940148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.940156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a3
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.948157] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.948160] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a2
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.956121] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.956125] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a9
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.964122] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.964125] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a8
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.972154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.972157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: aa
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.976120] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.976123] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a9
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.984144] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.984147] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: aa
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.996114] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1308.996117] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a9
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.000122] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.000125] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a6
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.008117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.008120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a5
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.016154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.016157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a7
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.024146] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.024148] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: aa
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.032116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.032119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a9
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.036116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.036118] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a9
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.048116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.048119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a8
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.052116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.052118] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a9
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.060138] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.060146] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a9
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.068148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.068156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a5
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.076154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.076157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a9
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.084116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.084119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a9
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.092154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.092157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: aa
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.096117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.096119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: ab
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.104118] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.104121] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: ab
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.112116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.112118] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: ac
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.120114] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.120117] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: ad
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.128114] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.128116] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: ac
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.136148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.136156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: ae
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.144118] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.144121] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b0
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.152157] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.152160] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b1
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.160117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.160119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b5
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.164120] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.164123] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: bd
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.172116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.172119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: ca
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.184155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.184158] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: da
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.188117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.188120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: e7
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.196117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.196125] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: f9
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.204155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.204157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: f
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.212148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.212157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: 20
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.216119] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.216121] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: 31
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.224116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.224119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: 41
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.232117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.232120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: 52
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.240146] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.240149] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: 61
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.248156] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.248159] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: 6f
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.256155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.256158] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: 7d
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.264141] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.264144] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: 85
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.272155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.272157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: 90
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.280116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.280119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: 9a
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.284155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.284157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a0
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.292120] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.292123] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: a7
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.304119] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.304123] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: ab
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.308119] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.308122] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: ad
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.316155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.316157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b1
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.324141] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.324144] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b2
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.332158] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.332161] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b2
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.336119] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.336123] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b4
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.344116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.344119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b3
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.352155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.352157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b5
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.360119] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.360122] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b5
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.368154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.368156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b4
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.376117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.376119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b4
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.384146] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.384149] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b4
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.392143] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.392145] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b4
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.396118] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.396120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b4
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.404144] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.404146] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b4
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.412117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.412119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b5
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.420148] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.420156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b5
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.428154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.428156] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b6
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.436154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.436157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b4
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.444147] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.444149] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b3
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.452116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.452119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b2
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.460155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.460157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b4
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.468146] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.468148] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b1
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.472118] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.472120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b1
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.480119] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.480122] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b1
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.488117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.488120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f1 2: b0
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.496154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.496157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: b0
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.504144] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.504154] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: ab
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.512117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.512120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: a1
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.516143] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.516146] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 90
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.524155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.524157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 85
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.532116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.532119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 7f
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.540116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.540119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: 82
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.548155] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.548157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: a2
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.556116] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.556119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: ad
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.564117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.564119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: bd
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.572154] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.572157] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: d4
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.576118] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.576120] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: e6
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.584152] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.584155] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: f0 2: f8
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.592117] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 09:27:11 efortin-laptop kernel: [ 1309.592119] [wacom] data:  0: 2 1: 80 2: 0
```

And this is what was added in Xorg.0.log as well:



```
(II) config/hal: removing device Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) config/hal: removing device Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found 10 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Configuring as touchpad
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found 10 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: Configuring as touchpad
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: initialized for absolute axes.
```

So, my understanding is that the tablet is not working at first because I don't have anything taking care of changing the /dev/input/wacom link (refered in my xorg.conf file) to the proper event but once I disconnect it and plug it back, there is something that is telling X to use /dev/input/eventZ

Just in case, here is the current xorg.conf:


```
Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "stylus"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY
  Option        "Type"          "stylus"
  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY
  Option    "Button1"    "1"
  Option    "Button2"    "2"
  Option    "Button3"    "3"
  Option    "Threshold"    "1"
  Option    "Num_buttons"    "2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "eraser"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY
  Option        "Type"          "eraser"
  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "cursor"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY
  Option        "Type"          "cursor"
  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY
EndSection

# This section is for Intuos3, CintiqV5, Graphire4, or Bamboo
Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "pad"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY
  Option        "Type"          "pad"
  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY
EndSection

# This section is for the TabletPC that supports touch
#Section "InputDevice"
#  Driver        "wacom"
#  Identifier    "touch"
#  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY
#  Option        "Type"          "touch"
#  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY
#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
  Identifier     "Default Layout"
  Screen 0     "Default Screen" 0 0
  InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
  InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
  InputDevice    "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"    # For non-LCD tablets only
##  InputDevice    "touch"     "SendCoreEvents"    # Only few TabletPCs support this type
  InputDevice    "pad"     # For Intuos3/CintiqV5/Graphire4/Bamboo tablets
EndSection
```

My guess would be that I have to remove the stuff in xorg.conf but I've not tried it since I purged the wacom packages (it was not working with nothing in xorg.conf before I made the various changes of this morning).

So, as stated in another previous message, the dimension of my tablet seems to be off by 50% (when auto-configured in the background following a reconnect of the tablet) and I still don't have the pressure. The pen selection is working as is the bottom button on the stylus (which work like a right click). The pad buttons are not working and the touch part is not active either.

I hope this help figuring what is going on. I won't change anything else until I got suggestion or new code to try.

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

Hi,




> Hi everyone,
> 
>  The cursor shouldn't work without the xorg.conf Wacom sections unless you have a wacom.fdi.  You can check on the path above and see if it's there.  To see what HAL/dBus is calling your Wacom input devices using the wacom.fdi, if it's there, in a terminal enter:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput --list
> ```
> 
> I've forgotten, does your model have multi-touch?  We could add a touch section to the default wacom.fdi if you like.  It would be similar to the one I added to the modified wacom.fdi earlier.


Here is the result of xinput --list



```
"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"ThinkPad Extra Buttons"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"    id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=7    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    id=8    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 12
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 1472
        Max_value is 5472
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 1408
        Max_value is 4448
        Resolution is 1
"Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v5.0"    id=11    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 13
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint"    id=12    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8"    id=9    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 14
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 21648
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 13530
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 71
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 0
        Resolution is 10000
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8"    id=10    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 14
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 21648
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 13530
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 71
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 0
        Resolution is 10000
```

I've forgot to take a copy of 10-linuxwacom.fdi before purging the package. In which one is it? If I reinstall the package and then, purge it again, will it scrap my current wacom setup?

It may be the missing part that would help. If I understand correctly, with the .fdi file, I would not need the section that is in xorg.conf right now (which is not working/used anyway at this time because of improper link for /dev/input/wacom). 

Yes, the CTH-661 is a multi-touch tablet so if we could activate at least the touch function, it would be great (I understand multi-touch doesn't seems to be available yet).  And yes, I'm on karmic as well so the changes would have to be in 10-linuxwacom.fdi if I understand well.

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> Do I have to remove the xserver-xorg-input-wacom as suggested by Favux? I was thinking the wacom.ko and the wacom_drv were fully replacing the whole thing but I'm really not sure about this part and the one on the .fdi.


There are a few other things that are supplied by xserver-xorg-input-wacom that can cause conflicts.  It is always best to remove the package so that you have a clean install.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the result of xinput --list
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


From what I am seeing, the wacom information is not working at all because your device is pointing to a TOUCHPAD instead of STYLUS and your device has a name of Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 instead of being redefined to stylus.  So if you do reinstall the xserver-xorg-input-wacom to use the .fdi file, it might work and cause your current configuration to change.

As for the data in /var/log/messages, it does seem that the current setup is telling the kernel module to treat the stylus data as a mouse without wheel.  It might just be an easy switch to change the case from 3 to 0 in wacom_graphire_irq just to see if the pressure will work.  Of course, that would not be the proper patch because that will mess up all the other devices.  The proper way would be to create another definition for this device.

We should try to get either the xorg.conf or the .fdi working on yours so that it points to the wacom instead of what it is currently at.  It should not change the results of the kernel data though.

I am going to go ahead and add a couple more print statements to the patch just to capture more information.  Once we have a little more data, we can make some changes to see if we can get the pressure and then work on the touch.

EDIT: The patch is now updated to contain some additional debugging statements to verify the X,Y coordinates and to confirm the location of the pressure data.

----------


## ehfortin

Are we having fun or what?

I've recompiled a modified version of the files and I've also put in place the .fdi as it is in the 0.8.5 code. With this, I have some new data:

Result of xinput --list


```
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8"    id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Stylus
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 21648
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 13530
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8"    id=10    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Stylus
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 21648
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 13530
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
```

That's what we wanted. Now, for the /var/log/messages, I've replug the tablet, try to draw a line and try to use the eraser. It didn't draw anything but the log is showing we went from a pen to a mouse (the eraser being the mouse).



```
Oct 20 12:22:52 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.016131] usb 5-1: USB disconnect, address 2
Oct 20 12:22:54 efortin-laptop kernel: [   50.521094] usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
Oct 20 12:22:54 efortin-laptop kernel: [   50.681704] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Oct 20 12:22:54 efortin-laptop kernel: [   50.683720] input: Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input13
Oct 20 12:22:54 efortin-laptop kernel: [   50.698735] input: Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.1/input/input14

==== Moving over the tablet ====

Oct 20 12:22:59 efortin-laptop kernel: [   55.721069] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:22:59 efortin-laptop kernel: [   55.721072] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
Oct 20 12:22:59 efortin-laptop kernel: [   55.721077] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 20 12:22:59 efortin-laptop kernel: [   55.721079] [wacom]: X=0 Y=0
Oct 20 12:22:59 efortin-laptop kernel: [   55.721081] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:22:59 efortin-laptop kernel: [   55.729067] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:22:59 efortin-laptop kernel: [   55.729069] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
Oct 20 12:22:59 efortin-laptop kernel: [   55.729073] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 20 12:22:59 efortin-laptop kernel: [   55.729075] [wacom]: X=0 Y=0
Oct 20 12:22:59 efortin-laptop kernel: [   55.729076] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0

==== Drawing on the tablet ====

Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.072897] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.072899] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:0 2:79
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.076893] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.076895] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:7a
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.076900] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.076902] [wacom]: X=890 Y=848
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.076904] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.084889] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.084891] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:7a
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.084895] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.084897] [wacom]: X=890 Y=851
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.084899] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.092888] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.092890] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:7e
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.092894] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.092897] [wacom]: X=894 Y=842
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.092898] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.100876] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.100878] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:7d
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.100882] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.100884] [wacom]: X=893 Y=843
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.100886] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.108868] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.108870] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:7b
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.108874] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.108877] [wacom]: X=891 Y=840
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.108879] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.116873] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.116875] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:78
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.116879] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.116881] [wacom]: X=888 Y=837
Oct 20 12:23:00 efortin-laptop kernel: [   56.116883] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0

==== Moving to another corner ====

Oct 20 12:23:02 efortin-laptop kernel: [   58.019922] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:02 efortin-laptop kernel: [   58.019924] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
Oct 20 12:23:02 efortin-laptop kernel: [   58.019928] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 20 12:23:02 efortin-laptop kernel: [   58.019930] [wacom]: X=0 Y=0
Oct 20 12:23:02 efortin-laptop kernel: [   58.019931] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:02 efortin-laptop kernel: [   58.023915] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:02 efortin-laptop kernel: [   58.023918] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
Oct 20 12:23:02 efortin-laptop kernel: [   58.023922] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 20 12:23:02 efortin-laptop kernel: [   58.023924] [wacom]: X=0 Y=0
Oct 20 12:23:02 efortin-laptop kernel: [   58.023926] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0

==== Applying pressure ====

Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.041901] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.041903] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:c1
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.041907] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.041910] [wacom]: X=21441 Y=685
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.041912] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.045902] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.045904] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:ba
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.045908] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.045911] [wacom]: X=21434 Y=691
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.045912] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.053902] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.053905] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:a4
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.053909] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.053912] [wacom]: X=21412 Y=690
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.053914] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.061899] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.061902] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:95
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.061906] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.061909] [wacom]: X=21397 Y=699
Oct 20 12:23:06 efortin-laptop kernel: [   62.061911] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0

==== Erasing ====

Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.703577] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.703579] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f8 2:93
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.703583] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.703586] [wacom]: X=20883 Y=13034
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.703588] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.711568] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.711570] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f8 2:97
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.711574] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.711577] [wacom]: X=20887 Y=13052
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.711579] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.719565] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.719567] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f8 2:9a
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.719571] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.719574] [wacom]: X=20890 Y=13071
Oct 20 12:23:10 efortin-laptop kernel: [   66.719576] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0

==== Pressing bottom button on stylus ====

Oct 20 12:37:50 efortin-laptop kernel: [  946.811922] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:37:50 efortin-laptop kernel: [  946.811927] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:1d
Oct 20 12:37:50 efortin-laptop kernel: [  946.811939] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:37:50 efortin-laptop kernel: [  946.811946] [wacom]: X=14365 Y=13436
Oct 20 12:37:50 efortin-laptop kernel: [  946.811950] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:37:50 efortin-laptop kernel: [  946.819925] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:37:50 efortin-laptop kernel: [  946.819931] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:25
Oct 20 12:37:50 efortin-laptop kernel: [  946.819943] [wacom]: reporting as mouse without wheel
Oct 20 12:37:50 efortin-laptop kernel: [  946.819950] [wacom]: X=14373 Y=13442
Oct 20 12:37:50 efortin-laptop kernel: [  946.819954] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0

==== Removing the pen from tablet ====

Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.914967] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.914970] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.914974] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.914977] [wacom]: X=0 Y=0
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.914978] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.922964] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.922966] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.922971] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.922973] [wacom]: X=0 Y=0
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.922975] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.930964] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.930967] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.930971] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.930973] [wacom]: X=0 Y=0
Oct 20 12:23:12 efortin-laptop kernel: [   67.930975] [wacom]: data[6]=0 data[7]=0
```

Now, for the extract of the Xorg.0.log after I disconnect/reconnect the tablet:



```
Error reading wacom device : No such device
(II) config/hal: removing device Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
Error reading wacom device : No such device
(II) config/hal: removing device Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 device is /dev/input/event8
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 61 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB Bamboo tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=21648 maxY=13530 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=21648 bottom Y=13530 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 device is /dev/input/event9
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 Wacom X driver grabbed event device
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 61 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB Bamboo tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=21648 maxY=13530 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=21648 bottom Y=13530 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
```

I hope this is helping. So, now, the tablet is not working when I boot with it connected. Once I disconnect/reconnect it, it works. After a few disconnect/reconnect, at some point it stop working (when I get over event20 or so). I also repeat that now, I'm unable to select or draw anything with the stylus even if the cursor is moving all around the place.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> Are we having fun or what?
> 
> I hope this is helping. So, now, the tablet is not working when I boot with it connected. Once I disconnect/reconnect it, it works. After a few disconnect/reconnect, at some point it stop working (when I get over event20 or so). I also repeat that now, I'm unable to select or draw anything with the stylus even if the cursor is moving all around the place.
> 
> ehfortin


This is great information (at least from the debugging perspective)!  We are now able to find the eraser (0xf8).  However, we are still missing the pressure information.  This is confirming that we do need to create a different definition for these devices.

I need to head out for a little bit, but if you have a chance, can you also try and see if you can get any finger data?

----------


## ehfortin

> This is great information (at least from the debugging perspective)!  We are now able to find the eraser (0xf8 ).  However, we are still missing the pressure information.  This is confirming that we do need to create a different definition for these devices.
> 
> I need to head out for a little bit, but if you have a chance, can you also try and see if you can get any finger data?


I'm not sure why you are saying that we are missing the pressure information. I've done numerous test without moving a bit the point and the pressure seems to be there. In the line:

data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
For 1:80 we know it is idle. 1: f8 is the eraser. 1: f0 is the pen point.
Beside the 2, the number changed based on the pressure I put. If I press harder, the number is increasing and vice-versa but it is not too stable so it may be related to something else. However, by looking more closely, I also see that for the log line:

data[6]=0 data[7]=0

data[6] will go from 0 to 255 when putting pressure. data[7] will move from 0 to 3 which seems to indicate that I have my 1024 level of pressure (I have to fill data[6] from 1 to 255 before data [7] move from 1 to 2 and again, by putting more pressure, I'll have data [7] moving up to 3.

As for the finger, I don't seems to be able to generate any data. The tablet buttons are not generating anything either, even when the stylus is on the tablet. I don't see the result for the pen buttons but the bottom one is definitely acting as a right click.

Hope this help on the pressure side. I don't know why I didn't had data sooner for data[6] and data[7]. Maybe I erased too much from the logs or it was not working at that point.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm not sure why you are saying that we are missing the pressure information. I've done numerous test without moving a bit the point and the pressure seems to be there. In the line:
> 
> data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
> For 1:80 we know it is idle. 1: f8 is the eraser. 1: f0 is the pen point.
> Beside the 2, the number changed based on the pressure I put. If I press harder, the number is increasing and vice-versa but it is not too stable so it may be related to something else. However, by looking more closely, I also see that for the log line:
> 
> data[6]=0 data[7]=0
> 
> data[6] will go from 0 to 255 when putting pressure. data[7] will move from 0 to 3 which seems to indicate that I have my 1024 level of pressure (I have to fill data[6] from 1 to 255 before data [7] move from 1 to 2 and again, by putting more pressure, I'll have data [7] moving up to 3.
> ...


Thanks!  So it looks like data[6] and data[7] go together.  I think that we might have enough to get the pen working.  I will start on the patch for it and we can then see how it all turns out.

----------


## Ayuthia

I have attached the patch to the other post.  It is wcm2_patch.tar.bz2.  This is a bigger change since I have made the changes for the stylus and the pressure fields in another code section.  So there is now a BAMBOO_PT group instead of the WACOM_MO and wacom_bamboo_pt_irq instead of wacom_graphire_irq.  I don't have these tablets so I am unable to test them.  The code could crash X, but the changes made do not send anything to the tablet (so it should not destroy anything).  It just reads the data and sends it to the next place.

Like the other patch, this one does still have the debugging messages there.

----------


## ehfortin

That was fast.

I've applied the patch and compiled the thing. The tablet is recognized. The /var/log/messages is showing x, y and pressure varying based on where I am and how hard I press on the pen. However, I never get message about pen or eraser and the cursor is not moving on my screen. 

So, as I'm receiving the position while I'm moving, there is probably a small glitch where X can't recognize these changes. Do I have to modify any other file in the OS?

Is it a problem if xinput --list refer to type "Wacom Stylus" and we always talk about "stylus"?

I'll now reboot to see if the result is different but I would be the first one surprised as it has not been working at initial boot for a long time now (yeah, 2 days is a long time in IT  :Wink:  )

ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

The reboot didn't help. However, again, new information.

I've tried to "draw" something both with the pen point and the eraser.  Here is the log for both:



```
==== Idle/draw/idle====
Oct 20 16:35:33 efortin-laptop kernel: [   44.780424] input: Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input13
Oct 20 16:35:33 efortin-laptop kernel: [   44.793187] input: Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.1/input/input14
Oct 20 16:35:35 efortin-laptop kernel: [   47.433334] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:35:35 efortin-laptop kernel: [   47.433338] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
Oct 20 16:35:35 efortin-laptop kernel: [   47.433343] [wacom]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0
Oct 20 16:35:36 efortin-laptop kernel: [   47.581402] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:35:36 efortin-laptop kernel: [   47.581404] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:2a
Oct 20 16:35:36 efortin-laptop kernel: [   47.581409] [wacom]: X=3114 Y=2583 pressure: 696
Oct 20 16:35:36 efortin-laptop kernel: [   47.589407] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:35:36 efortin-laptop kernel: [   47.589409] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:14
Oct 20 16:35:36 efortin-laptop kernel: [   47.589414] [wacom]: X=3092 Y=2530 pressure: 664
Oct 20 16:35:36 efortin-laptop kernel: [   47.597410] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:35:36 efortin-laptop kernel: [   47.597412] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:0
Oct 20 16:35:36 efortin-laptop kernel: [   47.597417] [wacom]: X=3072 Y=2472 pressure: 643
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.565894] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.565896] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:a5
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.565901] [wacom]: X=421 Y=9329 pressure: 0
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.573899] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.573900] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:86
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.573905] [wacom]: X=134 Y=8909 pressure: 0
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.577904] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.577906] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:0
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.577911] [wacom]: X=0 Y=8439 pressure: 0
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.585904] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.585906] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:e0 2:0
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.585911] [wacom]: X=0 Y=7951 pressure: 0
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.593910] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.593912] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
Oct 20 16:35:37 efortin-laptop kernel: [   48.593917] [wacom]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0

=== Idle/erase/idle

Oct 20 16:38:08 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.393809] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:38:08 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.393815] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
Oct 20 16:38:08 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.393827] [wacom]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0
Oct 20 16:38:08 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.405819] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:38:08 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.405824] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:e9 2:42
Oct 20 16:38:08 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.405836] [wacom]: X=1602 Y=1567 pressure: 1019
Oct 20 16:38:08 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.413819] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:38:08 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.413823] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f9 2:40
Oct 20 16:38:08 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.413836] [wacom]: X=1600 Y=1571 pressure: 1023
Oct 20 16:38:09 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.858039] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:38:09 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.858044] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f8 2:7b
Oct 20 16:38:09 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.858057] [wacom]: X=1403 Y=1759 pressure: 0
Oct 20 16:38:09 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.866046] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:38:09 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.866052] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f8 2:26
Oct 20 16:38:09 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.866065] [wacom]: X=1318 Y=1574 pressure: 0
Oct 20 16:38:09 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.870040] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 20 16:38:09 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.870045] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0
Oct 20 16:38:09 efortin-laptop kernel: [  200.870057] [wacom]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0
```

So, we now have f1, f0 and e0 for the pen and f8 and f9 for the eraser.

f0 is when the pen is above the tablet without touching it.
f1 is when the pen touch the tablet
f8 is when the eraser is above the tablet without touching it
f9 is when the eraser touch the tablet.

I have no idea was is e0 but I would think it is a state change. I also saw d0 after f0. It's always for 1 or 2 IRQ at most.

Does this means we have to change f0 by f1 and f8 by f9?

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

Hi ehfortin,

The key with 'xinput --list' is if it is calling it [XExtensionKeyboard].  That means linuxwacom is picking it up.  If it calls it [XExtensionPointer] then a mouse or touchpad .fdi is picking it up.

----------


## ehfortin

I've tried just for fun to change f0 to f1 and f8 to f9. It's not working either but I'm not surprised. I'm not even sure I tried it at the proper place  :Smile: 

I've saw that
f0: pen near table
f1: pen touch table
f2: bottom button near table
f4: upper button near table
f3: bottom button while pen touch table
f5: upper button while pen touch table.

I think I saw some stuff about this in the code but I just wanted to make sure it was known.

@Favux: Yes, that's fine. So, linuxwacom is picking up because it is XExtensionKeyboard that is showing.

Thank you guys.

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

It does look like 0.8.5 is busted.  At least for my tablet pc with touch.  Stylus, eraser, and touch work on screen.  But Gimp can no longer distinguish stylus from eraser and is unstable.  Nothing in wacomcpl when I click on touch.  Reverting to 0.8.4-3 fixes everything.

----------


## Ayuthia

> So, we now have f1, f0 and e0 for the pen and f8 and f9 for the eraser.
> 
> f0 is when the pen is above the tablet without touching it.
> f1 is when the pen touch the tablet
> f8 is when the eraser is above the tablet without touching it
> f9 is when the eraser touch the tablet.
> 
> I have no idea was is e0 but I would think it is a state change. I also saw d0 after f0. It's always for 1 or 2 IRQ at most.
> 
> ...


The reason why it was not switching was because I forgot to change the switch value.  I have made that correction along with switching the f1 and f9.  We will most likely need to add more details for the other codes soon.  For now, we will try to see if we can get the pen and eraser to make contact.  The patches are at the usual location.

EDIT: Minor detail, I did not compile this version to make sure that it compiled clean.  The changes were pretty minor so hopefully I did not leave something out.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi everyone,
> 
> It does look like 0.8.5 is busted.  At least for my tablet pc with touch.  Stylus, eraser, and touch work on screen.  But Gimp can no longer distinguish stylus from eraser and is unstable.  Nothing in wacomcpl when I click on touch.  Reverting to 0.8.4-3 fixes everything.


I just downloaded 0.8.5 to see what the changes were.  From the supplied .fdi file, it looks like the eraser and touch are all combined into one device (stylus).  However your guide defines the stylus, eraser, and touch are all separate devices.  How did you test the new version (with the .fdi or the xorg.conf)?  I am just curious because I thought about combining the stylus and touch into one device when I created my N-Trig driver but I figured that GIMP would just treat it as one device so I could not have my finger as one color and the pen as another color.

----------


## ehfortin

We have success! I can draw line and select menu without problem. On the eraser side, the log is saying that it detect the eraser mode but none of the application (Xournal, Gimp or Mypaint) are recognizing it as an eraser. It is just another drawing point.

The pressure also works great in all apps.

With that being said, everything is not perfect. While I was in mypaint and in Xournal, at some point the cursor stop moving for no reason. I was unable to take the control back unless I move the cursor with the mouse and return the cursor in the app. The issue seems related to the state change. For example, in Xournal, if I take a note with the pen, then try the eraser (which still just add more content) and then try to go back to the pen point, I usually loose the cursor. BTW, once I remove the pen from the tablet, the arrow "jump" to another area of the screen (like 3-4" higher) and that's usually when I'm loosing the ability to manage the cursor.

Are these the expected quirks you were looking for?

Thank you. It is really great to see we are progressing in the right direction.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> We have success! I can draw line and select menu without problem. On the eraser side, the log is saying that it detect tllhe erasler mode but none of the application (Xournal, Gimp or Mypaint) are recognizing it as an eraser. It is just another drawing point.
> 
> The pressure also works great in all apps.
> 
> With that being said, everything is not perfect. While I was in mypaint and in Xournal, at some point the cursor stop moving for no reason. I was unable to take the control back unless I move the cursor with the mouse and return the cursor in the app. The issue seems related to the state change. For example, in Xournal, if I take a note with the pen, then try the eraser (which still just add more content) and then try to go back to the pen point, I usually loose the cursor. BTW, once I remove the pen from the tablet, the arrow "jump" to another area of the screen (like 3-4" higher) and that's usually when I'm loosing the ability to manage the cursor.
> 
> Are these the expected quirks you were looking for?
> 
> Thank you. It is really great to see we are progressing in the right direction.
> ...


That is great to hear!  The cursor stopping is most likely because we don't have all the codes mapped yet.  I will look at the code further and see if I can add more for the morning.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia,




> From the supplied .fdi file, it looks like the eraser and touch are all combined into one device (stylus). However your guide defines the stylus, eraser, and touch are all separate devices. How did you test the new version (with the .fdi or the xorg.conf)?


I tested with xorg.conf and gali98 tried with multiple .fdi's.  Can't get it to work.

I'm very skeptical of the new .fdi in 0.8.5.  As you remember from our n-trig .fdi adventures, and from gali98's and my search for a wacom .fdi for usb tablet pc's,  appending to info.callout doesn't work for touch.  At least with our hardware.  The touch is on a different usb pci by-path.  Maybe that isn't true of the new hardware.  But the lshal's I've seen seem to suggest that isn't so.  It still look's like there is a need to match to 'if0' and 'if1' or something similar.

----------


## Ayuthia

I have made a change to the wcm2_patch so that it might detect the pen leaving the pad.  The previous version was not clearing out the data properly.

This hopefully will fix the cursor problem.  I will need to check into how the eraser works to see if we can get the eraser to work like an eraser instead of just another writing device.

----------


## kgingeri

Boy - you go away from this forum for a day or two and it takes an hour to get updated   :Wink: 

@Ayuthia, I will try your patch work.  I only have the simplest of the new tablets so I of limited help that way.  

I'd like to clear up one confusion...  Are you guys using fdi files or Xorg or is everyone doing everything?!  Would it not be best to do all in the xorg.conf and later transfer it to fdi files??  Oh and if fdi - which one 10-wacom.fdi or the 40-xerver... one?

@Favux, I did try your suggestions way back before sign off a day or so ago, and got something like: 
  "xf86WcmChangeControl: dev stylus set 0xf to 0x6"
Is this the info you were thinking of with the "xsetwacom set stylus CommonDBG 6" cmd?

Now tonight I just noticed that xinput --list is showing [XExtensionPointer] for some stuff but not Stylus - that's ]XExtensionKeyboard]
   "

Off I go a patching...

----------


## Favux

OK, gali98 just looked at the .fdi in 0.8.5 and then emailed the LWP list.



> In testing 0.8.5 I came across some unusual problems. I use HAL with
> fdi files to get my wacom stuff working on Ubuntu (currently on 9.10
> beta.) I have a usb tablet PC (hp tx2000z) and most every release from
> 8.2-2 on up have worked just fine.
> But when I compile this release and use the same fdi file, nothing
> works. I am attaching the file.
> The thing is, the lshal output is the same in either case (Using 0.8.5
> or 0.8.4-3) but it only works on 0.8.4-3. I have tracked it down to the
> xorg driver. Using the xorg driver from 0.8.4-3 and the module from
> ...


Hi kgingeri,

I think ehfortin is using the new .fdi in 0.8.5.  I'm not sure.

That isn't a stylus serial number.  But don't worry about it because we don't need to try and force anything anymore.  Ayuthia's patch should get you there.  I don't see any reason you can't continue to use your xorg.conf.  If anything it might be an advantage to be looking at the code changes through both xorg.conf and the .fdi.  Unless Ayuthia feels differently.

The wacom.fdi is the html code stuff.  The 40-xserver....wacom.rules is the symlink in udev.

----------


## Ayuthia

> OK, gali98 just looked at the .fdi in 0.8.5 and then emailed the LWP list.
> 
> 
> Hi kgingeri,
> 
> I think ehfortin is using the new .fdi in 0.8.5.  I'm not sure.
> 
> That isn't a stylus serial number.  But don't worry about it because we don't need to try and force anything anymore.  Ayuthia's patch should get you there.  I don't see any reason you can't continue to use your xorg.conf.  If anything it might be an advantage to be looking at the code changes through both xorg.conf and the .fdi.  Unless Ayuthia feels differently.
> 
> The wacom.fdi is the html code stuff.  The 40-xserver....wacom.rules is the symlink in udev.


I agree with Favux.  It would be helpful to try it out with both the xorg.conf and the .fdi so that we can confirm that it will work in both.

----------


## kgingeri

Ok, thx Favux.  Understood about which fdi is for what.  Currently I have neither!  So I really should have 40-server... one right?!  I don't have any sym links but still have a working tablet - thru /dev/input/events maybe?!

Tried Ayuthia patch _(had to add in my code lines for my tablet tho, they weren't there)_ and NO DIFFERENCE. I get no response from "xidump stylus" either.  Get stuff like this from xorg log:



```
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev eraser query 0x162 at 6
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev eraser query 0x0 at 6
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev eraser query 0x15f at 6
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev eraser query 0x0 at 6
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev eraser query 0x160 at 6
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev eraser query 0x0 at 6
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev stylus query 0x142 at 6
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev stylus query 0x0 at 6
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev stylus query 0x180 at 6
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev stylus query 0x0 at 6
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev stylus query 0x180 at 6
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev stylus query 0x0 at 6
xf86WcmQueryControl: dev stylus query 0x0 at 6
```

So it seems I am were I left off.  However, I will put back my 40-xserver file and try again.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Tried Ayuthia patch _(had to add in my code lines for my tablet tho, they weren't there)_ and NO DIFFERENCE.


Are you sure that your device is not in there?  The patch should contain the 0xD1, 0xD2, 0xD3, and 0xD4 devices (below is a portion of the patch):


```
@@ -885,6 +979,10 @@
    { "Wacom ISDv4 93",           8, 26202, 16325,  255,  0, TABLETPC },
    { "Wacom ISDv4 9A",           8, 26202, 16325,  255,  0, TABLETPC },
    { "Wacom Intuos2 6x8",       10, 20320, 16240, 1023, 31, INTUOS },
+    { "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5",     9, 14760, 9225, 511, 63, BAMBOO_PT },  // CTH-460
+    { "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5",     9, 14732, 9144, 511, 63, BAMBOO_PT }, // CTL-460
+    { "Wacom Bamboo Craft",       9, 14732, 9144, 511, 63, BAMBOO_PT }, // CTL-461/S
+    { "Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8",     9, 21648, 13530, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT }, // CTH-661
    { }
 };

@@ -950,6 +1048,10 @@
    { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x93) },
    { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x9A) },
    { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x47) },
+   { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD1) },
+   { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD4) },
+   { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD2) },
+   { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD3) },
    { }
```

Also, did you check /var/log/messages?  There should be some debugging info in there.

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

Right, you need the symlinks (the 40-xserver etc.) in for the xorg.conf.  You could use the actual usb pci by-path.  Look at 'dmesg | grep [Ww]acom' and 'ls -l /dev/input/by-path'.  See Appendix 1 and 3 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949

If it's working it's because a touchpad or mouse .fdi picked it up.

----------


## kgingeri

> Are you sure that your device is not in there?  The patch should contain the 0xD1, 0xD2, 0xD3, and 0xD4 devices (below is a portion of the patch):
> ...
> Also, did you check /var/log/messages?  There should be some debugging info in there.


I didn't see them Ayuthia.  I tried the wcm2 first but got compile errors - sorry I didn't keep track.  I could redo that and look at them closer?
I am using the wcm patch - is that why maybe - I'll check.

I didn't check message just the xorg log - sorry missed that bit in previous posts.

Favux wrote:



> Right, you need the symlinks (the 40-xserver etc.) in for the xorg.conf. You could use the actual usb pci by-path. Look at 'dmesg | grep [Ww]acom' and 'ls -l /dev/input/by-path'. See Appendix 1 and 3 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949
> 
> If it's working it's because a touchpad or mouse .fdi picked it up.


Hmmm, so does that mean the X driver really isn't doing anything with my stuff - anyway, I got it back in there and will reboot here in a minute and let you know after I get the 40-xserver files adjusted properly.

back in a bit...

----------


## Ayuthia

> I didn't see them Ayuthia.  I tried the wcm2 first but got compile errors - sorry I didn't keep track.  I could redo that and look at them closer?
> I am using the wcm patch - is that why maybe - I'll check.


If you don't mind trying to redo the wcm2 patches, I wouldn't mind seeing what the compile errors are.  

The first patch should have had your device also.  The first patch was mainly used to grab information from the kernel module so the data should show up in /var/log/messages but that is all it does.

----------


## kgingeri

Ok Ayuthia - they are in there:


```
...Downloads/Sys/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.4-3# grep -i d4 *.patch
wacom_wac.c.patch:+	{ USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD4) },
wcmUSB.c.patch:+	{ 0xD4, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     }, /* CTH-461 */
```

So that's weird!  The patches ran without a hitch but after, I checked the source and didn't see the lines.  Probably my error... I'll redo and update you - with both wcm and wcm2.

EDIT: BTW my tablet model is CTL-460, not CTH-461, or are they both the same?

----------


## kgingeri

Ok wcm2 did compile - I noticed a patch for *wacom_wac.h* as well and ran it also this time (may want to update your #144 post?).  I won't bother wcm - consider it user error   :Wink: 

Also, I'm getting data now in /var/log/messages - lots!:


```
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.295029] [wacom]: X=7711 Y=4652 pressure: 1023
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.298976] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.298991] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:24
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.299013] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.299026] [wacom]: X=7716 Y=4646 pressure: 1023
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.306979] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.306996] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:24
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.307019] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.307032] [wacom]: X=7716 Y=4643 pressure: 1023
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.314976] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.314992] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:26
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.315015] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.315027] [wacom]: X=7718 Y=4623 pressure: 958
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.322972] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.322987] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:27
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.323009] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.323021] [wacom]: X=7719 Y=4600 pressure: 755
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.330978] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.330994] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:1f
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.331017] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.331030] [wacom]: X=7711 Y=4578 pressure: 372
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.338980] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.338997] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:ff
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.339023] [wacom]: X=7679 Y=4544 pressure: 0
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.346977] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.346993] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:d5
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.347019] [wacom]: X=7637 Y=4515 pressure: 0
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.354978] [wacom] Entering wacom_wac_irq
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.354993] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:9d
Oct 21 00:29:09 kganb kernel: [ 1876.355019] [wacom]: X=7581 Y=4490 pressure: 0
```

Hmmm - pressure 0 to 1023?!

f0 seems like pen tip (Button1) - f2 is button 2 pressed and pen tip tapped, f4 is button3 and pen tip tapped

In X, only get cursor movement (absolute), no select or button actions.

Favux, my xorg.conf is now..


```
...
### Wacom start
#  see http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/inputdev for details
#  or 'man wacom'
#
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device"      "pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
	Option		"Type"        "stylus"
	Option		"USB"         "on"
	Option 		"Mode"        "Absolute"	# ...in relation to screen (default is abs)
	Option 		"KeepShape"   "on"		# ...conform to screen size
	Option		"Button1"     "1"
	Option		"Button2"     "3"		# ...seems my buttons are mixed?
	Option		"Button3"     "2"
	Option		"Threshold"   "1"		# ...presure required for event button1
	# Option		"ButtonsOnly" "off"	# ...TEMPORARY: "on" for trouble shooting
	# Option		"DebugLevel"  "7" 
	# Option 		"commonDBG"   "3"	# ...driver debug
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device" "/dev/input/wacom" # .../dev/input/event<n> instead maybe?
	Option		"Type"   "eraser"
	Option		"USB"	 "on"
EndSection
### Wacom end

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier      "Default Layout"
	Screen          0 "Screen" 0 0
	Option		"DontZap" "false"
### TouchKit start
	InputDevice     "EETI" "SendCoreEvents"
### TouchKit end
### Wacom start
	InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
	# InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
### Wacom end
EndSection
```

NOTE: previous posts with '_Option  "num_buttons" "2"_' is bogus

...as dmesg and /dev/input report:


```
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    5.386794] input: eGalax Inc. USB TouchController as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5.1/1-5.1:1.0/input/input7
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.108036] sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.0: SDHCI controller found [197b:2382] (rev 0)
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.108080] sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.108364] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:04:00.0] using ADMA
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.108392] sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.2: SDHCI controller found [197b:2381] (rev 0)
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.108431] sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.108449] sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.2: Refusing to bind to secondary interface.
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.108466] sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.2: PCI INT A disabled
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.114817] input: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input9
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.162526] ath_pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.481718] input: Acer Crystal Eye webcam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5.4/1-5.4:1.0/input/input10
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.709294] input: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1/input/input11
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.750772] ath_pci: wifi0: Atheros 5424/2424: mem=0x55200000, irq=18
Oct 20 23:58:05 kganb kernel: [    7.813471] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
Oct 20 23:58:11 kganb kernel: [   17.847403] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
Oct 21 00:23:45 kganb kernel: [ 1551.895213] input: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input14
Oct 21 00:23:45 kganb kernel: [ 1551.930760] input: Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1/input/input15

root@kganb:.../linuxwacom-0.8.4-3# l /dev/input/by-path/
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-10-20 23:58 pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event6
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-10-20 23:58 pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-10-21 00:23 pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event9
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-10-21 00:23 pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-10-20 23:58 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-10-20 23:58 platform-i8042-serio-2-event-mouse -> ../event13
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-10-20 23:58 platform-i8042-serio-2-mouse -> ../mouse5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-10-20 23:58 platform-pcspkr-event-spkr -> ../event12

root@kganb:.../linuxwacom-0.8.4-3# l /dev/input/
total 0
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    120 2009-10-21 00:23 by-id
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    200 2009-10-21 00:23 by-path
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64 2009-10-20 23:57 event0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65 2009-10-20 23:57 event1
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 74 2009-10-20 23:58 event10
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 75 2009-10-21 00:23 event11
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 76 2009-10-20 23:58 event12
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 77 2009-10-20 23:58 event13
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 66 2009-10-20 23:57 event2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67 2009-10-20 23:57 event3
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 68 2009-10-20 23:57 event4
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 69 2009-10-20 23:57 event5
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 70 2009-10-20 23:58 event6
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 71 2009-10-20 23:58 event7
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 72 2009-10-20 23:58 event8
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 73 2009-10-21 00:23 event9
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63 2009-10-20 23:57 mice
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32 2009-10-20 23:57 mouse0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33 2009-10-20 23:58 mouse1
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 34 2009-10-20 23:58 mouse2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 35 2009-10-21 00:23 mouse3
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 36 2009-10-21 00:23 mouse4
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 37 2009-10-20 23:58 mouse5
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      7 2009-10-21 00:23 tablet-bamboo-pen -> event11
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-10-21 00:23 wacom -> event9
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      7 2009-10-21 00:23 wacom-touch -> event11
```

Strange - wacom stayed pointed to event9 yet messages says event14/15

Also, why 2 lines?  Remember that I have a simple tablet and stylus with only 2 button actions on the stylus.

Also my 40-xserver files is back in place in /lib/udev/rules.d

----------


## Favux

Eraser should be on the same by-path as the stylus.  My suspicion is your tablet has the firmware for touch and that's why you're seeing a seperate event.  If you did a lshal>lshal.txt I bet you see a parent and at least two daughters.  One daughter with:


```
"input.originating_device" . . . "if0"
```

which is probably stylus & eraser.  And the other:


```
"input.originating_device" . . . "if1"
```

which would be touch if you had it.

You can go back to using the symlinks in xorg.conf now since you put them in udev/rules.d.  The event assignment changes, you can't rely on it.  Several of the lines in your stylus section should be default.  No reason to worry about that now.

----------


## kgingeri

Ok Favux, this is what is all my Wacom info in my lshal listing now:


```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'CTL-460'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/003'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 262  (0x106)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 98  (0x62)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'CTL-460'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 212  (0xd4)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if1'
  info.linux.driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 262  (0x106)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 98  (0x62)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 212  (0xd4)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event13'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event13'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1/input/input13/event13'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 262  (0x106)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 98  (0x62)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 212  (0xd4)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event12'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event12'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input12/event12'  (string)
```

_(Agreed that I have some default stuff in xorg.  Just wanted to be sure.)_

Would be nice if my tablet supported touch - I don't think it's advertised that way - I'll have to check tho.

It took me a while to get back because I was getting X crashes on boot again and then a messed up screen!  When I commented out the Stylus line in xorg and unplugged my tablet I got X again!  Here's some lines from messages on trying to restart:


```
Oct 21 00:55:12 kganb kernel: [   12.024634] type=1505 audit(1256100911.453:7): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cups
d" name2="default" pid=2160
Oct 21 00:55:12 kganb kernel: [   12.089440] type=1505 audit(1256100911.517:8): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/tcpd
ump" name2="default" pid=2164
Oct 21 00:55:15 kganb kernel: [   15.719060] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
Oct 21 00:55:15 kganb kernel: [   15.719071] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
Oct 21 00:55:15 kganb kernel: [   15.751456] Bridge firewalling registered
Oct 21 00:55:16 kganb kernel: [   16.997114] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
Oct 21 00:55:17 kganb kernel: [   18.557132] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
Oct 21 00:55:18 kganb kernel: [   18.573602] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
Oct 21 00:55:18 kganb kernel: [   18.574033] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 on minor 0
Oct 21 00:55:19 kganb kernel: [   20.039427] Xorg[2850]: segfault at 8 ip b7908230 sp bf8bf600 error 4 in wacom_drv.so[b78f90
00+16000]
Oct 21 00:55:20 kganb kernel: [   20.572324] r8169: eth0: link down
Oct 21 00:55:20 kganb kernel: [   20.572875] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
Oct 21 00:55:25 kganb kernel: [   25.936736] Xorg[3165]: segfault at 8 ip b7789230 sp bfa40e40 error 4 in wacom_drv.so[b777a0
00+16000]
Oct 21 00:55:31 kganb kernel: [   31.852510] Xorg[3183]: segfault at 8 ip b78ef230 sp bfca5e80 error 4 in wacom_drv.so[b78e00
00+16000]
Oct 21 00:56:22 kganb exiting on signal 15
```

...X does appear to try to start 3 times and then gives up but my screen is messed up by then - even consoles.  Note that the failure is with *wacom_drv.so*?!

I'm beginning to wonder if I ever have had the X driver attached to my tablet!  I did see the XExtensionKeyboard by Stylus tho, in xinput list?!

Anyway, let me know if you can make any sense of this!  Hopefully it won't hurt your brain too much   :Wink: 

I'll keep plugging away here a bit and see if I can fix anything or get things to work more sensibly.

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

wacom_drv.so is the wacom driver translating data to Xinput:  http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/in...p/howto/theory

Try getting eraser set up right by adding the by-path or changing both stylus and eraser to the symlink"


```
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
```

I think the symlink for .rules you showed a while ago looked ok.  And removing the comment in "ServerLayout" or else commenting the section out.

Also try commenting out all the extra lines in stylus:


```
	Option 		"Mode"        "Absolute"	# ...in relation to screen (default is abs)
	Option 		"KeepShape"   "on"		# ...conform to screen size
	Option		"Button1"     "1"
	Option		"Button2"     "3"		# ...seems my buttons are mixed?
	Option		"Button3"     "2"
	Option		"Threshold"   "1"		# ...presure required for event button1
```

My guess it's the same circuitry as for the ones with touch, just a different (non-touch) digitizer.  Which is where they saved the money.

----------


## ehfortin

> I have made a change to the wcm2_patch so that it might detect the pen leaving the pad.  The previous version was not clearing out the data properly.
> 
> This hopefully will fix the cursor problem.  I will need to check into how the eraser works to see if we can get the eraser to work like an eraser instead of just another writing device.


Downloaded it and compiled it. I'm not sure if it is better or not. It may be as I don't remember trying this specifically but now, if I loose the cursor (while changing from pen point to eraser and back), I can get out of the tablet and come back from the side and the cursor is picking up. I didn't notice this behaviour before but... it may just be because I was not looking for it.

The eraser is still acting as another drawing tool but the log still show that it is reporting as eraser. So your code is picking up correctly but there is probably something wrong with assignment between X and the code.

Apart from the cursor problem, is there anything else you wanted me to try with this version of the patch?

ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

Favux and Kgingeri,

I'm effectively using the .fdi coming from the 0.8.5 version of the linuxwacom package. It is only because it was simpler then getting back the ubuntu package and then purging it over. Anyway, the fdi is about the same except they added the touch type.

So, I don't use xorg.conf at all at this point. The initial reason was that the .rules file I had was creating symling for wacom and wacom-touch but it was always pointing to event7 and event8 even if the kernel/driver is reporting I'm at event12 or event19 or things like this. I've tried to delete the symlink and reconnect the tablet and the symlinks were recreated on the event7 and event8 files again showing that the .rules was picking the connect and was handling it correctly but it seems like there is no process that would create a /dev/input/eventXYZ as required so that the .rules could make the proper connection.

I'm not sure it is easy to read/understand. Basically, on my laptop, wacom and wacom-touch are always related to event7 and event8 event if in the /var/log/messages, I'm seeing that each disconnect/reconnect is incrementing event to a higher number until next reboot.

So, if somebody has an idea why or has a .rules that is more efficient then the one I have (which currently is the one from 0.8.5 as well), it would be great and I could try the xorg.conf modification that should give me my tablet back after a reboot (right now I have to disconnect/reconnect it once to have it working in X even if it is recognized by the boot process in /var/log/messages).

I hope this give the precision you were looking for. Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> Downloaded it and compiled it. I'm not sure if it is better or not. It may be as I don't remember trying this specifically but now, if I loose the cursor (while changing from pen point to eraser and back), I can get out of the tablet and come back from the side and the cursor is picking up. I didn't notice this behaviour before but... it may just be because I was not looking for it.
> 
> The eraser is still acting as another drawing tool but the log still show that it is reporting as eraser. So your code is picking up correctly but there is probably something wrong with assignment between X and the code.
> 
> Apart from the cursor problem, is there anything else you wanted me to try with this version of the patch?
> 
> ehfortin


Does the cursor move when the pen is not touching the pad?

Also, can you attach the Xorg.0.log results as a .tar.bz2 file:


```
cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log $HOME/xorg.results
cd
tar -cvjf xorg.results.tar.bz2 xorg.results
```

You can then just attach the xorg.results.tar.bz2 file to your post.  I would like to review the data and see what I am missing.

----------


## ehfortin

> Does the cursor move when the pen is not touching the pad?
> 
> Also, can you attach the Xorg.0.log results as a .tar.bz2 file:
> 
> 
> ```
> cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log $HOME/xorg.results
> cd
> tar -cvjf xorg.results.tar.bz2 xorg.results
> ...


The cursor move when the pen is not touching the pad (both with pen point and eraser). But if you mean once I'm loosing it, then no, it is not until I go out of the tablet and come back from a side. Note that the log is showing the tablet is picking the signal from the pen and show I'm moving even if the cursor is not.

I've included the Xorg.0.log as requested.

ehfortin

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> That's great!  Can you check to see if there are any messages /var/log/messages?  If there are messages found, we might be able to find out what the codes are and get them added.  From what it sounds like, button0 is not defined or else not defined correctly.  It could also be that we don't have the pad defined correctly also.


I have attacked my /var/log/messages compressed with bz2, it is very big!

I have not had time to read all the posts while I was away, I will have to catch up later.

----------


## Ayuthia

> The cursor move when the pen is not touching the pad (both with pen point and eraser). But if you mean once I'm loosing it, then no, it is not until I go out of the tablet and come back from a side. Note that the log is showing the tablet is picking the signal from the pen and show I'm moving even if the cursor is not.
> 
> I've included the Xorg.0.log as requested.
> 
> ehfortin


Can you send me one of the Xorg.0.log files that contain some of the pen movements on it?  If you did some pen movements and restarted, the file would be Xorg.0.log.old.

Are you having to reconnect your tablet to make it work?  I am noticing that that the wacom module needed a couple of tries to connect.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I have attacked my /var/log/messages compressed with bz2, it is very big!
> 
> I have not had time to read all the posts while I was away, I will have to catch up later.


Thanks!  I am going to have to review yours a little more.  From an initial glance at it, it looks like you have might have more data than others that is showing up.  The other part of it is that it looks like the wcm2_patch might be able to work with your stylus also.  Of course, the patch does need more work before it is fully operational.

*EDIT:*
I have updated wcm2_patch a little more.  It should now be identifying all the 0xfN (N is any value 0-9)values and grouping them to the stylus or eraser.  I also changed the button identification so it will hopefully send the button events when they are on pad.  The patch is at the same location.

Just to summarize since there has been quite a bit of activity, the wcm_patch is currently being used to help gather some pen and finger events coming into the kernel module (wacom_wac.c).  The wcm2_patch is the current fix that we are trying to apply to wacom_wac.c so that it will send the correct information to the xorg wacom module.

The stylus is the current focus.  Most of the codes have been identified and we are currently trying to put them all in place.  We have created another function inside of wacom_wac.c based on the wacom_graphire_irq to handle the Wacom Pen and Touch variations (0xd1, 0xd2, 0xd3, and 0xd4).  The patches can be found on post 144 and we currently don't have an official xorg.conf and .fdi definition set up quite yet.

----------


## ehfortin

> Can you send me one of the Xorg.0.log files that contain some of the pen movements on it?  If you did some pen movements and restarted, the file would be Xorg.0.log.old.
> 
> Are you having to reconnect your tablet to make it work?  I am noticing that that the wacom module needed a couple of tries to connect.


Well, I always have the pen movement working once I connect the tablet (except after initial reboot with tablet already connected). I loose the cursor movement when I switch from pen to eraser and back to pen but the driver is still picking the pen movement correctly. I can regain the cursor movement either by moving it with my USB mouse and click back on the app or either by moving the pen from the outside of the tablet to the working area coming from the side . Then, the cursor is restarting to move but... the log is always showing pen movement. 

So, the Xorg.0.log that you already have is for a working situation (pen movement wise) while I'm always loosing it if I change from pen to eraser and back and regain it if I move the cursor with another device or move from the side of the tablet with the pen.

Does this make sense?

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> So, the Xorg.0.log that you already have is for a working situation (pen movement wise) while I'm always loosing it if I change from pen to eraser and back and regain it if I move the cursor with another device or move from the side of the tablet with the pen.
> 
> Does this make sense?
> 
> ehfortin


The Xorg.0.log that you attached does not have any pen movements.  However, I think I have enough information right now with TheguywholikesLINUX's Xorg.0.log data.

I did make the update to the patch to include all 0xfN stylus and eraser codes.  The only missing ones are the 0xeN ones.  When you have a chance, can you try that patch out and let me know if it is any different?  Thanks for doing all this!

----------


## ehfortin

> The Xorg.0.log that you attached does not have any pen movements.  However, I think I have enough information right now with TheguywholikesLINUX's Xorg.0.log data.
> 
> I did make the update to the patch to include all 0xfN stylus and eraser codes.  The only missing ones are the 0xeN ones.  When you have a chance, can you try that patch out and let me know if it is any different?  Thanks for doing all this!


The Xorg.0.log never has any data related to x,y position. Are you talking about /var/log/messages that has thousand of these movement in it? I never had any movement data in Xorg.0.log and that may be because I'm not using the xorg.conf to define the tablet. I'm only using the .fdi file which give me plug&play usage.

May it be why we don't seems to talk about the same thing?

BTW, you are telling me that you updated the code. Is that still in post #144 I've not looked yet as I'm on the road right now.

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> The Xorg.0.log never has any data related to x,y position. Are you talking about /var/log/messages that has thousand of these movement in it? I never had any movement data in Xorg.0.log and that may be because I'm not using the xorg.conf to define the tablet. I'm only using the .fdi file which give me plug&play usage.
> 
> May it be why we don't seems to talk about the same thing?
> 
> BTW, you are telling me that you updated the code. Is that still in post #144 I've not looked yet as I'm on the road right now.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ehfortin


Oops.  Maybe I should try to get more sleep sometime soon.  I meant /var/log/messages.  Sorry about that.  And yes, the code is still at post 144.

You mentioned that you are using the .fdi file.  Is that the default one from 0.8.5?  If so, can you add the DebugLevel in there:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<!-- this is probably a bit imprecise -->
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains_outof="Wacom">
    <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">12</merge>
    <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
      </match>
    </match>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
    <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
    <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
    <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
    <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
      <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
      <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
    </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
      <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
      <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

If we are still not able to get the cursor working properly, we are going to need some debug information from Xorg.0.log along with /var/log/messages.  This will help us see what code is not being translated properly.

----------


## ehfortin

Hi Ayuthia,

Yes, I'm using the stock 0.8.5 fdi file. I've added the debug statement in it.

As for the new patch, it doesn't seems complete. I can't patch -p1 < wacom_wac.c.patch as there is no file name in the patch file. Is there another way of applying it? Right now, it seems like a diff only.

Thanks.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Ayuthia,
> 
> Yes, I'm using the stock 0.8.5 fdi file. I've added the debug statement in it.
> 
> As for the new patch, it doesn't seems complete. I can't patch -p1 < wacom_wac.c.patch as there is no file name in the patch file. Is there another way of applying it? Right now, it seems like a diff only.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ehfortin


I forgot to add a couple of options to the diff command to make the header.  It is now updated.

----------


## ehfortin

Ok. Did implement the new code and activate debug code. I've flushed the log files and rebooted. In the files I'm sending you, you will find the following:

Xorg.init and messages.init: Logs as per after boot. Note that the tablet was not working at that point even if recognized during the boot startup and by X as well. Don't know why I need to connect the tablet while OS is on to have it working.

Xorg.connect.touch and messages.connect.touch: Logs once I disconnected and reconnected the tablet and put the pen point on the table for a short line

Xorg.draw.erase.draw and messages.draw.erase.draw: Logs once I draw something, erase it, lost the pointer, recover the pointer, redraw something, erase again and re-loose the pointer.

So, the last one is kind of a normal usage scenario. Note that all logs are always in full from the beginning so if you want to see the new stuff, you may have to do a diff between each iteration.

Let me know if you need a precise test.

Thanks

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

Hi ehfortin,




> So, if somebody has an idea why or has a .rules that is more efficient then the one I have (which currently is the one from 0.8.5 as well), it would be great and I could try the xorg.conf modification that should give me my tablet back after a reboot (right now I have to disconnect/reconnect it once to have it working in X even if it is recognized by the boot process in /var/log/messages).


I'm not sure I understand.  Are you using the default wacom.rules that came with 0.8.5?  Because that doesn't have a symlink rule for your tablet.  For a touch enabled Bamboo it would look something like:


```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d1",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
```

I described it in more detail in posts #42 and 44.

You're using Ayuthia's patches on 0.8.4-3 correct?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Xorg.draw.erase.draw and messages.draw.erase.draw: Logs once I draw something, erase it, lost the pointer, recover the pointer, redraw something, erase again and re-loose the pointer.


Do you only lose the pointer when you switch to the eraser?  I am trying to pinpoint the issue in the code.

----------


## ehfortin

> Hi ehfortin,
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand.  Are you using the default wacom.rules that came with 0.8.5?  Because that doesn't have a symlink rule for your tablet.  For a touch enabled Bamboo it would look something like:
> 
> 
> ```
> ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d1",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
> ```
> ...


I've tried using the default wacom.rules that came with 0.8.5. Yes, it is creating a input/wacom and input/wacom-touch symlink. That's the last part of the file. I've also tried to create a specific line for my 00d3 tablet and it was creating a third symlink with a name similar to input/tablet-wacom-bamboo-xxx (I don't remember what I put at this time). I may have not use the proper name but my interest was more about the fact that it was linked to the same event as input/wacom and... it was not the proper one. Each time I reconnect the tablet, the event # changes but the symlinks are always relinked to event7 and event8.

I'll try again now that we have code that is a lot more functional as two days ago and I'll let you know.

BTW, yes I'm using the patches made by Ayuthia.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

I have modified the patch to debug the resetting of the tools a little bit.  Hopefully it will help us see why the eraser is not getting cleared or why the pen is not starting up again.  I have also commented out a portion of the code where it was reporting pad data because the data it was trying to report is not correct.

The other big change is that the code is now using the graphire init code instead of the wacom_mo version.  I don't think that it is going to make a difference because the items that they are initializing are values that I don't think we are using.  I just wanted to verify that it does not make a difference.

----------


## ehfortin

> Do you only lose the pointer when you switch to the eraser?  I am trying to pinpoint the issue in the code.


Right now, it seems so. I've spotted a pattern that make it work. Once I reverse from the eraser back to the pen point, I'm going near the tablet once (I have a orange led showing that I'm  near the tablet), take the point out of range and then back to range and it is picking up the pointer the second time. On the log, I see nothing different. I see movement (reported by the log) but the pointer is not moving on screen.

BTW, I've noticed something and would like to make sure it is correct. When I move the pointer (with the stylus), if I click on a webpage or a URL, it is opening the right click menu. I was expecting it to select the URL like if I do a left click on my mouse.

If I go on the ubuntu menu (top), and touch the tablet with the pen, it is opening the menu (not like a right click). 

So, I'm not sure why something it is acting like a right click and something like a left click. In Xournal, a touch will draw a point (equivalent to left-click). The right-click become using the bottom button. I guess Xournal is probably remapping some stuff. But an application like Firefox vs the ubuntu menu should both see the same action (pen touch = selection = left click of a mouse), right? At least, it seems right to me.

What do you think?

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

Hi ehfortin,

Sorry for the poor phrasing.  I meant are you applying Ayuthia's patches to linuxwacom 0.8.5 or to 0.8.4-3?

In Xournal do you have 'Use Xinput' in Options checked?  Are your button(s) mapped to Eraser?

----------


## ehfortin

> Hi ehfortin,
> 
> Sorry for the poor phrasing.  I meant are you applying Ayuthia's patches to linuxwacom 0.8.5 or to 0.8.4-3?
> 
> In Xournal do you have 'Use Xinput' in Options checked?  Are your button(s) mapped to Eraser?


Yes, I'm applying the patches to 0.8.4-3. 0.8.5 is a different beast since they added some stuff in and added constant. It will probably make it easier to manage but... it is adding complexity at first once you take the time to understand the new stuff.

In Xournal, yes I have the Use Xinput and the two buttons are mapped to the Eraser and this part work well.

ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

> I have modified the patch to debug the resetting of the tools a little bit.  Hopefully it will help us see why the eraser is not getting cleared or why the pen is not starting up again.  I have also commented out a portion of the code where it was reporting pad data because the data it was trying to report is not correct.
> 
> The other big change is that the code is now using the graphire init code instead of the wacom_mo version.  I don't think that it is going to make a difference because the items that they are initializing are values that I don't think we are using.  I just wanted to verify that it does not make a difference.


I still have to download and compile your latest patch and do a testbed. I still have the issue with the eraser but now, after I move the pointer with the eraser side, if I get out of range and get back in with still the eraser side, I'm completely loosing the eraser and it won't come back until I switch to the pen point side and do get in-range/out-of-range 2 consecutive time. It's the first time I notice I'm loosing the eraser if I get out of range.

So, it is looking like some soft of code. BTW, once I get out of range, I always have 0x80 that appear for a few interrupt. I'm guessing it may be the signal to capture to reset the action as it is always there after using both the pen or the eraser.

I'm heading for the new patch with the graphire init code to see if it helps. Will let you know.

ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

> I have modified the patch to debug the resetting of the tools a little bit.  Hopefully it will help us see why the eraser is not getting cleared or why the pen is not starting up again.  I have also commented out a portion of the code where it was reporting pad data because the data it was trying to report is not correct.
> 
> The other big change is that the code is now using the graphire init code instead of the wacom_mo version.  I don't think that it is going to make a difference because the items that they are initializing are values that I don't think we are using.  I just wanted to verify that it does not make a difference.


Just did the test with the new code. I would say it is about the same. It seems a little bit less stable but... it may just be me or the fact that I'm doing the tests faster. As you will see in the log, the data that is ignored is 0x80 and it is always present after I leave the tablet range. So it has to be the one to look for in the code.

The code is acting as before with the eraser loosing contact if I leave the range of the tablet and the pen point will recapture it after the famous sequence of 2 in-range/out-of-range operations.

The pen touch is still acting as a right-click button in Firefox instead of a select (left-click) which is annoying. But I was expecting this as my post was after your patch so you would have been very good by fixing it in a divine way  :Wink: 

I'm including the logs I have. I've done the same routine as before which is similar to drawing a line, erasing it, getting back the pointer and drawing another line.

Thank.

ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

> Hi ehfortin,
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand.  Are you using the default wacom.rules that came with 0.8.5?  Because that doesn't have a symlink rule for your tablet.  For a touch enabled Bamboo it would look something like:
> 
> 
> ```
> ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d1",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
> ```
> ...


Just retested this. I've put back the wacom.rules file that is coming with 0.8.5 and added a line similar to the one above (except that there is a + before the = after SYMLINK. After that, each time I disconnect/reconnect the tablet, the symlinks are created (wacom, wacom-touch, tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch and tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-touch). All always linked to event7 and event8. So, as such, nothing works because the tablet is not on event7 or 8 anymore. It is only on 7 and 8 on the initial boot. After that, it increase. Now, I'm at 21 and 22 but there is no such thing as event21 and event21 in /dev/input or /dev/input/by-path. If we could fix this part where the proper event will be created, I'm sure the rules file will do it's job correctly and I'll have a working tablet both at boot and reconnect time.

Do you know how to fix the part that should update the by-path and the /dev/input? I think I read it was a process called path-id (in lib/udev) which is part of udev but... it is a binary file and there is no man page on it.

Hope this resume well the situation.

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

Hi ehfortin,

No sorry, I don't know how.  I'm not sure what's happening.  I noticed things were missing or replaced in udev in Jaunty.  Can't find any documentation.  Just have old stuff:

http://docs.fedoraproject.org/udev/  talks about updating udev without /etc/udev/devices/

http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

And the most recent is of HAL removal in Karmic:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy

----------


## kgingeri

Ehfortin, can you post the fdi file (or files) you are using?  I'd like to try the fdi route as I am quite sure I have not had full functionality in X yet - but I'm not sure.  Just out and about but will be in soon and I'd like to get at it again.

Thanks for the persistance EVERYONE!   :Very Happy:

----------


## ehfortin

> Ehfortin, can you post the fdi file (or files) you are using?  I'd like to try the fdi route as I am quite sure I have not had full functionality in X yet - but I'm not sure.  Just out and about but will be in soon and I'd like to get at it again.
> 
> Thanks for the persistance EVERYONE!


Sure. The current fdi is very straight forward and has debug level in it so you will see what is happening in from X perspective in Xorg.0.log.

See the file below. Just in case, it goes in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty and I have absolutely nothing in xorg.conf. Note that my tablet is not working at boot. I have to either plug it after boot is completed or to disconnect/reconnect it.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

I did find out that I was sending out too many button codes so I am hoping that is what caused the right click instead of left click for the pen touching the pad.

In the updated patch, I changed the BTN_STYLUS, and BTN_STYLUS2 back to 0x02 and 0x04 respectively (they were 0x03 and 0x05).  I have now included the 0x80 data back into the pen and eraser section to see if it will help keep the eraser from disappearing.  You might want to keep an eye on it to see if the cursor will jump to the upper left hand corner or not since the 0x80 data do not provide any coordinate info.  If it does, we will switch it back.  That code looks like this:


```
static int wacom_bamboo_pt_irq(struct wacom_wac *wacom, void *wcombo)
{
    unsigned char *data = wacom->data;
    int x, y, pressure, index;

    printk ("[wacom] data: ");
    for (index = 0; index < (sizeof(data) - 1); index++) {
        printk(" %d:%x", index, (int)data[index]);
    }
    printk("\n");

    if ((data[0] != 2) && (data[0] != 0x03)) { /* 0x03 for GB data */
        dbg("wacom_bamboo_pt_irq: received unknown report #%d", data[0]);
        return 0;
    }

    if (data[1] & 0x80) {
```

and it was:


```
static int wacom_bamboo_pt_irq(struct wacom_wac *wacom, void *wcombo)
{
    unsigned char *data = wacom->data;
    int x, y, pressure, index;

    printk ("[wacom] data: ");
    for (index = 0; index < (sizeof(data) - 1); index++) {
        printk(" %d:%x", index, (int)data[index]);
    }
    printk("\n");

    if ((data[0] != 2) && (data[0] != 0x03)) { /* 0x03 for GB data */
        dbg("wacom_bamboo_pt_irq: received unknown report #%d", data[0]);
        return 0;
    }

    if (data[1] != 0x80) {
```

So it is only the last line in the above code sections that changed.

----------


## ehfortin

Code works well. Up to now, I seems to keep the pointer whatever I do. The left-click/right-click stuff seems to be fine as well. So, basically, for my first few tests, it is encouraging.

No, the pointer is not going back to 0,0. However, it's spring to a higher/lefter position of where I am. It seems to be move at 45 degree from where I leave the range area. I would say somethink like about -2000x-2000 to -5000x-5000 differential with current position. It is kind of surprising but does not break anything. It's just that once you put back the pen on the tablet, it jump to the proper place so... it is a jumping pointer between in-range/out-of-range  :Smile: 

I'll use it more intensively tomorrow morning so I'll see how it goes. I'm also trying to figure what is happening with the udev rules. I now realize that the event# is increasing for each reconnect of the tablet up to a point (about 28-30) and then, it is converted to input#. However, event7 still is related to the tablet (as demonstrated by using xxd). However, X is not seeing the tablet once I go over the eventXYZ limit. So I think there may be something to do by putting a basic xorg.conf just to point on /dev/input/wacom so that it will always refer to the proper event7 (in my case) whatever the real number may be once recognized by the kernel.

I'll see and let this thread know if I get some success.

Thank you, it has been a good day and results are pleasing right now.

ehfortin

----------


## kgingeri

> I did find out that I was sending out too many button codes so I am hoping that is what caused the right click instead of left click for the pen touching the pad.
> 
> In the updated patch, I changed the BTN_STYLUS, and BTN_STYLUS2 back to 0x02 and 0x04 respectively (they were 0x03 and 0x05).  I have now included the 0x80 data back into the pen and eraser section to see if it will help keep the eraser from disappearing.  You might want to keep an eye on it to see if the cursor will jump to the upper left hand corner or not since the 0x80 data do not provide any coordinate info.  If it does, we will switch it back.  ...


Ayuthia, I noticed last night in testing, that pairs 0x02/0x04 and pairs 0x03/0x05 were for stylus above and with nib pressed and pressing button 2.  Maybe you know this already and I can't remember if I posted the info.  Anyway, I would get one pair pressing button 2 above the pad and the other if the nib was down (button 1) and I pressed button 2.  I will test again to verify tho.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ayuthia, I noticed last night in testing, that pairs 0x02/0x04 and pairs 0x03/0x05 were for stylus above and with nib pressed and pressing button 2.  Maybe you know this already and I can't remember if I posted the info.  Anyway, I would get one pair pressing button 2 above the pad and the other if the nib was down (button 1) and I pressed button 2.  I will test again to verify tho.


From this post, the bottom button is listed as 0x02 and 0x03 (off and on pad) and the top is 0x04 and 0x05.  The current code should count them as a click at this time.  Can you please confirm that the information is correct?  If it isn't correct, the buttons will be the opposite when the stylus is not touching the pad.

----------


## kgingeri

=D>    *!!! CONGRADULATIONS !!!!*   =D>


Check out the attached capture of Xournal!!!

I can plug/unplug boot with or without - no X issues at all, and when attached I have all functioning buttons (1, 2 & 3) and pressure!!!

You guys are awsome!!!

Ok, I'll try to settle down and give a summary...
started with a clean linuxwacom-0.8.4-3Ehfortin's /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi in place (unchanged)the stock /lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules with a line added for my table


```
# kgingeri's tablet CTL-460
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-ctl460"
```

applied Ayuthia's latest wcm2_patch'sdid a "configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr"did a "make clean; make; make install" - yup, brave  :Wink: did the "rmmod ..." and "insmod ..." and "depmod -e" - then rebooted too for good measureit works!  unplugged replugged - no prob.  Rebooted unplugged, plugged in it still works!

So I know my tablet is limited and simple but at this point it looks like I have *ALL FUNCTIONALITY*.

Let me know if I can help more.

Ayuthia, I need to get Ping a patch.  Is it ok if I cleanup debug stuff and pass it on?
Did you want to?  I certainly will not take credit for it  :Wink: 

EDIT: I do notice that the pressure seems 'stepped' - if you look close I my quick-not-so-artistic sketch, or even magnify it, you see it. Unless that's a Xournal thing.  I'll try Gimp next.

----------


## Favux

Wow!!!

----------


## Ayuthia

> =D>    *!!! CONGRADULATIONS !!!!*   =D>
> 
> 
> Check out the attached capture of Xournal!!!
> 
> I can plug/unplug boot with or without - no X issues at all, and when attached I have all functioning buttons (1, 2 & 3) and pressure!!!
> 
> You guys are awsome!!!
> 
> ...


Feel free to do so.  I think that there are more things to clean up in there because we are still seeing the cursor move towards the upper-left.

----------


## Ayuthia

> EDIT: I do notice that the pressure seems 'stepped' - if you look close I my quick-not-so-artistic sketch, or even magnify it, you see it. Unless that's a Xournal thing.  I'll try Gimp next.


I was wondering about the pressure for your device.  There was a device in this thread that has 1024 for the pressure instead of the 512.  I have not had a chance to do the math for data[6] and data[7] to see how that works for the pressure.

----------


## kgingeri

Ok, I'll pass it on then.  He knows we are working on it still.  I'll keep up to date with this thread also.  Feel free to PM me to get my attention tho.

I did edit in a comment that the pressure seems a bit coarse (boy, now I'm getting picky   :Wink: ) but I'd love to get something to Ping, as he seems anxious to include it in a soon release - unless that was the 0.8.5 already - not sure.

Favux, weird how I was having so much trouble with xorg.conf, eh? (oops, a little Canadian slip there  :Wink: ).  I do know I must have been accessing the X driver at times, because it did make a difference in Xournal if I selected Xinput or not.

----------


## kgingeri

> I was wondering about the pressure for your device.  There was a device in this thread that has 1024 for the pressure instead of the 512.  I have not had a chance to do the math for data[6] and data[7] to see how that works for the pressure.


Yeah, I did see values up to 1023 last night in the messages log.  I think maybe it is 1024 capable.

----------


## kgingeri

Here's output Ayuthia - from tonight...


```
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.393059] [wacom]: X=5817 Y=5048 pressure: 1023
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.393094] [wacom]: entered pad
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.401035] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:bc
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.401061] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.401073] [wacom]: X=5820 Y=5048 pressure: 1023
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.401107] [wacom]: entered pad
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.409031] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:bf
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.409057] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.409069] [wacom]: X=5823 Y=5048 pressure: 941
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.409114] [wacom]: entered pad
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.417049] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:c3
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.417078] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.417091] [wacom]: X=5827 Y=5048 pressure: 814
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.417142] [wacom]: entered pad
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.425054] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:ca
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.425081] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.425094] [wacom]: X=5834 Y=5053 pressure: 648
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.425147] [wacom]: entered pad
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.433055] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:d6
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.433083] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.433097] [wacom]: X=5846 Y=5065 pressure: 469
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.433153] [wacom]: entered pad
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.441036] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f1 2:f1
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.441066] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.441078] [wacom]: X=5873 Y=5071 pressure: 201
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.441133] [wacom]: entered pad
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.445033] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:f0 2:6
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.445060] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.445072] [wacom]: X=5894 Y=5075 pressure: 0
Oct 21 23:41:50 kganb kernel: [ 2327.445128] [wacom]: entered pad
```

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,




> Favux, weird how I was having so much trouble with xorg.conf, eh? (oops, a little Canadian slip there ). I do know I must have been accessing the X driver at times, because it did make a difference in Xournal if I selected Xinput or not.


It would be nice to comment out or remove the linuxwacom.fdi and try xorg.conf now.  I bet it works.

What I want to see is that .fdi actually work with touch.

Your tablet(s) aren't in 0.8.5, I looked.

----------


## kgingeri

Also, to verify stylus values:

f0 is pen above tablet no buttons pressed, f1 is down on tablet
f2 is pen above tablet button2 pressed, f3 is down on tablet with button2 pressed
f4 is pen above tablet button3 pressed, f5 is down on tablet with button3 pressed

When I say pressed, I mean held so I could see values for sure.

----------


## kgingeri

> Hi kgingeri,
> 
> 
> It would be nice to comment out or remove the linuxwacom.fdi and try xorg.conf now.  I bet it works.
> 
> What I want to see is that .fdi actually work with touch.


Ok, I'll give it a shot.  You may be right and it definitely worth knowing.




> Your tablet(s) aren't in 0.8.5, I looked.


Yeah, we haven't given him (Ping) anything at all yet, so I'm not surprised.  My X not working before really concerned me that the driver wasn't solid.

Off to xorg.conf land - wish me luck  :Smile:

----------


## kgingeri

Favux, just to confirm - I am editing the xorg.conf in /etc/X11 right?  That's the one I've always worked with.  There isn't a usr version or other location we should be using is there (I'm sort of used to X from way back when slackware was new  :Wink: )

----------


## Favux

No, that's the right and only location.

----------


## kgingeri

Ok, here's the update.

If I try to boot with the tablet not connected, I get X crashing - like before.
If the tablet is plugged in, then it does work great just like previously with the fdi in place.

so...
I remove the 10-wacom.fdi file out of /usr/share/hal/...I added in the stylus defs into xorg.conf and the ServerLayout sectionI commented out my touch-screen for good measure - tho it didn't help - it's still active with an fdi def I betlogged out to restart X, and no problem - sane as reboottried a reboot with tablet disconnected - X tries 3 times to start - crashing each time and I'm left with a messed display?!

What else should I try?

_(more fun doodles attached_  :Razz: _)_

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

Love the doodle screenshot.




> If I try to boot with the tablet not connected, I get X crashing - like before.


Sorry, it looks like I should have caught this before.  With xorg.conf you don't have hot plugging like you do with the linuxwacom.fdi.  But I don't think it should crash with the tablet unplugged.  But then again xorg.conf has been touchy starting with Jaunty.  It seems to localize to "ServerLayout" and maybe "SendCoreEvents" on the Wacom device input lines there.  Some folks get activity without "SendCoreEvents".  Which wouldn't happen in Intrepid or earlier.

Could I see the xorg.conf you are using?  What you would do with Intrepid and earlier is use the pseudo hot plug command:

ctrl-alt-F1 and then ctrl-alt-F7

and that would allow most folks to "hot plug" their tablet.

----------


## johnny2k

> I was wondering about the pressure for your device.  There was a device in this thread that has 1024 for the pressure instead of the 512.  I have not had a chance to do the math for data[6] and data[7] to see how that works for the pressure.



I noticed the D2 device in the patch was listed as 512 but it should be 1024. At least that's what is advertised. Other than that problem I'm still working on setting the buttons correctly for it. The tip registers as scrolling up when I put it near the pad and also when touching.

----------


## kgingeri

Sorry for the delay.  I was working on a cleaned up patch and playing with Xournal and CellWriter - working great.  :Very Happy: 

@Johnny2k, I will change the pressure to 1023 and see how that works.  When you say your stylus is reporting scrolling, is that from the /var/log/messages?  If so, have you collected all the codes for stylus button and actions you can? (use 'tail -f /var/log/messages' to give you a running commentary of activity, I found it easier  :Wink: )

@Favux, here's the xorg.conf - pretty straight forward:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
#
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option		"Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"	 "stylus"
	Option		"USB"	 "on"
EndSection

### TouchKit start
# Note: and fdi definition is controlling this device
#Section "InputDevice"
#	Identifier      "EETI"
#	Driver          "egalax"
#	Option          "Device" "usbauto"
#	Option          "Parameters" "/var/lib/eeti.param"
#	Option          "ScreenNo" "0"
#	Option          "SkipClick" "1"
#EndSection
### TouchKit end

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier      "Default Layout"
	Screen          0 "Screen" 0 0
	InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
### TouchKit start
#	InputDevice     "EETI" "SendCoreEvents"
### TouchKit end
	Option		"DontZap" "false"
EndSection
```

I'm not too concerned about hot-plug.  More so that I don't have to have my tablet connected for X to work.  Any boot or logoff with it disconnected and that xorg.conf and X will not start.

Gotta give my brain some zzzz's -back tomorrow again.

----------


## kgingeri

Ok, this really is my LAST update for now.

Pressure doesn't seem much different with 1023 set - not sure.

I've attached results in Xournal again...

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> Ok, here's the update.
> 
> If I try to boot with the tablet not connected, I get X crashing - like before.
> If the tablet is plugged in, then it does work great just like previously with the fdi in place.
> 
> so...
> I remove the 10-wacom.fdi file out of /usr/share/hal/...I added in the stylus defs into xorg.conf and the ServerLayout sectionI commented out my touch-screen for good measure - tho it didn't help - it's still active with an fdi def I betlogged out to restart X, and no problem - sane as reboottried a reboot with tablet disconnected - X tries 3 times to start - crashing each time and I'm left with a messed display?!
> 
> What else should I try?
> ...


Wow, your doodle is sooo cool! Hopefully I can do that soon,  :Wink:

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> Thanks!  I am going to have to review yours a little more.  From an initial glance at it, it looks like you have might have more data than others that is showing up.  The other part of it is that it looks like the wcm2_patch might be able to work with your stylus also.  Of course, the patch does need more work before it is fully operational.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> I have updated wcm2_patch a little more.  It should now be identifying all the 0xfN (N is any value 0-9)values and grouping them to the stylus or eraser.  I also changed the button identification so it will hopefully send the button events when they are on pad.  The patch is at the same location.
> 
> Just to summarize since there has been quite a bit of activity, the wcm_patch is currently being used to help gather some pen and finger events coming into the kernel module (wacom_wac.c).  The wcm2_patch is the current fix that we are trying to apply to wacom_wac.c so that it will send the correct information to the xorg wacom module.
> 
> The stylus is the current focus.  Most of the codes have been identified and we are currently trying to put them all in place.  We have created another function inside of wacom_wac.c based on the wacom_graphire_irq to handle the Wacom Pen and Touch variations (0xd1, 0xd2, 0xd3, and 0xd4).  The patches can be found on post 144 and we currently don't have an official xorg.conf and .fdi definition set up quite yet.


I have tried the wcm2_patch but it did not work. I can't move the mouse at all anymore.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I have tried the wcm2_patch but it did not work. I can't move the mouse at all anymore.


Can you post the results of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the time when the mouse is not working?  If you reboot, then the file is /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  As far as I know, the code should not have affected your mouse (unless there is one on the Wacom device).  The rules on how the kernel moudle grabs devices have not changed.  The Xorg.0.log will help and see if xorg did not like something.

Also, the /var/log/messages detail might help too.  It will also let us know if the mouse was found by the kernel.

The first set of logs that you sent was different than the others because it contained extra codes that have not been seen yet.  Do you recall if that test was with touch?

I will be creating another patch soon that will provide some detail about data[6] and data[7] (the two values being used for pressre) again.  Am I correct that only the 0xD2 (johnny2K) and the 0xD3 (ehfortin) have the max pressure at 1024 and the other two have 512?

----------


## ehfortin

I've used my tablet a lot more this morning and, the code seems very stable for everything that is related to pen usage (stylus). None of the button or the touch functions are working at all (I'm on 0xD3 CTH-661 Bambo fun & touch). So that's one area that will have to be looked at.

I've added the same code as kgingeri in my xorg.conf as, as expected, it get the tablet working as soon as I boot. However, there are some related side effect.

When we configure the xorg.conf, we define the "stylus" (I've not created the eraser, touch and other stuff yet). So, after a clean boot, if I go in Gimp, I can see "stylus" as being one of the device that I can activate pressure level on it, which work fine. However, once I disconnect/reconnect the tablet, it is not called stylus anymore. Gimp still show it but it will use a device called "Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8". I think this is the name that was defined somewhere in the code. I have to look back. I'm guessing I would have to use the same name everywhere and make a difference between stylus, eraser and probably other features like touch and pad once they are working.

I now have to run for something else but wanted to confirm that the code is working great for me even if I still have to figure some stuff around it to be able to say it is working as expected.

ehfortin

----------


## Tom1965

> I will be creating another patch soon that will provide some detail about data[6] and data[7] (the two values being used for pressre) again.  Am I correct that only the 0xD2 (johnny2K) and the 0xD3 (ehfortin) have the max pressure at 1024 and the other two have 512?



At least the 0xD4 (CTL-460) seems to have a max pressure of 1024 as well (At least I got also values up to 1023 in the logfile). But there is a discrepancy: The official spec says that it has only 512 pressure levels (The Pen&Touch is listed with 1024).
For sure I can tell you that my CTL-460 has no eraser  :Wink: 

Best regards

----------


## _Stefan_3_

Unfortunately I had no time to follow the thread the last days.

So I just tried again to get it working and it does  :Smile: 
Moving the pen, tipping on the tablet and pressing the two buttons on the pen (middle and right key)  works correctly.

There is also no problem if I connect a second monitor to my PC.
I can use the tablet for the new screenwidth without any problems.

Thanks to kgingeri. I did as he said in Post #233.

If I am up to date there are still two problems:
1) If the pen gets up from the table, the mousecursor points at 0,0 px.
2) Sensitive input does not work.

EDIT: Ok, I just detected a problem. If I get closer on the table with the pen (but do not touching it) the result ist scrolling up.

----------


## Ayuthia

I have made the updates to grab the information for the pressure again.  It looks like the Bamboo Pen is the only one in the group that has the max pressure listed at 512.  The rest of the series have 1024.  

The patch is now trying to gain some information about the buttons on the pad.  

So for those who would like to help, please attach the /var/log/messages log to your post (please make it an attachment instead of pasting--they can be long at times).  When you are testing it, please check to see if the pen and eraser are responding.  Those with touch capabilities, please try out one finger on the pad and then two fingers.

The patch can be found here.

At this point, it looks like the Bamboo Pen and the Bamboo Craft are the two that are currently responding well with the patch.  The .fdi file that seems to be working is located here.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I have tried the wcm2_patch but it did not work. I can't move the mouse at all anymore.


I was just thinking about this and I was wondering if your mouse is a USB mouse.  If it is, it could be that the USB module crashed.  If it did, there should be a record of it in /var/log.  If it crashed and you rebooted, the log should be under /var/log/messages.0.  If it has been a few reboots ago, it can be found under one of the messages.X.gz files where X is a number between 1-5.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

I have logged the information in /var/log/messages.

Sorry if I missed a response. But how do I get the pressure working with gimp?

----------


## Ayuthia

> I have logged the information in /var/log/messages.
> 
> Sorry if I missed a response. But how do I get the pressure working with gimp?


You will need to try the wcm2_patch in post 144.  The current code that was being used is treating the device as a mouse so no pressure data was being used.  The new patch will create a different function for your device that will be able to distinguish the stylus and eraser (if applicable) along with providing pressure.

EDIT: I just read your log and it seems that you are using the wcm2_patch (you might try the one currently in post 144).  If that is the case, you might try using the .fdi file from this post.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

I do use the patch und .fdi file you said...

----------


## kgingeri

> ...
> I will be creating another patch soon that will provide some detail about data[6] and data[7] (the two values being used for pressre) again.  Am I correct that only the 0xD2 (johnny2K) and the 0xD3 (ehfortin) have the max pressure at 1024 and the other two have 512?


I think they all do.  Mine is also 1024 - 0xD4 - so likely all the 0xD<n> series Ayuthia.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I do use the patch und .fdi file you said...


Can you post the results of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  I am assuming that you have already found the stylus and defined the stylus in GIMP (Edit->Preferences->InputDevices).  Is that correct?

----------


## _Stefan_3_

> I am assuming that you have already found the stylus and defined the stylus in GIMP.  Is that correct?


That was it. I finally found out how to enable it in Gimp. Now it works.

Ok, still one problem left:
If I move the pen towards the tablet, it results in scrolling up until touching the tablet.

----------


## Ayuthia

> That was it. I finally found out how to enable it in Gimp. Now it works.
> 
> Ok, still one problem left:
> If I move the pen towards the tablet, it results in scrolling up until touching the tablet.


I am glad to hear that it is working!  

So when the pen is close to the tablet but not touching it, it is scrolling up?  If that is the case, can you attach your /var/log/messages file?  The current bug is that if the pen goes out of reach, the pointer might float towards the upper left hand corner.  We are still looking into that one.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

I reattached the tablet and could recognize it is working correctly the first few seconds.

Then the scrolling effect appears when getting closer to the tablet.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I reattached the tablet and could recognize it is working correctly the first few seconds.
> 
> Then the scrolling effect appears when getting closer to the tablet.


Can you describe what you mean by scrolling?  Is the screen scrolling or is the cursor moving upward?  From the data you sent, it does not seem like the cursor is moving too far in an upwards direction.

----------


## ehfortin

I just patch the latest version and tried it. Before talking about this, I just want to confirm that I don't have the issue of scrolling experienced by Stefan_3. Only the automatic movement upper-left. It move there directly (not scrolling) and stays there until I move the cursor again with any other device (stylus, eraser, mouse, trackpoint, etc).

So, for the new code. I've done a clean reboot before trying anything. The /var/log/Xorg.0.log is not having any debug info if the tablet is already connected at boot time. I can track change in /var/log/messages but not in Xorg.0.log. Once I disconnect/reconnect the tablet, I have debug info in both log. To me, it means that when we boot and X start using the xorg.conf file, the tablet object is not handled exactly the same way as when we do a hot-plug.

That being said, once I reconnect the tablet, I've tried to press all the tablet buttons (not the stylus one). Nothing showed. I've tried the touch area without any debug info either. I've then put the stylus on the tablet and move it a bit, tried all buttons again and touch the pad with a finger at the same time.

There is so much debug information coming in, that I can't say I saw something. But I'm under the impression there was nothing different.

The way I see this right now is the tablet seems to have 2 identities (as represented by the fact that /dev/input/wacom and /dev/input/wacom-touch) don't look at the same event. However, if I do a xxd on wacom-touch, nothing happens. So the driver is probably recognizing there is another ID but don't know what to do with it.

On the tablet, there is a led that is either orange (pen mode) or white (touch mode). On Windows, I can see that the tablet buttons seems to only work in touch mode while the stylus is the only one working in pen mode.

How to they manage the pen and touch on the TX2500 and other tabletPC that are known to work? I would think the CTH-661 (Pen & Touch) is probably implemented the same way (and that may be what they tried to achieve with code 0.8.5 but it is not looking for ID 0xD3 and I didn't try to add this yet).

Would it make sense?  Anyway, I'm including my latest logs so that you can have a look at it for yourself.

ehfortin

----------


## _Stefan_3_

So that is what I mean by "scrolling":
Let's say your in the Mozilla-Browser and you have a scrollbar because the website does not fit on the screen. If I enter the browser with the mousecursor und push down the pen towards the tablet the website scrolls upwards. It happens always if there is a scrollbar (textboxes etc.). I can move the pen up and down until the page is scrolled up to the top.
The scrolling-effect just appears if I am getting closer. If I stop moving the pen scrolling stops.

I hope you can understand what I mean  :Wink:

----------


## Ayuthia

> So, for the new code. I've done a clean reboot before trying anything. The /var/log/Xorg.0.log is not having any debug info if the tablet is already connected at boot time. I can track change in /var/log/messages but not in Xorg.0.log. Once I disconnect/reconnect the tablet, I have debug info in both log. To me, it means that when we boot and X start using the xorg.conf file, the tablet object is not handled exactly the same way as when we do a hot-plug.


It sounds like you don't have the DebugLevel set in the xorg.conf file.  If you do, can you post your xorg.conf file?



> On the tablet, there is a led that is either orange (pen mode) or white (touch mode). On Windows, I can see that the tablet buttons seems to only work in touch mode while the stylus is the only one working in pen mode.


Is it a button or just an led that changes color when it is a finger/stylus?




> How to they manage the pen and touch on the TX2500 and other tabletPC that are known to work? I would think the CTH-661 (Pen & Touch) is probably implemented the same way (and that may be what they tried to achieve with code 0.8.5 but it is not looking for ID 0xD3 and I didn't try to add this yet).


They base it on the length of the data or based on what is in data[0].  I think that TheguywholikesLINUX's data might have the touch data there but right now the device is not connecting with the patches.

----------


## Ayuthia

> So that is what I mean by "scrolling":
> Let's say your in the Mozilla-Browser and you have a scrollbar because the website does not fit on the screen. If I enter the browser with the mousecursor und push down the pen towards the tablet the website scrolls upwards. It happens always if there is a scrollbar (textboxes etc.). I can move the pen up and down until the page is scrolled up to the top.
> The scrolling-effect just appears if I am getting closer. If I stop moving the pen scrolling stops.
> 
> I hope you can understand what I mean


That makes sense.  Can you tell me which model you have again?  I was thinking that it was the same as kgingeri.  From your description, a scroll event is being sent over.  I think that we will need to look at the Xorg.0.log file.  Do you have the DebugLevel set in the .fdi file?


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">12</merge>
```

If the debug level is set, it should be able to let us know what button event is being sent and from there we can backtrack it to the kernel module.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Anyway, I'm including my latest logs so that you can have a look at it for yourself.


I think that I am going to have to include version numbers in my patches.  The information that you sent looks like yours is ignoring the 0x80 data.  The current version includes it (data[1] & 0x80 instead of data[1] != 0x80).

The newest patch in post 144 now posts some debug data when the pad is entered.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

Ok I will try to explain new hints:

1) Plugin
2) push down the pen no scrolling
3) touch the table, releas
4) move the pen 
5) take away the pen (so no input is recognized)
6) move the pen over the table 
7) NOW scrolling start when moving

So, the "scrolling-effect" first appears if I move the pen out of the tablet range once

----------


## ehfortin

> It sounds like you don't have the DebugLevel set in the xorg.conf file.  If you do, can you post your xorg.conf file?
> 
> Is it a button or just an led that changes color when it is a finger/stylus?
> 
> They base it on the length of the data or based on what is in data[0].  I think that TheguywholikesLINUX's data might have the touch data there but right now the device is not connecting with the patches.


You are right, I didn't had a DebugLevel in the xorg.conf. I've added it.

It is really a led that changes colors. By default it is white (touch mode). If I press a button or touch the pad, it get brighter. If I put the pen in the range area, it become orange and will get brighter if I touch the pad with the pen or press a stylus buttons.

If TheguywholikesLinux really have a touch tablet only, I can understand he is not able to do anything assuming the touch tablet is generating the same data as mine in touch mode because here it does not show any data yet.

I'm including the latest logs. I've added the time of your last modification in the log line so it is now [wacom-1115]. This way, we will know which version we are refering to. Ideally, you should create a variable in the code that would be use in the multiple place you are using [wacom] to add the version number. I can do it on my side but I'll be the only one having this format  :Smile: 

These are logs coming from a direct reboot (no disconnect at all). I've touch the pad, push on each buttons (all this generating no log so... it won't show) and then, I've done some short line with the pen, eraser, tried the stylus button both with the stylus touching the pad and not, I've also tried to touch the pad with a finger while the stylus was in the range.

So, lot of data logs  :Smile: 

ehfortin

----------


## johnny2k

> Ok I will try to explain new hints:
> 
> 1) Plugin
> 2) push down the pen no scrolling
> 3) touch the table, releas
> 4) move the pen 
> 5) take away the pen (so no input is recognized)
> 6) move the pen over the table 
> 7) NOW scrolling start when moving
> ...


I was having this problem as wellon the Bamboo Craft. Using the wcm2_patch solved it for me. 

Here's the problem now though. The pad and stylus are working enough for me to use them. Absolute positioning no scrolling, being able to left-click with the tip and right click with a middle button. 

Weird side-effects: xxd doesn't disply any info from /dev/input/wacom only from wacom-touch. But touching doesn't actually do anything. 

For anyone else who is trying to configure the D2 with wacomcpl you need to change the script it runs (wacomcpl-exec) or you will get an error...


```
can't read "isLCD(210)": no such element in array
can't read "isLCD(210)": no such element in array
    while executing
"if { ![ string compare $type "pad" ] } {
	    if { $hasPad($model) } {
		createPanel 0 1 0 0
	    }
	} elseif { ![ string compare $type "touch" ] } {
..."
    (procedure "updateDevice" line 24)
    invoked from within
"updateDevice"
    (command bound to event)
```



```
set maxNumTablets 250         # 250 instead of 200 on line 59
set isLCD(210) 0              # and make these the next two lines  
set hasPad(210) 1             # so your mods are all together.
```

The function updateModelInfo defines the models and I would have put the 210 business in there but I only use this tablet so mine won't need it. There are also four buttons on this that I thought I could enable with "set numPadButtons(210) 4" but I was wrong. 

Ayuthia: Thanks for the patch! The pressure ability is nice. xxd /dev/input/event4 displays input when I touch the pad with my finger and when I press the any 3 of the four buttons. wacdump displays BUTTON=+00224, BUTTON=+00064, BUTTON+=00128. TOOLTYPE=PEN IN_PROX=IN.

----------


## Favux

Hi johnny2k,

Are you using a .fdi?  Which one?  Or a xorg.conf?

Did you look at the .fdi in post #32?  It has touch as a subsection.  This is what works for the Wacom usb tablet pc's with touch.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I was having this problem as wellon the Bamboo Craft. Using the wcm2_patch solved it for me. 
> 
> Here's the problem now though. The pad and stylus are working enough for me to use them. Absolute positioning no scrolling, being able to left-click with the tip and right click with a middle button. 
> 
> Weird side-effects: xxd doesn't disply any info from /dev/input/wacom only from wacom-touch. But touching doesn't actually do anything. 
> 
> For anyone else who is trying to configure the D2 with wacomcpl you need to change the script it runs (wacomcpl-exec) or you will get an error...
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad that the patch is starting to work!  

Has xxd always worked with wacom /dev/input/eventX entries?  I know that mine is usually blocked off from reading.

Once again, I have updated the wcm2_patch in hopes to get all of the data that is coming in.  I found that the way that I was finding the length of the data was incorrect.  I am trying to use a different version that one of the other functions is using so hopefully it will work.  If it doesn't, there is a possibility that the driver will crash.  This patch is also trying out a version value that is based on ehfortin's suggestion.

So basically, this patch is mainly for trying to find out the touch and button codes.  If you want to try out the more stable changes, you can now use the wcm_working_patch.tar.bz2 file instead.  The location for the patches are located here.

----------


## johnny2k

> Hi johnny2k,
> 
> Are you using a .fdi?  Which one?  Or a xorg.conf?
> 
> Did you look at the .fdi in post #32?  It has touch as a subsection.  This is what works for the Wacom usb tablet pc's with touch.


I've been using an xorg.conf because the .fdi's haven't been working for me very well.  I think I tried all of them that were posted in this thread. I might as well try again I suppose. After I try the new patch. 




> Has xxd always worked with wacom /dev/input/eventX entries?  I know that mine is usually blocked off from reading.
> 
> So basically, this patch is mainly for trying to find out the touch and button codes.  If you want to try out the more stable changes, you can now use the wcm_working_patch.tar.bz2 file instead.  The location for the patches are located here.


xxd has been working for me up until recently. Like I said, I only get input from the touch-device now but before that I was getting input from both. 

Thanks, I didn't realize there was a *new* new patch. Excellent!  I'll give that a whirl.  :Popcorn: 

:edit: Tried it and it works better. I no longer have to mess around with getting my tip to be a left-click after a restart

:edit number 2: Sorry, spoke to soon. At first after a restart of X or complete reboot it works just fine with partial touch support and then it reverts to tip being right or middle click and doing the page up thing as I lift the tip from the pad.

----------


## kgingeri

Hey All,  BE SURE that you are using ONLY *xorg.conf* OR *10-linuxwacom.fdi* - not both!

Favux gave me that hint a while back and I am quite sure that the two together create quite the confusion for X.  

Just in and out again - won't be doing much tonight.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Thanks, I didn't realize there was a *new* new patch. Excellent!  I'll give that a whirl. 
> 
> :edit: Tried it and it works better. I no longer have to mess around with getting my tip to be a left-click after a restart
> 
> :edit number 2: Sorry, spoke to soon. At first after a restart of X or complete reboot it works just fine with partial touch support and then it reverts to tip being right or middle click and doing the page up thing as I lift the tip from the pad.


If you are using the wcm2_patch, can you attach your /var/log/messages file?  I would like to take a look at it with the new debug messages.

----------


## johnny2k

> If you are using the wcm2_patch, can you attach your /var/log/messages file?  I would like to take a look at it with the new debug messages.


I had to reinstall the driver that was patched with that because I was using your new patch and I attached it so it wouldn't take up so much space.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I had to reinstall the driver that was patched with that because I was using your new patch and I attached it so it wouldn't take up so much space.


I think that you might have used the wcm_patch instead of the wcm2_patch.  The information in this patch was using the old code so it reported your information as a mouse movement.

If we are able to get a good reading with the wcm2_patch, I will remove the original wcm_patch because it might have run its life.  Sorry for the confusion.

----------


## ehfortin

> I am glad that the patch is starting to work!  
> 
> Has xxd always worked with wacom /dev/input/eventX entries?  I know that mine is usually blocked off from reading.
> 
> Once again, I have updated the wcm2_patch in hopes to get all of the data that is coming in.  I found that the way that I was finding the length of the data was incorrect.  I am trying to use a different version that one of the other functions is using so hopefully it will work.  If it doesn't, there is a possibility that the driver will crash.  This patch is also trying out a version value that is based on ehfortin's suggestion.
> 
> So basically, this patch is mainly for trying to find out the touch and button codes.  If you want to try out the more stable changes, you can now use the wcm_working_patch.tar.bz2 file instead.  The location for the patches are located here.


Hi Ayuthia,

I've implemented the latest code (not the working bundle). I'm including the log below. However, I would say I'm still not seeing any log from the touch part of this tablet. Let me know if you see something from the logs.

If you look at this extract from the log, you will see that there is two ID/addresses/devices that respond each time I'm connecting the tablet (or that the boot process would recognize if already connected). I'm always under the impression that we only see one of the two. 



```
Oct 22 20:49:52 efortin-laptop kernel: [  480.290710] input: Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input15
Oct 22 20:49:52 efortin-laptop kernel: [  480.309412] input: Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.1/input/input16
```

For these current input15 and input16, the xinput --list is giving me 3 different id (2,8 and 9). I'm not sure why (it's the first time I'm noticing this). I would think the id=2 is coming from xorg.conf that is recognized when X start. The other id are what I'm used to see.



```
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Stylus
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 21648
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 13530
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8"    id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Stylus
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 21648
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 13530
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8"    id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Stylus
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 21648
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 13530
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
```

How can I make sure that both "devices" that are recognized are returning some data? I know the tablet work as Windows recognized both area so it is only a matter of figuring why it seems that only one of the multiple personality this tablet has is generating logs. Any idea?

Thanks

ehfortin

PS:
As per this output (more /proc/bus/input/devices), we see that the stylus is using event7/mouse2 while the touch section is using event9/mouse3. I'm however unable to do xxd on the touch (or I should say it is not returning anything).



```
N: Name="Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input15
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse2 event7 
B: EV=1f
B: KEY=1c63 0 70033 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
B: REL=100
B: ABS=100 3000103
B: MSC=1

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=00d3 Version=0106
N: Name="Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.1/input/input16
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse3 event9 
B: EV=1f
B: KEY=1c63 0 70033 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
B: REL=100
B: ABS=100 3000103
B: MSC=1
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> How can I make sure that both "devices" that are recognized are returning some data? I know the tablet work as Windows recognized both area so it is only a matter of figuring why it seems that only one of the multiple personality this tablet has is generating logs. Any idea?


It might be just as simple as adding the touch as another input device in the .fdi or xorg.conf file and setting the device to point to that other event.  If you are not for sure about what I am saying, you can attach your current configuration file and we can help create the touch device.

----------


## ehfortin

> It might be just as simple as adding the touch as another input device in the .fdi or xorg.conf file and setting the device to point to that other event.  If you are not for sure about what I am saying, you can attach your current configuration file and we can help create the touch device.


I just tried this with xorg.conf (as was not figuring how to do it in .fdi as I'm not sure how the file is evaluated). I've added the following:



```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Wacom Touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/input/wacom-touch"
    Option        "Type"    "touch"
    Option        "DebugLevel"    "12"
    Option        "commonDBG"    "3"
    Option        "USB"    "on"
EndSection

and added     InputDevice    "Wacom Touch" "SendCoreEvents" in the ServerLayout area.
```

And this is the related part in Xorg.0.log:



```
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) Wacom Touch: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Touch device is /dev/input/wacom-touch
(**) Option "DebugLevel" "12"
(**) WACOM: Wacom Touch debug level set to 12
(**) Option "CommonDBG" "3"
(**) WACOM: Wacom Touch tablet common debug level set to 3
(**) Wacom Touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "USB" "on"
(**) Wacom Touch: reading USB link
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0xb3e50e0 priv=0xb3d9860 type=eraser(Wacom Touch) flags=16
642 fd=-1 what=INIT
xf86WcmDevOpen
opening /dev/input/wacom-touch
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom-touch"
usbDetect
Wacom Touch Wacom X driver grabbed event device
initializing USB tablet
WACOM: touch max value(s) was wrong MaxTouchY = 0 MaxTouchY = 0.
Failed to open device (fd=-1)
xf86WcmProc INIT FAILED
(EE) Couldn't init device "Wacom Touch"
xf86WcmUninit
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
```

I'm not sure my modif in xorg.conf is fine but... it seems to load something which generate an error because of incorrect MaxTouchY. BTW, I have no idea where the "eraser" type is coming from. Is the touch area considered like a "eraser"?

Let me know if I did something wrong with the xorg.conf.

ehfortin

----------


## johnny2k

Ayuthia

Doh.. that was an old log./ Sorry. I got the one you want right here.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I just tried this with xorg.conf (as was not figuring how to do it in .fdi as I'm not sure how the file is evaluated). I've added the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "InputDevice"
>     Identifier    "Wacom Touch"
>     Driver        "wacom"
>     Option        "Device" "/dev/input/wacom-touch"
> ...


This looks correct.  Have you checked to see if you are getting any data from wacom-touch?  If so, can you post it?  Also check and see if the touch works along with the pen with it.  If it does, you can try to point the stylus to the wacom-touch and have the touch also point to the wacom-touch.

My N-Trig device had two events at one point, but one of them did not produce any data.  The other thing that we found is that we received that same error message if we tried to assign the touch without the stylus.

----------


## ehfortin

> This looks correct.  Have you checked to see if you are getting any data from wacom-touch?  If so, can you post it?  Also check and see if the touch works along with the pen with it.  If it does, you can try to point the stylus to the wacom-touch and have the touch also point to the wacom-touch.
> 
> My N-Trig device had two events at one point, but one of them did not produce any data.  The other thing that we found is that we received that same error message if we tried to assign the touch without the stylus.


I'm not sure I'm following you. As the log is saying the module was unloaded, there is no additional log that is showing from the touch mode. My stylus is still working fine (it is also defined in the xorg.conf in the same way but with a stylus type and another device name).

I can try to load the stylus type on the touch device to see if it change something. I doubt that's what you are talking about however.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm not sure I'm following you. As the log is saying the module was unloaded, there is no additional log that is showing from the touch mode. My stylus is still working fine (it is also defined in the xorg.conf in the same way but with a stylus type and another device name).
> 
> I can try to load the stylus type on the touch device to see if it change something. I doubt that's what you are talking about however.
> 
> ehfortin


What I was thinking is that event7 exists currently but for some reason the wacom xorg module cannot use it.  I was wondering if you are still able to receive any data from /dev/input/event7:


```
sudo hexdump /dev/input/event7
```

If so, does it work with the pen and the finger?

If it does work for either one, you might try to set up the stylus on event7 and see what happens.  So, yes, it is sorta what I am looking for.

----------


## Ayuthia

Post 144 has now been updated again.  wcm_patch.tar.bz2 has been removed because we have a working patch so wcm_working_patch.tar.bz2 replaces it.

wcm2_patch might fix the scrolling issue.  I am thinking that there was an entry in the pad section that was calling the mouse wheel accidentally so I have removed it.  The patch also makes its own function for the input_dev section in wacom_sys.c so now there are two additional patches in wcm2_patch so make sure that you use all the patches in the folder.  The purpose for the new function is to try and see if we can get some other buttons recognized.  I am not for sure if it is needed or not yet though.

----------


## bogdanbiv

Could you make the post containing the driver patch and the 10-linuxwacom.fdi/xorg.conf files sticky? Or rather ask a forum admin to do so?

I've been away for a few days and I've lost track of the discussion. 
UPDATE: I didn't see the latest post from Ayuthia:



> Post 144 has now been updated again

----------


## bogdanbiv

I tried the patch and it works, except for some wierd scrolling issue!
It does some panning even if I don't touch any of the buttons of pen. Correlated with some Jaunty scrolling bug it keeps switching desktops.

Anyway I'm quite pleased I was able to start drawing.
My first drawing ever with a tablet: 

*UPDATE:* Oh, wait! The wierd scrolling issue is solved in the second patch...
If only people would read what's laid plain in front of them...

----------


## bogdanbiv

Before applying the wcm2_patch there are 2, well, 3 commands that one needs to execute:
tar -xvjf wcm2_patch.tar.bz2     # extracting patch files from the archive
cd linuxwacom-0.8.4-3            # change to wacom driver source directory
cp ../wcm2_patch/*.patch .       # copy the extracted files to the wacom driver directory

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> Can you post the results of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the time when the mouse is not working?  If you reboot, then the file is /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  As far as I know, the code should not have affected your mouse (unless there is one on the Wacom device).  The rules on how the kernel moudle grabs devices have not changed.  The Xorg.0.log will help and see if xorg did not like something.
> 
> Also, the /var/log/messages detail might help too.  It will also let us know if the mouse was found by the kernel.
> 
> The first set of logs that you sent was different than the others because it contained extra codes that have not been seen yet.  Do you recall if that test was with touch?
> 
> I will be creating another patch soon that will provide some detail about data[6] and data[7] (the two values being used for pressre) again.  Am I correct that only the 0xD2 (johnny2K) and the 0xD3 (ehfortin) have the max pressure at 1024 and the other two have 512?


Sorry, let me rephrase that: I can't use my bamboo to move the mouse any more, but my actual mouse still works.

I have 1024 pressure levels as well, I think.

EDIT: I did not press very hard when I was touching the pen to the pad so you might not see the maximum pressure.

Xorg.0.log and messages attached.

----------


## bogdanbiv

> Sorry, let me rephrase that: I can't use my bamboo to move the mouse any more, but my actual mouse still works


I'm experiencing the same problem! It worked quite well without the second patch and I was pleased with it - in spite of the scrolling issue.

After I applied the second patch and restarted, the pen _did work_ as a mouse cursor for a few seconds, but after Gnome loaded the pen could not move the cursor more than a few pixels. It does move the cursor (sometimes...), but it's barely visible. Pen buttons work just fine - upper button activates right click menu and lower button changes the mouse cursor into "scrolling mode". So only pressure and left click do not work.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Sorry, let me rephrase that: I can't use my bamboo to move the mouse any more, but my actual mouse still works.
> 
> I have 1024 pressure levels as well, I think.
> 
> EDIT: I did not press very hard when I was touching the pen to the pad so you might not see the maximum pressure.
> 
> Xorg.0.log and messages attached.


Based on the Xorg.0.log file, the device never was loaded.  My guess is that either the .fdi or xorg.conf file you are using is not working for your device.  Some of the group are using the .fdi file from 0.8.4-5 from this post.  You might try that one.  You can also post your .fdi file from (/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty or /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty) or your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and we can look at it.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm experiencing the same problem! It worked quite well without the second patch and I was pleased with it - in spite of the scrolling issue.
> 
> After I applied the second patch and restarted, the pen _did work_ as a mouse cursor for a few seconds, but after Gnome loaded the pen could not move the cursor more than a few pixels. It does move the cursor (sometimes...), but it's barely visible. Pen buttons work just fine - upper button activates right click menu and lower button changes the mouse cursor into "scrolling mode". So only pressure and left click do not work.


If that is the case, I will go ahead and revert the input_dev to point to the original version.

EDIT:  The wcm2_patch has been reverted to not have the input_dev but the code for the wheel is still removed.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm experiencing the same problem! It worked quite well without the second patch and I was pleased with it - in spite of the scrolling issue.
> 
> After I applied the second patch and restarted, the pen _did work_ as a mouse cursor for a few seconds, but after Gnome loaded the pen could not move the cursor more than a few pixels. It does move the cursor (sometimes...), but it's barely visible. Pen buttons work just fine - upper button activates right click menu and lower button changes the mouse cursor into "scrolling mode". So only pressure and left click do not work.


Is your log information from the wcm_working_patch?  It looks to be that way because the messages file has [wacom] instead of [wacom-X] where is X is a number.

----------


## ehfortin

> What I was thinking is that event7 exists currently but for some reason the wacom xorg module cannot use it.  I was wondering if you are still able to receive any data from /dev/input/event7:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo hexdump /dev/input/event7
> ```
> 
> If so, does it work with the pen and the finger?
> 
> If it does work for either one, you might try to set up the stylus on event7 and see what happens.  So, yes, it is sorta what I am looking for.


I don't seems to get anything. Right now, my stylus is working and I can't see hexdump results. I guess once the driver is loaded and X is using the device, we can't listen to it anymore.

I saw in my latest test that if I create multiple InputDevice in xorg.conf on the same /dev/input/wacom, even if I was calling for a type "touch", it was initialized as an "eraser". So, I've created a xorg.conf calling /dev/input/wacom and /dev/input/wacom-touch 5 times and tried the various type. As you can see, stylus, eraser, pad and cursor are responding with the proper type. Touch is always getting back a "eraser" type.

If I understand well, both device (wacom and wacom-touch) all worked. Nothing was working in X but... that's another story and I don't care at this point because it was not the purpose of the test.

I'm including the content of xorg.conf and the logs I got in messages and Xorg.0.log. I've tried both the touch mode (finger pressure, left buttons) and the stylus. I only saw log for the stylus part. But I let you look at it, hoping you will see something I missed.

I guess I'll go for the newest patch kit to see if I'm getting result that diverge from the other who tried it sooner today. I'll keep you posted.

ehfortin

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> Based on the Xorg.0.log file, the device never was loaded.  My guess is that either the .fdi or xorg.conf file you are using is not working for your device.  Some of the group are using the .fdi file from 0.8.4-5 from this post.  You might try that one.  You can also post your .fdi file from (/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty or /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty) or your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and we can look at it.


Here they are:

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">11</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

and /etc/X11/xorg.conf


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@crested)  Sun Feb  1 20:25:37 UTC 2009

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Dell E151FPp"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 61.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1024+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> Based on the Xorg.0.log file, the device never was loaded.  My guess is that either the .fdi or xorg.conf file you are using is not working for your device.  Some of the group are using the .fdi file from 0.8.4-5 from this post.  You might try that one.  You can also post your .fdi file from (/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty or /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty) or your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and we can look at it.


I just changed my 10-wacom.fdi to the one you mentioned above.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I just changed my 10-wacom.fdi to the one you mentioned above.


If it still does not find it, can you check lshal and search for wacom (might be in caps or all caps)?  Check and see if there is an entry like:


```
input.x11_driver = 'wacom'   (string)
```

.  It seems like hal is not loading it.

If you have not tried it yet, can you try unplugging and plugging your device again?  It has worked for some but for different scenarios.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> If it still does not find it, can you check lshal and search for wacom (might be in caps or all caps)?  Check and see if there is an entry like:
> 
> 
> ```
> input.x11_driver = 'wacom'   (string)
> ```
> 
> .  It seems like hal is not loading it.
> 
> If you have not tried it yet, can you try unplugging and plugging your device again?  It has worked for some but for different scenarios.


I've rebooted and it still does not work.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I've rebooted and it still does not work.


Did you also try reconnecting the device?

I am looking at your lshal info and there is no input information listed in there for the Wacom device.  That is why it is not working.  Usually you will have an info.capabilities field with {input, input.tablet} listed.  I am not for sure why it is not there.

Have you checked lately to see if the device works in Windows?

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

I did plug it back in, still nothing, and I have got it all installed on XP, working fine there.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I did plug it back in, still nothing, and I have got it all installed on XP, working fine there.


Can you try rebuilding the linuxwacom drivers?  I am thinking that there is something in the wacom.ko (kernel module) that is not working quite right.  The wacom kernel module should have sent something to the input so that it creates the /dev/input/eventX file and it is not.

If rebuilding it does not work, you can try going back to the patches you created in this post just to see if we can get the wacom driver to create the event files.

----------


## ehfortin

> Can you try rebuilding the linuxwacom drivers?  I am thinking that there is something in the wacom.ko (kernel module) that is not working quite right.  The wacom kernel module should have sent something to the input so that it creates the /dev/input/eventX file and it is not.


@The guywholikesLINUX
In addition to that, I would like to point that  you should make sure you are using the wacom.ko that you compiled each time you change the source code. I don't think the "make install" is taking care of the copy to the proper final destination. Here, I'm always copying it manually with a command like:



```
cp src/2.6.31/wacom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.31-12-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/input/tablet
```

You will have to use the proper source and destination as the one above is for Karmic in my particular setup (pae to be able to use 4 GB of memory)

This way, you will be 100% sure that you are using the proper driver.

Have you also purged the packages wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom? I had problem before doing this. You should recopy wacom.ko and do your make install after you make sure these two packages are not there.

Hope this help.


ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm not sure my modif in xorg.conf is fine but... it seems to load something which generate an error because of incorrect MaxTouchY. BTW, I have no idea where the "eraser" type is coming from. Is the touch area considered like a "eraser"?
> 
> Let me know if I did something wrong with the xorg.conf.
> 
> ehfortin


I just added in the wcm2_patch to have the values default to 1024 for MaxTouchX and MaxTouchY.  Hopefully we will be able to use that event after this change.

----------


## ehfortin

> I just added in the wcm2_patch to have the values default to 1024 for MaxTouchX and MaxTouchY.  Hopefully we will be able to use that event after this change.


I've compiled the new patches. I still don't see anything for the touch mode. In the Xorg.0.log, you will see that touch2 is a type "eraser" even if I requested a type "touch". However, in the export from xinput --list, it is showing as a Wacom Touch.

I have not study at all how it works but my guess would be that the tablet (through the driver) is not recognizing the "touch" type and that xinput is only reporting what I asked for (the touch type). As I said, it is only a wild guess.

I've included the results of all these files so that you can give it a look.

ehfortin

PS: Stylus seems to always work as expected. I've not used it a lot lately but... quick test show it working (and the pointer is still bouncing upper/left when I get out of range).

----------


## Tom1965

Ayuthia,

My CTL-460 (Bamboo Pen) works fine with the  wcm2_patch and the 10-linuxwacom.fdi from post #228. Great Job! There are only a few minor items open:
1. The pressure level seems to be 1024 and not 512 (which is from the vendor spec!). But wacdump delivers numbers up to 1023 for the pressure and I can commit that the pressure functionality works much better with 1023 in the wacom_wac.c instead of 511.
2. The wacompl program still does not work. There is no device shown in the selection window...
3. I'm missing the model number in wacdump. Might be also related to problems with the wacompl program... Right now it always shows: MODEL=Unknown.
4. The XServer restarts when plugging in the panel the first time (module not loaded before, no wacom entries in xorg.conf). Everything works fine after the re-logon...

Nevertheless the pad works already great with Gimp and Xournal - which is the most important stuff. Thanks again and best regards

Tom1965

----------


## Favux

Hi Tom1965,

Try the wacom.fdi in post #176 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=18  See if that gets wacomcpl working for you.

----------


## Ayuthia

> There are only a few minor items open:
> 1. The pressure level seems to be 1024 and not 512 (which is from the vendor spec!). But wacdump delivers numbers up to 1023 for the pressure and I can commit that the pressure functionality works much better with 1023 in the wacom_wac.c instead of 511.


I have updated the info to reflect 1023 for the next patch release.  EDIT: It is now in the wcm2_patch




> 2. The wacompl program still does not work. There is no device shown in the selection window...


See Favux's post above.




> 3. I'm missing the model number in wacdump. Might be also related to problems with the wacompl program... Right now it always shows: MODEL=Unknown.


The code has not been updated for this yet.  I have found part of what is missing and trying to get it coded for the next patch release.  EDIT: It is now ready for testing in the wcm2_patch 




> 4. The XServer restarts when plugging in the panel the first time (module not loaded before, no wacom entries in xorg.conf). Everything works fine after the re-logon...


I am not for sure about this one.  This one might take a while to figure out.

----------


## ehfortin

Ayuthia, I've not been able to apply the patch for wacom_wac.c I'm always getting this message:

The next patch would create the file src/2.6.28/wacom_wac.c,
which already exists!  Assume -R? [n] 

If I say no, it ask me if I want to continue and if so, it says that 1 out of 1 hunk ignored. If I say yes, it says 1 out of 1 hunk ignored as well.

I think the file is reversed to what it should be or something weird is happening. Can you double check it?

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ayuthia, I've not been able to apply the patch for wacom_wac.c I'm always getting this message:
> 
> The next patch would create the file src/2.6.28/wacom_wac.c,
> which already exists!  Assume -R? [n] 
> 
> If I say no, it ask me if I want to continue and if so, it says that 1 out of 1 hunk ignored. If I say yes, it says 1 out of 1 hunk ignored as well.
> 
> I think the file is reversed to what it should be or something weird is happening. Can you double check it?
> 
> ...


I compared the changes to a file that did not exist so it tried to write the entire source.  It should now be fixed.  Sorry about that.

----------


## ehfortin

> I compared the changes to a file that did not exist so it tried to write the entire source.  It should now be fixed.  Sorry about that.


Yes, that's what I figured after some time. I've removed the file, it created a new one and I moved it to the proper place.

I don't remember what was supposed to be tested with this version. I'll have to reboot to see if it change the touch type requested that became eraser because of x and y at 0.

For the rest (in plug&play mode), it seems just like before with no data at all for the touch mode (nothing is coming from the buttons or from touching the pad). Stylus is still working correctly.

I've tried to port the code you wrote in 0.8.5 just to see if it would do anything else. The changes are made in a similar way as what was there so... basically, I have a version 0.8.5 that does exactly the same as our current status with the patches which means the stylus is working but nothing is coming from the touch mode.

I'm really curious to see how they implemented the touch portion for this Bamboo P&T. The easiest way is to use the same communication protocol and just add new ID that once recognized by the code would branch somewhere else but... is that what they said?

I've looked a bit at what was changed in 0.8.5 for the new tabletPC and it was mostly creating a new tablet type as you did with BAMBOO_PT and they seems to have really similar code as what was already there for the other tabletPC (they added some "or" in the condition).

Anyway, I'll let you know once I reboot clean and I'll get some logs out. Just to be sure, I'll redownload the new patch kit and reapply the whole thing.

Thank you.

ehfortin

----------


## kgingeri

Just so you are all aware...

I did send off a patch to the Linux Wacom Tablet Project.  It is not the most current but it will let Ping and his gang test it also.  I did include 1024 values for pressure.  

I'll keep an eye out here once in a while and maybe update them as things progress. 


@Ayuthia, it would be good if you could connect with Ping yourself.  If you are interested, pm me and I'll send you his email.  I have mentioned this forum and you and Favux more then once to him.   :Wink:

----------


## Tom1965

Ayuthia,

So, now (with the latest wcm2_patch) I can see some devices in the wacompl: eraser, cursor, pad and stylus. But when I click on stylus I get an error message: Can't read "isLCD(212): no such element in...
And there is still no model number in the wacdump - it might be correlated...

Thanks and regards
Tom1965

----------


## marek_online

Hi, I've been following this for the last couple of days and it's fantastic to watch! I've bought a CTH-460, and am hoping to get it to work. I'm not sure how much help I can be at this stage, but I noticed a couple of comments about problems with MaxTouchY - might it be relevant that the touch area on the device is smaller than the pen area? 

From the box:



> Pen active area size: 147 x 92mm (5.9 x 3.6in)
> Touch active area size: 125 x 85mm (4.9 x 3.4in)


For me, following the instructions in Post #144 and using the fdi from, I think #212, I haven't been able to get anything out of the device.

dmesg and /var/log/messages have this:



```
[ 1255.388054] usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
[ 1255.551793] usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

There are 10 events in /dev/input, but none responds to the tablet - neither pen nor touch (and there are no Wacom devices in the "by-id" directory there).

lshal | grep [Ww]acom produces the following (so no :_input.x11_driver = 'wacom'   (string)):_


```
info.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
```

lsusb | grep Wacom gives this:


```
Bus 007 Device 003: ID 056a:00d1 Wacom Co., Ltd
```

What should my next move be? I'm not sure how frequently I can check back, but can I be of any help (knowing next to nothing about any of this)?

Just in case: I'm running Jaunty with the 2.6.28-15-generic kernel.

Cheers.

----------


## johnny2k

> Ayuthia,
> 
> So, now (with the latest wcm2_patch) I can see some devices in the wacompl: eraser, cursor, pad and stylus. But when I click on stylus I get an error message: Can't read "isLCD(212): no such element in...
> And there is still no model number in the wacdump - it might be correlated...
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Tom1965


Hey Tom, I had this problem with my device but mine said isLCD(210). Which model do you have? Just curious. 

You can fix this by creating the element in the array yourself in the script wacomcpl runs. It's a shell script called wacomcpl-exec and is located in linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/src/wacomxi if you haven't installed it yet or in /usr/bin/wacomcpl-exec and /usr/local/bin/wacomcpl-exec. Edit whichever one is executed. 

First of all you need to find the line that says set 

```
maxNumTablets 199
```

 and change that 199 to a number at least 212. For good measure I kicked mine up to 250 and it works. Then you wanna go ahead and add a few elements to some arrays that will be accessed. 

Look at all the errors you receive depending on what device you are trying to choose. For me I only got two different error. One complaining about isLCD(210) and hasPad(210). So right below where I changed maxNumTablets I also added the elements for isLCD and hasPad with...



```
set maxNumTablets 250
set isLCD(210) 0  # I have no lcd on my tablet
set hasPad(210) 1 # I do have a pad
set numPadButtons(210) 4 # I have four buttons on the pad
```

So add this code to the bash script wacomcpl=exec and change those 210's to 212 and customize it for your device and that sucker will work. 

I read somewhere that changes made with wacomcpl will revert after a restart and you need a script to save them so look out for that.

----------


## johnny2k

> lsusb | grep Wacom gives this:
> 
> 
> ```
> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 056a:00d1 Wacom Co., Ltd
> ```
> 
> What should my next move be? I'm not sure how frequently I can check back, but can I be of any help (knowing next to nothing about any of this)?
> 
> ...


Did you add the udev rules? Try this one if you don't have it already.



```
#/etc/udev/rules.d/60-wacom.rules 
# udev rules for wacom tablets.

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="wacom_end"

# Multiple interface support for stylus and touch devices.
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="stylus"
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="01", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="touch"

# Convenience links for the common case of a single tablet.  We could do just this:
#ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
# but for legacy reasons, we keep the input/wacom link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d1", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}=="stylus", SYMLINK+="input/wacom"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d1", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}=="touch", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-touch"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the wacom one
# is already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="wacom_end"
```

 This will make your events point to /dev/input/wacom and /dev/input/wacom-touch

Configure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf or an .fdi. I recommened the xorg for now. I've had better luck with that. Read more about that here and make sure you read that paragraph and look in the server layout section.
http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/in...howto/inputdev
So far I haven't configured touch to work on my CTH-461 (Craft, 056a:00d2) but I have pretty good stylus and pad support. I'll attach my xorg.conf so you can take a peek.

----------


## Tom1965

> Hey Tom, I had this problem with my device but mine said isLCD(210). Which model do you have? Just curious. 
> ...
> set maxNumTablets 250
> set isLCD(210) 0  # I have no lcd on my tablet
> set hasPad(210) 1 # I do have a pad
> set numPadButtons(210) 4 # I have four buttons on the pad
> [/code]So add this code to the bash script wacomcpl=exec and change those 210's to 212 and customize it for your device and that sucker will work. 
> 
> I read somewhere that changes made with wacomcpl will revert after a restart and you need a script to save them so look out for that.


Cool, I've implemented your changes for my Bamboo Pen (CTL-460) and it works now - great!

Thanks

And I also found the problem with the wacdump solved: I had 2 programs in place, one in /usr/bin and one in /usr/local/bin. Only the one from /usr/bin was the latest and greatest - and it works as supposed. Thanks and sorry for the confusion.

Tom1965

----------


## marek_online

Thank Johnny2k. I hadn't added the udev rules. Added them, and made the changes to my xorg.conf, but that caused X to crash on startup (several attempts to start followed by a blank screen requiring a SysRq reboot). I've commented out the wacom lines from the ServerLayout section and it starts normally now, but obviously without the tablet working. (I had an fdi file, but I removed that to try xorg, neither giving any joy.)

Also, it looks like the udev rules haven't worked for some reason, as there's is no /dev/input/wacom. I saved the rules file you posted to /etc/udev/rules.d/60-wacom.rules. Does this suggest that something's up with my driver? I haven't included the wcm2 patch when compiling, just the wcm_working_patch so far.

Thanks.

----------


## johnny2k

> Also, it looks like the udev rules haven't worked for some reason, as there's is no /dev/input/wacom. I saved the rules file you posted to /etc/udev/rules.d/60-wacom.rules. Does this suggest that something's up with my driver? I haven't included the wcm2 patch when compiling, just the wcm_working_patch so far.
> 
> Thanks.



First...sorry about the udev rules I sent. Mine is the 056a:00d2 but yours is the 056a:00d1 so where my file udev says " ... ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d2 ... " you should change that to 00d1. Sorry I should have caught that earlier before wasting my time writing the following paragraphs. But in the case this easy fix doesn't work try out the rest.


Just to be sure it isn't the patch I would suggest building a fresh drivers following the instructions on it post #145. Unpack new source for the driver just to make sure only the patches you want are in use and try using the wcm2 patch if you haven't already. That one worked the best for me. Also make sure you use each of the patches in that archive. The instructions don't show the commands you need for one or two of them. You just want the wacom.ko for now and do some ...



```
sudo rmmod wacom
sudo insmod src/2.6.28/wacom.ko
sudo depmod -e
```

... just to make sure there are no errors and it loads properly before installing it. Also, sorry if you already know this but when you try recompiling a driver you want to "make clean" first and also have no spaces are special characters in the path to the driver's source.  :Smile:  That second one had me messed up for hours. It's always something simple isn't it?

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...=evdev&page=15


Oh.. one more thing. You didn't use my xorg.conf verbatim did you? That would cause some problems.

:edit: attached a drawing I just did that demonstrates using pressure in gimp.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hey Tom, I had this problem with my device but mine said isLCD(210). Which model do you have? Just curious. 
> 
> You can fix this by creating the element in the array yourself in the script wacomcpl runs. It's a shell script called wacomcpl-exec and is located in linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/src/wacomxi if you haven't installed it yet or in /usr/bin/wacomcpl-exec and /usr/local/bin/wacomcpl-exec. Edit whichever one is executed. 
> 
> First of all you need to find the line that says set 
> 
> ```
> maxNumTablets 199
> ```
> ...


I think I have updated wacomcpl to cover these devices now.  The part that I need some information from the group is how many buttons does each device have?  I have currently set it to four based on johnny2k's information. 

The changes are now in wcm2_patch.  At the end of the post, there is a list of changes that are currently in wcm2_patch.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi, I've been following this for the last couple of days and it's fantastic to watch! I've bought a CTH-460, and am hoping to get it to work. I'm not sure how much help I can be at this stage, but I noticed a couple of comments about problems with MaxTouchY - might it be relevant that the touch area on the device is smaller than the pen area? 
> 
> From the box:
> For me, following the instructions in Post #144 and using the fdi from, I think #212, I haven't been able to get anything out of the device.
> 
> dmesg and /var/log/messages have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have the same device as the original poster.  Can you attach your lshal information?  I am thinking that we might need to take a step back to the last time I saw this device work.  Can you try using the files in post 97?  At that point, it looks like the /dev/input/event files were there.  If that one works, I will check the differences between the current patches and those changes to see what is preventing it from creating the event files.  At this point, I am going to check and see where it creates the event files and see if I can figure out what is happening.

----------


## marek_online

> You have the same device as the original poster. Can you attach your lshal information? I am thinking that we might need to take a step back to the last time I saw this device work. Can you try using the files in post 97? At that point, it looks like the /dev/input/event files were there. If that one works, I will check the differences between the current patches and those changes to see what is preventing it from creating the event files. At this point, I am going to check and see where it creates the event files and see if I can figure out what is happening.


I followed Johnny2k's advice and recompiled the driver with the wcm2 patch as well, and I now have the stylus working, complete with the scrolling bug (always upwards, possibly to do with mousewheel emulation mentioned in Xorg.0.log?). There are two new events in /dev/input (event11 and event 12), but there is no wacdump output for any of the events, including the newly created /dev/input/wacom. If you'd still like me to recompile using the files from post #97 just let me know.

I've attached the parts of my lshal output that mention wacom. 

@johnny2k: I hadn't taken your xorg.conf verbatim, but I think I had left the wacom-touch lines uncommented, which causes X to snag on startup. And very nice pic!

----------


## Ayuthia

> I followed Johnny2k's advice and recompiled the driver with the wcm2 patch as well, and I now have the stylus working, complete with the scrolling bug (always upwards, possibly to do with mousewheel emulation mentioned in Xorg.0.log?). There are two new events in /dev/input (event11 and event 12), but there is no wacdump output for any of the events, including the newly created /dev/input/wacom. If you'd still like me to recompile using the files from post #97 just let me know.
> 
> I've attached the parts of my lshal output that mention wacom. 
> 
> @johnny2k: I hadn't taken your xorg.conf verbatim, but I think I had left the wacom-touch lines uncommented, which causes X to snag on startup. And very nice pic!


That is good news!  We will not need to go back to that post since the events are there.  That means that the kernel module is working.  

EDIT: Can you send me a copy of your Xorg.0.log?  I would like to see the mousewheel information.  Thanks!

----------


## ehfortin

@Ayuthia

As we seem unable to figure how the touch mode is working on the CTH-661, I was thinking that the udevd is actually making decision based on properties it got from the device when it recognize it (that's how it find out it is a wacom product and if it is a serial device or not). 

Is there a way to get an extract of all the information udev has access from the device? I would be curious to see what the device itself can tell us.

The only problem with this idea is if that udev is getting is coming from the wacom.ko... but even there, maybe it is talking more then expected on the available "properties".

Anyway, that is just an idea so let me know if it make sense and could help.

Thanks.

ehfortin

----------


## marek_online

The EmulateWheelButton thing is actually mentioned for all mouse devices, so I'm not sure whether there's something in it, but here's the relevant bit of the Xorg.0.log and I've attached the full thing in case it's useful.




```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: Found 7 mouse buttons
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: Found absolute touchpad
(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: Configuring as mouse
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> The EmulateWheelButton thing is actually mentioned for all mouse devices, so I'm not sure whether there's something in it, but here's the relevant bit of the Xorg.0.log and I've attached the full thing in case it's useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> (II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5
> (**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: always reports core events
> (**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
> ...


Based on the information here, it looks like xorg is using evdev instead of wacom.  Because of this, it is treating the device like a mouse.

Can you post your .fdi or xorg.conf file?  It looks like there is something missing so xorg is using evdev.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

Speaking of .fdi's I tried to make a hybrid .fdi that includes the changes in the post #176 .fdi on the other thread that gives stylus, eraser, pad, and touch with 'xsetwacom list' so you can use wacomcpl.  I used the approach to touch the 0.8.5 .fdi used in this one.  Can anyone tell me if the new Bamboo's have or support the use of a Wacom mouse (puck)?  If not I can remove the cursor stuff.

----------


## marek_online

Here's my xorg.conf.  I'm not using an fdi file.

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online,

Identifier and Inputdevice should both be "touch".  Not sure how much difference that makes.

----------


## marek_online

Okay. So I've commented out everything wacom related in my xorg.conf and copied Favux's new fdi file to /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi

Result: Working stylus with pressure, though the GIMP doesn't seem to recognise the eraser (it just behaves like another stylus). Scrolling bug is gone. No output from the stylus, eraser or pad from any of the /dev/input/events with wacdump.

wacomcpl only shows stylus (it showed stylus, eraser and pad under the xorg configuration), but complains about the isLCD setting as noted above. (Editting the wacomcpl-exec file doesn't seem to help me on that one.)

@Favux: Hmm,, was obviously editting while you were posting. I'll see if changing the Inputdevice allows X to start, though given the scrolling bug seems to be related to xorg.conf it might be better to leave well enough alone!

----------


## Ayuthia

> Okay. So I've commented out everything wacom related in my xorg.conf and copied Favux's new fdi file to /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
> 
> Result: Working stylus with pressure, though the GIMP doesn't seem to recognise the eraser (it just behaves like another stylus). Scrolling bug is gone. No output from the stylus, eraser or pad from any of the /dev/input/events with wacdump.
> 
> wacomcpl only shows stylus (it showed stylus, eraser and pad under the xorg configuration), but complains about the isLCD setting as noted above. (Editting the wacomcpl-exec file doesn't seem to help me on that one).


If you click on the eraser in GIMP with the eraser portion, does it stay like an eraser during the session if you switch to the stylus and then switch back to the eraser?

As for wacomcpl, can you check and see if you have wacomcpl in /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin:


```
ls /usr/bin/wacomcpl
ls /usr/local/bin/wacomcpl
```

I just want to verify that there is not an extra one in the system.

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online,

Working stylus.  Not sure the wacomcpl problem is related to .fdi.

Does 'xidump' show any difference between stylus and eraser?

----------


## marek_online

@Ayuthia: Good spot, I did have two wacomcpl's. It works fine now, without any complaints about isLCD, though it still only lists the stylus. Was able to change the button settings with no problems, didn't really mess with the others.

@Favux and Ayuthia: As above - stylus only.  Neither the GIMP nor xidump treat the eraser any differently to the stylus. It never acts as an eraser in the GIMP, and "xidump eraser" just produces "Unable to find input device 'eraser'". 

"xidump stylus" works, and again, seems to treat the stylus and eraser ends of the pen identically.

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online and Ayuthia,

Something wrong with 'hal-setup-wacom'?

Edit:  Sorry got distracted.  You could try replacing the first match line:


```
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
```

with the standard:


```
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
```

and see if that makes a difference.

----------


## marek_online

> Something wrong with 'hal-setup-wacom'?


Perhaps - it doesn't seem to exist on my system. It isn't anywhere in /usr or /etc anyway.

Edit: Waiting for a search to finish while posted I think. Will try the fdi edit.

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online,

It was in "/usr/lib/hal/hal-setup-wacom".  I don't know if it's in a different location in Karmic.

----------


## marek_online

> Edit:  Sorry got distracted.  You could try replacing the first match line:
> 
> 
> ```
>     <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
> ```
> 
> with the standard:
> 
> ...



Result from that, alas, is no response from the stylus at all.

----------


## Favux

Actually that probably tells us something significant.  If I was smart enough to figure it out.  Hmmm.

----------


## marek_online

> It was in "/usr/lib/hal/hal-setup-wacom".  I don't know if it's in a different location in Karmic.


Nope. Doesn't exist on my system then.




> Result from that, alas, is no response from the stylus at all.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Actually that probably tells us something significant.  If I was smart enough to figure it out.  Hmmm.


Well, you guys are Yoda to my Jar Jar Binks on this stuff!  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online,

I don't think we'll get anything other than stylus until we figure out the 'hal-setup-wacom' thing.  And that's probably why eraser is acting like stylus.  There is no info.callout to append subdevices.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Nope. Doesn't exist on my system then.
> 
> Well, you guys are Yoda to my Jar Jar Binks on this stuff!


Do you have anything in /usr/lib/hal?  I just checked on my Karmic install and it looks like it is there.

----------


## marek_online

Lots of stuff in /usr/lib/hal, but nothing setup or wacom related.



```
marek@Childers:~$ ls /usr/lib/hal
debian-setup-keyboard            hald-addon-storage        hal-storage-cleanup-all-mountpoints
hal-acl-tool                     hald-addon-usb-csr        hal-storage-cleanup-mountpoint
hald-addon-acpi                  hald-generate-fdi-cache   hal-storage-closetray
hald-addon-cpufreq               hald-probe-hiddev         hal-storage-eject
hald-addon-dell-backlight        hald-probe-ieee1394-unit  hal-storage-mount
hald-addon-generic-backlight     hald-probe-input          hal-storage-unmount
hald-addon-hid-ups               hald-probe-net-bluetooth  hal-system-power-pm-is-supported
hald-addon-imac-backlight        hald-probe-pc-floppy      hal-system-power-pmu
hald-addon-input                 hald-probe-printer        hal-system-setserial
hald-addon-ipw-killswitch        hald-probe-serial         hal-system-smbios
hald-addon-leds                  hald-probe-smbios         hal-system-sonypic
hald-addon-macbook-backlight     hald-probe-storage        libgpod-callout
hald-addon-macbookpro-backlight  hald-probe-video4linux    scripts
hald-addon-pmu                   hald-probe-volume
hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch     hald-runner
```

That's the entire output.

I presume that hal-setup-wacom must have gone when I purged the wacom packages in advance of compiling the driver.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I presume that hal-setup-wacom must have gone when I purged the wacom packages in advance of compiling the driver.


Correct.  I just looked at the way that we are currently building the source and it does not look like the hal-setup-wacom portion is not being built.  I am thinking that there is a configure option that is not being configured.

----------


## Favux

To see the options the linuxwacom configure script offers  enter "./configure --help | less".

Edit:  I don't seem to have it anymore either.  I'm pretty sure 0.8.3-6 made it.  Maybe it stopped being made with 0.8.4?

----------


## Ayuthia

I had to find some additional tech support -- google.

It looks like we need to install libhal-dev:


```
sudo apt-get install libhal-dev
```

and then rebuild (make clean, configure, etc.).  It should build the hal-setup-wacom executable.

----------


## Favux

Sorry guys, serious brain fart.  I knew that.  It's in the HOW TO.  I warn people not to install that if they want to use xorg.conf.

----------


## ehfortin

> Hi marek_online and Ayuthia,
> 
> Something wrong with 'hal-setup-wacom'?
> 
> Edit:  Sorry got distracted.  You could try replacing the first match line:
> 
> 
> ```
>     <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
> ...


That's what I had to do this morning to get it to work. I was supposed to post about it but... you were faster.

I've not looked at the whole log yet but the stylus is working with your .fdi once modified. Will post the Xorg.0.log soon to show what is recognized or not.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> Sorry guys, serious brain fart.  I knew that.  It's in the HOW TO.  I warn people not to install that if they want to use xorg.conf.


I guess that will teach me to read the actual post instead of just the code blocks  :Embarassed: 

So based on the HOW TO, it sounded like if you install libhal-dev, you will not be able to use the xorg.conf.  Is that correct?  I just updated post 144 to have people install it, but if this is the case I think that I might need to reword it.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia,

Not sure.  That's been in there since April, right around Jaunty's release.  I think there was a bug in Xserver that was fixed a few weeks later.  That may have been part of/or the problem.  So actually it may no longer apply.  I guess we'll find out.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Is there a way to get an extract of all the information udev has access from the device? I would be curious to see what the device itself can tell us.
> 
> The only problem with this idea is if that udev is getting is coming from the wacom.ko... but even there, maybe it is talking more then expected on the available "properties".


I am not aware of any way to get an extract of what udev has access from the device.  The closest thing that I am able to get is udevadm:


```
sudo udevadm info --query=all --path=<linux.sysfs_path from lshal for the device>
```

We are currently trying to find a way to get the multi-touch activated on the N-Trig devices and it is looking like there is something that needs to be sent to the N-Trig device to turn on the multi-touch.  I am not for sure if it is the same for the Wacom device.

The only other thought is that someone takes a look on the Windows side to see how the data is coming through.  You would have to find some kind of USB traffic monitor unless there is some place like /dev/input/event in Windows where you can see what is happening.

EDIT:
Does anyone see data coming through on both /dev/input/event files for the Wacom device?

----------


## ehfortin

> I am not aware of any way to get an extract of what udev has access from the device.  The closest thing that I am able to get is udevadm:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo udevadm info --query=all --path=<linux.sysfs_path from lshal for the device>
> ```
> 
> We are currently trying to find a way to get the multi-touch activated on the N-Trig devices and it is looking like there is something that needs to be sent to the N-Trig device to turn on the multi-touch.  I am not for sure if it is the same for the Wacom device.
> 
> ...


Ok. Here is the result of the udevadm info:


```
P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.1
E: UDEV_LOG=3
E: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.1
E: DEVTYPE=usb_interface
E: DRIVER=wacom
E: DEVICE=/proc/bus/usb/005/002
E: PRODUCT=56a/d3/106
E: TYPE=0/0/0
E: INTERFACE=3/0/0
E: MODALIAS=usb:v056Ap00D3d0106dc00dsc00dp00ic03isc00ip00
E: SUBSYSTEM=usb
```

How do you want us to see data coming from the wacom /dev/input? In my case, wacdump is doing a segmentation fault and xxd return absolutely nothing. However, the tablet is working fine with the stylus (go figure).

I've downloaded the libhal-dev, reconfigure the linuxwacom and so on. The hal-setup-wacom was installed in /usr/libexec. Since that, with a xorg.conf, wacomcpl is working. A hot plug&play doesn't. I guess I should try to copy the hal-setup-wacom with all the other in /usr/lib/hal and see if it help.

I still don't see anything on the touch mode. BTW, for your information, by default the tablet is in touch mode (white led). It is changing to pen mode when I'm getting into the range area so... that's why I don't understand we are not getting more information by default.

Another comment for the gimp problem. Since I have been able to run wacomcpl, gimp recognized the stylus and the eraser but only once for the eraser. As soon as I change the paint brush to the eraser, I never got gimp to recognize the eraser device again. I've not rebooted yet but I expect it to work again the first time. I seems to remember seeing this behavior before. The stylus is always working.

Hopefully the information about gimp may help you to understand what is happening for this part.

I saw a post from ping in another forum and he was referring to signing a NDA to get access to the information from Wacom. That's kind of useless as once the source code is published, anybody will see how it is managed but, should we explore this avenue to get access to the documented part on the touch mode? I know ping was saying he was to look at it after his current project but... you seems comfortable with coding so you may be able to start the work on this with the proper information.

Thanks.

ehfortin

----------


## marek_online

Okay. I've ended up with a regression for some reason.

I installed libhal-dev and did a clean recompile (from newly unpacked and patched 0.8.4.3 source) and now I have the scrolling bug back and all of my devices are gone from the list in wacomcpl.  I'm pretty sure I covered everything, and made sure to use all of the patches from both wcm_working and wcm2, but I may have missed something. Wasn't the scrolling bug a result of evdev driving things rather than wacom?

I copied wacom.ko and hal-setup-wacom into place by hand.

Still no data from any of the /dev/input/events

There's some promise, though - a full list of devices here::



```
marek@Childers:/dev/input$ xinput --list --short
"Virtual core pointer"  id=0    [XPointer]      
"Virtual core keyboard" id=1    [XKeyboard]     
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"  id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5"  id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]        
"DELL DELL USB Keyboard"        id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Video Bus"     id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]                
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 pad"      id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 cursor"   id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 eraser"   id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"      id=9    [XExtensionPointer]
"ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse"       id=10   [XExtensionPointer]
"Logitech Optical USB Mouse"    id=11   [XExtensionPointer]        
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5"  id=12   [XExtensionPointer]
```

Have to call it quits for this evening now, alas.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I saw a post from ping in another forum and he was referring to signing a NDA to get access to the information from Wacom. That's kind of useless as once the source code is published, anybody will see how it is managed but, should we explore this avenue to get access to the documented part on the touch mode? I know ping was saying he was to look at it after his current project but... you seems comfortable with coding so you may be able to start the work on this with the proper information.


I am discussing this with Ping right now about the touch portion.  

As for looking for the /dev/input data, xxd or wacdump should have been the way to do it.  If xxd is not returning anything, it might mean that nothing is coming out of it.  Are you able to get anything out of either of the /dev/input/eventX files?

You said that wacdump is giving segfaults.  Is that for every time you use it?

----------


## ehfortin

> Okay. I've ended up with a regression for some reason.
> 
> I installed libhal-dev and did a clean recompile (from newly unpacked and patched 0.8.4.3 source) and now I have the scrolling bug back and all of my devices are gone from the list in wacomcpl.  I'm pretty sure I covered everything, and made sure to use all of the patches from both wcm_working and wcm2, but I may have missed something. Wasn't the scrolling bug a result of evdev driving things rather than wacom?
> 
> I copied wacom.ko and hal-setup-wacom into place by hand.
> 
> Still no data from any of the /dev/input/events
> 
> There's some promise, though - a full list of devices here::
> ...


Two things.

First, I don't think you must use the two patch kit at once. It's either one or the other. The working set is a fixed set that was known to be working for a particular set of tablet with the pen. The wcm2_patch is the one that is evolving to try to get more and more stuff to work. At least, that's my understanding and that's how I'm using it.

The interesting thing from your extract is that the xinput --list is giving you the Bamboo with pad, cursor, eraser and stylus. I've never got that yet. Is that with a .fdi or that's with xorg.conf?

Can you provide your config (either xorg.conf or .fdi or both if you use them both)? I would be curious to see what is different from what I'm using.

Where have you copied your hal-setup-wacom? As I said in a previous post, mine is in /usr/libexec but... that may be what is wrong. I've not tried yet to copy it in /usr/lib/hal

Actually, I just tried to copy it and I'm getting also the devices in xinput --list. Just have to figure why gimp is still pointing to stylus (default name I'm using in xorg.conf).

I've figured it... The device are saved in gimp and I didn't created the new one. So I'll change my xorg.conf to use the same name convention (Wacom Bamboo P&T <size> <device>) and see if it get me a better uniformity.

So, I may not have any questions anymore but make sure you don't use both patch kit at once (or ask yuathia about it to make sure).

ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

> I am discussing this with Ping right now about the touch portion.  
> 
> As for looking for the /dev/input data, xxd or wacdump should have been the way to do it.  If xxd is not returning anything, it might mean that nothing is coming out of it.  Are you able to get anything out of either of the /dev/input/eventX files?
> 
> You said that wacdump is giving segfaults.  Is that for every time you use it?


For the segfaults with wacdump, yes I don't remember having got anything else. For xxd, I had some result at some point but only in pen mode (not touch mode). Now, with the plug&play stuff being pretty much dynamic, I can't seems to get anything on event8 and event9 even if wacom and wacom-touch are created there. I talked about this in another post saying that each time I'm reconnecting the tablet, the input or event# used are changing (that's what I'm getting in /var/log/messages) but... the wacom and wacom-touch are always created on the same 2 events. I'll try xxd after my next reboot as I think event8 and event9 are only valid at boot time (with tablet already connected).

I hope your discussion with ping will be fructuous. I would like to see the touch part (and the buttons) working even if it doesn't means we will have the multitouch part for a while after that.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> Okay. I've ended up with a regression for some reason.
> 
> I installed libhal-dev and did a clean recompile (from newly unpacked and patched 0.8.4.3 source) and now I have the scrolling bug back and all of my devices are gone from the list in wacomcpl.  I'm pretty sure I covered everything, and made sure to use all of the patches from both wcm_working and wcm2, but I may have missed something. Wasn't the scrolling bug a result of evdev driving things rather than wacom?
> 
> I copied wacom.ko and hal-setup-wacom into place by hand.
> 
> Still no data from any of the /dev/input/events
> 
> There's some promise, though - a full list of devices here::
> ...


You are getting an XExtensionPointer for your Bamboo device.  What this most likely means is that the evdev module is using it and creating the scrolling issue.

When you have a chance, can you post the results of lshal and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  The Xorg.0.log will help us confirm that xorg is using the stylus with evdev (it will treat it like a mouse).  The lshal results will help us see if any wacom device udi entry is getting attached to the evdev module. 

As ehfortin said, you only need to use one set of the patches.  The wcm2_patch will allow you to use wacomcpl.  However, you should not be able to patch both sets at the same time because once the source is patched with one version, the line numbers will no longer line and and then it will reject the patch.  Hope that makes sense.

----------


## Ayuthia

> For the segfaults with wacdump, yes I don't remember having got anything else.


I going to guess that the segfault only provides the typical "segmentation fault (core dumped)" message.

----------


## ehfortin

> I going to guess that the segfault only provides the typical "segmentation fault (core dumped)" message.


It would have been too useful to get a detailed error message  :Wink: 

Yes, it is the typical message.

BTW, I can confirm that once I reconnect the tablet (or boot with it connected), I'll be able to use the "eraser" input device once in gimp. As soon as I change back to the stylus, even if I try to go back to the eraser, gimp stays on the stylus input device so I have 2 stylus input devices  :Smile: 

Don't know if it is related to the driver or gimp as I don't have a tablet that is fully working yet. Do you get the same result in gimp?

The other (maybe related) interesting thing is that xinput --list --short always shows 2 of each input device (eraser, stylus, touch, I removed the pad and the cursor for now) as below:



```
"eraser"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"touch"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"stylus"    id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"eraser"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"touch"    id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"stylus"    id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
```

Gimp is showing me two of each as well. It's hard to know which one is the correct stylus or eraser. I often activated both stylus, both eraser but... didn't get better results. But maybe gimp is getting lost because of this.

I've managed to see those in wacomcpl (again, everything in double) by using Favux .fdi file that I've modified (I was not getting the stylus).

@Favux, here is my .fdi once modified. It seems to work just about all the time (boot and plug&play). I don't have anything in my xorg.conf anymore which is great. Freedom!  :Guitar:   Well I may have exagerated a little bit. It is just a little more dynamic and less cumbersome this way.



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<!-- this is probably a bit imprecise -->
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains_outof="Wacom">
    <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
    <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">12</merge>
    <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="touch">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

That's about it for now. Hope somebody will have "THE" great idea and we will resolve this in the next few hours  :Wink: 

ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

More information regarding the eraser. As previously said, I noticed the issue with the eraser in gimp where I can only have gimp to recognized it as an eraser the first time after I connect the tablet. Now, I was playing with CellWriter and it is the same thing. I was able to reset a letter by pressing the eraser on the box but since... it's not available anymore. 

Log is clearly showing pen when I'm on the pen side and eraser when I'm on the eraser side. So why the apps like CellWriter and Gimp are recognizing the eraser on first usage ever but... not after that? I can only think about the code in the driver. Maybe there is some set/unset or reset that is not handled correctly and once it has been used, there is no state change recognized by the apps.

I'll let that to those who know what they are talking about  :Wink: 

Just thought it could be useful to know.

ehfortin

----------


## Favux

Hi ehfortin,

Thanks for updating on the .fdi.  Interestingly it was the other way around with marek_online, using:


```
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
```

broke stylus for him, whereas:


```
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
```

worked.  See his post #340.

Gali98 checked out adding libhal1-dev and it didn't break xorg.conf.  Unfortunately neither of us is getting 0.8.5 to work even with it added.

Ehfortin the double entries from HAL and then xorg.conf is one of the things 0.8.5 is suppose to fix.

Does anyone know if the new Bamboo's are suppose to support the Wacom mouse?  I know some have pad.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Don't know if it is related to the driver or gimp as I don't have a tablet that is fully working yet. Do you get the same result in gimp?


I wish I could help answer this one, but I don't have any Wacom devices and my N-Trig tablet only came with a stylus that has no eraser.




> The other (maybe related) interesting thing is that xinput --list --short always shows 2 of each input device (eraser, stylus, touch, I removed the pad and the cursor for now) as below:


I am guessing that you are getting two entries because of how the .fdi file is currently defined.  If you look at lshal, you will see that there are two entries there that have an info.category = 'input'.  You will also see that the current .fdi rule will satisfy both entries.  If the entry fulfills the match rules, it will use them.  What you might be able to do is define one of them as a stylus and the other as the eraser and see if it will work.  Of course, this would just be a workaround if it does work because I am pretty sure that is not how it was designed.

EDIT:  Looks like Favux beat me in responding.  Sorry for the duplicate response.

----------


## Ayuthia

> More information regarding the eraser. As previously said, I noticed the issue with the eraser in gimp where I can only have gimp to recognized it as an eraser the first time after I connect the tablet. Now, I was playing with CellWriter and it is the same thing. I was able to reset a letter by pressing the eraser on the box but since... it's not available anymore. 
> 
> Log is clearly showing pen when I'm on the pen side and eraser when I'm on the eraser side. So why the apps like CellWriter and Gimp are recognizing the eraser on first usage ever but... not after that? I can only think about the code in the driver. Maybe there is some set/unset or reset that is not handled correctly and once it has been used, there is no state change recognized by the apps.
> 
> I'll let that to those who know what they are talking about 
> 
> Just thought it could be useful to know.
> 
> ehfortin


I was thinking about this also.  I think that there is an issue with the eraser portion in the code.  It was looking like 0x80 code was fixing the problem for the eraser, but I was not understanding why.  I was going to look at it when I had a chance, but now this comes up.  So if we can get this figured out, we can most likely fix the cursor from going to the upper left hand corner.

The workaround for the eraser issue was to move the stylus in and out of range twice and then the eraser worked again.  I am not for sure if it will work this time or not.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

I went to the Wacom site again, of the 5 (?) new models none seems to support the Wacom mouse (puck).  The most expensive ($200), the Bamboo Fun, doesn't seem to have it.  I'm pretty sure the previous Bamboo Fun did come with a puck.

So unless someone tells me different the next .fdi won't have cursor.

----------


## Ayuthia

I have decided to change line 174 in src/2.6.28/wacom_wac.c from:


```
    if (data[1] & 0x80) {
```

to:
[code[    if (data[1] != 0x80) {p/code]
So that the eraser will be reset.  I am currently noticing that it does not get reset when the stylus gets flipped from eraser to pen.

However, this change might take us back to the issue where the eraser does not come back when you go from eraser, to pen, and back to eraser.

If you test this wcm2_patch, please try going from eraser, to pen, and back to eraser.  Let me know if the cursor moves towards the upper left hand corner when the stylus is moved out of range of the pad and if the eraser still works or not.  If it does not work, please try moving the stylus in pen mode in and out of pad range two times and see if the eraser works again.  Also please attach the /var/log/messages and /var/log/Xorg.0.log files.  Thanks!

----------


## marek_online

Right, thanks for the help. Things are working again (I had tried to use both patches, sorry).

ehfortin, hal-setup-wacom did indeed get put in /usr/lib/exec, but I have also copied it to /usr/lib/hal just in case.

I have attached my Xorg.0.log and, in case it might be of some interest the last few lines of my /var/log/messages. I made sure that the last couple of strokes were with the eraser, but I don't know how to parse the information in the file to make much sense of it.

Still no data from wacdump /dev/input/wacom, and no devices available in wacomcpl, though I haven't tried the latest wcm2 patch yet, and trying to do:
patch -p1 < wacomcpl-exec.patch
gave me a "no such file" error with the patch I did use.



```
marek@Childers:~$ xinput --list --short
"Virtual core pointer"  id=0    [XPointer]
"Virtual core keyboard" id=1    [XKeyboard]
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"  id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5"  id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"DELL DELL USB Keyboard"        id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Video Bus"     id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 pad"      id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 cursor"   id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 eraser"   id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"      id=9    [XExtensionPointer]
"ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse"       id=10   [XExtensionPointer]
"Logitech Optical USB Mouse"    id=11   [XExtensionPointer]
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5"  id=12   [XExtensionPointer]
```

Oh, and finally, I tried ehfortin's fdi file as posted, to no avail - things stopped working completely, as they do if I use that alternate merge line.

Cheers.

----------


## marek_online

> If you test this wcm2_patch, please try going from eraser, to pen, and back to eraser. Let me know if the cursor moves towards the upper left hand corner when the stylus is moved out of range of the pad and if the eraser still works or not. If it does not work, please try moving the stylus in pen mode in and out of pad range two times and see if the eraser works again. Also please attach the /var/log/messages and /var/log/Xorg.0.log files. Thanks!


Using the new wcm2 patch the upward-leftward movement of the cursor is fixed - the pointer stays just where I left it when I take the pen away.

Everything works as was though - eraser acts as a pen in the GIMP and in Xournal, no data from wacdump /dev/input/wacom, no devices listed in the wacomcpl (though the wacompl-exec patch worked this time).

The Xorg.0.log associated with the new wcm2 patch is attached, as is another excerpt from /var/log/messages. I noticed that the stylus switched from reporting as pen to reporting as eraser, and took the excerpt from around the transition. Once it switched to reporting as an eraser, it stayed that way, despite the fact that I switched from pen to eraser and back several times.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Using the new wcm2 patch the upward-leftward movement of the cursor is fixed - the pointer stays just where I left it when I take the pen away.
> 
> Everything works as was though - eraser acts as a pen in the GIMP and in Xournal, no data from wacdump /dev/input/wacom, no devices listed in the wacomcpl (though the wacompl-exec patch worked this time).
> 
> The Xorg.0.log associated with the new wcm2 patch is attached, as is another excerpt from /var/log/messages. I noticed that the stylus switched from reporting as pen to reporting as eraser, and took the excerpt from around the transition. Once it switched to reporting as an eraser, it stayed that way, despite the fact that I switched from pen to eraser and back several times.


Thanks for the update and assistance.  Would it be possible to see the entire messages log?  The information that you posted does not show the switching back to pen because the log might have been cut short.  It currently shows that the pen was just removed and the eraser was just reaching the pad but it never made contact.  I would like to see the portion where the eraser makes the contact and is lifted out of contact.  This is where the eraser somehow does not seem to be reporting correctly back to xorg.  The data in the messages file is accurate in reporting the data line (so it should show the stylus flipping), but the rest of the information is based on what was done to the code change.

Also, can you verify that the DebugLevel is set in your .fdi file?  The sample on how it should look like is in post 330.

----------


## ehfortin

> Hi ehfortin,
> 
> Thanks for updating on the .fdi.  Interestingly it was the other way around with marek_online, using:
> 
> 
> ```
>     <match key="info.category" contains="input">
> ```
> 
> ...


I just fixed my dual entry in xinput --list --short. I had to use the if0 as you put it but I had to do a match with the contains_outof instead of just contains. With this, I only have the stylus, the touch and the eraser defined and wacomcpl is also happy with it. Didn't tried it yet in gimp but I still have to put the new patch into my code before trying.

Here is the new .fdi that is working and should work for marek_online as well as I'm back to refering to if0 in it as it was the case before.

@marek_online: I saw that your xinput --list is still showing "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" in front of "eraser", "stylus" and such. wacomcpl seems to only work with the short version (one word only) so that's what this .fdi should accomplish for you. Once copied and you reconnect the tablet, you should get stylus, eraser and touch as the result of a xinput --list --short.



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<!-- this is probably a bit imprecise -->
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains_outof="if0">
    <match key="info.product" contains_outof="Wacom">
    <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
    <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">12</merge>
    <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="touch">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Let see if it is working for others. Note that I voluntary removed the pad and cursor section so if you need it, you will have to add those in the same format as what is done for the three remaining one.

@Favux: The new model don't have mouse. However, I think I saw that we can get one as an accessory. Will have to double check this. Just did and there is a mouse for the bamboo Fun but... I have no idea if it is for the old version, the new one or both. If anybody can find out, that would be useful.

So, I'm heading for the new patch and will come back with logs and results.

ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

> I have decided to change line 174 in src/2.6.28/wacom_wac.c from:
> 
> 
> ```
>     if (data[1] & 0x80) {
> ```
> 
> to:
> [code[    if (data[1] != 0x80) {p/code]
> ...


Interestingly, as already reported, yes it fixes the movement of the pointer when moving out of range. Also, pen and eraser are working great BUT you have to get 2 times out of range and come back with the same end of the stylus so that it is recognized correctly.

For example, in gimp, If I start drawing, it is recognized as a stylus. If I move to the eraser, it works the first time. I got back to using the pen but... it stays in eraser. I get out of range and come back with the pen and then, it is recognized as the stylus. If I want to erase something, putting the eraser will still stay in stylus mode until I get out of range and come back to the tablet again with the eraser. Then it will be recognized as the eraser.

I think you were expecting this. I'm including my log (truncated because I just saw it is over 80MB large). I should have a complete session after disconnect/reconnect.

We are getting there. Slowly but surely.

ehfortin

----------


## marek_online

> Thanks for the update and assistance.  Would it be possible to see the entire messages log?  The information that you posted does not show the switching back to pen because the log might have been cut short.  It currently shows that the pen was just removed and the eraser was just reaching the pad but it never made contact.  I would like to see the portion where the eraser makes the contact and is lifted out of contact.  This is where the eraser somehow does not seem to be reporting correctly back to xorg.  The data in the messages file is accurate in reporting the data line (so it should show the stylus flipping), but the rest of the information is based on what was done to the code change.
> 
> Also, can you verify that the DebugLevel is set in your .fdi file?  The sample on how it should look like is in post 330.


The messages log is too big to post to the forum (the last excerpt I posted was just under the limit) - if you want to PM me a mail address I can mail you the whole thing (it's rather large).

I'm now using the fdi file ehfortin posted above (which works, thanks!) and so DebugLevel should now be set correctly. It wasn't before, I don't think.

Edit: I'm an idiot. Attached is a copy of most of the wacom information in /var/log/messages for the session in question. Still couldn't fit it all, but should be more than you need I think.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

I just tried the new patch. The scrolling effect is not there anymore.
And the cursors stays at its last position.

I have one last question: How can I set the modus to "relative" (so if I have two displays, a painted circle will not be a circle)?

EDIT: the mouse won't work with GIMP anymore. Also if I set the mode in GIMP to screen (it was deisabled for the mouse).

----------


## Favux

Hi _Stefan_3_,

Are you using a .fdi or a xorg.conf?

The mouse you are talking about is a mouse you use in Gimp correct?  Not a Wacom mouse that comes with your tablet?

----------


## _Stefan_3_

> Are you using a .fdi or a xorg.conf?


I am using .fdi.




> The mouse you are talking about is a mouse you use in Gimp correct?  Not a Wacom mouse that comes with your tablet?


My Hardware mouse is not working in GIMP.
The Wacom table mouse works in GIMP.

Edit->Settings->Input Devices->Configure Enhanced Input Devices

(I just have the German version, so I do not know if it is correctly translated)

I set the Wacom Pen mode to screen and I set my hardware mouse mode to screen.

I can draw with my tablet but not with my hardware mouse.

----------


## Favux

Hi _Stefan_3_,

For a .fdi to use relative:


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.Mode" type="string">Relative</merge>
```

Changing 'Relative' to 'Absolute' is the default.

What model do you have?  Is it the Bamboo Fun (CTH661)?  Did the Wacom mouse come with it or did you have one?  The US Wacom web site doesn't mention a Wacom mouse option.

There appears to be a pointer conflict in Gimp.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

> What model do you have?  Is it the Bamboo Fun (CTH661)?  Did the Wacom mouse come with it or did you have one?  The US Wacom web site doesn't mention a Wacom mouse option.
> 
> There appears to be a pointer conflict in Gimp.


I do have the CTL-460.

Wacom mouse?

I cannot draw anything with USB mouse, just with my pen on the graphictablet.


I have set the mode of the tablet to relative. If I want to draw a point in GIMP, it draws me a line from 0,0 absolute screenwidth/heigth to the point I have touched.

----------


## Favux

Hi _Stefan_3_,

OK.  No Wacom mouse.  Was there an option to get/use a Wacom mouse?

For your usb mouse to work in Gimp you need to disable it in Gimp's extended input devices.  Give that a try.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

Ok, my USB mouse works again.

Still the problem with the relative mode of the table.

I have attached a screenshot of what happens if I want to draw a point in GIMP.

----------


## Favux

Hi _Stefan_3_,

Ok that's the sort of thing Ayuthia wants to investigate.  You could supply and little more information about your setup.  For example are you using one of the .fdi's posted on this thread.  Which one?  Which patch did you apply to linuxwacom 0.8.3?  And attach the relevant portions of Xorg.0.log, /var/log/messages, etc.  That way he can see if he needs to make changes to the code.

----------


## _Stefan_3_

Well, I reattached the tabled and the problem was solved!
For me everything is working fine, now.

Thanks for your help! I hope I will not get any problems more.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ok, my USB mouse works again.
> 
> Still the problem with the relative mode of the table.
> 
> I have attached a screenshot of what happens if I want to draw a point in GIMP.


If you put another point in GIMP, does it connect the previous endpoint to it or does it just create a dot?

EDIT: Nevermind.  It looks like you were able to fix it.

----------


## Favux

New Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch models and supported devices


```
Bamboo Touch (CTT460)	 	touch, pad					
	Product ID = 0xd0
Bamboo Pen (CTL460)		stylus 			
	Product ID = 0xd4
Bamboo Pen & Touch (CTH460)	stylus, eraser; touch, pad		
	Product ID = 0xd1
Bamboo Craft (CTH461)	 	stylus, eraser; touch, pad	
	Product ID = 0xd2
Bamboo Fun (CTH661)	 	stylus, eraser; touch, pad
	Product ID = 0xd3
```

*All styli have two buttons (rocker switch)

Pad Buttons (see screen shot):


```
   WinXP		Linux
1. Touch toggle		Middle click
2. BackSpace		Right click
3. Right click		Pg Up
4. Left click		Pg Dn
```

* per munooka & bromalex

Buttons 1,2,3 configurable with xsetwacom commands or wacomcpl.  Button 4 not being configurable is apparently a Xorg (Xserver/Xinput) bug.  4 buttons are counted but the buttons are identified 2 to 5 and so button 5 is cut off and not configurable.  Howeveer you can now  configure Button4 in Lucid by cloning the latest xf86-input-wacom or downloading the 0.10.7 tar.

*1) For Jaunty or Karmic* use one of the attached *10-wacom.fdi's* (either the new-working or rc2) below.  You can edit the .fdi with:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi
```

You could also use the xorg.conf, but at the cost of losing hot plugging.
*In Karmic the .fdi name changes to '10-linuxwacom.fdi'.

*2)*  For *Lucid* you can use the default 10-wacom.conf located at /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/.   You could also use the xorg.conf, but at the cost of losing hot plugging.  Because HAL has been removed you can't use a .fdi.  Then use the appropriate xsetwacom script attached below.

*3a)* For *xorg.conf* add a symlink rule to the bottom of the table in "40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules" in "/lib/udev/rules.d/".  This avoids having to use the usb pci by-path.

Bamboo Pen (CTL460) (without touch):


```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen"
```

With touch:


```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d1", SYMLINK="input/tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
```

*Use your specific Product ID.

Edit with:


```
gksudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules
```

*In Lucid the name changes to 69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules.



```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c5", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq20wsx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c6", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq12wx"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c7", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtu1931"
<----- Add symlink rule here ----->

# Convenience links for the common case of a single tablet.  We could do just this:
#ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
# but for legacy reasons, we keep the input/wacom link as the generic stylus device.
```

If the "40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules" is not there you can install it by using Appendix 3 in this HOW TO.  Or there is a copy in the linuxwacom package in "/src/util/" called '60-wacom.rules'.

*3b)* You can *edit xorg.conf* with:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

In Lucid in "ServerLayout" you can remove the "SendCoreEvents" as they are no longer needed by Xserver 1.7.  The test3 xorg.conf reflects the fact that pad is on the touch pci usb by-path (and hence the wacom-touch symlink).  [So the test2 xorg.conf, with pad in the "usual" location as a subdevice of stylus, has been removed.]

*4a)* With either the .fdi or xorg.conf once "xinput --list" and "xsetwacom list" agree with each other and return stylus, eraser, pad, and touch (if you have all of them) you can use *wacomcpl* to calibrate and configure your tablet.  To set it up so it's settings last through a reboot see "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet" in this HOW TO.

*4b)*  For *Lucid* you can use an xsetwacom script file instead of wacomcpl's .xinitrc.  Set it up to auto-start as in 4a).  Sample attached below.  Rename it .xsetwacom.sh (or whatever you want) and place it in your home directory.  Remember it will be a hidden file.

*5)*  Attached below is a touch toggle script (with notification).  Rename it .toggle-touch.sh (or whatever you want) and place it in your home directory.  Remember it will be a hidden file.  Also please remember you have to chmod it to make it executable, or right click on it and in Properties in the Permission tab check Execute as program, like you did with .xinitrc or .xsetwacom.sh above.  Then you have to make a key binding for it in order to use it through a tablet button.  If you haven't already install the CompizConfig Settings Manager through Synaptic Package Manager.
-click on the General option
-click on Commands
-in Command line 0 (or whatever line you want) add the path to .toggle-touch.sh, e.g.:  /home/yourusername/.toggle-touch.sh
-click on Key Bindings and then to edit the corresponding Run command 0 click on the Disabled button.
-next use a key combination not already in use, e.g. <Control>t, by pressing the Grab key combination button and pressing the key combination.  The ctrl-t combination is the one in the sample xsetwacom script bound to Button1.  You can also just press ctrl-t.
-you're done

For notification install libnotify-bin by entering in a terminal:


```
sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
```

Otherwise comment out the two notify lines in the script.

*Note*:  In Lucid I'm using the latest linuxwacom wacom.ko 0.8.8-3 and the latest git clone of xf86-input-wacom (equivalent to 0.10.7).  See the *linuxwacom HOW TO*.

*6)*  If you are left-handed and want the tablet flipped you can use commands like:


```
xsetwacom set stylus rotate HALF 
xsetwacom set eraser rotate HALF
xsetwacom set touch rotate HALF
```

in wacomcpl's .xinitrc script.  Or you can add to the .fdi:


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.Rotate" type="string">HALF</merge>
```

under the stylus line in the first usb section and under the touch line in the second usb section.
Rotation orientations:  normal(landscape)=none or 0; left=ccw or 1; right=cw or 2; inverted=half or 3.

Edit:  The P & T's have the pad (tablet buttons) on 'if1' instead of 'if0' like the other Wacom tablets.  The new-working .fdi attached below reflects this.  A debug (testing) version of the new-generic .fdi is at *post #579* in the "Wacom Bamboo Pen and Touch Series Development" thread.

Edit2:  The new-generic release candidate 2 (rc2) .fdi attached below is my attempt to construct a .fdi that works for (nearly) all the Wacom tablets.  It does work for the P & T's.  It's been mainly tested in Karmic.

----------


## Ayuthia

Can I request that someone try the xorg.conf setup that Favux has created in the previous post?  I want to see if the eraser will work with the current wcm2_patch and that xorg.conf setup.  My thought (or maybe it is a hope) is that it will be cause the devices are listed separately.

Favux, I am sure that the hal-setup-wacom option does work, but have you seen it work in Jaunty?  I am trying to see how this works in the code, but from the data that has been attached, it almost seems as if the attached tools for the stylus is not being picked up.

From what I can tell, the id is always showing up as a 2 which is assigned to the pen.  It never changes in the Xorg.0.log.  So far from where I have looked, it should have gone through the list of attached tools to select the correct one, but it should have triggered one of the debug messages.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia,

Yes with a 10-wacom.fdi I have seen that the info.callout using hal-setup-wacom works fine in Jaunty for appending eraser, cursor, and pad.  I have not seen anyone be able to use it for touch.

Edit:  Let me clarify.  It does not work for the Wacom usb touch capable tablet pc's.  It does work for the Wacom serial touch tablet pc's.  The difference may be helpful.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia,

Maybe we're using the wrong debug command?  Even though they're in the stylus section perhaps:


```
	<merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">12</merge>
```

doesn't apply accross an info.callout append.

Could someone try?:


```
	<merge key="input.x11_options.CommonDBG" type="string">12</merge>
```

And see if that gives info. in Xorg.0.log for Ayuthia.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Ayuthia,
> 
> Maybe we're using the wrong debug command?  Even though they're in the stylus section perhaps:
> 
> 
> ```
> 	<merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">12</merge>
> ```
> 
> ...


I have no problems with trying that one out to see what happens.  Hopefully it will show something obvious that we are missing.

I have also updated the wcm2_patch to no longer report pad data again just to make sure that none of the code in there is causing a problem with the eraser.

So if anybody has some time to test these things out, it would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Favux

Hi ehfortin,

The last time I saw a lshal there were three daughters created:  if0, if1, and if2.  The stylus is if0 and putatively touch is if1.  Or at least it is with the Wacom touch tablet pc's.  What was happening is your match wasn't seperating out if1 (touch?) so it was trying to configure the other devices (eraser, etc.) too.

That's why I matched to if0.  You can use anything that will seperate the branches of the device tree.  I am concerned about**:


```
      <match key="info.product" contains_outof="Wacom">
```

because I only see that where there's a list like:


```
<match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
```

I don't understand why:


```
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
```

doesn't work for you.  Maybe we should look at your lshal?


Hi marek_online,

That's part of the point of the .fdi's I'm posting.  They parse the names HAL/dBus is returning into linuxwacom names like stylus, eraser, pad, and touch.  Since wacomcpl is hard coded to require those names it won't work without them.  So:


```
xsetwacom list
```

has to return those names for wacomcpl to work.  And it won't unless:


```
xinput --list
```

also returns them.  Not the long names with the tablet model you had, that the default wacom.fdi returns.  Does that help to clear it up?

You said ehfortin's modified .fdi worked for you.  I'm wondering if you have to use the 'contains_outof' line.  Would you mind testing:


```
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
```

in place of it and see if that works for you?

----------


## marek_online

> I have also updated the wcm2_patch to no longer report pad data again just to make sure that none of the code in there is causing a problem with the eraser.


I'm afraid the updated patch crashes X on startup, unless I've done something wrong. It did that "try to start three or four times" thing, sometimes getting as far as the KDE splash screen, before hanging and requiring a SysRq reboot.

Hi Favux, before I tried the new patch I tried this in the fdi:


```
<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
```

It works fine. Having a look at /var/log/messages afterward it looked like the stylus was more reliablly reporting as pen and eraser when switched (though I don't really know what I was looking at there - would the fdi affect the output in /var/log/messages?).

Edit: I've attached the /var/log/messages, which I think includes information both from the working change in the fdi and, beneath it, the problem with the new wcm2 patch (there are a number of segfaults reported there for Xorg.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I'm afraid the updated patch crashes X on startup, unless I've done something wrong. It did that "try to start three or four times" thing, sometimes getting as far as the KDE splash screen, before hanging and requiring a SysRq reboot.
> 
> Hi Favux, before I tried the new patch I tried this in the fdi:
> 
> 
> ```
> <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
> ```
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking this.  I have put the pad data back and added some debug messages to see when it is sending pad data.  Can someone test this version and see if we can figure out what is being sent through the pad data?  Right now I know that it is not sending the correct information over, but there is something that the system needs from it that we need to figure out.  As usual, the patch is in post 144.

----------


## marek_online

> Thanks for checking this. I have put the pad data back and added some debug messages to see when it is sending pad data. Can someone test this version and see if we can figure out what is being sent through the pad data? Right now I know that it is not sending the correct information over, but there is something that the system needs from it that we need to figure out. As usual, the patch is in post 144.


This latest patch produces the same X crash, unfortunately.

Just to confirm I'm doing it correctly, these are the steps I'm using.



```
tar -xjvf linuxwacom-8.4.3.tar.bz2
tar -xjvf wcm2_patch.tar.bz2
cp wcm2_patch/* linuxwacom-8.4.3/
cd linuxwacom-8.4.3
patch -p1 < wacomcpl-exec.patch
patch -p1 < wacom_sys.c.patch
patch -p1 < wacom_wac.c.patch
patch -p1 < wacom_wac.h.patch
patch -p1 < wactablet.h.patch
patch -p1 < wacusb.c.patch
patch -p1 < wcmUSB.c.patch
make clean
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
make # Forgot this first time, but I do of course run it normally.
sudo make install
sudo cp src/2.6.28/wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
sudo rmmod wacom
sudo insmod src/2.6.28/wacom.ko   #Note, X crashes immediately.
sudo depmod -e #I would do this if everything else up to this point had worked.
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> This latest patch produces the same X crash, unfortunately.
> 
> Just to confirm I'm doing it correctly, these are the steps I'm using.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> tar -xjvf linuxwacom-8.4.3.tar.bz2
> tar -xjvf wcm2_patch.tar.bz2
> ...


Usually I do a make before the sudo make install, but I am not for sure if it will do the make automatically or not when you just call sudo make install.

Would you mind trying to recompile it with the make and sudo make install?  This one should not have crashed X because I put the code back and just added a couple of simple print statements. 

If it does crash again, can you please attach the Xorg.0.log that has the crash information (if there are any)?

----------


## marek_online

Sorry, I do of course run 'make' before 'make install', silly omission.

Recompiled just to check, and at first thought all was well as 'depmod -e' ran without a hitch, but then realised that I'd plugged out the tablet. Plugging it in immediately caused the crash again. There's nothing in either Xorg.0.log or /var/log/messages about the crash, either, unfortunately.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Sorry, I do of course run 'make' before 'make install', silly omission.
> 
> Recompiled just to check, and at first thought all was well as 'depmod -e' ran without a hitch, but then realised that I'd plugged out the tablet. Plugging it in immediately caused the crash again. There's nothing in either Xorg.0.log or /var/log/messages about the crash, either, unfortunately.


Before I revert the code back, can you try compiling the wcm_working_patch instead of the wcm2_patch just to be sure that we are not running into something strange?

I did a comparison between the working patch and the wcm2 patch and the main differences are the pressure changes, the data[1] check, the the logic to print out the data fields.  All of those were working before the patch.  The remaining are just print statements.

If it does not crash with the wcm_working_patch, then I will revert the code back.  Thanks for doing this for me.

----------


## marek_online

Okay, another crash. It didn't crash as soon as I plugged in the tablet though (and this may actually be the same as the last time), but rather as soon as I brought the pen near the tablet.

Would this be a problem with either hal-setup-wacom or the .fdi file?

----------


## Favux

Did you change the .fdi line that has 'DebugLevel' to 'CommonDBG'?  If so try changing it back.

----------


## marek_online

Hi Favux,




> Did you change the .fdi line that has 'DebugLevel' to 'CommonDBG'?  If so try changing it back.


I didn't, but I've just realised that I've got two relevant fdi files:


```
/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi
```

Possible culprit there? One is the same fdi posted by ehfortin a while ago, the other the most recent one posted by yourself. I'll try getting rid of one of them.

EDIT: Okay, it looks like the second fdi file was the problem. Sorry about that. The 10.-wacom.fdi file you most recently posted, Favux, doesn't seem to play nice with the wcm2_patch driver, with my hardware. Wish I could say why, but there's no useful information in the log files.

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online,

I assume you used the test2 not the alt.touch_test2?  Are you using Jaunty?

That's too bad.  If there was some info. it would help.  I looked at it and don't see a problem.  Maybe you could try removing the touch section?:


```
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="touch">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
```

And if that doesn't work the append touch line?

----------


## marek_online

> I assume you used the test2 not the alt.touch_test2?  Are you using Jaunty?


Yeah, it was the test2, and I am using Jaunty (though perhaps not for much longer! Roll on Thursday).

I'll try the edit.

EDIT: Okay, it seems I've been sloppy in my observations again I'm afraid. Apologies. The test2.fdi file you posted above, Favus, works fine, without edits. I'm not sure what was causing the problem earlier, but having both fdi files in the same folder seems to have been the problem, rather than either one by itself.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Yeah, it was the test2, and I am using Jaunty (though perhaps not for much longer! Roll on Thursday).
> 
> I'll try the edit.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, it seems I've been sloppy in my observations again I'm afraid. Apologies. The test2.fdi file you posted above, Favus, works fine, without edits. I'm not sure what was causing the problem earlier, but having both fdi files in the same folder seems to have been the problem, rather than either one by itself.


I am just happy that you are assisting with this!  I have went ahead and commented out the pad portion again just to make sure that it won't crash X and try to isolate the issue with the eraser.

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online,




> I am just happy that you are assisting with this!


I second Aryuthia!

I needed to review the .fdi again anyway.

What would be very nice is if you checked out the alt.touch .fdi now that we know the other one works.  I'm interested in seeing if that works without breaking anything and if the debug line in the touch section returns anything.

----------


## ehfortin

> Hi Favux,
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, but I've just realised that I've got two relevant fdi files:
> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
> ...


That's something you will have to remember. Each time you do the make install, it will copy the 10-linuxwacom.fdi (or 10-wacom.fdi) over the one in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty

I did that a few times as well and it is now the first place I'm looking when there is something not working as it was before the last patch.

I'll try the latest and greatest patch a little later tonight and report with the logs. I'll add the touch section in my .fdi file as well to see. And I'll revise my lshal to make sure the information I'm getting should match a 'contains="Wacom"'.

ehfortin

----------


## marek_online

> That's something you will have to remember. Each time you do the make install, it will copy the 10-linuxwacom.fdi (or 10-wacom.fdi) over the one in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty


Yep, that's what the problem was. I had switched to using 10-wacom.fdi, but the compilation produces 10-linuxwacom.fdi, so with each compilation I was creating an fdi conflict. I'd spotted it before (when the difference between if0 and input was an issue), but had completely forgotten.

The latest patch is working as the others, with the alt.touch.fdi file, which also seems to work a treat.

Various outputs and logs attached, in the hope of them being useful. Gotta sign off for the night now.

Cheers.

----------


## ehfortin

Hello,

I've tried the new patch. I guess the only way I can describe it is not worst, not better. To me, it seems the same. I still have to get in-range/out-of-range 2 times to switch from pen to eraser and back (except the first time). Note that it seems that it is at getting out-of-range the second time that it is switching, not when I'm getting back into range.

Otherwise said, I have this:

Pen
Eraser
Eraser (but was trying pen)
Pen
Pen (but was trying eraser

and so on. That's what you will see in my logs (messages and Xorg.0.log). I've also tried the buttons on the tablet and the touch.

I've included the .fdi and the lshal. Favux, for an unknown reason, it seems to work now with the containts on Wacom. I'll keep an eye on it as it was not working properly before. You will also see that the touch definition in the .fdi is there. The touch is in lshal as well. Don't know why it is not picking up.

I think it is pretty much what I can say for now.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> Otherwise said, I have this:
> 
> Pen
> Eraser
> Eraser (but was trying pen)
> Pen
> Pen (but was trying eraser


Ok.  This could be a problem.  I am seeing the pen/eraser/eraser/pen/pen results in your messages log, but you are saying that it should have been pen/eraser/pen/pen/eraser?  If that is the case, we are going to have to re-evaluate the hardware data that is being sent.  We were thinking that 0xf0 and 0xf1 were pen and 0xf8 and 0xf9 were eraser.  From what you are saying, the message data results are not matching the actual actions.  Is this correct?

----------


## ehfortin

> Ok.  This could be a problem.  I am seeing the pen/eraser/eraser/pen/pen results in your messages log, but you are saying that it should have been pen/eraser/pen/pen/eraser?  If that is the case, we are going to have to re-evaluate the hardware data that is being sent.  We were thinking that 0xf0 and 0xf1 were pen and 0xf8 and 0xf9 were eraser.  From what you are saying, the message data results are not matching the actual actions.  Is this correct?


My goal was to draw something, erase it, draw again. To do it, I saw gimp coming to stylus,eraser,eraser (even if I was on the stylus point), stylus, stylus (even if I was now on the eraser side), eraser.

I've not noticed if the f0, f1, f8 and f9 where wrong at these particular time. Usually, they are correct (f0 is in range with pen, f1 - contact with pen, f8 - in range with eraser, f9 - contact with eraser) and I can reproduce it as I want.

Note that I saw that the e0, e1, e8 and e9 are for the same situation but when I'm just on the border of the area (at the white line that is printed on the tablet). That's answer where it was coming from. These are reproducible as well.

I hope this clarify more what I was referring too.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> My goal was to draw something, erase it, draw again. To do it, I saw gimp coming to stylus,eraser,eraser (even if I was on the stylus point), stylus, stylus (even if I was now on the eraser side), eraser.
> 
> I've not noticed if the f0, f1, f8 and f9 where wrong at these particular time. Usually, they are correct (f0 is in range with pen, f1 - contact with pen, f8 - in range with eraser, f9 - contact with eraser) and I can reproduce it as I want.
> 
> Note that I saw that the e0, e1, e8 and e9 are for the same situation but when I'm just on the border of the area (at the white line that is printed on the tablet). That's answer where it was coming from. These are reproducible as well.
> 
> I hope this clarify more what I was referring too.
> 
> ehfortin


That is good to hear that you see that the messages are matching up.  I will spend some time comparing the messages log with the xorg log to see where the differences are.  Hopefully I can come up with something for tomorrow.

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online,

Good to see both of the test2 .fdi's worked for you.  Disappointing that xinput doesn't show touch.  That was with the alt.touch .fdi, correct?  Messages seems to be seeing both events.  Did you look at the xorg.conf I posted here?


Hi ehfortin,

I think it would be better to remove:


```
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
```

when trying to configure touch through if1.  Interesting that hal-setup-wacom did generate a daughter for touch off if0.  Xorg says:


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device stylus touch
```

The if1 line in the .fdi also seemed to configured if1 correctly.  Maybe it's the combination that caused in Xorg.0.log:


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device touch
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) touch device is /dev/input/event8
(**) Option "DebugLevel" "12"
(**) WACOM: touch debug level set to 12
(**) touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) touch: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0xb229bd0 priv=0xb21e2e0 type=eraser(touch) flags=16642 fd=-1 what=INIT
xf86WcmDevOpen
opening /dev/input/event8
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
usbDetect
touch Wacom X driver grabbed event device
initializing USB tablet
WACOM: touch max value(s) was wrong MaxTouchY = 0 MaxTouchY = 0.
Failed to open device (fd=-1)
xf86WcmProc INIT FAILED
(EE) Couldn't init device "touch"
xf86WcmUninit
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (1)
```

But that's the first time I've seen touch stuff with debug.  So it looks like progress to me!  This:


```
WACOM: touch max value(s) was wrong MaxTouchY = 0 MaxTouchY = 0.
```

may be actually telling us something.  Is the resolution for touch the same as stylus?  It isn't for the usb tablet pc's with touch.

----------


## bogdanbiv

> For now, I have created the two patches.  This is for the 2.6.28 kernel only (Jaunty) and should cover the CTH-460, CTH-661, and the CTL-460 models. (quote from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=144)


What about the 2.6.31 kernel in Karmic, how could I get the driver to compile under Karmic?

----------


## Favux

Hi bogdanbiv,

Using linuxwacom 0.8.4-3 you could follow this HOW TO:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949  Just remember to add to step 2) this:


```
sudo apt-get install libhal-dev
```

I need to add that for Karmic and probably Jaunty.  And use the Karmic step 3).  Remember to check if a 10-linuxwacom.fdi is installed.  And be sure to compare it to Ayuthia's patching and compiling instructions.

Hi everyone,

Since we now know both of the test2 .fdi's in post #384 work, I would appreciate someone then testing each one of them with wacomcpl.  You can set it up to survive a reboot following "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet" here.  What I'm interested in knowing is if there is any difference when selecting touch (and if it's there).  In other words does one or both of the .fdi's get wacomcpl to offer to calibrate touch?

----------


## marek_online

> Good to see both of the test2 .fdi's worked for you. Disappointing that xinput doesn't show touch. That was with the alt.touch .fdi, correct? Messages seems to be seeing both events. Did you look at the xorg.conf I posted here?


Hi Favux,

It was the alt.touch .fdi I was using before (and I think I'm using now). I've just tried the xorg.conf file you posted (or rather, copied out the relevant sections into my own xorg.conf) and it crashed X in the same way that an xorg config did a couple of days ago - I get a scrambled screen as X tries to start (just after the nVidia splash page) and then it goes through its "trying to start three times" routine, before blanking entirely. Xorg.0.log attached.

On the wacomcpl front, both of the fdi files seem to have the same outcome for me, neither of them showing touch, both of them offering stylus, eraser and pad (though there are no options for pad, just a blank pane, which I'm assuming is standard?). 
EDIT: Just to make it clear, stylus and eraser both allow for the calibration of Feel, Buttons, Positioning, Screen mapping and Tracking. Calibirations seems to work fine.

Also attached is a latest /var/log/messages, where I've tried to be a little more disciplined in the use of the stylus - drawing a single line in the GIMP, then a single line with the eraser, repeated several times. 

@ehfortin - does your eraser actually erase? Mine still only acts as a pen. Might there be a settings issue there?

----------


## ehfortin

> @ehfortin - does your eraser actually erase? Mine still only acts as a pen. Might there be a settings issue there?


Yes it is. Gimp is trickier to understand for this but once you know it, it is very simple. What you should already have made, is configured the device stylus and eraser in mode screen (under Edit/Preferences/Input Devices/Configure Extended Input Devices...). You first select stylus, configure it for screen mode, do save. Then you do the same for eraser and, again, do save. Then, on the previous screen, I always do the "Save Input Devices Settings Now" as well.

With that, if you open the dockable dialog - Device Status (Windows/Dockable Dialogs/2nd from the top), you should see 3 devices: stylus, eraser, core pointer). Now, if you open a new image, when you move your regular mouse, you should see that "core pointer" is selected. If you use the stylus or the eraser, you will see the indicator moving to the proper place. For the eraser to actually "erase", when you are using the eraser end and made sure Gimp is recognizing it as such (you may have to get in-range/out-of-range a few times if you have the same problem as I have), you can click on the brush under "eraser" and change it for an actual eraser. From there, you should be able to erase content. If you go back to stylus, (you may have to get in-range/out-of-range a few times again to have gimp recognize the change), you will be able to draw stuff.

I've not yet looked at how to make this change permanent. I always have the stylus and eraser between each restart/reboot in gimp but... they are always both as brush type by default. I'll look for this soon because it is kind of annoying to reset this each time.

If you use Xournal, it seems the changes from pen to eraser is automatic. I've not configured anything outside of saying I'm using a xinput device. You will still have to get in-range/out-of-range 2 times when you go from one end of the stylus to the other (pen to eraser or back to pen).

I hope this help you. I was not aware of your level of configuration with gimp so that's why I took it from the beginning.

Have a nice day.

ehfortin

----------


## ehfortin

> I think it would be better to remove:
> 
> 
> ```
>     <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
> ```
> 
> when trying to configure touch through if1.  Interesting that hal-setup-wacom did generate a daughter for touch off if0.  Xorg says:
> --- deleted stuff ---
> ...


I just try to remove the touch from if0. For the moment, it doesn't change anything but I still have the error message on the MaxTouchY and MaxTouchY (Shouldn't be MaxTouchX and MaxTouchY???).

I've not seen anything about the touch resolution being the same or different. However, the touch area is smaller. For the pen, we have 8.5 x 5.4 inches (that's what I used and multiply by 2540 to get to the right size of the tablet). For the touch area, we have 7.5 x 5.1 inches.

So it would reduce the MaxX and MaxY but... don't know for the resolution itself.

Is that what you were looking for?

ehfortin

----------


## marek_online

Hi ehfortin,

That's great thanks. I haven't really used a stylus with the GIMP before - mine works the same as yours, needing to switch a couple of times for the change between pen and eraser to work.

EDIT: Actually, I just noticed a "save input device settings now" button and "save input device settings on exit" tickbox in the IInput Devices dialog in GIMP (just beneath the "Configure Extended Input Devices" button). These keep the selected tools for pointer and eraser when quitting and restarting so you don't have to set them every time.

Also, in the Configure Extended Inputs dialog one of the options on the dropdown list is stylus touch, which I think is new. Possibly a product of using the alt.touch .fdi file? Still no input on it though and it's not mentioned in wacomcpl (though it is in xinput --list --short).

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online and ehfortin,

Really good.  Thank you both.  I wasn't expecting wacomcpl to show any difference between the two .fdi's but I was hoping for a clue.  At least we now know we can get wacomcpl to work with either .fdi.  And it looks like you found some different ones.

Marek I think Ayuthia has pad commented out on the wcm2 patch right now to concentrate on the eraser.  Which is why it's blank in wacomcpl.  My understanding is the xorg.conf works for you with touch commented out.  I forgot, have you tried just commenting out "SendCoreEvents"?:


```
	Inputdevice	"touch"		#"SendCoreEvents"
```

Clue 1:  You see touch in Gimp with the alt.touch .fdi.

Ehfortin I'm not sure what the double Y is about.

Clue 2:  Touch area is not the same size as the stylus area.

This would suggest the Bamboo's are like the usb tablet pc's with touch in manufacturing.  With them there are two seperate devices:  the touch pad and the digitizer.  And thats why they're on two seperate usb pci by-paths.  You can see a bare .fdi and then one with calibration, different between touch and the digitizer in gali98's HOW TO in post #104 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038949&page=11

It would be nice if we could find somewhere where the technology is described.  For instance some reviews of the Wacom tablet pc's mentioned there really were two devices.  And N-trig talks about it while boasting about how their digitizer and touch are one device.

So it's looking like the alt.touch test2 .fdi may be the right way to go.  I'm not surprised touch is not doing anything right now.  My impression is it's using a different protocol than the tablet pc's and Ayuthia hasn't hooked it up yet.

Edit:  Ping at LWP is promising, I guess 0.8.5-1, in a few days.  Since Ayuthia is talking to him I'm hoping that version will include some of Ayuthia's patches and so more support for the new Bamboos.  Maybe Ayuthia can tell us if that might inlude touch support?  Did someone sign a NDA with Wacom?

----------


## Ayuthia

> I just try to remove the touch from if0. For the moment, it doesn't change anything but I still have the error message on the MaxTouchY and MaxTouchY (Shouldn't be MaxTouchX and MaxTouchY???).


It should be listed as MaxTouchX and MaxTouchY.  It is a typo.  The values shown are actually MaxTouchX and MaxTouchY.

I thought that I have it defaulting to 1023 like the TabletPC's, but something must be clearing it out.  I will have to take a better look at it.

----------


## marek_online

> Marek I think Ayuthia has pad commented out on the wcm2 patch right now to concentrate on the eraser. Which is why it's blank in wacomcpl. My understanding is the xorg.conf works for you with touch commented out. I forgot, have you tried just commenting out "SendCoreEvents"?:


You're right Favux, the xorg.conf works fine once I've the touch sections commented out. Just commenting out the "SendCoreEvents" isn't enough though.

Cheers.

----------


## Favux

Thanks marek_online, and probably commenting out the whole line in "ServerLayout" doesn't work either?  It would deactivate the touch section in Intrepid and earlier but with the new Xorg in Jaunty and Karmic sections seem sometimes to be active even without a "ServerLayout" line.

Let's see what Ayuthia comes up with when he fixes the typo and looks at the code.

----------


## Ayuthia

Can we still try using the common debug along with the DebugLevel:


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.commonDBG" type="string">12</merge>
```

It does provide some different information that I think we will need to figure out the eraser issue.  I think that the data is going into commonDispatchService in wcmCommon.c but we cannot see any information in there without the commonDBG option.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia,

Do you mean use both lines or change 'DebugLevel' to 'CommonDBG'?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi Ayuthia,
> 
> Do you mean use both lines or change 'DebugLevel' to 'CommonDBG'?


It would be nice to have both because I am finding that they are both providing different information that is helpful.

----------


## Favux

OK, both .fdi's are updated to test3 in post #384 and have both lines.  I'm not sure about the order and placement.  For example you might want to add the 'DebugLevel' line to eraser and pad.  And to touch in the non-alt.touch test3 .fdi.


Hi marek_online,

Which symlink rule for the xorg.conf from post #384 did you add to "40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules" in "/lib/udev/rules.d/"?  Or if you used something different could you post it?

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

_Preface: I have not managed to keep up with the massive amount of posts on this thread and the last one I was able to read is the one quoted below. Also, I have been a bit patchy in my reading before as well, so I may have missed stuff before that post too. If there is anything that I have missed that I should try then please quote my message, or it if is very important PM me._



> Can you try rebuilding the linuxwacom drivers?  I am thinking that there is something in the wacom.ko (kernel module) that is not working quite right.  The wacom kernel module should have sent something to the input so that it creates the /dev/input/eventX file and it is not.
> 
> If rebuilding it does not work, you can try going back to the patches you created in this post just to see if we can get the wacom driver to create the event files.


I have followed all the instructions in your post #144 on a new download of wcm2_patch and linuxwacom 8.4. I ran rmmod wacom, and modprobe wacom and now I can use my pen to move the mouse along the screen. But it is behaving in the most abnormal manner. The bottom right corner aligns with the bottom right corner of my screen (well the right hand monitor, I have 2). But the top left does not align with anything at all, and I can't always reach the top left corner of my (left) screen. I can't click at all, or use the mouse buttons. The eraser behaves in much the same way as the mouse.

It is now detecting touch. But in an equally erratic way. If I touch it it moves about in a very small space on the lower right edge of my screen, when I take my finger off it "teleports" to the left edge of my screen. I can use 2 fingers as well, but with an even more limited range of movement. It does not seem to like 3 fingers very much, and I don't think the tablet detects 4. (at least the light goes off when I put my fourth finger down, well not off, but it dims, as if I don't have any fingers on)

Also on post #144 it says to run:


```
patch -p1 < wactablet.c.patch
```

but I could only find wactablet.*h*.patch so I used that instead.

I have attached lost of information, such as Xorg.0.log and lahal. If there is anything else you need pleas ask  :Wink: 



```
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     80 2009-10-27 18:37 by-id
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    160 2009-10-27 18:37 by-path
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64 2009-10-27 14:21 event0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65 2009-10-27 14:21 event1
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 66 2009-10-27 14:21 event2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67 2009-10-27 14:21 event3
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 68 2009-10-27 14:21 event4
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 69 2009-10-27 14:21 event5
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 70 2009-10-27 18:37 event6
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 71 2009-10-27 18:37 event7
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63 2009-10-27 14:21 mice
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32 2009-10-27 14:21 mouse0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33 2009-10-27 14:21 mouse1
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 34 2009-10-27 18:37 mouse2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 35 2009-10-27 18:37 mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-10-27 18:37 wacom -> event6
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-10-27 18:37 wacom-touch -> event7
```

----------


## Ayuthia

> _Preface: I have not managed to keep up with the massive amount of posts on this thread and the last one I was able to read is the one quoted below. Also, I have been a bit patchy in my reading before as well, so I may have missed stuff before that post too. If there is anything that I have missed that I should try then please quote my message, or it if is very important PM me._
> 
> 
> I have followed all the instructions in your post #144 on a new download of wcm2_patch and linuxwacom 8.4. I ran rmmod wacom, and modprobe wacom and now I can use my pen to move the mouse along the screen. But it is behaving in the most abnormal manner. The bottom right corner aligns with the bottom right corner of my screen (well the right hand monitor, I have 2). But the top left does not align with anything at all, and I can't always reach the top left corner of my (left) screen. I can't click at all, or use the mouse buttons. The eraser behaves in much the same way as the mouse.
> 
> It is now detecting touch. But in an equally erratic way. If I touch it it moves about in a very small space on the lower right edge of my screen, when I take my finger off it "teleports" to the left edge of my screen. I can use 2 fingers as well, but with an even more limited range of movement. It does not seem to like 3 fingers very much, and I don't think the tablet detects 4. (at least the light goes off when I put my fourth finger down, well not off, but it dims, as if I don't have any fingers on)
> 
> Also on post #144 it says to run:
> 
> ...


Well, you are the only one who has detected touch and it is able to log the information also!  I will need to review this information to see what we can do with it.  That is the reason why you are having issues with the touch (nothing has been defined for it yet).

Your upper left corner is most likely because of the definition for your device.  I think it needs to be set to 14732 and 9144 instead of 14760 and 9225.  Because of the higher setting, I think it is not able to reach the corner.  I will see what I can do about the touch to see if I can get it to report a little better.  Now if only we can figure out how yours has been the only one that reports the touch.

Do the Wacom devices have any firmware that gets installed?  If so, are you using Windows 7 or Vista?

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> Well, you are the only one who has detected touch and it is able to log the information also!  I will need to review this information to see what we can do with it.  That is the reason why you are having issues with the touch (nothing has been defined for it yet).
> 
> Your upper left corner is most likely because of the definition for your device.  I think it needs to be set to 14732 and 9144 instead of 14760 and 9225.  Because of the higher setting, I think it is not able to reach the corner.  I will see what I can do about the touch to see if I can get it to report a little better.  Now if only we can figure out how yours has been the only one that reports the touch.
> 
> Do the Wacom devices have any firmware that gets installed?  If so, are you using Windows 7 or Vista?


I have installed the drives from the included CD on another XP machine, it works well there. I don't have vista, but my windows 7 beta may still work (dunno, i think it stopped when win'7 was released but it may only shut down every 3 hours, that is long enough to see what happenes.

----------


## marek_online

> Which symlink rule for the xorg.conf from post #384 did you add to "40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules" in "/lib/udev/rules.d/"?  Or if you used something different could you post it?


Actually, I didn't read the post fully, so didn't have any symlink. It turned out, I didn't have a "/lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules" either. I've just created one with the pen_and_touch rule in post #384, and I don't see any difference in behaviour.


EDIT:
I'm now using the latest alt.touch_test3 .fdi file. No difference in behaviour. I've attached logs. 

xinput results are a little different (touch is listed, there's no Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 item), and the GIMP no longer lists Wacom Pen & Touch as an extended input device (it used to appear, beneath the stylus, eraser and pad options), but it doesn't list "touch" either.

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online,

Alright, I should have known it wouldn't be there because you ran purge.  There are rules above and below the excerpt I showed that enable the touch symlink rule to work.  Sorry.  See Appendix 3 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949


Hi TheguywholikesLINUX,

What .fdi were you using when you got touch to react.  Or was it xorg.conf?

----------


## marek_online

> Hi marek_online,
> 
> Alright, I should have known it wouldn't be there because you ran purge.  There are rules above and below the excerpt I showed that enable the touch symlink rule to work.  Sorry.  See Appendix 3 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949


Cool. I'll have a look.

In the meantime, I've seen some interesting behaviour in the GIMP and wonder if it's an artefact of the way I was moving the stylus or something more interesting.

Normally I get the same behaviour as ehfortin: The stylus starts as a pen, I turn it around and it becomes an eraser, and from then on I either have to turn it twice or turn it and then bring it out of and back into range to get it to switch.

Just there, though, I was using it and found that if I held my hand still (resting on the pad, I suppose) and twirled it in my fingers it would almost always switch properly. Maybe the way I was moving it was bringing it out of range twice somehow, but I've attached a segment of my /var/log/messages where it was happening just in case.

EDIT:
Okay, I can reliably reproduce this. In the GIMP, drawing with the pen and then turning the stylus as if to keep the centre of it as close to the pad as possible (the most effective way was to take the nib in my off-hand, bring the stylus horizontal pracitcally lying on the pad, then standing it back up on its other end).

I've changed the attachment to a section of /var/log/messages where only these kinds of transitions are happening (draw a line, erase it, draw another erase it - the nib lightly scraped the pad a couple of times too as I was turning it).

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> Hi marek_online,
> Hi TheguywholikesLINUX,
> 
> What .fdi were you using when you got touch to react.  Or was it xorg.conf?


I have no idea what .fdi I am using, I have been a bit left behind, can you suggest one?

----------


## marek_online

Hi TheguywholikesLINUX, 

I might need to be corrected by Favux on this one but:

Have a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf

If there are sections in there that look like this (that aren't commented out):


```
 Section "InputDevice"
     Identifier "stylus"
     Driver        "wacom"
     Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
     Option        "Type"        "stylus"
     Option        "USB"        "on"
     Option        "Button2"    "2"  # make first button a middle click
     Option        "Button3"    "3"  # make second button a R click
     Option        "DebugLevel"    "12" # gives info. for Xorg.0.log
 EndSection
```

Particularly if these lines are in your ServerLayout section:



```
InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
```

then you're probably using xorg configuration of your tablet, rather than fdi (you should only use one or the other).

If there is no such lines in your xorg.conf, then you're using an fdi file, which you'll find by running this command:



```
ls /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty
```

If you're using an fdi, then the output will include either 10-wacom.fdi or 10-linuxwacom.fdi.

Favux's most recent fdi files (only ever use one, more than one in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/ may crash X) are in post #384. I think he's suggesting people use the alt.touch_test3 file (save it, rename it and copy it into the 20thirdparty folder above), though I also think that, given your tablet is responding to touch (however erratically) people are keen to find out what configuration you've got at the moment before you change it.

----------


## Favux

Hi TheguywholikesLINUX,

Marek_online is exactly right.  We want very much to find out what your setup is that's showing some activity in touch.

Edit:  OK, it looks like it's evdev through a mouse .fdi.  So are there any Wacom sections in your xorg.conf or a wacom.fdi?

And I'm pretty sure why you have touch activity is it set the mouse up on if0 [linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)] but then went on to pick up if1 (the touch path?) as:


```
II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: Found absolute touchpad
```

as [linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)]

Which makes me lean even more to the alt.touch .fdi as likely the correct one.

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online,

It looks like you may have done it!  I looked at your attachments on post #427 and they look good.  Looks like alt.touch is the way to go.  The lshal seems to show the .fdi correctly configured if0 for touch.  Xinput says:


```
"touch"	id=11	[XExtensionDevice]
```

So it sees it as a device.  Adding 'CommnonDBG' to the if0 touch part of alt.touch test3 got us more info. in Xorg.0.log:


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device touch
(**) touch: always reports core events
(**) touch device is /dev/input/event6
(**) Option "DebugLevel" "12"
(**) WACOM: touch debug level set to 12
(**) Option "CommonDBG" "12"
(**) WACOM: touch tablet common debug level set to 12
(**) touch is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) touch: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "touch" (type: Wacom Touch)
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x9bdc410 priv=0x9bd0b20 type=eraser(touch) flags=16642 fd=-1 what=INIT
xf86WcmDevOpen
opening /dev/input/event6
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
usbDetect
touch Wacom X driver grabbed event device
initializing USB tablet
WACOM: touch max value(s) was wrong MaxTouchY = 0 MaxTouchY = 0.
Failed to open device (fd=-1)
xf86WcmProc INIT FAILED
xf86WcmUninit
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (1)
```

It looks like we may be good to go once Ayuthia hooks up the code for touch.  Of course we probably need to look closer at the 'standard' test3 (i.e. based on the 0.8.5 .fdi).

Let's see what Ayuthia thinks.

Edit:  Found some relevant reviews:



> the Bamboo Pen & Touch ($99), overlays two separate input planes. First up, a 6-inch multitouch layer, which will recognize common touch gestures, including two-finger scrolling, pinching zoom and two-finger rotation (a handy tutorial will help you customize gestures to cater to apps or functions you use a ton). On top of that is Bamboo's pen-input area, which measures about 7 inches on the diagonal and supports all pen inputs


from:  http://www.popsci.com/gear-amp-gadge...aphics-tablets



> The Bamboo Pen & Touch works as a multi-touch trackpad with a fingertip, but it only recognises two points of contact. So, while it offers two-finger scrolling and the usual pinch and twist gestures, it doesn't offer the same three- and four-finger gestures as on Apple's new MacBook Pros.


from:  http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/...mboo-pen-touch

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> Hi TheguywholikesLINUX, 
> 
> I might need to be corrected by Favux on this one but:
> 
> Have a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> If there are sections in there that look like this (that aren't commented out):
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I have anything in my xorg.conf, but I will post it anyway, just to be sure:


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@crested)  Sun Feb  1 20:25:37 UTC 2009

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Dell E151FPp"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 61.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option         "Coolbits" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1024+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

and here is my .fdi file (I think it is one posted before by Ayuthia):


```
$ cat /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi~ 
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">11</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Curiously it has a ~ behind it, I wonder if it still uses it when it does, or if it does consider it a backup file.

Also, which do you recommend I use, the .fdi or xorg.conf? I am intending to use my graphics tablet with gimp and I would like to get all the functionality out of it that I can. And if the touch works, I will use that too.

wacdump is promising on /dev/input/event6 and event7 for pen and touch respectively. However, I do not see any difference on event7 when I put my second finger down, maybe it needs a separate event for the second finger? I still get some erratic behaviour with the mouse. But wacomcpl does not have any devices listed.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

w00t!  :Popcorn:   :Very Happy: 

It works, kinda. I tried out Favux's .fdi file. I can move the mouse with the pen and I can left and right click with the pen buttons. I tried it out in gimp, unfortunately it does not seem to be recognizing pressure, I don't know if this is gimp or the interface with the tablet. Velocity does seem to work however. Touch does not work any more. Also I can't see any pen input with 

```
sudo wacdump /dev/input/event6
```

 when I move the pen, however I still see input on /dev/input/event7 with the mouse.

*EDIT:*wacomcpl shows a device called stylus and I have some configuration options available there.

----------


## marek_online

Hi TheguywholikesLINUX,

Not sure why your pen wouldn't be giving you pressure sensitivity. Mine works fine on that front. In the gimp settings for Configure Extended Input Devices, are the stylus and eraser set to "Screen"?

You have the CTH-460 don't you?  That's the same as mine, so I'm curious as to why yours would be behaving differently, and why my eraser would show up in wacomcpl but yours doesn't.

Just to confirm: You have no xorg.conf configuration for the wacom, and the fdi file you're using is the Favux's alt.touch_test3 one?

A couple of other things: are you using Jaunty? And do you have only one of either 10-wacom.fdi or 10-linuxwacom.fdi in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty ? (If there's '~' at the end of the file it's a backup, so it won't count).

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> Hi TheguywholikesLINUX,
> 
> Not sure why your pen wouldn't be giving you pressure sensitivity. Mine works fine on that front. In the gimp settings for Configure Extended Input Devices, are the stylus and eraser set to "Screen"?
> 
> You have the CTH-460 don't you?  That's the same as mine, so I'm curious as to why yours would be behaving differently, and why my eraser would show up in wacomcpl but yours doesn't.
> 
> Just to confirm: You have no xorg.conf configuration for the wacom, and the fdi file you're using is the Favux's alt.touch_test3 one?
> 
> A couple of other things: are you using Jaunty? And do you have only one of either 10-wacom.fdi or 10-linuxwacom.fdi in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty ? (If there's '~' at the end of the file it's a backup, so it won't count).


I do have a CTH-460 Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch. I am on ubuntu 9.04 But I am planning to upgrade to karmic soon.

If I turn my pen around so that I am hovering over the tablet with the eraser it still moves the mouse, but if I lift it up and then over it over the tablet again it wont move, whether I am hovering with the pen or eraser. I have to hover the pen, lift it up and hover it again for me to be able to move the mouse again.



```
total 16K
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.7K 2009-10-28 15:09 10-wacom.fdi
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  539 2009-10-28 15:07 10-wacom.fdi~
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  497 2009-04-24 10:32 11-x11-synaptics.fdi
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  440 2009-03-06 10:31 20-libgpod-sysinfo-extended.fdi
```



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

    <!-- Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch (models CTT-460 CTL-460 CTH-460,461,660) -->
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">12</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.CommonDBG" type="string">12</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="pad">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">pad</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">12</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.CommonDBG" type="string">12</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

----------


## marek_online

Right, it's definitely not picking up your eraser for some reason. Our fdi files are the same though, and I'm afraid I don't know much about this stuff so we'll probably have to wait and see what Favus or Ayuthia think.

Your needing to lift the pen a couple of times to get it to work sounds like the same kind of problem that both myself and ehfortin have - having to take the pen out of range after turning it to get it to switch between pen and eraser. Except of course that your eraser isn't recognised at all, so it isn't moving the pointer.

The fact that it's not showing up in wacomcpl sounds like a problem, but can you just confirm that it's not disabled in the gimp configuration? Also, are you still not getting any pressure sensitivity?

Cheers.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I do have a CTH-460 Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch. I am on ubuntu 9.04 But I am planning to upgrade to karmic soon.
> 
> If I turn my pen around so that I am hovering over the tablet with the eraser it still moves the mouse, but if I lift it up and then over it over the tablet again it wont move, whether I am hovering with the pen or eraser. I have to hover the pen, lift it up and hover it again for me to be able to move the mouse again.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> total 16K
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.7K 2009-10-28 15:09 10-wacom.fdi
> ...


Sorry I haven't replied in a while.  I somehow managed to break three operating systems on my laptop so it took me a while to recover.  But I did learn that the fglrx driver does not work with xorg-server-1.7 and that Kubuntu Karmic's Hardware Drivers still is not stable yet (crashed while I tried to install fglrx).  I have also found that my tablet's new firmware changed how it reports its data so I am trying to fix that portion so I can use it again.  I really should just try to do one thing at a time.

Can you post your /var/log/messages and /var/log/Xorg.0.log files with this new setup?  In your previous post where you submitted your logs, there was pressure information coming through.  You might want to confirm that the pen has been configured in GIMP under Edit->Preferences->Input Devices.

As for the eraser not working, I will need those logs to see what is happening, but it does sound like the bug that we are currently encountering.  Apparently there is something in the 0x80 data that made the eraser happy enough to only work once but I have taken it out to see what the program is skipping.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> Right, it's definitely not picking up your eraser for some reason. Our fdi files are the same though, and I'm afraid I don't know much about this stuff so we'll probably have to wait and see what Favus or Ayuthia think.
> 
> Your needing to lift the pen a couple of times to get it to work sounds like the same kind of problem that both myself and ehfortin have - having to take the pen out of range after turning it to get it to switch between pen and eraser. Except of course that your eraser isn't recognised at all, so it isn't moving the pointer.
> 
> The fact that it's not showing up in wacomcpl sounds like a problem, but can you just confirm that it's not disabled in the gimp configuration? Also, are you still not getting any pressure sensitivity?
> 
> Cheers.


Ok, I just set my stylus to screen in gimp and I have really good pressure sensitivity now, it is sooo cool!  :Cool: 

Still no eraser.
What pach are you using? I am using Ayuthia's wcm2_patch.tar.bz2 pach on post #144 are you using wcm_working_patch.tar.bz2?

Once we have the stylus sorted we can move onto the touch  :Wink:

----------


## marek_online

I'm using the wcm2_patch also, though there have been several versions of it. When did you last update yours? Perhaps it's changed since? (Last new version was from just a couple of days ago, but it's always put in post #144).

----------


## Ayuthia

The wcm2_patch has not been updated during the past couple of days because I went too bleeding edge on my laptop and had to clean things up.

----------


## marek_online

> The wcm2_patch has not been updated during the past couple of days because I went too bleeding edge on my laptop and had to clean things up.


Ouch. I feel your pain. Linux use seems to go hand-in-hand with a "fix it till it breaks" mentality.  :Wink:

----------


## bdeetz

Well.... I bought the 460 pen a few days ago assuming that the linuxwacom driver would have support. This has turned into quite a project.

I initially started my own driver mod, but eventually ran across this great thread. I can honestly say I've read the entire thing.

I'm running on gentoo (I know, I know, this is an Ubuntu forum):
Kernel - 2.6.30-r8 SMP i686
X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901
HAL package version: 0.5.12rc1

The driver patches appear to be working for me. Using wacdump, I see pen in/out, pressure, and the 2 buttons on the stylus.

Unfortunately, I can't seem to get X to like any of this. Is there a chance I could somebody's latest working HAL fdi?

----------


## marek_online

Hi bdeetz,




> The driver patches appear to be working for me. Using wacdump, I see pen in/out, pressure, and the 2 buttons on the stylus.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't seem to get X to like any of this. Is there a chance I could somebody's latest working HAL fdi?


Can we get yours?  I'm not sure anyone else has managed to get output from wacdump, (unless, perhaps, it's because the pen has been picked up by evdev instead of the wacom driver).

The best fdi at the moment is Favux's, back in post #384, the alt.touch_test3 version, though perhaps you don't need the touch lines? Do you just have the pen? or the pen & touch device?

EDIT: Hmmm, unless Gentoo and Ubuntu have slightly different configurations, in a way that matters. Or the different kernel is affecting things...

Cheers.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Well.... I bought the 460 pen a few days ago assuming that the linuxwacom driver would have support. This has turned into quite a project.
> 
> I initially started my own driver mod, but eventually ran across this great thread. I can honestly say I've read the entire thing.
> 
> I'm running on gentoo (I know, I know, this is an Ubuntu forum):
> Kernel - 2.6.30-r8 SMP i686
> X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901
> HAL package version: 0.5.12rc1
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, which version of linuxwacom are you using?  Also, did you have to patch the configure file for xf86config?  I use Gentoo also I have been needing the xf86config patch to make it compile.  Also, are you modifying an ebuild for this or building it from scratch?

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> Well.... I bought the 460 pen a few days ago assuming that the linuxwacom driver would have support. This has turned into quite a project.


Yeah, I bought mine assuming it would work too, I knew the older model did. It seems we will be able to get it to work, it may take a bit of effort though. Hopefully we can have it included in linuxwacom, and mainstream distros  :Wink: 




> I initially started my own driver mod, but eventually ran across this great thread. I can honestly say I've read the entire thing.


You have done better than me, I have not even read everything and I am the one who started this thread!

----------


## bdeetz

@marek_online:
False alarm. wacdump was only working when X wasn't running... Sorry to get your hopes up.

@Ayuthia:
I am compiling linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 from scratch. I first installed the ebuild to ensure that I had all of the dependencies, then I unmerged it and started patching the linuxwacom code and installing the module by hand.

continued thoughts...
As suggested previously by you guys, I also believe that at this point we are dealing with the horrors of X. I am getting good results when X isn't running, but as soon as X starts running it all breaks.

I saw somewhere in here that someone did a little hex dump of the device. Here is what I'm getting, but I find binary to be easier to look at, so...

//binary dump of stylus hover
//no buttons
//no pad contact
//$sh: xxd -b /dev/input/wacom

0000000: 10101101 00110111 11101010  .7.
0000003: 01001010 11010111 01000101  J.E
0000006: 00000010 00000000 00000011  ...
0000009: 00000000 00101000 00000000  .(.
000000c: 00000010 00000000 00000000  ...
000000f: 00000000 10101101 00110111  ..7
0000012: 11101010 01001010 11110101  .J.
0000015: 01000101 00000010 00000000  E..
0000018: 00000001 00000000 01000000  ..@
000001b: 00000001 00000001 00000000  ...
000001e: 00000000 00000000 10101101  ...
0000021: 00110111 11101010 01001010  7.J
0000024: 00001110 01000110 00000010  .F.
0000027: 00000000 00000000 00000000  ...
000002a: 00000000 00000000 00000000  ...
000002d: 00000000 00000000 00000000  ...
0000030: 10101101 00110111 11101010  .7.
0000033: 01001010 00001011 11100010  J..
0000036: 00000010 00000000 00000011  ...
0000039: 00000000 00000000 00000000  ...
000003c: 10000000 00111001 00000000  .9.
000003f: 00000000 10101101 00110111  ..7
0000042: 11101010 01001010 00110011  .J3
0000045: 11100010 00000010 00000000  ...
0000048: 00000000 00000000 00000000  ...
000004b: 00000000 00000000 00000000  ...
000004e: 00000000 00000000	     ..


//constant/predictable bytes in the 16 byte frames.
//bytes 1,2,3,4,7,8,10,15,16

10101101 00110111 11101010 01001010 11010111 01000101
00000010 00000000 00000011 00000000 00101000 00000000
00000010 00000000 00000000 00000000 

10101101 00110111 11101010 01001010 11110101 01000101
00000010 00000000 00000001 00000000 01000000 00000001
00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 

10101101 00110111 11101010 01001010 00001110 01000110
00000010 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

10101101 00110111 11101010 01001010 00001011 11100010
00000010 00000000 00000011 00000000 00000000 00000000
10000000 00111001 00000000 00000000

10101101 00110111 11101010 01001010 00110011 11100010
00000010 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000


I'm certainly going to continue to play with it. I'll keep you updated if I find anything interesting.

[EDIT]
A little more info about my setup.
I am using the pen only edition CTL-460

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

......
T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  9 Spd=12  MxCh= 0
D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1
P:  Vendor=056a ProdID=00d4 Rev= 1.06
S:  Manufacturer=Wacom Co.,Ltd.
S:  Product=CTL-460
C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr= 98mA
I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=wacom
E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   9 Ivl=4ms
I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=wacom
E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=4ms
........

----------


## bdeetz

So... here are my debug dumps of udev and hal on the addition of the wacom.

udev appears to be handling everything as expected. We pretty much already knew that since the device was showing up when we plugged it it.

hal on the other hand appears to be treating it as a mouse... I don't know if you guys are getting the same thing or not.

udevd --debug 2> udevd.debug

hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes 2> hald.debug

A lot of info came in before the addition of the new device so I stripped it out. Attached you will find my dumps.

----------


## Favux

Hi bdeetz,

No that doesn't look like what we're getting.  Wacom attaches to if0 and configures stylus and eraser (Ayuthia commented out pad) and tries to  attach to if1 as touch but Ayuthia hasn't hooked that up yet.  So you should have a working stylus using the alt.touch test3 .fdi here.

In yours touch is being dropped for a mouse.  I'm confused what's happening with stylus.  I see 60-wacom.rules and 10-wacom.rules which may be part of the problem.  Which .fdi are you using?

What's 'xinput --list' showing?  How about 'lshal'?

----------


## Favux

Hi bdeetz,

I should elaborate.  From what we've seen of the Pen it has the same circuitry and probably firmware as the Pen & Touches.  Where Wacom saved the money appears to be by not including an eraser for the stylus, ExpressKey buttons on the tablet (pad), and not sandwiching a touch screen/pad with the digitizer.  So it doesn't matter what happens to if1, nothings hooked up to it.

Although I bet if you tried a Pen & Touch stylus with an eraser on your Bamboo Pen the eraser would work.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

Does anyone know how I can get my eraser working?
Also I think there is some kind of file you need to get from wacomcpl so that it configures your tablet each time you start up. I have been running wacomcpl each time I boot because I don't know how to do this, can anyone point me in the right direction?

----------


## Favux

Hi TheguywholikesLINUX,

Ayuthia's working on the eraser right now.  That's where we're getting stuck.  If you approach the tablet with it a couple of times you can get it to work in Gimp.  At least once.

You want to set up wacomcpl's .xinitrc.  I link to that in post #384 in step 3).

----------


## Ayuthia

I have made a slight modification to the wcm2_patch to include a portion of the 0x80 data to see if it helps the eraser.

I have also changed the resolution of the pen and touch device.  TheonewholikesLINUX, can you see if you can get the pen to reach the upper left corner now?

As usual, the patch is located in post 144.  If you test this, can you please post the results of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/messages?  It will help in improving the patch.  Thanks!

----------


## marek_online

Cool. The stylus now switches between pen and eraser properly and reliably. The movement upward and leftward as the stylus is brought out of range is back though.

There also seems to be a slight drop in resolution, in that the lines drawn in the GIMP are not as smooth as they used to be. That said, I've upgraded to Karmic since (though still using the 2.6.28 kernel), so it might have to do with a change there?

xinput --list --short gives thus output:


```
"Virtual core pointer"  id=0    [XPointer]     
"Virtual core keyboard" id=1    [XKeyboard]
"Power Button (FF)"     id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Video Bus"     id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Sleep Button (CM)"     id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"  id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"DELL DELL USB Keyboard"        id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"stylus"        id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"pad"   id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"eraser"        id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"      id=10   [XExtensionPointer]
"ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse"       id=11   [XExtensionPointer]
"Logitech Optical USB Mouse"    id=12   [XExtensionPointer]
```

which means we've lost any reference to touch, unfortunately (I don't know if that was intended).

----------


## Ayuthia

> Cool. The stylus now switches between pen and eraser properly and reliably. The movement upward and leftward as the stylus is brought out of range is back though.
> 
> There also seems to be a slight drop in resolution, in that the lines drawn in the GIMP are not as smooth as they used to be. That said, I've upgraded to Karmic since (though still using the 2.6.28 kernel), so it might have to do with a change there?
> 
> xinput --list --short gives thus output:
> 
> 
> ```
> "Virtual core pointer"  id=0    [XPointer]     
> ...


I have not had a chance to review your information, but I did change the resolution on your device because TheguywholikesLINUX was not able to reach the upper left hand corner.  I am thinking that it might be the cause.  Can you describe what you mean by it not being as smooth?

The touch not working is expected at this time because we need to configure the touch properly with that event.  Right now the device is being rejected because of the MaxTouch setup.  I am going to be looking into that soon.

As for the cursor moving towards the upper left, I will look into the logs to see if I can see why the 0x80 code is needed.  The 0x80 code does not pass over any coordinate information so as the stylus is being removed, it is trying to go to 0,0.

----------


## Ayuthia

Sorry for another quick update.  I have fixed a typo in the MaxTouchX error message and now trying to initialize an abs parameter for the touch.  Please try this patch with the touch to see if it will register with X.

EDIT:  The MaxTouchX typo fix is not there.  I made the change but did not save it.  However, the initialization of the abs parameter is still there.

----------


## marek_online

> I have not had a chance to review your information, but I did change the resolution on your device because TheguywholikesLINUX was not able to reach the upper left hand corner. I am thinking that it might be the cause. Can you describe what you mean by it not being as smooth?


I've attached an image of just a couple of lines drawn in the GIMP. You can see that there's a slight "stepping" along sections of high curvature. Looking at it now, I'm not convinced that it is any different than before, but I just noticed it today. It's probably nothing.

With the newest patch touch has reappeared in the xinput ouput:


```
"Virtual core pointer"  id=0    [XPointer]
"Virtual core keyboard" id=1    [XKeyboard]
"DELL DELL USB Keyboard"        id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Sleep Button (CM)"     id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Video Bus"     id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Power Button (FF)"     id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"  id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"stylus"        id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"pad"   id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"eraser"        id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"      id=10   [XExtensionPointer]
"ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse"       id=11   [XExtensionPointer]
"Logitech Optical USB Mouse"    id=12   [XExtensionPointer]
"touch" id=13   [XExtensionKeyboard]
```

Cheers.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I've attached an image of just a couple of lines drawn in the GIMP. You can see that there's a slight "stepping" along sections of high curvature. Looking at it now, I'm not convinced that it is any different than before, but I just noticed it today. It's probably nothing.
> 
> With the newest patch touch has reappeared in the xinput ouput:
> 
> 
> ```
> "Virtual core pointer"  id=0    [XPointer]
> "Virtual core keyboard" id=1    [XKeyboard]
> "DELL DELL USB Keyboard"        id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
> ...


I am sure that you did, but did you try touching the pad to see if anything registered?  I was unable to see anything in the logs so there might be more things that need to be added.

As for the drawings, I am not for sure.  There is a configuration for the pressure curve in wacomcpl, I think.  I thought that it had something to do with smoothing out curves, but I have not studied it yet.

----------


## marek_online

> I am sure that you did, but did you try touching the pad to see if anything registered? I was unable to see anything in the logs so there might be more things that need to be added.


I did try touching the pad, but nothing. And nothing now either.

I'm just looking at a couple of other things, don't know if they're relevant.


```
marek@Childers:~$ xsetwacom list
stylus           stylus
pad              pad
eraser           eraser
touch            touch
```



```
marek@Childers:~$ ls /dev/input
by-id    event1  event4  tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-stylus  wacom-touch
by-path  event2  mice    tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-touch
event0   event3  mouse0  wacom
```

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> I have made a slight modification to the wcm2_patch to include a portion of the 0x80 data to see if it helps the eraser.
> 
> I have also changed the resolution of the pen and touch device.  TheonewholikesLINUX, can you see if you can get the pen to reach the upper left corner now?
> 
> As usual, the patch is located in post 144.  If you test this, can you please post the results of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/messages?  It will help in improving the patch.  Thanks!


Oh, sorry, I can get it to reach the top right corner, I used favux's .fdi and it works now  :Smile:  The pen seems to be ok, it is a couple of pixels off, I can't touch the bottom, but this is easily corrected in wacomcpl. I can't use the eraser however.

----------


## dr4ziw

Firstly, I have to say that I'm really impressed by the speed of the progress you guys make. Congratulations!

But I've got a little problem. I'm still on Hardy, with no immediate intention to upgrade to Jaunty or Karmic. At least so far...  :Wink:  Hence my question: is it possible to get my CTH-661 working with kernel version 2.6.24? If so, how do I have to alter and apply the patches Ayuthia provided? He explicitely says, that the patches were for 2.6.28 only. 

Any chance to get the tablet still working? Otherwise I would have a good reason to upgrade and thus go through the whole issue of configuring a stupid Radeon HD3450 and an M-Audio 2496 sound-card again...


Cheers
- dr4ziw

----------


## Ayuthia

> Firstly, I have to say that I'm really impressed by the speed of the progress you guys make. Congratulations!
> 
> But I've got a little problem. I'm still on Hardy, with no immediate intention to upgrade to Jaunty or Karmic. At least so far...  Hence my question: is it possible to get my CTH-661 working with kernel version 2.6.24? If so, how do I have to alter and apply the patches Ayuthia provided? He explicitely says, that the patches were for 2.6.28 only. 
> 
> Any chance to get the tablet still working? Otherwise I would have a good reason to upgrade and thus go through the whole issue of configuring a stupid Radeon HD3450 and an M-Audio 2496 sound-card again...
> 
> 
> Cheers
> - dr4ziw


In theory, it could be possible to get it to work.  The wacom_sys.c.patch, wacom_wac.c.patch, and wacom_wac.h.patch are built for the 2.6.28 kernels and higher.  Those two would be the ones that you would need to look at.  If you just have a pen and no touch, you would need to manually add the wacom_wac.c.patch to the 2.6.19/wacom_wac.c source and the wacom_wac.h.patch to the 2.6.22/wacom_wac.h source.  You would not need to patch the wacom_sys.c.patch.  All the other patches should work.

I don't have time during the next couple of days to build it for you. However if you want to give it a shot, you can try making the modifications and attach your revised wacom_wac.c and wacom_wac.h files, I'll be more than happy to review it for you.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try to answer them if I can.

----------


## bdeetz

> I have made a slight modification to the wcm2_patch to include a portion of the 0x80 data to see if it helps the eraser.
> 
> I have also changed the resolution of the pen and touch device.  TheonewholikesLINUX, can you see if you can get the pen to reach the upper left corner now?
> 
> As usual, the patch is located in post 144.  If you test this, can you please post the results of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/messages?  It will help in improving the patch.  Thanks!



Quick dumb question... when applying the patch, are we only applying the patches provided in wcm2_patch or both wcm2_patch and wcm_working_patch?

----------


## marek_online

> Quick dumb question... when applying the patch, are we only applying the patches provided in wcm2_patch or both wcm2_patch and wcm_working_patch?


Just the wcm2_patch. (I've made the mistake of trying to apply both before  :Wink:  .)

----------


## dr4ziw

> In theory, it could be possible to get it to work.  The wacom_sys.c.patch, wacom_wac.c.patch, and wacom_wac.h.patch are built for the 2.6.28 kernels and higher.  Those two would be the ones that you would need to look at.  If you just have a pen and no touch, you would need to manually add the wacom_wac.c.patch to the 2.6.19/wacom_wac.c source and the wacom_wac.h.patch to the 2.6.22/wacom_wac.h source.  You would not need to patch the wacom_sys.c.patch.  All the other patches should work.
> 
> I don't have time during the next couple of days to build it for you. However if you want to give it a shot, you can try making the modifications and attach your revised wacom_wac.c and wacom_wac.h files, I'll be more than happy to review it for you.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try to answer them if I can.


Thanks a lot! 
Now I've got another question. Is the fdi file supposed to take care of everything tablet related, or do I have to change the xorg.conf as well? (Boy, that sounds like a stupid question ^^) Because, when I leave the xorg.conf as it is, the I can use the mouse pointer around the screen with the pen, but it acts like a finger on a relatively large touchpad. When I alter ther xorg.conf according to Favux' posting http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=384, the stylus acts like a pet, as it's supposed to do. Only thing I noticed is the scrolling issue and that, when I leave the stylus range, the pointer jumps back to the position where it was before I entered the range. But that might be because I used the working_patch instead of the wcm2_patch.

Gonna try this after the weekend. No more time right now. Of to a weekend with my girlfriend's parents.

But again, thanks for the help so far!

- dr4ziw

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,

In Hardy you have to use the xorg.conf.  Hardy does not support HAL or the .fdi.  They started introducing HAL with Intrepid.  The symlink rule would go to the old location.  See Appendix 3 on the same HOW TO that step 3) links you to for wacomcpl.

----------


## ehfortin

> Sorry for another quick update.  I have fixed a typo in the MaxTouchX error message and now trying to initialize an abs parameter for the touch.  Please try this patch with the touch to see if it will register with X.
> 
> EDIT:  The MaxTouchX typo fix is not there.  I made the change but did not save it.  However, the initialization of the abs parameter is still there.


Just compiled the new patch. As reported, the pen/eraser switch seems to be fixed. However, the jump upper-left is back. As for the touch, there is no log showing.

I'll put together a log bundle tomorrow morning but I do not expect it to help very much.

Thank you for your effort.

ehfortin

----------


## Ayuthia

> Just compiled the new patch. As reported, the pen/eraser switch seems to be fixed. However, the jump upper-left is back. As for the touch, there is no log showing.
> 
> I'll put together a log bundle tomorrow morning but I do not expect it to help very much.
> 
> Thank you for your effort.
> 
> ehfortin


Before you create the logs, can you have this:


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.commonDBG" type="string">12</merge>
```

added to the fdi file along with the DebugLevel?  I think that it has the missing debug info that we need.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Oh, sorry, I can get it to reach the top right corner, I used favux's .fdi and it works now  The pen seems to be ok, it is a couple of pixels off, I can't touch the bottom, but this is easily corrected in wacomcpl. I can't use the eraser however.


Can you post your /var/log/messages and /var/log/Xorg.0.log files when you use the eraser?  The /var/log/messages will help us confirm that the eraser is being recognized (0xf8 and 0xf9 data codes) and the Xorg.0.log will help us see if the eraser was accepted or rejected.

You might also check lshal for the device.  Since you are using the .fdi file, lshal should show that the eraser was added.

----------


## marek_online

> Before you create the logs, can you have this:
>      Code:
>      <merge key="input.x11_options.commonDBG" type="string">12</merge> 
> added to the fdi file along with the DebugLevel?  I think that it has the missing debug info that we need.


Hi Ayuthia,

Sorry, I thought I had added that line for my earlier logs. Here are logs, with the commonDBG lines added to fdi.

I want echo ehfortin's thanks, by the way, you've done awesome work here.



```
marek@Childers:~$ xinput --list  --short
"Virtual core pointer"  id=0    [XPointer]
"Virtual core keyboard" id=1    [XKeyboard]
"Foxlink Webcam"        id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"  id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Video Bus"     id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Power Button"  id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Sleep Button"  id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"DELL DELL USB Keyboard"        id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"stylus"        id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"pad"   id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"eraser"        id=10   [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"      id=11   [XExtensionPointer]
"ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse"       id=12   [XExtensionPointer]
"Logitech Optical USB Mouse"    id=13   [XExtensionPointer]
"touch" id=14   [XExtensionKeyboard]
```

Oh, I've also upgraded to Karmic, so I'm using the 2.6.31 kernel now, in case that changes anything (it doesn't appear to have).

----------


## ehfortin

> Before you create the logs, can you have this:
> 
> 
> ```
> <merge key="input.x11_options.commonDBG" type="string">12</merge>
> ```
> 
> added to the fdi file along with the DebugLevel?  I think that it has the missing debug info that we need.


I've added the commonDBG options. The logs I'm including are taken after a clean reboot with the tablet connected. I've tried all buttons on the tablet, tried to move the cursor with a finger on the tablet, used the pen, the eraser, approached the pen and approached the eraser (to confirm the jump upper-left when we get out of range). I'm not sure this last one will show in the logs but it is part of the test bed.

Hope this give more logs details.

ehfortin

----------


## dr4ziw

> Hi dr4ziw,
> 
> In Hardy you have to use the xorg.conf.  Hardy does not support HAL or the .fdi.  They started introducing HAL with Intrepid.  The symlink rule would go to the old location.  See Appendix 3 on the same HOW TO that step 3) links you to for wacomcpl.


Without being able to check this right now, that's funny, because I had to replace the 10-linuxwacom.fdi which was created when I compiled the driver with your version of it to get the tablet working (more or less correctly).

Concerning the symlink rules: I've got a 60-xserver-xorg-wacom.rules (or whatever the correct name is...) in /etc/udev/rules.d .  However, it seems to use a slightly different syntax. Instead of ATTRS{idVendor} I see something with SYS??{idVendor}. I assume that I'd have to use this syntax, right? 
Furthermore, there has to be a + between SYMLINK and the =, or did you purposely write SYMLINK="tablet-..." instead of SYMLINK+= (what's the difference, if it's not just a typo?)?

I guess that's all the theoretical stuff, I can do at the moment. But then again, if I ask now, I know this stuff already when I can give it another shot tomorrow evening.

----------


## Favux

Hi dr4ziw,




> because I had to replace the 10-linuxwacom.fdi which was created when I compiled the driver with your version of it to get the tablet working (more or less correctly).


My guess is that was a coincidence with something else you did.  The .fdi shouldn't have done anything unless Hardy has more HAL support than I realize.  As a matter of fact you shouldn't be mixing a .fdi with the xorg.conf anyway, especially on an experimental setup like this.




> However, it seems to use a slightly different syntax. Instead of ATTRS{idVendor} I see something with SYS??{idVendor}. I assume that I'd have to use this syntax, right?


I forgot about the syntax change.  I'm not sure.  The ATTRS is part of the kernel managed sysfs which was added to the 2.6 kernels.  So I think you can probably use ATTRS even in Hardy.  I guess it doesn't matter as long as we match to the correct Product ID.  It sounds like you have the right name (60-xserver-xorg-wacom.rules) in the right location.




> Furthermore, there has to be a + between SYMLINK and the =, or did you purposely write SYMLINK="tablet-..." instead of SYMLINK+= (what's the difference, if it's not just a typo?)?


The "+=" is an operator for appending multiple symlinks to a list.  In this case the list is the symlink rules pointing to the symlink 'wacom'.  That's what I do with the Bamboo Pen (CTL460, without touch) symlink.  But in the case of when touch is available we want to point not just to 'wacom' but also to 'wacom-touch'.  There's rules above and below the table that help do that in the 60-wacom.rules I direct you to.  The default wacom.rules in Hardy wouldn't have those "touch" rules, they were constructed later.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

> Thanks a lot! 
> Now I've got another question. Is the fdi file supposed to take care of everything tablet related, or do I have to change the xorg.conf as well? (Boy, that sounds like a stupid question ^^) Because, when I leave the xorg.conf as it is, the I can use the mouse pointer around the screen with the pen, but it acts like a finger on a relatively large touchpad. When I alter ther xorg.conf according to Favux' posting http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=384, the stylus acts like a pet, as it's supposed to do. Only thing I noticed is the scrolling issue and that, when I leave the stylus range, the pointer jumps back to the position where it was before I entered the range. But that might be because I used the working_patch instead of the wcm2_patch.
> 
> Gonna try this after the weekend. No more time right now. Of to a weekend with my girlfriend's parents.
> 
> But again, thanks for the help so far!
> 
> - dr4ziw


I don't think you can use a .fdi, as you are using hardy, right? But I found that I has my pen kinda working, and then when I switched to Favux's .fdi it worked properly, with pressure sensitivity and buttons, as expected.
I don't know about configuring xorg.conf, but you can probably get that to work just as well  :Wink:

----------


## dr4ziw

Yeah, turned out that Favux was right. Whatever it was that made the tablet working with the .fdi, it didn't today.

Anyway, after a little struggle[1], I managed to compile the driver with the wcm2_patch applied. Now it seems to work fine, no scrolling issue, pressure, etc. Only the jumping pointer is a bit awkward, and touch isn't working. But then again, I didn't buy the tablett to have an A5 wide touchpad.  :Wink: 
What about the buttons on the tablett, anybody got those working?

Oh well, at least it's working as much as it does at the moment  :Very Happy: 

Hope you all had a nice weekend!
- dr4ziw


[1] @Ayuthia: why exactly wouldn't I need to patch the wacom_sys.c file[2]? Just out of curiousity.
[2] That's because, when I DID apply the patch to this file in 2.6.24 wacom.ko didn't get built. Without the patch, everything worked like a charm.  :Smile:

----------


## Ayuthia

> Yeah, turned out that Favux was right. Whatever it was that made the tablet working with the .fdi, it didn't today.
> 
> Anyway, after a little struggle[1], I managed to compile the driver with the wcm2_patch applied. Now it seems to work fine, no scrolling issue, pressure, etc. Only the jumping pointer is a bit awkward, and touch isn't working. But then again, I didn't buy the tablett to have an A5 wide touchpad. 
> What about the buttons on the tablett, anybody got those working?
> 
> Oh well, at least it's working as much as it does at the moment 
> 
> Hope you all had a nice weekend!
> - dr4ziw
> ...


The changes in wacom_sys.c right now are for the touch portion, but we currently don't have it working yet so it was not as critical.  As we get closer to getting the touch figured out, we will need to make sure that we can get it working for you.

----------


## kgingeri

Hi All, I'm back in the game...  I decided I needed my CTL460 @ work and picked up a CTH460 for home (this one has touch and tablet has 4 buttons - the stylus also has an eraser).

Soooo, I haven't read all the posts I've missed, but I've started fresh with linuxwacom and Ayuthia's latest wcm2 patches from post 144 (whew, there's more now!) and Favux's fdi from post 384 (the test3 one).

I have the same, but no more, functionality as before. No detected touch or eraser in xournal, tho I see data for both on logs.  

I won't have a lot of time this week but I will be playing in the sandbox again.  :Wink:   Let me know if I should be trying anything specific.  As I get up to speed and experiment some more, I'll post any findings!

Cheers for now   :Smile:

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hi All, I'm back in the game...  I decided I needed my CTL460 @ work and picked up a CTH460 for home (this one has touch and tablet has 4 buttons - the stylus also has an eraser).
> 
> Soooo, I haven't read all the posts I've missed, but I've started fresh with linuxwacom and Ayuthia's latest wcm2 patches from post 144 (whew, there's more now!) and Favux's fdi from post 384 (the test3 one).
> 
> I have the same, but no more, functionality as before. No detected touch or eraser in xournal, tho I see data for both on logs.  
> 
> I won't have a lot of time this week but I will be playing in the sandbox again.   Let me know if I should be trying anything specific.  As I get up to speed and experiment some more, I'll post any findings!
> 
> Cheers for now


So it looks like the CTH460 does not pick up the eraser at all now.  When you have a chance, please post the logs because I would like to take a look at them.  From what I have been reading, the current patch has been able to get the eraser working again for the other devices, but the CTH460 seems to be the only one that is not getting the eraser.  That most likely means that there is something in the 0x80 data that is still being filtered out that this device needs.

----------


## Lucretia9

> I hope this is helping. So, now, the tablet is not working when I boot with it connected. Once I disconnect/reconnect it, it works.


I thought I'd post to this thread also as I've just bought a Bamboo Touch & Pen (CTH-460) to avoid using the mouse (possible cts). I did a bit of research and thought that it was supported, but ah well.

*/var/log/messages*



```
Nov  4 12:08:46 rogue kernel: [  746.949815] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0
Nov  4 12:08:46 rogue kernel: [  746.949824] [wacom]: reporting as pen
Nov  4 12:08:46 rogue kernel: [  746.949827] [wacom]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0
Nov  4 12:08:46 rogue kernel: [  746.949837] [wacom]: entered pad
Nov  4 12:08:46 rogue kernel: [  746.953814] [wacom] data:  0:2 1:0 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0
Nov  4 12:08:46 rogue kernel: [  746.953821] [wacom]: reset tool 140
Nov  4 12:08:46 rogue kernel: [  746.953827] [wacom]: entered pad

...

Nov  4 12:09:44 rogue kernel: [   12.004677] input: Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input6
Nov  4 12:09:44 rogue kernel: [   12.034469] input: Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input7
Nov  4 12:09:44 rogue kernel: [   12.056417] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
Nov  4 12:09:44 rogue kernel: [   12.056422] wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
```

*xinput --list*



```
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=3	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"	id=4	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14760
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9225
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14760
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9225
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
```

*/va/log/Xorg.0.log*



```

X.Org X Server 1.6.0
Release Date: 2009-2-25
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-15-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux rogue 2.6.28-3-rt #12-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Fri Apr 17 10:09:12 UTC 2009 x86_64
Build Date: 09 April 2009  02:11:54AM
xorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 (buildd@crested.buildd) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Nov  4 12:09:51 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "screen1" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "SGI GDM20E21"
(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Radeon X1950XT (1st)"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xff6f0000/65536, I/O @ 0x00009000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "v4l"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//v4l_drv.so
(II) Module v4l: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.3, module version = 0.1.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 6.12.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 6.12.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),
	ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL),
	ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850,
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,
	ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270, AMD FireStream 9250,
	ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870,
	ATI Mobility RADEON M98, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98,
	ATI M98, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI FirePro M5750,
	ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670],
	ATI RADEON E4600, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI RV630,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,
	ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
	ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD Graphics, ATI Radeon Graphics,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD Graphics, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,
	ATI Radeon Graphics
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for v4l
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[5] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[6] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[9] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[10] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000ff6f0000
(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000ff6f0000: size 64KB
(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0
(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon X1950" (ChipID = 0x7244)
(WW) RADEON(0): R500 support is under development. Please report any issues to xorg-driver-ati@lists.x.org
(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000c0000000
(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
(**) RADEON(0): Option "mtrr" "on"
(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 
	SubsystemVendorID: 0x1002 SubsystemID: 0x0b12
	IOBaseAddress: 0x9000
	Filename: SA52068.100 
	BIOS Bootup Message: 

X1950XT PCIE 256M                                                           


(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20
(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x7ffb000
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x7ffb000
(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead
(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 500000
(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 594000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1100000
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000
(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.29.0
(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers
(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory
(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)
(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (256 bit DDR SDRAM)
(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default
(II) RADEON(0): Max desktop size set to 2560x1600
(II) RADEON(0): For a larger or smaller max desktop size, add a Virtual line to your xorg.conf
(II) RADEON(0): If you are having trouble with 3D, reduce the desktop size by adjusting the Virtual line to your xorg.conf
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 110000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 500.000000, mclk: 594.000000
(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=13 min=64800 max=110000; xclk=40000
(II) RADEON(0): Skipping TV-Out
(II) RADEON(0): Skipping Component Video
encoder: 0x15
encoder: 0x13
encoder: 0x16
encoder: 0xf
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 using monitor section SGI GDM20E21
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-1" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Port0:
  XRANDR name: DVI-1
  Connector: DVI-I
  CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2
  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1
  DDC reg: 0x7e50
(II) RADEON(0): Port1:
  XRANDR name: DVI-0
  Connector: DVI-I
  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
  DFP3: INTERNAL_LVTM1
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-1:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  129.25  1280 1310 1450 1680  1024 1026 1034 1065 -hsync -vsync (76.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  140.25  1280 1312 1488 1712  1024 1027 1030 1079 -hsync -vsync (81.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  156.19  1600 1644 1764 2000  1200 1205 1211 1250 -hsync -vsync (78.1 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x492"x0.0  107.25  1280 1320 1440 1680  492 495 498 532 -hsync -vsync (63.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-1, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-1 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SGI  Model: 100  Serial#: 2038736
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 1996  Week: 42
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.0
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 29
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.60
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298
(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 129.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1310  h_sync_end 1450 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1026  v_sync_end 1034 v_blanking: 1065 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 140.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1312  h_sync_end 1488 h_blank_end 1712 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1027  v_sync_end 1030 v_blanking: 1079 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 156.2 MHz   Image Size:  373 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1644  h_sync_end 1764 h_blank_end 2000 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1205  v_sync_end 1211 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 107.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1320  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 492  v_sync: 495  v_sync_end 498 v_blanking: 532 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff004ce90001d01b1f00
(II) RADEON(0): 	2a0601002e261da0e80dc9a057479827
(II) RADEON(0): 	12484c00030001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	0101010101017d320090510029401e8c
(II) RADEON(0): 	28005e1811000000c93600b051003740
(II) RADEON(0): 	20b033005e1811000000033d409061b0
(II) RADEON(0): 	32402c785600751811000000e5290090
(II) RADEON(0): 	51ec2810287833005e18110000000025
finished output detect: 0
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
Unhandled monitor type 0
finished output detect: 1
finished all detect
before xf86InitialConfiguration
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  129.25  1280 1310 1450 1680  1024 1026 1034 1065 -hsync -vsync (76.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  140.25  1280 1312 1488 1712  1024 1027 1030 1079 -hsync -vsync (81.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  156.19  1600 1644 1764 2000  1200 1205 1211 1250 -hsync -vsync (78.1 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x492"x0.0  107.25  1280 1320 1440 1680  492 495 498 532 -hsync -vsync (63.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-1, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-1 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SGI  Model: 100  Serial#: 2038736
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 1996  Week: 42
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.0
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 29
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.60
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298
(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 129.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1310  h_sync_end 1450 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1026  v_sync_end 1034 v_blanking: 1065 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 140.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1312  h_sync_end 1488 h_blank_end 1712 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1027  v_sync_end 1030 v_blanking: 1079 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 156.2 MHz   Image Size:  373 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1644  h_sync_end 1764 h_blank_end 2000 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1205  v_sync_end 1211 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 107.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1320  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 492  v_sync: 495  v_sync_end 498 v_blanking: 532 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff004ce90001d01b1f00
(II) RADEON(0): 	2a0601002e261da0e80dc9a057479827
(II) RADEON(0): 	12484c00030001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	0101010101017d320090510029401e8c
(II) RADEON(0): 	28005e1811000000c93600b051003740
(II) RADEON(0): 	20b033005e1811000000033d409061b0
(II) RADEON(0): 	32402c785600751811000000e5290090
(II) RADEON(0): 	51ec2810287833005e18110000000025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
Unhandled monitor type 0
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 connected
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Using user preference for initial modes
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 using initial mode 1600x1200
after xf86InitialConfiguration
(**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (380, 290) mm
(**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (106, 140)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(**) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 2.4.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities
	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.
(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
	[5] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[6] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[9] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[10] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit c0000000 0 0
Output CRT2 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xcfffc000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 262112 kb
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x009c4000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x009c8000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 10000 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for PCI GART at offset 0x0fff8000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 10000 kb for back buffer at offset 0x009cc000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 10000 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x01390000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 115712 kb for textures at offset 0x01d54000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 116368 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x08e54000
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0x10456200
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0x2f000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7fb6a7200000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0x1efff000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7fb6a71ff000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x2f001000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7fb692218000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0x2f002000
(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7fb690598000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xff6f0000
(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xcfffc000 0xfffff000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(**) RADEON(0): Option "BackingStore" "on"
(**) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled
(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416
(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...
(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xcfffc000 is: 0xcfffc000
(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0xffffffc0
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xcfffc000 0xcfffc000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0
(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.
(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes
(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 4
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 119160832 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(II)         UploadToScreen
(II)         DownloadFromScreen
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
(**) Option "dpms" "true"
(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video
Output CRT2 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Output CRT2 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Mode 1600x1200 - 2000 1250 10
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xcfffc000 0xcfffc000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0
freq: 156190000
best_freq: 156187500
best_feedback_div: 833
best_ref_div: 24
best_post_div: 6
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 156190, PLL 156180
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 24, fbdiv 0x341(833), pdiv 6
Set CRTC 0 PLL success
Set CRTC Timing success
Set CRTC 0 Overscan success
Not using RMX
scaler 0 setup success
Set CRTC 0 Source success
crtc 0 YUV disable setup success
Output DAC2 setup success
Output CRT2 enable success
Enable CRTC 0 success
Unblank CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
Lock CRTC 0 success
Unlock CRTC 0 success
(WW) RADEON(0): Option "MergedFB" is not used
(WW) RADEON(0): Option "VideoOverlay" is not used
(WW) RADEON(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" is not used
(WW) RADEON(0): Option "TexturedVideo" is not used
(WW) RADEON(0): Option "TexturedXRender" is not used
(WW) RADEON(0): Option "TexturedVideoSync" is not used
(WW) RADEON(0): Option "Textured2D" is not used
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 350 x 280
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 2.1.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "gb"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-3 $
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 device is /dev/input/event7
(**) Option "DebugLevel" "12"
(**) WACOM: Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 debug level set to 12
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" (type: Wacom Stylus)
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x1f208e0 priv=0x1f14e70 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5) flags=16641 fd=-1 what=INIT
xf86WcmDevOpen
opening /dev/input/event7
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
usbDetect
Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 Wacom X driver grabbed event device
initializing USB tablet
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB Bamboo tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices (stylus) 5 buttons, 5 keys, 6 axes
xf86WcmInitArea
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1600 bottomY[0]=1200 
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
xf86WcmRotateTablet for "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" 
rotateOneTool for "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmVirtaulTabletSize for "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" x=14760 y=9225 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 (virtual tablet area x=14760 y=9225) map to maxWidth =1600 maxHeight =1200
X factor = 0.108, Y factor = 0.13
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmVirtaulTabletSize for "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" x=14760 y=9225 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 (virtual tablet area x=14760 y=9225) map to maxWidth =1600 maxHeight =1200
X factor = 0.108, Y factor = 0.13
END xf86WcmProc Success 
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x1f208e0 priv=0x1f14e70 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5) flags=16641 fd=16 what=ON
xf86WcmDevOpen
END xf86WcmProc Success 
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: always reports core events
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 device is /dev/input/event6
(**) Option "DebugLevel" "12"
(**) WACOM: Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 debug level set to 12
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 is in absolute mode
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" (type: Wacom Stylus)
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x1f10560 priv=0x1f3ff90 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5) flags=16641 fd=-1 what=INIT
xf86WcmDevOpen
opening /dev/input/event6
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
usbDetect
Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5 Wacom X driver grabbed event device
initializing USB tablet
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB Bamboo tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices (stylus) 5 buttons, 5 keys, 6 axes
xf86WcmInitArea
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" number of screen=1 
xf86WcmInitialScreens for "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" topX[0]=0 topY[0]=0 bottomX[0]=1600 bottomY[0]=1200 
(==) Wacom device "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14760 bottom Y=9225 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
xf86WcmRotateTablet for "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" 
rotateOneTool for "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" 
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmVirtaulTabletSize for "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" x=14760 y=9225 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 (virtual tablet area x=14760 y=9225) map to maxWidth =1600 maxHeight =1200
X factor = 0.108, Y factor = 0.13
xf86WcmMappingFactor 
xf86WcmVirtaulTabletSize for "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5" x=14760 y=9225 
xf86WcmMappingFactor Active tablet area x=14760 y=9225 (virtual tablet area x=14760 y=9225) map to maxWidth =1600 maxHeight =1200
X factor = 0.108, Y factor = 0.13
END xf86WcmProc Success 
BEGIN xf86WcmProc dev=0x1f10560 priv=0x1f3ff90 type=stylus(Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5) flags=16641 fd=17 what=ON
xf86WcmDevOpen
END xf86WcmProc Success 
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  129.25  1280 1310 1450 1680  1024 1026 1034 1065 -hsync -vsync (76.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  140.25  1280 1312 1488 1712  1024 1027 1030 1079 -hsync -vsync (81.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  156.19  1600 1644 1764 2000  1200 1205 1211 1250 -hsync -vsync (78.1 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x492"x0.0  107.25  1280 1320 1440 1680  492 495 498 532 -hsync -vsync (63.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-1, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-1 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SGI  Model: 100  Serial#: 2038736
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 1996  Week: 42
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.0
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 29
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.60
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298
(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 129.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1310  h_sync_end 1450 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1026  v_sync_end 1034 v_blanking: 1065 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 140.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1312  h_sync_end 1488 h_blank_end 1712 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1027  v_sync_end 1030 v_blanking: 1079 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 156.2 MHz   Image Size:  373 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1644  h_sync_end 1764 h_blank_end 2000 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1205  v_sync_end 1211 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 107.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1320  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 492  v_sync: 495  v_sync_end 498 v_blanking: 532 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff004ce90001d01b1f00
(II) RADEON(0): 	2a0601002e261da0e80dc9a057479827
(II) RADEON(0): 	12484c00030001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	0101010101017d320090510029401e8c
(II) RADEON(0): 	28005e1811000000c93600b051003740
(II) RADEON(0): 	20b033005e1811000000033d409061b0
(II) RADEON(0): 	32402c785600751811000000e5290090
(II) RADEON(0): 	51ec2810287833005e18110000000025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
Unhandled monitor type 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  129.25  1280 1310 1450 1680  1024 1026 1034 1065 -hsync -vsync (76.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  140.25  1280 1312 1488 1712  1024 1027 1030 1079 -hsync -vsync (81.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  156.19  1600 1644 1764 2000  1200 1205 1211 1250 -hsync -vsync (78.1 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x492"x0.0  107.25  1280 1320 1440 1680  492 495 498 532 -hsync -vsync (63.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-1, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-1 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SGI  Model: 100  Serial#: 2038736
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 1996  Week: 42
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.0
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 29
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.60
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298
(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 129.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1310  h_sync_end 1450 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1026  v_sync_end 1034 v_blanking: 1065 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 140.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1312  h_sync_end 1488 h_blank_end 1712 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1027  v_sync_end 1030 v_blanking: 1079 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 156.2 MHz   Image Size:  373 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1644  h_sync_end 1764 h_blank_end 2000 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1205  v_sync_end 1211 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 107.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1320  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 492  v_sync: 495  v_sync_end 498 v_blanking: 532 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff004ce90001d01b1f00
(II) RADEON(0): 	2a0601002e261da0e80dc9a057479827
(II) RADEON(0): 	12484c00030001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	0101010101017d320090510029401e8c
(II) RADEON(0): 	28005e1811000000c93600b051003740
(II) RADEON(0): 	20b033005e1811000000033d409061b0
(II) RADEON(0): 	32402c785600751811000000e5290090
(II) RADEON(0): 	51ec2810287833005e18110000000025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
Unhandled monitor type 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  129.25  1280 1310 1450 1680  1024 1026 1034 1065 -hsync -vsync (76.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  140.25  1280 1312 1488 1712  1024 1027 1030 1079 -hsync -vsync (81.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  156.19  1600 1644 1764 2000  1200 1205 1211 1250 -hsync -vsync (78.1 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x492"x0.0  107.25  1280 1320 1440 1680  492 495 498 532 -hsync -vsync (63.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-1, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-1 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SGI  Model: 100  Serial#: 2038736
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 1996  Week: 42
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.0
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 29
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.60
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298
(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 129.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1310  h_sync_end 1450 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1026  v_sync_end 1034 v_blanking: 1065 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 140.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1312  h_sync_end 1488 h_blank_end 1712 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1027  v_sync_end 1030 v_blanking: 1079 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 156.2 MHz   Image Size:  373 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1644  h_sync_end 1764 h_blank_end 2000 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1205  v_sync_end 1211 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 107.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1320  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 492  v_sync: 495  v_sync_end 498 v_blanking: 532 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff004ce90001d01b1f00
(II) RADEON(0): 	2a0601002e261da0e80dc9a057479827
(II) RADEON(0): 	12484c00030001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	0101010101017d320090510029401e8c
(II) RADEON(0): 	28005e1811000000c93600b051003740
(II) RADEON(0): 	20b033005e1811000000033d409061b0
(II) RADEON(0): 	32402c785600751811000000e5290090
(II) RADEON(0): 	51ec2810287833005e18110000000025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
Unhandled monitor type 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  129.25  1280 1310 1450 1680  1024 1026 1034 1065 -hsync -vsync (76.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  140.25  1280 1312 1488 1712  1024 1027 1030 1079 -hsync -vsync (81.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  156.19  1600 1644 1764 2000  1200 1205 1211 1250 -hsync -vsync (78.1 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x492"x0.0  107.25  1280 1320 1440 1680  492 495 498 532 -hsync -vsync (63.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-1, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-1 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SGI  Model: 100  Serial#: 2038736
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 1996  Week: 42
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.0
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 29
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.60
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298
(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 129.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1310  h_sync_end 1450 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1026  v_sync_end 1034 v_blanking: 1065 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 140.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1312  h_sync_end 1488 h_blank_end 1712 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1027  v_sync_end 1030 v_blanking: 1079 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 156.2 MHz   Image Size:  373 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1644  h_sync_end 1764 h_blank_end 2000 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1205  v_sync_end 1211 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 107.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1320  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 492  v_sync: 495  v_sync_end 498 v_blanking: 532 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff004ce90001d01b1f00
(II) RADEON(0): 	2a0601002e261da0e80dc9a057479827
(II) RADEON(0): 	12484c00030001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	0101010101017d320090510029401e8c
(II) RADEON(0): 	28005e1811000000c93600b051003740
(II) RADEON(0): 	20b033005e1811000000033d409061b0
(II) RADEON(0): 	32402c785600751811000000e5290090
(II) RADEON(0): 	51ec2810287833005e18110000000025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
Unhandled monitor type 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  129.25  1280 1310 1450 1680  1024 1026 1034 1065 -hsync -vsync (76.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  140.25  1280 1312 1488 1712  1024 1027 1030 1079 -hsync -vsync (81.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  156.19  1600 1644 1764 2000  1200 1205 1211 1250 -hsync -vsync (78.1 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x492"x0.0  107.25  1280 1320 1440 1680  492 495 498 532 -hsync -vsync (63.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-1, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-1 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SGI  Model: 100  Serial#: 2038736
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 1996  Week: 42
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.0
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 29
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.60
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298
(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 129.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1310  h_sync_end 1450 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1026  v_sync_end 1034 v_blanking: 1065 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 140.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1312  h_sync_end 1488 h_blank_end 1712 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1027  v_sync_end 1030 v_blanking: 1079 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 156.2 MHz   Image Size:  373 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1644  h_sync_end 1764 h_blank_end 2000 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1205  v_sync_end 1211 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 107.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 280 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1320  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1680 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 492  v_sync: 495  v_sync_end 498 v_blanking: 532 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff004ce90001d01b1f00
(II) RADEON(0): 	2a0601002e261da0e80dc9a057479827
(II) RADEON(0): 	12484c00030001010101010101010101
(II) RADEON(0): 	0101010101017d320090510029401e8c
(II) RADEON(0): 	28005e1811000000c93600b051003740
(II) RADEON(0): 	20b033005e1811000000033d409061b0
(II) RADEON(0): 	32402c785600751811000000e5290090
(II) RADEON(0): 	51ec2810287833005e18110000000025
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SGI", prod id 256
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x1024 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1600x1200 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x492 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
Unhandled monitor type 0
```

I'm on "Linux rogue 2.6.28-3-rt #12-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Fri Apr 17 10:09:12 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux"

I purged the original packages as stated in post 162 and used the 10-linuxwacom.fdi from post 144.

At the moment, I'm getting pen input but only when I disconnect/reconnect the tablet after booting. No touchpad yet.

Edit: I forgot to mention that I'm using linuxwacom-0.8.4-3.

Edit: Also, I just had a play in gimp and whilst drawing and pressure works, the eraser doesn't. I'm finding the pen weird to use due to the entire tablet representing the screen rather than the window - I've never used a tablet before so I don't know if that's how it's supposed to work :/

Edit: And lshal entries relating the Bamboo:



```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'CTH-460'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/004'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 262  (0x106)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2'  (string)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'CTH-460'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 209  (0xd1)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if1'
  info.linux.driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 262  (0x106)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1'  (string)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 209  (0xd1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-setup-wacom'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_options.DebugLevel = '12'  (string)
  input.x11_options.Type = 'stylus'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event7'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input9/event7'  (string)
  wacom.types = {'eraser', 'cursor', 'pad', 'touch'} (string list)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 262  (0x106)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 209  (0xd1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-setup-wacom'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d1_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Wacom Bamboo P&T 4x5'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_options.DebugLevel = '12'  (string)
  input.x11_options.Type = 'stylus'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input8/event6'  (string)
  wacom.types = {'eraser', 'cursor', 'pad', 'touch'} (string list)
```

Edit (again): I've also got 4 invisible windows that I cannot tab to, but I can see the outlines when tabbing.

I haven't got anything specific to Wacom inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

I found this in post 216 where it mentions the linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/src/util/60-wacom.rules file, which doesn't have a line for the P&T (0xd1), am I supposed to have this installed somewhere? If so, where? It's not being installed by make.

Thanks,
Luke.

----------


## marek_online

Hi Lucretia9

I'd completely forgotten about the 60-wacom.rules file, actually, but there it sits, in /etc/udev/rules.d, probably key to the level of operation that I have with my CTH-460.

Anyway, I think you should be getting more from your device than you are.  My eraser works fine with pressure once configured properly, so I'm not sure why yours wouldn't be.

Attached is my 60-wacom.rules file, which you can copy into /etc/udev/rules.d/50-wacom.rules as-is, I should think. The fdi file (the alt-touch_test3 one from post #384?) might need to be saved as 10-wacom.fdi, depending on which version of Ubuntu you're running.

Also, you'll need to install hal-dev to get the hal-setup-wacom file to be made during the make process.

That's all I can think of off-hand to check. Let me know if any of it changes anything!

----------


## Favux

Hi Lucretia9,

Welcome to the thread.




> where it mentions the linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/src/util/60-wacom.rules file, which doesn't have a line for the P&T (0xd1), am I supposed to have this installed somewhere?


No you don't need it, I think.  That's for constructing a wacom symlink if you are using the xorg.conf.

You're xinput and Xorg.0.log show that the linuxwacom driver is attaching to your tablet.



> I'm finding the pen weird to use due to the entire tablet representing the screen rather than the window


That might mean the stylus is in Relative rather than Absolute mode.  It sounds like you know how to set up Gimp but just in case there's instructions near the bottom of the Wacom wiki.

I don't think Ayuthia has the eraser working for your model right now.

Right now the .fdi you are using is setting up what I think is the touch part of your lshal as a stylus.  For an alt .fdi and some more information you could check out post #384.

----------


## marek_online

> I don't think Ayuthia has the eraser working for your model right now.


Mmmm, I think he does. I might have missed something, but I think I'm using the same Wacom device as Lucretia9 (the CTH-460), and I have a perfectly working eraser. The only minor bug is the upward and leftward movement of the pointer when the stylus is lifted out of range (which I think is pretty minor, given I'll never place the pointer back in exactly the same place anyway). 

I actually recompiled from a freshly downloaded wcm2_patch just in case I wasn't using the most recent one.

Would there be any kernel-based reason why we'd be getting different behaviour? Though it sounds like maybe he's using a different fdi than I am.

Lucretia9, actually, watch that you copy the fdi in after you run "make install", as the make install puts an less useful fdi in place.

Also, the tablet will normally represent the screen rather than the window. In (the default) Absolute mode, each point on the tablet corresponds to a point (or really small area) on the screen. I doubt it's possible for that to dynamically change for each window or canvas you're using, so I suspect the behaviour you're seeing is actually normal for a properly configured stylus.

I'm just thinking - when you say the eraser doesn't work, do you mean that it doesn't erase, or do you mean that it doesn't move the pointer at all? A mistake I made before, because I never had a stylus with an eraser, was expecting it to erase by default. The GIMP will effectively treat it like another pen, but will keep tool-bindings so that if you have the nib of the stylus set to the pencil tool, for example, you can set the eraser end to the eraser tool, and then each end will keep doing its own thing from then on. If that makes any sense. (Also, you'll want to tick the "Save input settings on exit" box in the "Input Devices" dialog box.)

----------


## Ayuthia

> Mmmm, I think he does. I might have missed something, but I think I'm using the same Wacom device as Lucretia9 (the CTH-460), and I have a perfectly working eraser. The only minor bug is the upward and leftward movement of the pointer when the stylus is lifted out of range (which I think is pretty minor, given I'll never place the pointer back in exactly the same place anyway). 
> 
> I actually recompiled from a freshly downloaded wcm2_patch just in case I wasn't using the most recent one.
> 
> Would there be any kernel-based reason why we'd be getting different behaviour? Though it sounds like maybe he's using a different fdi than I am.
> 
> Lucretia9, actually, watch that you copy the fdi in after you run "make install", as the make install puts an less useful fdi in place.
> 
> Also, the tablet will normally represent the screen rather than the window. In (the default) Absolute mode, each point on the tablet corresponds to a point (or really small area) on the screen. I doubt it's possible for that to dynamically change for each window or canvas you're using, so I suspect the behaviour you're seeing is actually normal for a properly configured stylus.
> ...


I think that you are the only one with that device that has a working eraser.  TheguywholikesLINUX, kgingeri, and possibly Lucretia9 are not getting the eraser to work.

Can you do me a favor and compare your current patch with the patch that is in post 144 just to be sure that they are the same?

Also, can you let me know which .fdi file you are using?  I am thinking about creating a temporary patch that will install that version.

----------


## marek_online

> Can you do me a favor and compare your current patch with the patch that is in post 144 just to be sure that they are the same?


Darn, sorry - but I deleted my older copy of the patch.  I downloaded wcm2_patch from post #144 and recompiled this afternoon, after reading that Lucretia9 didn't have a working eraser either, to see if maybe I wasn't using the most up-to-date patch. I've still got a working eraser though.

Is there any way of figuring out whether I've messed up the installation and am still using an older patch somehow?

I've attached logs, and the fdi file I'm using. I'm now using Karmic, and the 2.6.31-14-generic kernel.

(Sorry Favux! Didn't mean to contradict you improperly there, didn't realise I was quite the only one with a working eraser.)

EDIT:
For the sake of completeness, these are the steps I'm using to make and install the driver.


```
rm -rf linuxwacom-0.8.4-3                                                                                     
rm -rf wcm2_patch                                                                                             
tar -xjvf linuxwacom-0.8.4-3.tar.bz2                                                                          
tar -xjvf wcm2_patch.tar.bz2                                                                                  
cp wcm2_patch/* linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/                                                                           
cd linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/                                                                    
patch -p1 < wacomcpl-exec.patch                                                                               
patch -p1 < wacom_sys.c.patch                                                                                 
patch -p1 < wacom_wac.c.patch                                                                                 
patch -p1 < wacom_wac.h.patch                                                                                 
patch -p1 < wactablet.h.patch
patch -p1 < wacusb.c.patch
patch -p1 < wcmUSB.c.patch
make clean
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
make
sudo make install
sudo cp src/2.6.31/wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
sudo cp ../10-linuxwacom.fdi /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi # I keep this file in the same folder as the source tars
```

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online,

Don't worry about it.  To say that I get confused too would be an understatement.

That looks like my alt.touch test2 .fdi without the CommonDBG lines I added to the test3 version in post #384.  That may solve the mystery.  Did using more than one CommonDBG line break the eraser I wonder?  Or using them in combination with DebugLevel?

----------


## marek_online

> That looks like my alt.touch test2 .fdi without the CommonDBG lines I added to the test3 version in post #384. That may solve the mystery. Did using more than one CommonDBG line break the eraser I wonder? Or using them in combination with DebugLevel?


Ah. Looks like I got my fdi version confused a while ago somehow. Sorry about that. Well, hopefully some good will come of it!

Edit:
Hmmm, nope. Re-downloaded the alt.touch_test3 from post #384, copied into place, rebooted. Still have a working eraser.

----------


## Favux

Hi marek_online,

Oh definitely.  It would be a good thing if you played with the test3 version of alt.touch and figured out which of the debugging lines is breaking eraser.  Then I could post a test4 that works!

Edit:  Darn.  That would have been too easy I guess.

----------


## tekamoda

(previous-message Ayuthia)
From the Xorg.0.log file, the device has not been found yet.  That
usually means that either the .fdi file is not configured quite right
yet or else the wacom kernel module has not been loaded.  Which
version of the .fdi file are you using?  Can you e-mail me a copy of
the results of:
lshal
dmesg|grep wacom
They might help explain what is happening.

If you need a faster response, you can add a post to that thread.  The
group there have been pretty responsive.  Favux has been keeping up
with it also and he does a great job with getting people configured
with the Wacom devices.


Hi Ayuthia,

couldn't apt-get or use Ishal and dmesg | grep wacom returned nothing, remember I'm still a new boy  :Smile:  See .fdi file listed below ...

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10linuxwacom.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<!-- this is probably a bit imprecise -->
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains_outof="Wacom">
    <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
    <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent :Razz: np.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WA  Cf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf  00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
    <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
    <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
    <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
    <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
    <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
    <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent :Razz: np.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
      <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
      <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
    </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
      <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
      <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>

----------


## Favux

Hi tekamoda,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

Did you patch and compile linuxwacom 0.8.3-4 yet?  See Ayuthia's post #144.

The .fdi you posted is the default wacom.fdi.  Which version of Ubuntu are you using?

Try the alt.touch_test3 .fdi or the working .fdi in post #384.

Hope this helps.

----------


## dnprossi

I spent all day reading forums and finally found your thread.

Thanks, good job.

Followed instructions from thread #144 and #384 downloaded, built, copied and after reboot it worked.

I tried with MyPaint and pen works well eraser too.

I'll try Gimp tomorrow.

Thanks.

P.S. i used: Favux_Bamboo-Pen&Touch-alt.touch_test3_10-wacom.fdi.txt
Favux_Bamboo-Pen&Touch_test2.xorg.conf.txt
linuxwacom-0.8.4-3.tar.bz2
wcm2_patch.tar.bz2
On Ubuntu Karmic.

----------


## Favux

Hi dnprossi,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

Glad you got the stylus and eraser working.  Which model do you have?

Do you mean to say the eraser works with both the .fdi and with the xorg.conf?  Or are you saying you are using both at once?

----------


## NutMan

> I spent all day reading forums and finally found your thread.
> 
> Thanks, good job.
> 
> Followed instructions from thread #144 and #384 downloaded, built, copied and after reboot it worked.
> 
> I tried with MyPaint and pen works well eraser too.
> 
> I'll try Gimp tomorrow.
> ...


Same here. I just joined the forums to say NICE WORK!!!

I done just like dnprossi and the instruction do work to get the pen to function.  It does work with Gimp too.

EDIT: Pen works, Eraser does not, I used the fdi file mentioned by dnprossi.

----------


## kgingeri

Hi All, hope to on a bit more soon and will post eraser findings.




> Attention!
> To get stylus functioning for Pen & Touch models CTL460, CTH460, CTH461, CTH661 or to help with testing:
> 
> See Ayuthia's post #144.
> 
> For xorg.conf or 10-wacom.fdi (10-linuxwacom.fdi in Karmic) see post #384.


Favux, I just went to edit my first post to direct people to post 144 and 384 and noticed you beat me to it!  
It's great if others don't have to read 500 msgs to get the good stuff!  Nice job!!  That's the attitude that makes this forum different then most  :Smile: 

I'm also trying to resist the urge to load Karmic first,  :Shame on you:  but I may delay things a bit by giving in  :Wink:

----------


## dnprossi

> Hi dnprossi,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!
> 
> Glad you got the stylus and eraser working.  Which model do you have?
> 
> Do you mean to say the eraser works with both the .fdi and with the xorg.conf?  Or are you saying you are using both at once?


Good morning to all!
The Model I'm using is CTX-461
Last night was late so I just stuck all in at once and it worked, but need to try out one at a time too. (fdi - xorg.conf)
Played with pen in blender : pressure works.
Eraser works well in: 
   MyPaint.
Does not work in Gimp.
I'll try more and let you know.

----------


## dnprossi

Ok, have been playing with a few settings and here is what I got:

1.Installed with xorg.conf + udev changes (modified with d2 instead of d1) no fdi. RESULT: blocked wacom tablet, usb mouse and laptop tablet

2.Installed with fdi only no xorg.conf. RESULT: no tablet, else worked

3.Installed fdi and modified etc/X11/xorg.conf and all worked (did not change udev)

4.Installed fdi and modified etc/X11/xorg.conf and udev and all worked

wacomcpl show stylus, eraser pad, touch *twice.*

Program that always works is *MyPaint* Pen and Eraser.
*Blender* works really well too but to my knowledge has no eraser function.
*Inkscape* Works well too.
Don't know if I was just tired last night but I remember pressure worked in gimp, but could not get it to work today. Eraser never worked.

Hope this was clear.
Cheers...

P.S.got gimp to work.. Had to enable stylus from preferences - input devices - configure extended input devices - all work Eraser too.....

Also tilt mode works in MyPaint 0.8

----------


## HarM_triade

> P.S. i used: Favux_Bamboo-Pen&Touch-alt.touch_test3_10-wacom.fdi.txt
> Favux_Bamboo-Pen&Touch_test2.xorg.conf.txt
> linuxwacom-0.8.4-3.tar.bz2
> wcm2_patch.tar.bz2
> On Ubuntu Karmic.


I tried the same on Karmic for my cth-461 model. Compiling for 2.6.31 went OK  but "make" needed "hid-ids" which isn't supplied by default.

So had to get that thru "wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/linux-2.6/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h"

"sudo cp ./hid-ids.h /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/drivers/hid", I found on another thread.

Alas to no avail.

So I'm wondering if there's anyone with any luck there and what kernel dnprossi has on his karmic install .....stil the 2.6.28 or does 2.6.31 wacom.ko support the ctx-461 ?

----------


## Favux

Hi HarM_triade,

Karmic uses 2.6.31 so I feel sure dnprossi has it.

Did you purge the 0.8.4-1 linuxwacom first?


```
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom

sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

Should do that when changing versions.

Did you copy the wacom.ko from "src/2.6.31/wacom.ko"?

----------


## dnprossi

Confirmed hid-ids.h is required once for karmic 2.6.31

This is what i did for Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch CTH-461/S 



```
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom

wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/u.../hid/hid-ids.h
sudo cp ./hid-ids.h /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h

tar -xjvf linuxwacom-.8.4-3.tar.bz2 
tar -xjvf wcm2_patch.tar.bz2        
cp wcm2_patch/* linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/     
cd linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/
patch -p1 < wacomcpl-exec.patch
patch -p1 < wacom_sys.c.patch
patch -p1 < wacom_wac.c.patch
patch -p1 < wacom_wac.h.patch
patch -p1 < wactablet.h.patch
patch -p1 < wacusb.c.patcpatch -p1 < wcmUSB.c.patch
make clean
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
make
sudo make install
sudo cp src/2.6.31/wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
sudo cp 10-linuxwacom.fdi /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
```

then edited xorg.conf and udev manually:

gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

pasted text from Favux_Bamboo-Pen&Touch_test2.xorg.conf.txt


Then reboot...

----------


## Favux

Hi dnprossi,

I have to say I find it interesting that you need the .fdi plus the xorg.conf with the symlink rule in udev to get your Wacom Bamboo Craft(?) CTH-461(?) to work in Karmic.  Any progress with Gimp?

----------


## HarM_triade

> Hi HarM_triade,
> 
> Karmic uses 2.6.31 so I feel sure dnprossi has it.
> 
> Did you purge the 0.8.4-1 linuxwacom first?
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
> ...


I didn't at first, then did later on ...... which does leave the problem of not having the linuxwacom.fdi file as well as the 40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules not being there.
Or should they be?

I'll retry in while.

----------


## HarM_triade

> Confirmed hid-ids.h is required once for karmic 2.6.31
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
> sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
> 
> wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/u.../hid/hid-ids.h
> ...


Almost to the letter the same...xcept I didn't "purge" but only "removed" so that might be the problem.

The cth-461 shows itself as 00d2 as well, so hopefully they're the same.
 and the missing
Thanks for the clear thread, tho there might have been a slight warning for all the dependancy hoops ..... especially the xorg ones.

I've self-compiled quite a lot but wasn't actually prepared for those files not being there.

----------


## Favux

Hi HarM_triade,




> which does leave the problem of not having the linuxwacom.fdi file as well as the 40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules not being there.


Sorry, you're right.  I guess I just took it for granted you'd know.  I mention the udev rules in #384 and the .fdi is right there.

You don't need to do the purge lines anymore for new patches now that you're using 0.8.4-3.  However if Ayuthia decides to move to 0.8.5-1 you'll have to go through it again.

We just helped set up a HP tablet pc with the new Wacom touch only screen on 0.8.5-1.  We're wondering if we can use the same code it's using to get touch working on your Bamboo P & T's, which is why I mention 0.8.5-1.

I've had 0.8.5-1 installed for a few days.  It seems more stable than 0.8.5, at least Gimp isn't crashing.  There are a few problems.  For example I can't get Gimp to distinguish between the stylus and eraser anymore.  Sound familiar?

----------


## HarM_triade

> Hi HarM_triade,
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're right.  I guess I just took it for granted you'd know.  I mention the udev rules in #384 and the .fdi is right there.
> 
> You don't need to do the purge lines anymore for new patches now that you're using 0.8.4-3.  However if Ayuthia decides to move to 0.8.5-1 you'll have to go through it again.
> 
> We just helped set up a HP tablet pc with the new Wacom touch only screen on 0.8.5-1.  We're wondering if we can use the same code it's using to get touch working on your Bamboo P & T's, which is why I mention 0.8.5-1.
> 
> I've had 0.8.5-1 installed for a few days.  It seems more stable than 0.8.5, at least Gimp isn't crashing.  There are a few problems.  For example I can't get Gimp to distinguish between the stylus and eraser anymore.  Sound familiar?


Don't be sorry. you're being a great help!  :Very Happy: 

I tried everything in the "right" order which still leaves me with the problem of not having a udev-rules file to edit.

I suppose I could reinstall xserver-xorg-input-wacom again so as to copy/save the file and edit it later on. It leaves me with the question how you guys did that.

I'll give 0.8.5.1 a go but would first like to get similar results as you guys usin 0.8.4.3. That way I'll know it's not me missing something obvious.  :Razz:

----------


## Favux

HarM_triade,

Don't try 0.8.5-1 yet, the patches are for 0.8.4-3.  I was just saying.

To install "40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules" in "/lib/udev/rules.d/" see Appendix 3 in this HOW TO.  Or you can get it from the linuxwacom package in "/src/util/" where it's called '60-wacom.rules'.  See post #384.

----------


## SeraphicRav

Hi !

 Am I the only one to not have a makefile (even after 4 downloads of the linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 file) ?

Could someone edit the wikipage too ?

I am getting lost with the information everywhere in this topic ^^

----------


## Favux

Hi SeraphicRav,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

I'm sorry, what wikipage?  We're using Ayuthia's post #144 and also post #384.  The second post on the first page has links to them.  And you can also look at the HOW TO linked in the post above yours.

----------


## SeraphicRav

Okay, thank you  :Wink: 

I meant this wikipage : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom

----------


## HarM_triade

Favux, you rock!  :Very Happy: 

That just worked for me....tho I must admit the result is fairly crude compared to my older wacom serial A4 pen on my desktop.....the bamboo was just for my laptop for when I'm  "on the road".

In gimp there's the eraser/stylus problem ..... seen that before, methinks on a Siemens with touch-screen, I had. Alas it burned out it's CPU a year ago and I haven't been able to "re-use" the screen in one way or another. It's up in the attic now, with all the other laptop corpses.  :Sad: 

I did follow up your post 384 but that doesn't show the missing udev rules solution.

Methinks that threads like these should result in a wiki entry, handy and clear enough for newbies.....i.e.: no assumptions on degree's of knowledge beforehand!

Kudo's for all the effort....specially like the HP thread.

----------


## Favux

Hi HarM_triade,

Great!  Glad you got it working.

Just to be sure you've configured Gimp correctly you can look near the bottom of the Wacom wiki for instructions.

Like dnprossi do you need both the .fdi and xorg.conf (with the udev rule) to get it working in Karmic?


Well it's currently "experimental", but once it's figured out I'm sure someone will write it up.  Besides we're trying to get it included in linuxwacom too.  I think Ayuthia posting the working patch was helpful.  That's why I added a working .fdi.

----------


## HarM_triade

> Hi !
> 
>  Am I the only one to not have a makefile (even after 4 downloads of the linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 file) ?
> 
> Could someone edit the wikipage too ?
> 
> I am getting lost with the information everywhere in this topic ^^


Watch out for the error messages when you do "./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr".
If all goes well, the makefile will be created.

----------


## dnprossi

> Hi dnprossi,
> 
> I have to say I find it interesting that you need the .fdi plus the xorg.conf with the symlink rule in udev to get your Wacom Bamboo Craft(?) CTH-461(?) to work in Karmic.  Any progress with Gimp?


Hi Favux,

I find it interesting myself but I have to investigate why when I get rid of xorg stuff the tablet gets stuck. I'll have to try a fresh install and see where it gets to. In any case it works now.

Gimp works perfectly it was in my P.S. I had to activate the stylus from preferences and both pressure and eraser worked perfectly.

In a new version of MyPaint 0.8 I also got pen tilt to work which is great.

I must thank you guys again...

Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch CTH-461/S

----------


## Ingenium

Hey guys, can someone please post a summary that describes how to do this from start to finish? With the thread now over 500 posts, it's hard to figure out what exactly to do and where all the required files/patches are. Thanks.

----------


## SeraphicRav

> Watch out for the error messages when you do "./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr".
> If all goes well, the makefile will be created.


Thank you, I just noticed my problem "No package 'xorg-server' found", I am looking what to do to correct this.

----------


## dnprossi

Favux I started from scratch and xorg and fdi are needed no need for udev for Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch CTH-461/S

gimp does not recognize tablet automatically it has to be selected from preferences and activated. Eraser works if flipping pen and clicking on eraser in toolbox. This has to be done every new image. I will edit my previous post removing udev stuff...

----------


## Favux

Hi dnprossi,

With no Wacom symlink rule in udev the Wacom sections in xorg.conf shouldn't be active unless you substituted the usb pci by-path in for the symlink.  So it seems the only thing that could be doing anything would be the "SendCoreEvents" lines in "ServerLayout"

Could you try removing or commenting out (#) all the Wacom stuff from xorg.conf and using this line?:


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.SendCoreEvents" type="string">true</merge>
```

Place it in the .fdi just below the:


```
<merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
```

line.  See if that works.  Thanks.

Is there another model?  In the US there are only 5 models and I thought the Bamboo Fun was the CTH-661/S

----------


## dnprossi

Favux, did as you asked me to

added

Under  <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
<merge key="input.x11_options.SendCoreEvents" type="string">true</merge> 

removed xorg.conf stuff

Tablet not there anymore.

wacomcpl empty.

5 different models here in Europe too. Don't know other models codes though! I'll look them up...

Got it codes are the same: 
Wacom - Bamboo Fun medium Pen (CTH-661/S)
Wacom - Bamboo Fun S Pen & Touch (CTH-461/S) The one I have and etc...

----------


## Favux

Hi dnprossi,

Thanks for trying that.  Could you now add:


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.USB" type="string">on</merge>
```

above the SendCoreEvents line?  Let's see if that does anything.

----------


## dnprossi

Favux, nothing happened still no tablet
wacomcpl empty
xsetwacom list nothing
ximput --list  no wacom stuff

----------


## Favux

Hi dnprossi,

Amazing!  Could you check that you only have one .fdi and not two?  Say 10-wacom.fdi and 10-linuxwacom.fdi.  In Karmic it should be (only) 10-linuxwacom.fdi.

----------


## dnprossi

I only have 5 files 10-linuxwacom.fdi 11-x11-synaptics.fdi 11-x11-vmmouse.fdi 20-libgpod and 25-ntfs-3g....

Fresh complete ubuntu karmic install

----------


## SeraphicRav

I followed  Ayuthia's post #144 and post #384 for the fdi file.

I installed the linux headers for 2.6.28 kernel xorg-server and various xorg librairies.

The only difference I had was that I found the wacom.ko in src/2.6.31 instead of src/2.6.28 directory.

I don't know where I can find the problem... And I can't read my logs because they are flooded with "cpu temperature is normal" is okay.

What can I do ?

----------


## tekamoda

Hi Favux,

thanks for the welcome, it's nice to be here.

I have followed Ayuthia's instructions, however I had a couple of problems with dependencies and make. I thought I'd overcome them and make install seemed to work ok, however, I've tried using both the .fdi files you've suggested and still nothing.

I'm using Kubuntu Karmic with the latest patches. I'll start from scratch with Ayuthia's instructions to see if I've missed something etc.

----------


## Favux

Hi dnprossi,

Wow!  That's a lot less than with Jaunty.  Or do you mean 5 in "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/"?  Nothing in "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/"?  I installed Karmic on my desktop.  I didn't notice a big change with the .fdi's.

All I can think of, is that with the changes they've made in Karmic by removing parts of HAL and going to Devicekit, the 0.8.4-3 hal-setup-wacom isn't working quite right.

Just to lock things down you're using the alt.touch test3 .fdi and the test 2 xorg.conf and the .fid is located at "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/"?

----------


## Favux

Hi SeraphicRav,

Since you're in Karmic, that's right.  And you'd use:


```
sudo cp ./src/2.6.31/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```


Hi tekamoda,

That's what dnprossi and I are discussing.  To get it to work in Karmic he's had to use both the .fdi and the xorg.conf and we're trying to figure out why.

----------


## dnprossi

Hi Favux,
Yes I confirm I am using alt.touch test3 .fdi and the test 2 xorg.conf and the .fid is located at "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/"

and yes i meant five in "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/" there are others but no wacom stuff...

----------


## SeraphicRav

Hi Favux, that is true, that's what I did but it doesn't work ^^

----------


## dnprossi

> All I can think of, is that with the changes they've made in Karmic by removing parts of HAL and going to Devicekit, the 0.8.4-3 hal-setup-wacom isn't working quite right.


what will happen when hal will be deprecated???

----------


## Favux

Hi dnprossi,

Good question.  I don't know.  I thought the changes were suppose to be invisible to us.


Hi SeraphicRav,

In some systems the wacom.ko kernel driver/module doesn't auto-load.  Check "lsmod" and see if wacom is in it.  If it isn't add "wacom" (without the quotes) to the bottom of the modules file:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

and reboot.

----------


## dnprossi

Thanks favux, if you need more tests by me just let me know.

Its 1:30 am here in Italy and time for me to sleep.

cheers...

----------


## SeraphicRav

Thank you very much , it works now !

----------


## Favux

Hi dnprossi,

Thank you.  Remember the hal-setup-wacom thing is just a guess.  It could easily be something else.  Good night.


Hi SeraphicRav,

Great!

----------


## SeraphicRav

But I don't have wacomcpl to calibrate my tablet T_T Do I have something specific to install ? I am scared to erase something using apt-get....

----------


## dnprossi

> Hi dnprossi,
> Thank you.  Remember the hal-setup-wacom thing is just a guess.  It could easily be something else.  Good night.


Hi Favux,
Would you have guessed that with both xorg and fdi it would have worked??
Have no doubt that you'll find way out.... :Very Happy: 
Cheers!!

----------


## Favux

Hi SeraphicRav,

Do you mean when you enter 'wacomcpl' in a terminal the gui doesn't pop up?  Or do you mean you want to set it up?  See "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet" in this HOW TO.


Hi dnprossi,




> Would you have guessed that with both xorg and fdi it would have worked??


No, and I'm grateful you discovered it.  Thanks for the vote of confidence but this one will probably take all of us working together.

----------


## SeraphicRav

Hi Favux !

I mean that when I type : wacomcpl
I get :
Program not installed. You can install it with :
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools
wacomcpl: command not found

And I don't know if I can do the proposed command.

----------


## kgingeri

Hi SeraphicRav,

NO! You don't want to. If you do, you'll likely have to do the 'apt-get install/purge ...' again. The program should have been there from your new compile of linuxwacom!

It probably means you missed installing something. Below is a list.  Run them all and redo the build starting with .configure ....



```
# apt-get update
# apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev 
# apt-get x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
# apt-get install libhal-dev
# apt-get upgrade
```

replace '#' with 'sudo' ('#' is a root prompt) if you uncomfortable with a root terminal.

----------


## vanzippee

I have gone through the whole tread, and just as it seems to get close I get stopped. Now I get to the copy the .ko file and it says that the file is not there, and it is right. Everything goes great until then.
It is possible that since I am running the 64 bit there needs to be changes. 
Also I would really appreciate it if someone would make a post that summarizes everything without sending me all over the place for this piece and that. I understand it would be a big job, but I feel like I might be missing something from the convoluted way everything seems to be coming out.

I am using 9.10 64bit with the bamboo pen.
I really appreciate all the help.

----------


## kgingeri

I just got my CTH-460 working somewhat with a shiny new Karmic Remix install.
(BTW I like Karmic - and the new Remix - nice and snappy)  :Very Happy: 

No sign of an eraser yet (other than dmesg data) but I do have stylus functions and buttons, along with pressure.  
No touch either, not even dmesg data.  I've done nothing with xorg.conf tho - so more fiddling to do yet.

I'll post some info of steps soon - just getting it ready.

In the mean time here is stylus sample dmesg:

```
[ 3155.974923] [wacom-7] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0 7:0
[ 3155.974953] wacom-7]: 0x80 detected as tool 140 and id 2
[ 3155.974963] [wacom-7]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0 d6: 0 d7: 0
[ 3155.982931] [wacom-7] data:  0:2 1:0 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0 7:0
[ 3155.982971] [wacom-7]: reset tool 140
```

...and eraser 

```
[ 3161.202968] wacom-7]: 0x80 detected as tool 141 and id a
[ 3161.202981] [wacom-7]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0 d6: 0 d7: 0
[ 3161.210925] [wacom-7] data:  0:2 1:0 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0 7:0
[ 3161.210964] [wacom-7]: reset tool 141
```

----------


## Favux

Hi vanzippee,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

Ayuthia's post #144 is set up for Jaunty.  Since you are on Karmic the kernel is 2.6.31 and the wacom.ko copy command needs to be:


```
sudo cp ./src/2.6.31/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

Hope this helps.


Hi kgingeri,

Needless to say I'm interested in what you find.

----------


## kgingeri

EDIT Mar 10/2010: *please see Ayuthia's post in this dev thread - he keeps it very current.*

An Overall log and HowTo up until now.
Get ready - it's a long one.

NOTE! This was done on *Ubuntu 9.10* *(32 bit)* *Remix* distro - fresh install.  It may not work for anything else, however I am fairly confident that it is generic. One difference is the 10-wacom.fdi file is called 10-linuxwacom.fdi in Karmic. 
EDIT: This also uses *linuxwacom-0.8.4-3* which is not the most current. Keep an eye out for an update to the latest linuxwacom.

EDIT: It likely goes without saying, BUT just to be sure...
THIS IS NOT MY WORK! Although I have had a small part to play, the faithful here are *Favux* and *Ayuthia* (may this be a tribute =D>)
Many of the rest of us test and report or try new things to add to the mix.  It is team work at it's best.  Thanks everyone!   :Very Happy: 

Also, the '#'s are root shell prompts from the 'sudo bash' command.  You can use 'sudo' commands instead - if you'd rather not be in a root bash shell. for editing, I use 'vi' but 'gksudo gedit' works better if you don't know the vi editor.  I'm from the _old school_

One more thing - I'll likely need to make edits, so check back. I will mark edits carefully.

in Terminal...



```
$ sudo bash
Password: *********
```



```
# apt-get update
EDIT: skip next 2 lines for Karmic (thanks Dnprossi)
# apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
# apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
# apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev 
# apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
# apt-get install libhal-dev
# apt-get upgrade
```

If running Ubuntu Karmic Remix or other minimal distro, you may have to do:



```
# wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/linux-2.6/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h
# cp ./hid-ids.h /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h
# apt-get install patch
```

see Ayuthia's Patches For LinuxWacom post #144, for a full how to BEFORE the doing the next steps.
You may not need them all. 
EDIT: The following file does not appear available any longer.  It can be accessed here (Thanks James-)
See above EDIT After downloading linuxwacom-.8.4-3.tar.bz2 from http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/dl and Ayuthia's patches...


```
# tar -xjvf linuxwacom-0.8.4-3.tar.bz2
# tar -xjvf wcm2_patch.tar.bz2        
# cp wcm2_patch/*.patch linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/     
# cd linuxwacom-0.8.4-3/
```

EDIT: Previous typo in tar command (Thanks dnprossi  :Smile: )

Each of the following should execute without output...



```
# patch -p1 < wacomcpl-exec.patch
# patch -p1 < wacom_sys.c.patch
# patch -p1 < wacom_wac.c.patch
# patch -p1 < wacom_wac.h.patch
# patch -p1 < wactablet.h.patch
# patch -p1 < wacusb.c.patch
# patch -p1 < wcmUSB.c.patch
```

(there's lots of output but there should be no errors at the end of each of the next steps)
EDIT: Note that the next step is for my kernel version - i.e. you may need 2.6.28 instead of 2.6.31



```
# make clean
# ./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
# make
# make install
# cp src/2.6.31/wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
```

Next, because the module was never used (if it was, use 'rmmod wacom' first)...



```
# insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
# depmod -e
```

EDIT: you'll get a warning here in Karmic re "WARNING: -e needs -E or -F" - disregard

I got Favux's fdi file Favux_Bamboo-Pen&Touch-working_10-wacom.fdi.txt from post #384 and did

EDIT: Typo in next file name - missed "Favux_..." - how could I!?


```
# cp Favux_Bamboo-Pen\&Touch-working_10-wacom.fdi.txt /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
```

(NOTE: the destination file would be /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi for Jaunty.
	Also, be sure there is only one wacom file in that directory - if you have both, 'rm' the one you don't need!)

(You could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf at this point - I didn't - see Favux's post #384)

create (or edit) either /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi (if running Ubuntu Karmic)
or /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi (for Ubuntu Jaunty)

Replace the complete contents with the following (this is for my tablet, check Favux's post #384):



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

    <!-- Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch (models CTT-460 CTL-460 CTH-460,461,660) -->
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="pad">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">pad</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

NOTE! According to my tests, this next step is needed whether using a fdi file or xorg.conf!

Determine the tablet's ID:



```
# lsusb
	...
	Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
	Bus 002 Device 003: ID 056a:00d1 Wacom Co., Ltd 
	Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:0737 Microsoft Corp. 
	...
```

(note that 00d1 above relates to next edit - your value may be different - see below in ATTRS line)

EDIT: dnprossi reports that the next steps (wget and cp) *are not required if the insmod and depmod commands are successful* (Thanks dnprossi  :Smile: )
EDIT2: I still feel we need the next changes as you end up without devices in /dev/input (udev's job) so you have nothing to use for wacdump etc?  Not sure tho. The jury is out on this one still. Note: At first I confused /etc/udev and lib/udev - use /lib/udev

If the 40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules file doesn't exist, then do:



```
# wget -O 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules "http://git.debian.org/?p=users/ron/wacom-tools.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/xserver-xorg-input-wacom.udev;hb=e110b046292d6aff63b489c9b1aecec25d470cdb"
```

then edit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules and on or about  line 88 (@ end of a long list) insert this line:
EDIT: change 00d1 to your ID from the previous lsusb command - if it's different



```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d1", SYMLINK="input/tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
```

EDIT: And of course, put it in place (Thanks Ubunty  :Wink: )



```
# cp 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules /lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules
```

 

That was about it... if you've been using a root shell...



```
# exit
```

else just...



```
$ exit
```

and reboot.

Post back if you have problems.

EDIT:  Ha! Told you  :Wink:   For others posting solutions, *please* let me know of errors or omissions and I'll edit.  Best to PM me.  
Favux or Ayuthia, if you'd rather take (copy) and update this post, that would be fine with me also.  I could edit and/or delete it then.
EDIT: wrong URLs

----------


## Ubunty

That worked f-l-a-w-l-e-s-s-l-y. Thanks kgingeri  :Surprised: 

With: -Ubuntu 9.10
-Bamboo Pen (Bus 003 Device 002: ID 056a:00d4 Wacom Co., Ltd)

Small typo (for those who just copy-paste like me  :Razz: ) 


> tar -xjvf linuxwacom-*0*.8.4-3.tar.bz2





> If the 40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules file doesn't exist, then do:
> 
> # wget -O 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules "http://git.debian.org/?p=users/ron/wacom-tools.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/xserver-xorg-input-wacom.udev;hb=e110b046292d6aff63b489c9b1aecec25d47  0cdb"


Thought I needed to copy this file, so 


> cp 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules /lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules


 and the idProduct change did the trick !

----------


## dnprossi

Hi to all,




> If the 40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules file doesn't exist, then do:
> 
> # wget -O 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules "http://git.debian.org/?p=users/ron/wacom-tools.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/xserver-xorg-input-wacom.udev;hb=e110b046292d6aff63b489c9b1aecec25d47 0cdb"


The above is not needed if the following is done correctly.




> # insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
> # depmod -e


If it is needed after reboot it means that *wacom.ko* has not started.

I do have mine running without xorg-rules now. Did need it before though because I couldn't get wacom.ko to start. Went crazy last night with fabux. This morning did the insmod and depmod and there it is working flawlessly...

Thanks kgingeri... :Wink: 

P.S. Gimp now works without having to activate stylus from preferences. Tablet recognized automatically....

----------


## Ayuthia

This place has been busy!  I am thinking of creating a new post so that the instructions will be at the first post.  Right now I am porting the code over to 0.8.5-1 since that is the most recent code released and where the patches will need to be submitted.  There are quite a bit of changes in the code so I am trying to incorporate it all.  The first run is mainly to get the stylus working first.  Hopefully we can get the code working again with the eraser for all the devices and then start work on the touch.

My thought on the touch is to first remove the .fdi entry for the touch just to see if the touch data comes works from either the kernel module or from the /dev/input/eventX data.  Once we are able to figure out where it is able to get some data, we can then fix either the kernel module and or the X Wacom module to get the touch working.

----------


## SeraphicRav

> Hi SeraphicRav,
> 
> NO! You don't want to. If you do, you'll likely have to do the 'apt-get install/purge ...' again. The program should have been there from your new compile of linuxwacom!
> 
> It probably means you missed installing something. Below is a list.  Run them all and redo the build starting with .configure ....
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi !

I have redone the build and now I have wacomcpl but I have nothing to select inside the wacom control panel. Is it normal for a bamboo pen ?

Hi Favux !
Sorry, I didn't see your message.

----------


## dnprossi

> Hi !
> 
> I have redone the build and now I have wacomcpl but I have nothing to select inside the wacom control panel. Is it normal for a bamboo pen ?


Hi SeraphicRav,

You are nearly there!  :Wink: 

Think you need to execute the two lines of code below so that wacom.ko wil be initialized once you reboot.



```
# insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
# depmod -e
```

Cheers!!

----------


## dnprossi

Hi Ayuthia, again great work.




> This place has been busy!  I am thinking of creating a new post so that the instructions will be at the first post.  Right now I am porting the code over to 0.8.5-1 since that is the most recent code released and where the patches will need to be submitted.  There are quite a bit of changes in the code so I am trying to incorporate it all.  The first run is mainly to get the stylus working first.  Hopefully we can get the code working again with the eraser for all the devices and then start work on the touch.


+1 - yes its rather growing out of control and a first updatable instructions up top would be rather helpful!

I think that eraser did not work because of some installation confusion risen by extended search on forum... Because it now works! Just an idea i made myself though! I'd like others to confirm. 




> My thought on the touch is to first remove the .fdi entry for the touch just to see if the touch data comes works from either the kernel module or from the /dev/input/eventX data.  Once we are able to figure out where it is able to get some data, we can then fix either the kernel module and or the X Wacom module to get the touch working.


Can't wait to test new stuff...

----------


## SeraphicRav

Hi dnprossi !

This is what I get when I do the given commands :


```
sudo depmod -e
WARNING: -e needs -E or -F
```

And when I launch wacomcpl, there is nothing to select.

(I have a Bambo pen)

----------


## dnprossi

> Hi dnprossi !
> 
> This is what I get when I do the given commands :
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo depmod -e
> WARNING: -e needs -E or -F
> ```
> ...


Above is correct... Just a warning but should have worked.

Did you reboot the computer before running wacomcpl????

----------


## HarM_triade

> Hi to all,
> 
> 
> 
> The above is not needed if the following is done correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is needed after reboot it means that *wacom.ko* has not started.
> ...



Sorry for being late but had to earn some money today.  :LOL: 

I can confirm what dnprossi says:
Removing the lines in xorg.conf stops the wacom.ko loading, i.e. xorg called for the module.

"sudo modprobe wacom" gives instantanious results whereas all is fine by simply adding "wacom" to /etc/modules to get it loaded at boot.

"sudo echo wacom >> /etc/modules" would be the easiest command to add to the HOWTO imho

----------


## SeraphicRav

Yeah, and I rebooted once again and I still have nothing to select in the wacom control panel. I can use my tablet though.

----------


## dnprossi

> Yeah, and I rebooted once again and I still have nothing to select in the wacom control panel. I can use my tablet though.


Congrats!!!

Just so that things are done correctly there is a new GREAT POST #541 just a page back with very well written step by step instructions.

Give it a look and control if you did all in same order.

If tablet works and no wacomcpl stuff then probably missed something.

Glad it works though...

one last thing is to sudo both lines of code given before


```
# sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
# sudo depmod -e
```

----------


## HarM_triade

I addition I must add that the eraser  does not work at all without xorg calling the module.

Neither do touch and the buttons but they didn't before either.

Shouldn't this be defined by the fdi file?

----------


## dnprossi

> I addition I must add that the eraser  does not work at all without xorg calling the module.
> 
> Neither do touch and the buttons but they didn't before either.
> 
> Shouldn't this be defined by the fdi file?


Hi HarM_triade, don't know if this is relevant but now it seems there is no need for xorg stuff if fdi is correctly installed.

If you have both xorg and fdi eraser will not automatically be recognized by software like gimp and you will have to activate it from preferences.

touch and buttons are not active in fdi yet.

POST #541 is a good resume just stop before udev xorg stuff and all will work great... o yes except thouch and buttons...

----------


## HarM_triade

> Hi HarM_triade, don't know if this is relevant but now it seems there is no need for xorg stuff if fdi is correctly installed.
> 
> If you have both xorg and fdi eraser will not automatically be recognized by software like gimp and you will have to activate it from preferences.
> 
> touch and buttons are not active in fdi yet.
> 
> POST #541 is a good resume just stop before udev xorg stuff and all will work great... o yes except thouch and buttons...


Yep, there shouldn't be a need for the xorg stuff but that would require hal to generate all the needed stuff through the .fdi file.

Apparrently there's something missing there.
Might as well try to find a solution here, while we're at it.  :Smile:

----------


## SeraphicRav

It seems like the last part (rule) didn't went well. Now I can select stylus in the wacom control panel ! But I have this error :


```
can't read "isLCD(212)": no such element in array
 can't read "isLCD(212)": no such element in array
    while executing
"if { ![ string compare $type "pad" ] } {
        if { $hasPad($model) } {
         createPanel 0 1 0 0
        }
    } elseif { ![ string compare $type "touch" ] } {
..."
     (procedure "updateDevice" line 24)
    invoked from within
"updateDevice"
    (command bound to event)
```

Any idea of what I missed ?

----------


## dnprossi

> Yep, there shouldn't be a need for the xorg stuff but that would require hal to generate all the needed stuff through the .fdi file.


do you mean getting touch and buttons to work?

----------


## Favux

Hi SeraphicRav,

Since you have the Pen you want to use the first symlink rule in post #384.  The one without touch.  The rule in kgingeri's HOW TO has touch.

----------


## HarM_triade

> do you mean getting touch and buttons to work?


Yes, with the xorg edit the buttons on the pen work, not the extra buttons on the pad.

The eraser works too but like stylus does, whereas touch shows up but does not work.

In short the bamboo works like a mouse but it can do much more.

----------


## SeraphicRav

Hi Favux !

I changed the rule and took the symlink corresponding to the bamboo pen and I rebooted but I still have the same error.

----------


## dnprossi

> Yes, with the xorg edit the buttons on the pen work, not the extra buttons on the pad.


so strange, my pen buttons work without xorg. Pad buttons are not active yet.




> The eraser works too but like stylus does, whereas touch shows up but does not work.


This is absurd, my eraser worked fine till one hour ago and just disappeared completely trying to figure out why. Worked perfectly all day. Not even as stylus now!!

Have not changed anything just not working anymore...

----------


## HarM_triade

If you use the xorg lines and let xorg load the wacom and module they'll work again like I said.

Take note: I'm not sure what happens if you load the module yourself and xorg does the same....i.e. which one prevails.

----------


## Favux

Hi SeraphicRav,

What happens if we use a .fdi tailored for the Pen?:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

    <!-- Wacom Bamboo Pen (model CTL460) -->
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

And if you are using a xorg.conf make sure the eraser, pad, and touch sections are commented out (#) or removed and the same applies to their lines in "ServerLayout".

----------


## dnprossi

> If you use the xorg lines and let xorg load the wacom and module they'll work again like I said.
> 
> Take note: I'm not sure what happens if you load the module yourself and xorg does the same....i.e. which one prevails.


***UBUNTU KARMIC***
IMPORTANT to be confirmed.....
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom

when the above purge is done also *xserver-xorg-input-all* is purged

I installed it again and now everything works perfectly. Eraser is back with erase functions and not just stylus... No need for xorg or udev.

----------


## Favux

Hi dnprossi,

Wow!  Great work!  Let's get this confirmed for Karmic!

----------


## dnprossi

Hi favux,

If i reinstall *xserver-xorg-input-all* also *xserver-xorg-input-wacom* they depend one eachother.

I reinstalled everything - run the fdi install and did not purge anything.

And everything works smooth....

----------


## Favux

Hi dnprossi,

Sure and without the symlink rule or xorg.conf, correct?  It may be a new dependency in Karmic.  We'll have to see if it works for others in Karmic.

----------


## dnprossi

> Hi dnprossi,
> 
> Sure and without the symlink rule or xorg.conf, correct?  It may be a new dependency in Karmic.  We'll have to see if it works for others in Karmic.


Just fdi, nothing else. removed udev rules and xorg.conf text!

----------


## SeraphicRav

> Hi SeraphicRav,
> 
> What happens if we use a .fdi tailored for the Pen?:
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> 
>      <!-- Wacom Bamboo Pen (model CTL460) -->
> ...


Hi Favux !

With this fdi, same problem. I don't use xorg.conf.

----------


## Favux

Hi SeraphicRav,

Did you try what dnprossi discovered?  Adding xserver-xorg-input-all?  You can do it with Synaptic Package Manager or with:


```
sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
```

then reboot.

He finds he doesn't need xorg.conf or the wacom symlink rule in udev if he adds it.

----------


## SeraphicRav

Hi Favux !

  My tablet PC doesn't work anymore... and nothing in Wacom Control Panel.

----------


## Favux

Hi SeraphicRav,

Bummer.

Try removing the symlink rule in udev.  You did add it, correct?  Then reboot.

Next step would be to use Synaptic to uninstall xserver-xorg-input-all and reboot.  But if it really is a dependency that will probably disable your linuxwacom install.  Which means you would have to redo it again.   :Sad:

----------


## SeraphicRav

Hi Favux !

When I uninstall xserver-xorg-input-all, just the meta package is. I guess I have to do everything again.

I did again everything and now, everything works (I changed the patch and took the testing version).

Thank you !

----------


## HarM_triade

> Just fdi, nothing else. removed udev rules and xorg.conf text!


This is very strange. In my first setting, i.e. with wacom-tools, xserver-xorg-input-wacom and the input-all meta package still installed, I used Favux's fdi file to no avail.

Afaik there have been no updates and the existing module didn't recognize the 00d2 as any known tablet.

Are you sure you removed everything back to what it was before?

Wacom-tools includes wacomctl and wacdump, whereas they were installed by "make install" after compiling the 0.8.4.3 source code.
Did you reinstall those too, or were they left as they were?

I had to do a "purge" not a simple "remove" to get things working so I'm betting there's some stuff left behind....which is doing a combined better job by the looks of things, anyway.  :Smile: 

Frankly I'm short on time or I'd try to do a fresh Karmic install on a separate partition to check ...... maybe somewhere next week.  :Sad:

----------


## Favux

Hi SeraphicRav,

Really good!  Maybe the wcm2 made the difference?

Are you just using the  Pen .fdi with xserver-xorg-input-all like dnprossi?


Hi HarM_triade,

I'm sure we are all eager to hear your results when you get a chance to check.

----------


## HarM_triade

> Hi SeraphicRav,
> 
> Really good!  Maybe the wcm2 made the difference?
> 
> Are you just using the  Pen .fdi with xserver-xorg-input-all like dnprossi?
> 
> 
> Hi HarM_triade,
> 
> I'm sure we are all eager to hear your results when you get a chance to check.


Right, had some time and did some testing.

Overall conclusion: Cannot stat dnsprossi's findings on karmic.

Here's what I did:

1) Installed xserver-xorg-input-all (which brings along -input-wacom)
removed 00d2 entry in wacom-rules as well as the wacom lines in xorg.conf.
used favux's .fdi file only, as dnsprossi did.

No pad, nothing.

2) edited wacom-rules (added 00d2 and a + symbol after SYMLINK)
modprobe wacom

nothing!

rebooted (just to be sure)

nothing!

3) added wacom lines to xorg ---- nothing, after reboot.

4) ran "make install" and replaced wacom.ko with one from unpatched 0.8.4.3 sources directory I still had ..... nothing!

5) purged the lot, ran "make install" and replaced wacom.ko from patched 0.8.4.3 (wcm2_patch) sources, edited linuxwacom.fdi and wacom-rules ...... everything worked as before the test.

Anymore hoops, anyone?  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi HarM_triade,

Thanks for doing that.  And you had to use xorg.conf too?  So maybe xserver-xorg-input-all isn't the answer or is only part of the answer.  Are you on 32-bit or 64-bit Karmic?  Same question to you dnprossi.

----------


## HarM_triade

> Hi HarM_triade,
> 
> Thanks for doing that.  And you had to use xorg.conf too?  So maybe xserver-xorg-input-all isn't the answer or is only part of the answer.  Are you on 32-bit or 64-bit Karmic?  Same question to you dnprossi.


This is a 32 bits install I'm using.

I don't need the xorg lines if I add wacom to "/etc/rules" which does raise some questions why it isn't being loaded on boot or hotplug.

With xorg lines I get working eraser (as stylus) and buttons on the pen (double entries in wacomcpl) otherwise I don't.
Also "/var/log/syslog" suggests 2 wacoms:

-----------
Nov  8 10:49:11 triadehut-laptop kernel: [ 4416.780558] wacom: set touch x and y max to 1023
Nov  8 10:49:11 triadehut-laptop kernel: [ 4416.780706] input: Wacom Bamboo Craft as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input13
Nov  8 10:49:11 triadehut-laptop kernel: [ 4416.815261] wacom: set touch x and y max to 1023
Nov  8 10:49:11 triadehut-laptop kernel: [ 4416.815349] input: Wacom Bamboo Craft as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input14
-----

Where this might be "touch" and "pen" recognized as different devices.

I resumed from my experiences that the patched drivers are needed for the pad so I'm wondering what diffs dnsprossi has, that makes his pad work without.

----------


## dnprossi

Hi to all!

Sorry! fell asleep! I found lots of confusion today about removing udev, xorg and the *xserver-xorg-input-all* problem so i'll try to clear things up.

UBUNTU 9.10 Karmic 32bit
Wacom Bamboo S Fun Pen & Touch CTH-461/S

1st I uninstalled everything I had installed with:



```
sudo rmmod wacom
cd linuxwacom-0.8.4-3
sudo make uninstall
```

if you have xorg.conf modified test just remove the added text in it
if you have udev symlink remove that too - I completely deleted it

and then reinstalled the originals with


```
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

!!!DO NOT PURGE!!!(sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom)
During next install original files will be overwritten no need to purge.

Compiled stuff is still there in /linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 so i just


```
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
make
sudo make install
sudo cp src/2.6.31/wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
sudo cp 10-linuxwacom.fdi /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi

sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
sudo depmod -e
```

Here I stopped!!! and Rebooted my computer and all worked fine...

Hope I could help.
Cheers

----------


## Favux

Hi dnprossi,

Right.  No need to purge since you are sticking with 0.8.4-3.

Are you using 64 or 32-bit?


Hi HarM_triade,

Ok, 32-bit.



> With xorg lines I get working eraser (as stylus) and buttons on the pen (double entries in wacomcpl) otherwise I don't.
> Also "/var/log/syslog" suggests 2 wacoms


Which is what you would expect with using a .fdi and xorg.conf.  If you're interested in knowing whether it's the .fdi or xorg.conf working (assuming both aren't) you can remove the info.product lines in the .fdi and it will not show up as stylus, eraser, pad, or touch.

----------


## dnprossi

Hi Favux, I am using 32 bit...

Hi HarM_triade,



> I resumed from my experiences that the patched drivers are needed for the pad so I'm wondering what diffs dnsprossi has, that makes his pad work without.


Yes you must use the patched drivers!!! they have to be reinstalled!!!
The only change to install process is to not PURGE

----------


## dnprossi

> Hi dnprossi,
> 
> Right.  No need to purge since you are sticking with 0.8.4-3.


With recompiled & reinstalled patches!!!!

----------


## HarM_triade

> Hi Favux, I am using 32 bit...
> 
> Hi HarM_triade,
> 
> 
> Yes you must use the patched drivers!!! they have to be reinstalled!!!
> The only change to install process is to not PURGE


Right, didn't gather from your earlier postings that you were using the patched drivers, only the .fdi file.

Did as you say (except leaving out unneeded ./configure and make) without insmodding the module.

rebooted and had a working pad (wacom is now loaded at boot and when plugging in), except that button on the pen does not work.....stylus sensitivity is much better tho.

There are error messages with wacomcpl (no double entries anymore, tho):

--------
wacomcpl: using TCLLIBPATH="[list  /usr/local/lib ]"
bgerror failed to handle background error.
    Original error: can't read "isLCD(210)": no such element in array
    Error in bgerror: can't invoke "grab" command:  application has been destroyed
--------
making it unusable.

Expect "make install" replaced original wacomcpl by wacom-tools, some leftover config file.

Using the xorg.conf entries again didn't change that.

Here's syslog:

----
Nov  8 11:44:16 triadehut-laptop kernel: [  858.658143] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Nov  8 11:44:16 triadehut-laptop kernel: [  858.664394] wacom: set touch x and y max to 1023
Nov  8 11:44:16 triadehut-laptop kernel: [  858.664539] input: Wacom Bamboo Craft as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input11
Nov  8 11:44:16 triadehut-laptop logger: device input11 is bound to the driver
Nov  8 11:44:16 triadehut-laptop logger: must rebind
Nov  8 11:44:16 triadehut-laptop kernel: [  858.696081] wacom: set touch x and y max to 1023
Nov  8 11:44:16 triadehut-laptop kernel: [  858.696173] input: Wacom Bamboo Craft as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input12
Nov  8 11:44:16 triadehut-laptop logger: device input12 is bound to the driver
Nov  8 11:44:16 triadehut-laptop logger: must rebind
----

Good luck,
HarM

----------


## dnprossi

Hi HarM_triade,




> There are error messages with wacomcpl (no double entries anymore, tho):
> 
> --------
> wacomcpl: using TCLLIBPATH="[list /usr/local/lib ]"
> bgerror failed to handle background error.
> Original error: can't read "isLCD(210)": no such element in array
> Error in bgerror: can't invoke "grab" command: application has been destroyed
> --------
> making it unusable.


Happened to me too with unclean uninstall of what i had changed... So uninstalled all and made a complete reinstall of drivers and pathces & insmod-depmod.

Good luck!!!
cheers....

----------


## HarM_triade

OK, but is your pen button working, now?

Daren't ask about touch and pad-buttons.  :Sad:

----------


## dnprossi

> OK, but is your pen button working, now?
> 
> Daren't ask about touch and pad-buttons.


Yes pen buttons work well...

touch and pad-buttons will work eventually!! I think that Favuk and Ayuthia wanted to get tablet and stylus to work first!

----------


## dnprossi

HarM_triade, are you still getting errors in wacomcpl???

I don't have any trouble no error messages anywhere... Nothing in logs!!

----------


## kgingeri

Hi All - back again after a day.  My attendance is a bit spotty but I will catch up and update #541 - at least until Ayuthia can start a new thread.

Ayuthia, please do start a new thread. And I concur with your suppport for the latest release of linuxwacom mods also.

Updates are done so far for #541 *<-- click to see*  :Wink: 

EDIT: I'll be out most of today (EST time zone), but may be back this evening to test dnprossi's changes. (Haven't tried them yet myself but I update #541 anyway for now)

----------


## SeraphicRav

> Hi SeraphicRav,
> 
>  Really good!  Maybe the wcm2 made the difference?
> 
> Are you just using the  Pen .fdi with xserver-xorg-input-all like dnprossi?
> 
> 
> Hi HarM_triade,
> 
> I'm sure we are all eager to hear your results when you get a chance to check.


Hi Favux !

In fact, I use kgingeri's method with the pen fdi and I have the xserver-xorg-input-all metapackage installed too.

----------


## dnprossi

> Updates are done so far for #541 *<-- click to see* 
> 
> EDIT: I'll be out most of today (EST time zone), but may be back this evening to test dnprossi's changes. (Haven't tried them yet myself but I update #541 anyway for now)


Hi kgingeri,

Thanks for update great work! :Smile:  
Please do test we need confirmation that all works...
I did it all a few times before posting but others need to test it...

Thanks again...

----------


## dnprossi

*For Karmic - Cleaning up before re-installing*



```
# rmmod wacom
# rm /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
# rm /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
```

if you added 40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules


```
# rm /lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules
```

if you modified xorg.conf
edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove added content and save.



```
# apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

then goto kgingeri's step by step howto. post #541

Could help!
Cheers!

----------


## kgingeri

YES INDEED, Dnprossi,  :Very Happy:   I have tested and ALL works with reinstalling wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom!!

I now have an eraser, all buttons on stylus and all is well on boot/reboot - no unplug/plug needed! Good stuff.  Making the edit in post 541 permanent.

Interesting tho - I now have *no* /lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules file and *NO* wacom devices in /dev/input - so how do I run wacdump - there's no devices!?
That is why I think we need a 40-xserver file (with mods for the new tablets).

I tried the 'stock' 40-xserver file and it seems there are catch-all sort of lines at the end of the udev file that set up "wacom" and "wacom-touch" devices in the /dev/input directory, but I am reinstalling the udev file with mods for now... 

Favux, You seem understand this stuff much better - what do you think?  The man page suggests that udev is for creating links for devices and not tied to X per se.

Anyway, on to touch and buttons ...or... maybe I'll follow Ayuthia's lead, and install linuxwacom-0.8.5-1 and help with patches first  :Smile: 

EDIT: wacomcpl also is working without errors, tho the 'touch' comes up blank and 'pad' definitions include left/right strips with this pad does not have (like my Cintiq 12XW does  :Wink: ) - so why am i playing with a Bamboo, you may ask?  It's small, cheap and portable like my Ubuntu Netbook! The Cintiq did work out-of-the-box with a few xorg.conf mods only tho - including dual displays - it's very 'bulky' with the cables and break-out box, therefore not portable.

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

Regarding wacdump:



> Once wacom_drv.so grabs the tablet, nothing else can access it.  You can run wacdump before X starts.  Or run xidump before wacomcpl starts.
> Ping
> May 20, 2009


I just use xidump.




> The man page suggests that udev is for creating links for devices and not tied to X per se.


Sure, its the linuxwacom driver that interacts with X.  Remember that HAL copies all the udev rules to itself.  That's in the .rules near the end.

----------


## dnprossi

Hi kgingeri,

I dont have 40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules at all and xorg.conf is practically empty only has default karmic setup stuff.

wacomcpl has: stylus, pad, eraser and touch except for touch all have settings when selecting them and they all work more or less..

in dev/input there are wacom,  wacom-touch and a few mouse links. I also can remove usb cable make them disappear and when i replug they reappear.

I had many troubles when not cleaning up well and reinstalling completely may be its because of that. Reinstall only no need to recompile....

----------


## AnonymePicard

Thank for everybody for help,step by step and,  summarizing , very useful thread.

*I am Ubuntu 9.10 (32bits) user, and new bamboo pen & touch owner (0xd1).*

I made install / remove / reinstall several time. according to #541 #144 .....


 and I have stylus, Pad , Eraser and touch in wacomcpl . but I have error message on each item :
for stylus :


```
can't read "isLCD(209)": no such element in array
can't read "isLCD(209)": no such element in array
    while executing
"if { ![ string compare $type "pad" ] } {
        if { $hasPad($model) } {
        createPanel 0 1 0 0
        }
    } elseif { ![ string compare $type "touch" ] } {
..."
    (procedure "updateDevice" line 24)
    invoked from within
"updateDevice"
    (command bound to event)
```

for PAD :


```
can't read "hasPad(209)": no such element in array
can't read "hasPad(209)": no such element in array
    while executing
"if { $hasPad($model) } {
        createPanel 0 1 0 0
        }"
    (procedure "updateDevice" line 25)
    invoked from within
"updateDevice"
    (command bound to event)
```

for Eraser :


```
can't read "isLCD(209)": no such element in array
can't read "isLCD(209)": no such element in array
    while executing
"if { ![ string compare $type "pad" ] } {
        if { $hasPad($model) } {
        createPanel 0 1 0 0
        }
    } elseif { ![ string compare $type "touch" ] } {
..."
    (procedure "updateDevice" line 24)
    invoked from within
"updateDevice"
    (command bound to event)
```

for touch :


```
can't read "hasTouch(209)": no such element in array
can't read "hasTouch(209)": no such element in array
    while executing
"if { $hasTouch($model) } {
        createPanel 1 0 0 1
        }"
    (procedure "updateDevice" line 29)
    invoked from within
"updateDevice"
    (command bound to event)
```

In one hand I have error message , in the other one ,  pen , eraser , stylus button run very well.
I test it on GIMP and MyPaint.
I can not use touch functions But Stylus work very well.

----------


## dnprossi

Hi AnonymePicard,

What is your ubuntu version and which wacom tablet are you using?

Thouch and its buttons are not working yet. Stylus + Stylus Buttons and Eraser should work now!

----------


## AnonymePicard

thanks dnprossi , 
I update my last post , I'm ubuntu 9.10 (kernel 2.6.31) user and Bamboo Pen & Touch user.

my installation work well but not wacomcpl ( error message) 
I use :

linuxwacom-0.8.4-3                                                                                     
wcm2_patch
Favux_Bamboo-Pen&Touch-working_10-wacom.fdi.txt

I hope it will help other user. ==> stylus ( pressure , position and button, eraser )  run ( somes issues about wacomcpl...)

----------


## dnprossi

Hi AnonymePicard,

Could you please try use 

Favux_Bamboo-Pen&Touch_test3_10-wacom.fdi.txt
instead of: 
Favux_Bamboo-Pen&Touch-working_10-wacom.fdi.txt

This is the only difference i found from your installation and mine...

Thank you!!!

----------


## kgingeri

> Hi kgingeri,
> 
> I dont have 40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules at all and xorg.conf is practically empty only has default karmic setup stuff.
> 
> wacomcpl has: stylus, pad, eraser and touch except for touch all have settings when selecting them and they all work more or less..
> 
> in dev/input there are wacom,  wacom-touch and a few mouse links. I also can remove usb cable make them disappear and when i replug they reappear.
> 
> I had many troubles when not cleaning up well and reinstalling completely may be its because of that. Reinstall only no need to recompile....


Hi Dnprossi,
Hmmmm. My xorg.conf is also empty.  I didn't get wacom or wacom-touch showing up at all without the udev rules file in place.  So just to be sure, you are saying not to have the udev rules file anywhere for xserver, correct?  Where do you get wacom & wacom-touch if you have no udev rules file - I am confused.

I did think all was well, however, my tablet isn't working tonight?!  Even with a unplug/plug!?  All the device defs are in /dev/input. Gotta figure that out!  I did turn off my netbook overnight until now but very weird.  I will play more.  It seemed so reliable yesterday.  :Surprised:

----------


## kgingeri

> ...
> Sure, its the linuxwacom driver that interacts with X.  Remember that HAL copies all the udev rules to itself.  That's in the .rules near the end.


Thanks Favux.  I still don't understand all the action/control going on with HAL and udev.  The rules file's name is 40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules so it has to have some effect for X!  Anyway, it may not be necessary for me to understand - it's more a Linux system thing I need to go away and research. I am glad you have a handle on it!   :Smile:

----------


## kgingeri

> ... however, my tablet isn't working tonight?!  Even with a unplug/plug!?  All the device defs are in /dev/input. Gotta figure that out!  I did turn off my netbook overnight until now but very weird.  I will play more.  It seemed so reliable yesterday.


Ok, just before removing the rules file I tried one more unplug/replug to check the devices in /dev/input and sure enough they disappeared and reappeared AND my tablet started working again.  
Yikes!!  Trouble shoot that, will ya!!  Very Strange!  Off to do more testing - I'll quit talking for a while   :Wink: 

EDIT: Dnprossi you MUST have a rules file somewhere - have you done a 'locate'?  If I remove all udev files, shutdown and restart, I get no devices in /dev/input and my tablet functions spuratically - as in appears to not be working until I draw on it a second or two, then if I left the stylus it appears to not be working again!  

Favux, I still need a device to work with for xidump and I don't have wacom or wacom-touch!?  Am I being dense here?!

I think you guys best ignore me until I can get my life straightened out!  Of course, any thoughts would be helpful!   :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi kgingeri,

Weird stuff.  I hope you figure it out.

Well the symlink is a "substitute" for the actual pci usb by-path and you can use either in the xorg.conf.  The symlink is just easier.  The raw data coming in on the usb by-path is handled by wacom.ko and turned into sytem data and sent to Xinput/Xserver.  That's where wacom_drv.so (the Wacom X driver) takes over.

----------


## kgingeri

> Hi kgingeri,
> 
> Weird stuff.  I hope you figure it out.
> 
> Well the symlink is a "substitute" for the actual pci usb by-path and you can use either in the xorg.conf.  The symlink is just easier.  The raw data coming in on the usb by-path is handled by wacom.ko and turned into sytem data and sent to Xinput/Xserver.  That's where wacom_drv.so (the Wacom X driver) takes over.


Ah!  Now that helps to connect the dots!  Thx!  I'm gonna start fresh with 0.8.5-1 and do some controlled testing.

I thought I looked in by-path and didn't see any references either, but I could be been wrong on this.

----------


## dnprossi

Good morning kgingeri and favux..
after reading your messages i decided to do it all again from scratch so i now have a completely new KARMIC UBUNTU (reinstalled after eliminating and reformatting partition so really empty).
I followed #541
downloaded and installed everything
and rebooted before udev stuff.
all work flawlessly at first go. wacomcpl too...
Maybe then there must be some driver installed on my acer aspire 5920g that is not automatically installed on other computers.
I will try to install tablet and *karmic REMIX* on another acer one i have and see if i get same problems as you kgingeri because this is very strange...
Doing my best to help... I am a good and rapid installation tester but not good at understanding driver internal stuff :Smile: 

P.S. have you done a 'locate'? yes i did before and after whole reinstallation...

----------


## Favux

Hi dnprossi,

Well it's working, that counts alot.  We may be missing something that will suddenly leap out at us.


Ayuthia has started a new thread/HOW TO with the 0.8.5-1 linuxwacom drivers like he talked about**:  Wacom Bamboo Pen and Touch Series Development.  You probably should check it out!

----------


## dnprossi

Hi Favuk
Going to see new thread right now thanks...
and will try new 0.8.5-1 drivers immediately too...

----------


## Lucretia9

> Mmmm, I think he does. I might have missed something, but I think I'm using the same Wacom device as Lucretia9 (the CTH-460), and I have a perfectly working eraser. The only minor bug is the upward and leftward movement of the pointer when the stylus is lifted out of range (which I think is pretty minor, given I'll never place the pointer back in exactly the same place anyway). 
> 
> I actually recompiled from a freshly downloaded wcm2_patch just in case I wasn't using the most recent one.


I'm actually not using the beta driver, I tried the current stable version.

I was under the impression that the wcm2_patch was for the beta driver only, is this incorrect?

Luke.

P.S: I've been at work, so not able to respond earlier :/

----------


## sylaulove

I plan to buy this tablet soon, and I'd like to use it on Ubuntu (my reason here).

I NEED the pen function, since I'm a student, to take notes in my courses.  The touch function is optional for me, but I'd like to use it to the max of it's capabilities.

If the pen works well, I could participate in the development under Ubuntu while I take notes, so I will have plenty of time to give feedback and test.

I'm not very good in developement of driver, in fact, I don't know anything on this, but I'd like to learn.

I'm running Karmic on inspiron 1501, and I plan to buy this since mid-december.

So my question is: Is the pen reliable?

----------


## Lucretia9

> I'm actually not using the beta driver, I tried the current stable version.
> 
> I was under the impression that the wcm2_patch was for the beta driver only, is this incorrect?
> 
> Luke.
> 
> P.S: I've been at work, so not able to respond earlier :/


I've just done the install using linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 and the wcm2_patch using the howto at post 541 not touching the xorg config files and using the Favux_Bamboo-Pen&Touch-working_10-wacom.fdi.txt at post 384. I'm on Jaunty. I also didn't edit any xorg or udev stuff.

Pen works without a reconnect of the tablet. Touch doesn't work at all, xinput and wacdump gets nothing from the touch side of things.

Thanks,
Luke.

----------


## Ayuthia

> I plan to buy this tablet soon, and I'd like to use it on Ubuntu (my reason here).
> 
> I NEED the pen function, since I'm a student, to take notes in my courses.  The touch function is optional for me, but I'd like to use it to the max of it's capabilities.
> 
> If the pen works well, I could participate in the development under Ubuntu while I take notes, so I will have plenty of time to give feedback and test.
> 
> I'm not very good in developement of driver, in fact, I don't know anything on this, but I'd like to learn.
> 
> I'm running Karmic on inspiron 1501, and I plan to buy this since mid-december.
> ...


From what I have gathered from others here, the pen and eraser are working.  We have not gotten any information from the touch portion yet.  If you want to get a working pen tablet, you can follow the instructions in post 541.  If you think that you will want to help in the development (either testing or coding), you can join in the discussion in the other thread (the one that you placed a similar post).

----------


## Ingenium

Anyone know how to stop all the messages from appearing in dmesg? I get several messages for every time the cursor position is updated:



```
[  733.598168] wacom-7]: 0x80 detected as tool 140 and id 2
[  733.598173] [wacom-7]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0 d6: 0 d7: 0
[  733.606152] [wacom-7] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0 7:0
[  733.606170] wacom-7]: 0x80 detected as tool 140 and id 2
[  733.606175] [wacom-7]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0 d6: 0 d7: 0
[  733.614151] [wacom-7] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0 7:0
[  733.614168] wacom-7]: 0x80 detected as tool 140 and id 2
[  733.614174] [wacom-7]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0 d6: 0 d7: 0
[  733.622153] [wacom-7] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0 7:0
[  733.622170] wacom-7]: 0x80 detected as tool 140 and id 2
[  733.622176] [wacom-7]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0 d6: 0 d7: 0
[  733.630125] [wacom-7] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0 7:0
[  733.630144] wacom-7]: 0x80 detected as tool 140 and id 2
[  733.630150] [wacom-7]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0 d6: 0 d7: 0
[  733.638154] [wacom-7] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0 7:0
[  733.638173] wacom-7]: 0x80 detected as tool 140 and id 2
[  733.638179] [wacom-7]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0 d6: 0 d7: 0
[  733.642151] [wacom-7] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0 7:0
[  733.642169] wacom-7]: 0x80 detected as tool 140 and id 2
[  733.642175] [wacom-7]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0 d6: 0 d7: 0
[  733.650151] [wacom-7] data:  0:2 1:0 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0 7:0
[  733.650172] [wacom-7]: reset tool 140
```

The log quickly gets filled. Moving the cursor across the screen just once completely fills the dmesg output. 

I'm not sure if this has anything to do with it or not, but whenever I take the pen away from the tablet, the cursor jumps somewhere up and to the left of where it was. The amount it moves by changes depending on where it is on the screen; in the top left, it doesn't move much, but in the bottom right, it moves significantly.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ingenium,

It looks like you're using a .fdi with the debug lines, like the test3.  Try the working .fdi.

Ayuthia knows about the cursor jumping.  Something he's hoping to fix.  Which is one reason why the debug lines are there.

----------


## bogdanbiv

Apt-get install typoMissing Hid-ids.h at compile timeAlternate xorg.conf route?How does pressure sensitivity work?

* Apt-get install *typo*:
The line at: 


> ```
> # apt-get xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
> ```


should read apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev

* Missing *hid-ids.h* file at compile time:
I have Kubuntu Karmic 9.10 (desktop-full version) and I was also missing hid-ids.h.



> If running Ubuntu Karmic Remix or other minimal distro, you may have to do:
> 
> 
> ```
> # wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/linux-2.6/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h
> # cp ./hid-ids.h /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h
> # apt-get install patch
> ```


* Editing the xorg.conf is an alternate route? As I understood it so far - one should not use a .fdi file and xorg configuration, right? Or could this be used unrelated from hal/fdi policies?
(You could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf at this point - I didn't - see Favux's post #384)

* How does pressure sensitivity work?
I'm using GIMP and Xournal (Krita seems broken for now), but if I apply more pressure with the pen on the tablet I get the same brush width as with light pressure.
So to sum up, the tablet & pen work great, the two pen buttons react normally, but I have no pressure sensitivity.
My tablet is Wacom Bamboo Pen CTL-460:


```
$ lsusb | grep -i wacom
Bus 006 Device 003: ID 056a:00d4 Wacom Co., Ltd
```

----------


## AnonymePicard

> How does pressure sensitivity work?
>  * How does pressure sensitivity work?
> I'm using GIMP and Xournal (Krita seems broken for now), but if I apply more pressure with the pen on the tablet I get the same brush width as with light pressure.
> So to sum up, the tablet & pen work great, the two pen buttons react normally, but I have no pressure sensitivity.
> My tablet is Wacom Bamboo Pen CTL-460:
> 
> 
> ```
> $ lsusb | grep -i wacom
> ...


To use presure sensitive in GIMP you have to enable it on gimp setings :
preference > Input device > configure extend input device
enable stylus .

----------


## bogdanbiv

> To use presure sensitive in GIMP you have to enable it on gimp setings :
> preference > Input device > configure extend input device
> enable stylus .


Thanks AnonymePicard! Great! It works like a charm! Wonderful!  :Smile:  :Very Happy: 
Now I've got everything working!

Thanks Kgingeri, Favux, Ayuthia!

----------


## Ayuthia

> Anyone know how to stop all the messages from appearing in dmesg? I get several messages for every time the cursor position is updated:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [  733.598168] wacom-7]: 0x80 detected as tool 140 and id 2
> [  733.598173] [wacom-7]: X=0 Y=0 pressure: 0 d6: 0 d7: 0
> [  733.606152] [wacom-7] data:  0:2 1:80 2:0 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:0 7:0
> [  733.606170] wacom-7]: 0x80 detected as tool 140 and id 2
> ...


I will be taking out the debug messages out of this version soon.  We are currently patching the newest source to match what is being used here.  Once that is complete, I will remove the debug messages here.

As for the cursor jumping, that is something that we are still trying to fix.  Once the pen is almost out of reach, it continues to send data,but no X,Y coordinates so it heads towards the upper left hand corner (0,0).  If we ignore this data, we have found that the eraser does not work.  So we are leaving it like this until we can figure out what is needed from the data.

----------


## kgingeri

> [LIST=1]
> ...
> * Editing the xorg.conf is an alternate route? As I understood it so far - one should not use a .fdi file and xorg configuration, right? Or could this be used unrelated from hal/fdi policies?
> (You could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf at this point - I didn't - see Favux's post #384)


Thanks Bogdanbiv.

Fdi + xorg.conf combo may not be recommended but some have gotten results using both.  That is why I said what I did.  Mostly we don't use xorg.conf at all.

----------


## tekamoda

Thanks to everyone on this thread. I now have a Wacom Bamboo Pen working perfectly with Kubuntu Karmic. I followed the summary instructions by kgingeri post 541, worked first time. Top work!

----------


## vanzippee

I am one of the many adding their voice in thanks to this thread. I needed both #591 and #541 to get my Bamboo pen working. I have been going at it for a few nights, and finally got it.
As it has been in the past I was about to resign myself to using the dark side when the community helped me out. Saved from the brink again.

----------


## James-

for people reading #541 you will notice that the guide is for 0.8.4-3, but sourceforge only has the newer version(0.8.4-4) I've uploaded the bz2 to my adrive accounthere. I've tried the guide with 0.8.4-4 and it will give you an error that a function is not defined.

----------


## kgingeri

> for people reading #541 you will notice that the guide is for 0.8.4-3, but sourceforge only has the newer version(0.8.4-4) I've uploaded the bz2 to my adrive accounthere. I've tried the guide with 0.8.4-4 and it will give you an error that a function is not defined.


Thanks James-!  I didn't realize they removed it from archives.
I have posted your link into 541.  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi James-,

Thanks for doing that.  They started dropping the previous version when the new one was uploaded with the 0.8.4-x series.  It's been driving me crazy.  They used to keep the old versions.  Now it's just the last version of a branch that they keep.  I don't remember the LWP going back and updating an old branch when they've started a new one either.  Go figure.

----------


## lullabong

Thank you SOOOOOOOO much! It worked perfectly!

Gracias!

Lulú

----------


## milkfish

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread, I have my Bamboo Pen working just fine on Karmic 32bit. Plus I got to learn a few things along the way!

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

I've been away to the home of Ubuntu (South Africa) On holiday and have missed *loads* of posts and I feel a bit silly as this is my thread! Anyway, it seems that people have ether moved to the new thread posted by Ayuthia or they have the problem solved (pen and eraser anyway, not touch)

As for me, I have had a new kernel update so my partially functional tablet now does not work, so I have to start again.

It seems this thread has become "a runaway success" and a bit unmanageable (I have not even read everything and I started it!). Also, we could probably start a HOWTO thread and have people come back to this thread to ask questions, that would keep the HOWTO thread small and people would not have to read all of this thread.

What does everyone think?

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

Ok, I have followed the HOWTO on post #541 and I have a working pen again, and it is mapped more accurately to the screen because I used to have to run wacomcpl every time I turned my computer on because I could not reach the very bottom of my screen, or the right, it was a few pixels off, so I had to change the mapping so that I could reach it now. But I don't have to any more!

But now when I take my pen off the screen it jumps up and left a bit, which is kinda annoying, especially if I want to see a tool-tip, because I can't hold my hand still enough for it to come up, so I used to take the pen away from the tablet to keep my mouse still, but now it jumps up and left so I cant  :Sad: 

the eraser does not move the mouse so I don't know if that means it does work or not.

in wacomcpl I see 2 devices:
stylus
touch
but touch does not have any configuration options available, it seems stylus has more than when I last checked though.

I get this in /dev/input now:


```
total 0
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     80 2009-12-01 10:33 by-id
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    160 2009-12-01 10:33 by-path
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64 2009-12-01 10:33 event0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65 2009-12-01 10:33 event1
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 66 2009-12-01 10:33 event2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67 2009-12-01 10:33 event3
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 68 2009-12-01 10:33 event4
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 69 2009-12-01 10:33 event5
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 70 2009-12-01 10:33 event6
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 71 2009-12-01 10:33 event7
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63 2009-12-01 10:33 mice
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32 2009-12-01 10:33 mouse0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33 2009-12-01 10:33 mouse1
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 34 2009-12-01 10:33 mouse2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 35 2009-12-01 10:33 mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-12-01 10:33 tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-stylus -> event4
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-12-01 10:33 tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-touch -> event6
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-12-01 10:33 wacom -> event4
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-12-01 10:33 wacom-touch -> event6
```

----------


## kgingeri

Welcome home TheGuyWhoLikeLinux  ;v)

This thread is not where we are doing our work.  See the new development thread for latest updates and newer kernels/wacom versions.  Start with post #1 by Ayuthia and that'll get you most of the way there.  We are still testing fdi stuff and a few oddities, but touch and buttons are working pretty much as they should.   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: oh the latest fdi is found here at #579, I believe.

----------


## TheguywholikesLINUX

aah, thanks!

I think there is a .fdi in the new thread too, which one should I use?

----------


## kgingeri

> aah, thanks!
> 
> I think there is a .fdi in the new thread too, which one should I use?


In case you didn't notice my edit, try here post #579

----------


## Marika

Thanks to all for your hard work!  After several days of fiddling, I finally got my pen tablet to work!  Followed KGingeri's instructions with Flavux's Pen tablet 00d4 specific .fdi file and it finally works.

----------


## kgingeri

> Hello,
> 
> I've been trying to get my bamboo pen tablet to work for some time now, but no luck.  I followed kgingeri's instructions (post#541), using the .fdi Favux suggested in post#563 specific to my model.
> I first tried on jaunty, but when it didn't work, tried a clean install of karmic to start from scratch.  I'm running Karmic Koala 9.10 32-bit (kernel 2.6.31-16-generic) on a Dell Inspiron 530.
> At first try on Karmic, I didn't do the 40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules steps, but when it didn't work, I did those steps as well, editing the SYMLINK and product ID to match mine (00d4), and still no luck.  Can someone please help?  I'm a linux newbie, and am trying the best I can, but I'm out of ideas.
> 
> (used linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 and wcm2patch, also installed the hid-ids.h)
> 
> When I run wacomcpl, there is nothing detected at all.


Hi Marika!  Welcome to the Forum.

I'm not up for much longer here (2am), but I'd think you should go to the latest thread here and try again - do steps in the first post. Then use the fdi file from here (think it's a good one still)

The compile ('make' command) produces a lot of output but should not produce what appears to be stopped errors - usually a lot of astrics '***' and such - should be fairly noticable.
Also, I assume you've done lshal etc to know that the tablet is detected?

Anyway, try the other thread and see if you have any luck.  It should work.  I started out with your model.   :Smile: 

EDIT: BTW it's all test code but there is a lot of functionality working

EDIT2:  I redid my compile and here is the tail end...


```
  CC      /home/kgingeri/Downloads/Sys/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-4/src/2.6.28/wacom.mod.o
  LD [M]  /home/kgingeri/Downloads/Sys/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-4/src/2.6.28/wacom.ko
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-15-generic'
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/kgingeri/Downloads/Sys/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-4/src/2.6.28'
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/kgingeri/Downloads/Sys/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-4/src'
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/kgingeri/Downloads/Sys/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-4'
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/kgingeri/Downloads/Sys/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-4'
$
```

Also, be sure to reboot after the whole process!

----------


## leandromartinez98

What a hell... how can this be that complicated... I thought it was
just going to be recognized as a mouse... I don't even care about
pressure sensitiveness. Is there a shortcut? I was unable to follow
all this. My is the bamboo pen.

Edit: Following the Ayuthia post I was able to get it working:

http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showth...68#post8283168

Thanks!

----------


## leandromartinez98

When I unplug and plug the device again, my custom configurations,
done with the wacomcpl are lost. Is it possible to save the custom
configurations?

Thanks!

----------


## tyranos

many many thx, i bought a bamboo pen device today and was very positive that it would just work as i used to see the wacom entries in the xorg.conf since my first linux adventures, but i got very frustrated when i realised that it didnt even get recognized.
and again thx to kgingeri  post #541 and Favux and the guy that did the patches  and all the other devs.

now to my question ,how can i deactivate the debug messages in the logs ?now that it works  :Smile:  as every pen event gets logged to var/log/messages

this thread u made my day.
i ll be posting any irregularities or bugs if i find them but for now it seems very stable

----------


## Favux

Hi tyranos,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

Check to make sure your .fdi doesn't have debug code in it.  Failing Ayuthia telling us for sure you could check to see if he used the same debug command as in the patches on the other thread.  "You should be able to turn some of it off by going into src/2.6.28/wacom_wac.c and src/2.6.28/wacom_sys.c and look for":


```
#define DEBUG 1
```

If it's there comment it out like so:


```
/* #define DEBUG 1 */
```

And then recompile.  From:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...321238&page=65

Hope this helps.

----------


## kgingeri

> When I unplug and plug the device again, my custom configurations,
> done with the wacomcpl are lost. Is it possible to save the custom
> configurations?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi leandromartinez98,

To answer your first post, yes, it is a bit complex, but you only see the surface.  :Wink:   Eventually everything will auto install. For now it is very much under construction.  You can go to this thread and use a prepatched download - it saves a few steps, but you'll have to become a bit of a hacker if you want a working tablet now   :Wink: 

As for saving settings: yes you can.  It is done by creating a .xinit file in your home directory... 

```
$ gedit ~/.xinitrc
```

...and putting the xsetwacom commands in that file.  That'll take care of booting and when the X window system starts.  Subsequence calls would have to be run as 


```
$ ~/.xinitrc
```

...to reset all your custom settings. There's a post about it in one of the two threads, you may have to search for it.  I can find it right now.

EDIT2: Found it - here #629 - file name is ".xinitrc" - changed it above

----------


## leandromartinez98

Thanks kgingeri, I have it working now, thank you all. Good work!

----------


## tyranos

> Hi tyranos,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!
> 
> Check to make sure your .fdi doesn't have debug code in it.  Failing Ayuthia telling us for sure you could check to see if he used the same debug command as in the patches on the other thread.  "You should be able to turn some of it off by going into src/2.6.28/wacom_wac.c and src/2.6.28/wacom_sys.c and look for":
> 
> 
> ```
> #define DEBUG 1
> ...



i couldn't find any #define DEBUG in the src dir but what i found are printk()'s in the function below in /src/2.6.28/wacom_wac.c  


```
static int wacom_bamboo_pt_irq(struct wacom_wac *wacom, void *wcombo)
```

so i commented out these lines like this


```
//    printk ("[wacom-%d] data: ", PATCH);
//        printk(" %d:%x", index, (int)data[index]); 
//    printk("\n");
//              printk("[wacom-%d]: reporting as eraser\n", PATCH);
//              printk("wacom-%d]: 0x80 detected as tool %x and id %x\n",
//                      PATCH, wacom->tool[0], wacom->id[0]);
//             printk("[wacom-%d]: reporting as pen\n", PATCH);
//      printk("[wacom-%d]: X=%d Y=%d pressure: %d d6: %x d7: %x\n", PATCH, x, y, pressure, data[6], data[7]);
//      printk("[wacom-%d]: reset tool %x\n", PATCH, wacom->tool[0]);
//     printk("[wacom-%d]: skipping over data[1] %x\n", PATCH, data[1]);
```

rebuilt and it no more debug info  for me now  :Smile:  

i created a patch to wacom_wac.c for no debug info for the jaunty kernel and uploaded it along with the wcm2 patches linked in kgingeri post #541

i assume to remove the debug info for the Bamboo pen 
use 


```
patch -p1 < wacom_wac.c.noDBG.patch
```

instead of 

```
patch -p1 < wacom_wac.c.patch
```

and again thanks to all who helped.

----------


## Favux

Hi tyranos,

Great, nice job!  It looks like we now have everything needed for a fully functioning Bamboo Pen.

----------


## James-

I hope wacom4linux starts work on the 2.6.32 kernel(which I am currently running) It works fine in my .31 =)

----------


## vdr60

READ THIS BEFORE: I followed the instructions into this link  and now also the CTH460 works fine!

Sorry for the unuseful post!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was an happy user of the Bamboo Fun tablet (model CTE450) with the 9.10; now I have just bought the new 
Bamboo Pen&Touch (model CTH460). When I plugged into usb the new one hasn't been recognized.
I followed the 541 post to install an updated driver, but the CH460 tablet is still not recognized and the old one is working fine!

I used the file Favux_Bamboo-Pen&Touch-working_10-wacom.fdi.txt
 in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
where I added the line to recognize the 00d1 device.

What I can see from the terminal:
it21088@IBMT60RDV:~$ lsmod | grep wacom
it21088@IBMT60RDV:~$ wacom     24368  0  (It seems that wacom driver is loaded)

it21088@IBMT60RDV:~$ lsusb
Bus 002 Device 006: ID 056a:00d1 Wacom Co., Ltd  (It seems that tablet CH460 is recognized!)

it21088@IBMT60RDV:~$ xinput list --short
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
"Video Bus"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=3	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"ThinkPad Extra Buttons"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Sleep Button"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Power Button"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"	id=7	[XExtensionPointer]
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=8	[XExtensionPointer]
"TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint"	id=9	[XExtensionPointer]

The CTH460 tablet is not recognized  :Sad: 
Looking in Xorg.0.log I found these lines for wacom:

it21088@IBMT60RDV:~$ grep wacom /var/log/Xorg.0.log
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(WW) stylus: failed to open /dev/input/wacom in wcmDeviceTypeKeys.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(WW) eraser: failed to open /dev/input/wacom in wcmDeviceTypeKeys.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(WW) pad: failed to open /dev/input/wacom in wcmDeviceTypeKeys.
(**) pad device is /dev/input/wacom
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
Error opening /dev/input/wacom : No such file or directory
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom-touch"
(WW) touch: failed to open /dev/input/wacom-touch in wcmDeviceTypeKeys.

But here I stop and I'm not able to make firther steps...

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

*Breaking News*:  The Bamboo P & T patches are being added to linuxwacom!!!



> December 15, 2009 - Updated serial Tablet PCs support. Added 5 new Bamboo tablets support. - kernel patch submitted by K Gingerich. - xorg by Enrico Ros &ltenrico.ros@gmail.com. Label 0.8.5-7.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

Oops!



> Community provided Bamboo support will be merged into the next unstable
> release, 0.8.5-8. In fact, we have tried to include it in 0.8.5-7. Somehow
> one of the kernel pieces were missing. Let's say you can have it next week.
> 
> Ping


So next week or so.

----------


## yrk34

Hello everybody,

Just wanna report another success...

I have a CTH-661 (0xd3) tablet here and with linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 + the wcm2 patches + the "generic" .fdi file (Favux_new-generic_rc2_10-linuxwacom.fdi.txt) and it works like a charm on Jaunty.

Touch and tablet buttons are not working of course but the basic stylus functionality works perfectly... 

The wacom driver is not automatically loaded when I plug in the tablet though, so I added it to /etc/modules... Isn't hal supposed to take care of that as well?

Anyway, thanks for the excellent work everybody - my daughter is now happily doodling away on her new toy...  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

*Breaking News:*  A holiday present from Ping Cheng at the LWP.   :Very Happy: 

Linuxwacom 0.8.5-8 has been released!!!  Rotation is fixed and hopefully the Bamboo P & T patches are now working.

So you lefties can now rotate your tablets HALF.  There is a little quirk with touch, at least on my tablet.  It's a little misaligned on rotation and the cursor jumps several cm.s when the finger is lifted.  But it hops right back when you touch the tablet again.  It's being looked at.

I'm interested in hearing if it works for you.  See the linuxwacom HOW TO.

*Notice:*  linuxwacom 0.8.5-8 does not work for the P & T.  Because of the rapid changes in the driver with the merger with Xorg's x86f driver there were some incompatible kernel changes among other things.  This is being looked at.

----------


## spidermagicat

Hiya, 

Is there a simple way to install the new driver. My Mum's just got a Bamboo CTL-460 for Christmas and I need to do it pretty sharpish before I leave in the new year.

I'm quite busy and not too Linux savvy (not completely usless though) and envisage making many small mistakes which take me ages to discover and correct.

Any step to step, deb or anything like that would be greatly appreciated  :Smile: 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi spidermagicat,

Post #2 at the front of this thread links to kgingeri's HOW TO.  Also follow the link for the new-working or new-generic rc2 .fdi.  That should get the pen working.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

Enrico Ros has kindly summarized the current state of Bamboo P & T support and what is needed to merge it:



> Here is the current status of the merge of UbuntuForums changes into the xf86-
> input-driver and linuxwacom code trees.
> 
> Contents of 'bamboo-34' UbuntuForums patch:
> A. kernel changes against 2.6.28
> B. XInput changes
> C. hal(fdi) + udev + minor changes
> 
> xf86-input-wacom vs. bamboo-34:
> ...


from:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel

----------


## spidermagicat

Hi again. I followed the tutorial and found I needed driver version 0.8.4-3 which I can't seem to find.

I tried it with 0.8.4-4 on the offchance it might work but ended up with an error 1 with one of the files which was patched

I then tried the latest driver which in theory shouldn't need patching but found it didn't have my kernel version. It only goes up to 2.6.27 and I'm on 2.6.31. 

Any advice, or does someone have the correct driver version?

Thanks, I'm tantalizingly close, the devices is detected with the new driver and comes up in the gimp settings but just doesn't work. I suspect I do indeed need the kernel module

----------


## kgingeri

> Hi again. I followed the tutorial and found I needed driver version 0.8.4-3 which I can't seem to find.
> 
> I tried it with 0.8.4-4 on the offchance it might work but ended up with an error 1 with one of the files which was patched
> 
> I then tried the latest driver which in theory shouldn't need patching but found it didn't have my kernel version. It only goes up to 2.6.27 and I'm on 2.6.31. 
> 
> Any advice, or does someone have the correct driver version?
> 
> Thanks, I'm tantalizingly close, the devices is detected with the new driver and comes up in the gimp settings but just doesn't work. I suspect I do indeed need the kernel module


Hi Spider,

Have you tried the Favux's other thread yet? -> here or this development one?

----------


## eazyigz

I tried your steps.  When I run wacomcpl I get no devices.  Any ideas?

----------


## eazyigz

What about for kernel 2.6.31?

----------


## eazyigz

When I run the command *cp 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules /lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules* I get an error "cp: cannot stat `50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules': No such file or directory"

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

*A call for testers.*  Linuxwacom 0.8.5-9 has been released:



> Incorporated Ayuthia's Bamboo P&T patch -34. Fixed some kernel misplacement. Fixed a protocol4 mouse button click issue.


As you can see Ping had to fix some kernel issues.  Hopefully that won't prevent this one from doing the job.

Good luck!

----------


## notafish

Hi all, 

I have followed the instructions after patching and installing linuxwacom-0.8.4-4, my Bamboo CTL460 works fine, except for one thing.

I have a dual monitor setup, with a NVidia graphic card and the nvidia driver enabled (Twinview mode). Both monitors have the same resolution 1280x1024.

I have tried many of the tweaks proposed in many threads to try and map the tablet to my left screen, but with no success. 

The solutions I tried (among many others) are:
*http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1185904
*http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367758
etc.
I also tried with adding the twinview info in the xorg.conf instead of fdi. Nothing, I can't seem to change the default.

One thing though. I am not sure where_ to put the Twinview info in the fdi (in Favux default fdi for example). I tried different places, to no avail. Maybe that's what I got wrong?

Any help is more than welcome, thanks in any case for the amazing work so far  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi notafish.

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!




> I have tried many of the tweaks proposed in many threads to try and map the tablet to my left screen, but with no success.


I don't think anyone has figured that out.  I believe it is a bug in TwinView.  I remember someone just physically swapped (moved) their monitors.

----------


## notafish

Hi Favux, thanks for the welcome!




> I don't think anyone has figured that out.  I believe it is a bug in TwinView.  I remember someone just physically swapped (moved) their monitors.


Actually, my left screen is screen 0, so my problem is not that it's mapped on the wrong screen, it's that it does not map on _only one screen_  at all. I'm stuck with a tablet that takes the width of both my screens as its max width. In short, to work on one screen, I can only use half of the tablet. It's an A6 tablet, so that makes the working area pretty small  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Oh, then you need to add:


```
         <merge key="input.x11_options.TwinView" type="string">Horizontal</merge>
```

----------


## Carl Hamlin

Hey, everyone.

I've been through the how-to on post 541 and tried a couple of other how-to's as well trying to get this %&#(%&# thing working under Karmic, and I gotta say I'm getting pretty frustrated.

The only thing I can really think of as a potential gotcha is that during the patch portion of the post 541 instructions, I got the following output for each file:



```
patch: **** strip count l is not a number
```

Anybody have a clue? If the patch output is the problem, any idea as to what's going on with that?

----------


## Favux

Hi Carl Hamlin,

When you are patching 'p1' is the the letter p and the number 1, not lower-case L (l).

----------


## notafish

> Oh, then you need to add:
> 
> 
> ```
>          <merge key="input.x11_options.TwinView" type="string">Horizontal</merge>
> ```


Where is the best way to add it in the fdi? (say in your default fdi from the programming thread)?

----------


## Favux

Hi notafish,

A reasonable place to put the monitor configuration lines seems to be after the stylus line and before the info.callout line.

----------


## Carl Hamlin

> Hi Carl Hamlin,
> 
> When you are patching 'p1' is the the letter p and the number 1, not lower-case L (l).


Amazing how much better that works. Thank you, Favux. You're my hero.

----------


## notafish

> Hi notafish,
> 
> A reasonable place to put the monitor configuration lines seems to be after the stylus line and before the info.callout line.


I did this, I restarted X, nothing changed. I rebooted, still not working. I'm wondering whether this is because of the patched driver or whether it's a problem with my setup altogether. I don't see any other solution than actually waiting for the new version of the driver to be stable  :Sad: 

I have tried installing the latest development version, but that went totally wrong (ie. the tablet was not working at all any more), so maybe I missed a step. I am also missing a howto for uninstalling previous versions, in order to make sure that versions don't get all mixed up. _[edit 20:59] I found it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...12&postcount=1_

Again, thanks for all your help with this, I am not yet despairing to get my tablet to work smartly  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi notafish,




> I did this, I restarted X, nothing changed. I rebooted, still not working. I'm wondering whether this is because of the patched driver or whether it's a problem with my setup altogether. I don't see any other solution than actually waiting for the new version of the driver to be stable


Sorry that didn't work.  You might be right.  What lines are you currently adding to the .fdi?



> I have tried installing the latest development version, but that went totally wrong (ie. the tablet was not working at all any more), so maybe I missed a step. I am also missing a howto for uninstalling previous versions, in order to make sure that versions don't get all mixed up.


Thanks for testing it.  So far that's everyone's experience.  If it can be made to work we haven't yet figured out how to do it.

----------


## notafish

> Sorry that didn't work.  You might be right.  What lines are you currently adding to the .fdi?


I added that line where you suggested (I had added it before, to different places in the fdi, to no avail)



```
<merge key="input.x11_options.TwinView" type="string">Horizontal</merge>
```

I also started wacomclp and noticed the line in the fdi had been taken into consideration (the horizontal was there by default), I tried to change the screen display through the GUI, that didn't work either. So I'm suspecting the patch must prevent the driver from taking this info into account.

----------


## Favux

Hi notafish,




> So I'm suspecting the patch must prevent the driver from taking this info into account.


That could be.  I'm not totally clear.  Did you add all three lines?:


```
          <merge key="input.x11_options.TwinView" type="string">Horizontal</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.TVResolution" type="string">1280x1024,1280x1024</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.ScreenNo" type="string">0</merge>
```

Then you would vary ScreenNo from 0 to 1 (and/or -1?) depending on where you want it.

----------


## igorlopez

Hi,

I have a similar problem as _notafish_ but I have not done anything to get the tablet to work.
It works (almost) out of the box.
My system is: 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:02:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
The tablet I plugged in is a WACOM BAMBOO MTE-450

It works in both GIMP 2.6.7 and Inkscape 0.47 with pressure detection but I have the same problem as _notafish_ in that the A6 tablet spans both my screens.
Since I have not done any patching or installing whatsoever I am not sure if I should follow the same procedure but I would really like the tablet to correspond to my drawing area independent where it is located.

Another caveat in GIMP is that it only works for one tool in one setting, 
   Brush: Circle (11) (13 x 13)
and it will switch back to that brush as soon i start drawing using the tablet independent of what is selected in the tool panel. It will however keep the selected tool and continue (with the tablet as input) if I start with the mouse and then approach the tablet with the pen and take over the movements.

Thx
/Igor

----------


## Favux

Hi igorlopez,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Do you also have Nvidia video?

If you want to use wacomcpl (wacom control panel) the calibration and configuration gui from the LWP you could try one of the modified wacom.fdi's for usb at post #176.

If I understand you correctly I believe that's how Gimp is suppose to work.  If you want to select another tool for the stylus tip you click on it with the stylus.

----------


## igorlopez

Hi Favux and thx for the quick reply.

Yes I have a GeForce GTX 260 with the latest proprietary driver from nVidia (185.18.36)

I do not know what I should use the wacomcpl for.
Can I use it to map screen coordinates to the tablet?
If so then that is what I will try to use to get a larger usable area out of the tablet.

I tried changing tool with the stylus instead and then it worked.
Not perfect to my work flow but beets my workaround by large.

Thank you.

/Igor

----------


## Lepodo

After reading this I think I shall purchase a Bamboo Tablet. I've seen them around at my local store for about $100.

----------


## notafish

> I tried changing tool with the stylus instead and then it worked.
> Not perfect to my work flow but beets my workaround by large.
> 
> /Igor


Yes, I noted this was happening to me as well. Changing the tool with the mouse didn't stick, while changing it with the Stylus did. 

If I understood you well, you have not installed the patched version of the driver have you? So it would mean that the dual screen problem is inherent to either the specific tablet, or maybe Karmic? More to ponder on...

----------


## notafish

> I do not know what I should use the wacomcpl for.
> Can I use it to map screen coordinates to the tablet?
> If so then that is what I will try to use to get a larger usable area out of the tablet.


Theoretically, you could actually map your tablet to one screen through wacomcpl, it has an option that allows you to work on the Twinview settings and the screen number. However, if I am not mistaken, it probably only keeps the settings for the current session.

As for me, wacomcpl does not do the trick.

----------


## kmadhavd

With 0.8.4-4 no device got created for CTL-460(Bamboo Pen).  I downloaded and installed 0.8.5-9.  Device got created.  
[root@f11 src]# ls -l /dev/input/
total 0
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     140 2010-01-05 13:26 by-id
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     160 2010-01-05 13:26 by-path
crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  64 2010-01-05 12:36 event0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  65 2010-01-05 12:36 event1
crw-r-----+ 1 root root 13,  66 2010-01-05 12:36 event2
crw-r-----+ 1 root root 13,  67 2010-01-05 12:36 event3
crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  68 2010-01-05 12:55 event4
crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  69 2010-01-05 12:36 event5
crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  70 2010-01-05 12:36 event6
crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  71 2010-01-05 13:26 event7
crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  72 2010-01-05 13:26 event8
crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  63 2010-01-05 07:36 mice
crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  32 2010-01-05 12:36 mouse0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  33 2010-01-05 12:36 mouse1
crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  34 2010-01-05 13:26 mouse2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13,  35 2010-01-05 13:26 mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 2010-01-05 13:26 tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen -> event8
crw-r-----  1 root root 10, 223 2010-01-05 12:36 uinput
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 2010-01-05 13:26 wacom -> event7
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 2010-01-05 13:26 wacom-touch -> event8
[root@f11 src]# 

but xxd or wacdump shows no data and then I found a posting here which exactly matches my problem 
http://old.nabble.com/Problems-with-...d25885641.html

It pointed to a patch at 
http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func...96&atid=525126

This patch bamboo_pen.tar.bz2 was supposed to patch wacom_wac.c in src/2.6.28 folder but in 0.8.5-9 there is no such folder.  There is a message from pingc as follows:

 						Date: 2009-12-16 21:27
						Sender: pingc 
 				 				 										0.8.5-7 included these patches.

And the patch file indeed has the line 
+    { "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x5",     9, 14720,  9200, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PEN }, // CTL-460

But this line is absent in 0.8.5-9. and I am not able to find 0.8.5-7 for download and to apply the patch.

Regards,
Madhav.




> You both are most likely are going to have the same issues because of the touch.
> 
> For now, I have created the two patches.  This is for the 2.6.28 kernel only (Jaunty) and should cover the CTH-460, CTH-661, and the CTL-460 models.  The wcm_working_patch is the current mostly stable version that should get the stylus and eraser to work.  The wcm2_patch is the current testing version.  Unfortunately, I am unable to test it because I don't have a device to test it with.
> 
> To use it, you will need to use the linuxwacom-0.8.4-3 version from the sourceforge site.  I chose this one only because it was the most recent stable version.
> 
> One of the prerequisites is that we need to make sure that libhal-dev is installed so that it will build hal-setup-wacom (needed for .fdi file configuration):
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Favux

Hi kmadhavd,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

The patches on this thread get the stylus and eraser working with linuxwacom 0.8.4-3 or -4.  See the second post on the thread for links.

Development for touch and pad using linuxwacom 0.8.5-4 continued on this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321238

If you want to use linuxwacom 0.8.5-9 ob1kenobi posted new patches for it yesterday.  See:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel  They should also get your stylus working.

The LWP now drops interim drivers:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/files/

Hope this helps.

----------


## kmadhavd

Thanks Favux.  Now everything is working (with the -2 patch) on Fedora 11 64 bit
[root@desk linuxwacom-0.8.5-9]# uname -a
Linux desk.madhavdas.org 2.6.30.10-105.fc11.x86_64 #1 SMP Thu Dec 24 16:41:51 UTC 2009 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
[root@desk linuxwacom-0.8.5-9]#

My fdi 
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

    <!-- Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch (models CTT-460 CTL-460 CTH-460,461,660) -->
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="pad">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">pad</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>

Regards,
Madhav.

----------


## Favux

Hi kmadhavd,

Good!  I'm glad you have it working, on Fedora 11 64 bit yet.  You're welcome.

Just to let you know that is not the "correct" .fdi.  The working .fdi is outdated.  I need to take it down.  It works for the Pen because you don't have a pad.  We discovered the pad is on 'if1'.  So the "correct" .fdi's for the Bamboo P & T's as a whole would be the new-working or new-generic rc2 .fdi.

----------


## stoneage

I followed this and I still get nothing
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=541

wacomcpl shows no devices and I have no functionality at all

Anyone have any suggestions? 

Ubuntu Karmic 64 bit and the Bamboo Pen CTL-460
linuxwacom-0.8.4-4 
Favux_new-generic_rc2_10-linuxwacom.fdi.txt



EDIT - The 0.8.5-9 patches fail. Maybe I am missing something?




> /linuxwacom-0.8.5-9$ patch -p1 < linuxwacom-0.8.5-9-spelling.patch
> can't find file to patch at input line 3
> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
> The text leading up to this was:
> --------------------------
> |--- a/linuxwacom/src/xdrv/wcmMapping.c	2009-12-30 19:05:15.000000000 -0500
> |+++ b/linuxwacom/src/xdrv/wcmMapping.c	2010-01-03 20:58:54.435479499 -0500
> --------------------------
> File to patch: 
> ...


EDIT 2 - I rebuilt using the prepatched 0.8.5-4 and I now have some functionality. Pressure works but the eraser does not. 

I downloaded the 0.8.5-4 from here:-
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321238

----------


## storyt

Total newbie here. Can someone tell me the difference between a Wacom Bamboo Fun and the Craft model? My model is CTH461/S and box says Craft, but sticker on bottom says Fun. I'm confused as the price is quite different for each.

----------


## zoonose

Bamboo Fun is CTH661.

----------


## zoonose

> EDIT - The 0.8.5-9 patches fail. Maybe I am missing something?


try patch -p2

----------


## stoneage

> try patch -p2


Thanks, that succeeds. Still the same though, no eraser. I also don't get hot-plugging, it will only function if it is plugged in when I boot.

At least it is working....   :Smile: 



I get warnings, but it does say it succeeded, so I assume they are not important:-


> linuxwacom-0.8.5-9$ patch -p2 < linuxwacom-0.8.5-9-2.patch
> patching file src/2.6.27/wacom_sys.c
> patching file src/2.6.27/wacom_wac.c
> patching file src/2.6.27/wacom_wac.h
> patching file src/xdrv/wcmCommon.c
> patching file src/xdrv/wcmConfig.c
> patching file src/xdrv/wcmUSB.c
> patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line
> Hunk #1 succeeded at 1055 with fuzz 1.
> ...


Don't know if it makes a difference, but I need an xorg.conf for proper monitor resolution and I have these entries in it:-




> Section "InputDevice"
>   Driver        "wacom"
>   Identifier    "stylus"
>   Option        "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"          # SERIAL ONLY
>   Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY
>   Option        "Type"          "stylus"
>   Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY
>   Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Serial Tablet PC ONLY
> EndSection
> ...



I have two entries for 'cursor' and 'eraser' in wacomcpl and in Gimp preferences, perhaps there is a conflict somewhere?


.

----------


## Favux

Hi stoneage,

The double entries are normal, don't worry about them.  As a rule it's best to either use a wacom.fdi or the xorg.conf, not both.  You can do it but it is tricky.

You have two sections you don't need and serial lines in the sections you do need.  It should look like this:


```
Section "InputDevice"
Driver "wacom"
Identifier "stylus"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
Option "Type" "stylus"
Option "USB" "on" # USB ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Driver "wacom"
Identifier "eraser"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
Option "Type" "eraser"
Option "USB" "on" # USB ONLY
EndSection
```

The sections may not be doing anything if you have not put in a udev wacom.rules to establish the symlinks.  You probably also need the wacom lines in the "ServerLayout".  See post #384.

----------


## stoneage

Hi Favux and thanks for your help.

I edited the xorg.conf, I had already copied the 60-wacom.rules to /lib/udev/rules.d/40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules, but I'm afraid it is still the same, no eraser, no hotplugging.

What is the "ServerLayout" you mentioned?


Edit - Favux I'm slightly embarrassed - I have the Bamboo Pen (CTL - 460), there is no eraser ?  :Embarassed:  :Razz: 



> Bamboo Touch (CTT460)	 	touch, pad					
> 	Product ID = 0xd0
> 
> Bamboo Pen (CTL460)		stylus 			
> 	Product ID = 0xd4
> 
> Bamboo Pen & Touch (CTH460)	stylus, eraser, pad, touch		
> 	Product ID = 0xd1


In that case it works as expected, apart from the hotplugging. I guess I can attach a module reload script to a panel button for now.

----------


## Favux

Hi stoneage,

You don't get hot plugging with the xorg.conf.  That was one of the prime motivations to go to HAL/.fdi.  You could try the old "hot plug" commands:  ctrl-alt-F1 followed by ctrl-alt-F7.

Somebody will get a stylus with eraser for the Pen.  I'm pretty sure the eraser will work.

----------


## stoneage

> Hi stoneage,
> 
> You don't get hot plugging with the xorg.conf.  That was one of the prime motivations to go to HAL/.fdi.  You could try the old "hot plug" commands:  ctrl-alt-F1 followed by ctrl-alt-F7.
> 
> Somebody will get a stylus with eraser for the Pen.  I'm pretty sure the eraser will work.


 :Embarassed: 

Oh, then I didn't have any problem at all.....

The old commands don't seem to work, but 


```
sudo modprobe -r wacom
sudo modprobe wacom
```

does, so if I put them in a bash script and attach it to a panel button I'll be fine.

Thanks for your help, if it weren't for people like you I might have taken the 'stupid thing' back to the shop to beg for a refund.  :Smile:

----------


## pascualmm

hi kgingeri,

I've just configure my Bamboo Pen with you help. I've kubuntu 9.10 and I've finished at this point:

EDIT: Typo in next file name - missed "Favux_..." - how could I!?


```
# cp Favux_Bamboo-Pen\&Touch-working_10-wacom.fdi.txt /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
```

(NOTE: the destination file would be /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi for Jaunty.
    Also, be sure there is only one wacom file in that directory - if you have both, 'rm' the one you don't need!)

The next steps are not necessary for me. I tried installing following another thread without luck. I had another .fdi file that didn't work.

----------


## Evon

Well after much time and deliberation I finally got my Wacom Bamboo Touch(CTT-460) working.  I would like to simply use it as a mouse as opposed to graphic editing.  However I am having a number of issues with the setting.

1. The mouse moves too slowly across the screen.
2. The movement of the cursor seems really choppy.
3. I have yet to figure out what the buttons on my pad do and I have no idea how to reconfigure them to do what I want.

If someone could help me tweak the settings for my pad, it would be greatly appreciated. I have read posts about changing certain settings but I do not understand them.  

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Evon

Ok new question. I can't seem to get my serverlayout section in my xorg.conf to work. whenever i uncomment it, my xorg crashes at boot. please find the error and xorg below.

  *******MY ERROR*********

X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux evon-desktop 2.6.31-17-generic-pae #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 17:23:29 UTC 2009 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-17-generic-pae root=UUID=ce7a33e3-ef96-4aa8-8fb2-81de38e3a9db ro quiet splash
Build Date: 14 November 2009  05:48:26PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.1 (buildd@) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jan 28 22:57:33 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
	Undefined Screen "Screen0" referenced by ServerLayout "Default Layout".
(EE) Problem parsing the config file
(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
(WW) xf86OpenConsole: VT_GETSTATE failed: Bad file descriptor
 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log

*******MY XORG.CONF*************

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	DefaultDepth	24
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Default Device"
	Driver	"nvidia"
	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "stylus"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY
  Option        "Type"          "stylus"
  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"	
  Identifier    "eraser"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY
  Option        "Type"          "eraser"
  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "cursor"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY
  Option        "Type"          "cursor"
  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY

EndSection

# This section is for Intuos3, CintiqV5, Graphire4, or Bamboo
Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "pad"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY
  Option        "Type"          "pad"
  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY
EndSection

#Expresskeys
Section "InputDevice"
  Driver "wacom"
  Identifier "pad"
  #c~b Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
  Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
  Option "Type" "pad"
  Option "USB" "on"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "Default Layout"
        Screen 0 "Default Screen"   0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0"    "SendCoreEvents"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
        InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
        #InputDevice    "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"    # For non-LCD tablets only
	#InputDevice    "touch"     "SendCoreEvents"    # Only a few TabletPCs support this type
        InputDevice    "pad"   "CorePointer" # For Intuos3/CintiqV5/Graphire4/Bamboo tablets
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "DontZap" "false"
EndSection

I have since updated my video driver but i still have the same problem.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Favux

Hi Evon,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Since you have Xserver 1.6.4 I assume you are in Karmic.

There are multiple errors in your xorg.conf.  Rather than go through all of them look at the xorg.conf's in post #384.

It looks like you have nVidia video.  If so instead of:


```
	Identifier	"X.org Configured"
```

in "ServerLayout" you'd comment it out (#) and use the two lines above it:


```
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
```

Hope this is helpful.

----------


## Kazune

Hello,
Have a Bamboo One on Karmic, and it works... as a mouse.
In gimp it doesn't work at all, except for clicking on the menus and such, no drawing. But! If I run 
*sudo gimp*
it works! Ideally.. -.- 
I followed one howto which killed my system(but it was more of my fault there), I did a fresh install and followed this howto and those are results... tried without xorg.conf, tried with xorg.conf. all the same. I guess running gimp with sudo isn't a big problem, but stilll...
wacdump /dev/input/wacom (or appropriate inputX) gives 'Segmentation fault'
wacompl doesn't give any 'stylus', 'erasor' or anything...

ps. sorry for writing errors. My keyboard is missing 'f' key and I'm not a native English speaker.

----------


## Favux

Hi Kazune,

If you have a Bamboo One and not one of the new Bamboo Pen and Touch's then you are on the wrong thread.  The  Bamboo One should work with the default linuxwacom in Karmic.

The thread for you is "Wacom tablets in Ubuntu guide/howto".  Because:



> wacompl doesn't give any 'stylus', 'erasor' or anything...


You may want a modified wacom.fdi from post #176 on that thread.  You shouldn't need any Wacom stuff in xorg.conf in Karmic.

To get it working in Gimp you need to configure the extended input devices.  See near the bottom of the Wacom wiki.

I don't think what you've compiled should hurt you, with luck.

Wacdump doesn't work when X has started because the wacom_drv.so has grabbed the input.  You can use "xidump stylus" or "xidump eraser" etc.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Kazune

> Hi Kazune,
> 
> If you have a Bamboo One and not one of the new Bamboo Pen and Touch's then you are on the wrong thread.  The  Bamboo One should work with the default linuxwacom in Karmic.


Thanks for the reply, but the funny part is that the bamboo worked by default in Karmic. Probably GIMP is having permission problems since actually nothing changed after I followed this howto. So I should probably post it on gimp forum ^^;

----------


## Favux

Hi Kazune,

That could be, I think I've seen something like that before.  You could try telling Synaptic Package Manager to reinstall Gimp and see if that straightens it out.

----------


## Kazune

I owe you a beer XD

I was gonna answer that I reinstalled/purged/source installed gimp a lot of times already to try to fix this, before I bumped myself in the head and said 'I forgot to remove .gimp in my home folder' and guess what? 

*sudo aptitude purge gimp
sudo aptitude clean
rm -R ~/.gimp-2.6
sudo aptitude install gimp

*And now it works! XD I probably wouldn't have to reinstall my system if I would just removed the gimp folder in the first place... -.- 

Thank you very much ^_^

----------


## Favux

Hi Kazune,

Nice work!  You're welcome.  Those pesky configuration files.

----------


## Evon

Favux, thank you for your help but I'm afraid i don't understand what you are talking about. Please clarify exactly what lines you need me to change. And i have no idea how that post you mentioned helps me. Please forgive my newbiness.

----------


## Favux

Hi Evon,

In post number #384, if you look at the bottom, you'll see two xorg.conf's attached.  Just click on them and they will download to your desktop.  You upload/attach things by using Manage Attachments.  Then just double click on them and they'll load into your text editor and you can compare them to your xorg.conf.

----------


## Evon

Favux thanks. Got it working. I just gotta figure out how to get the buttons working properly and get the pad to default to relative position. 

I'm reading that post you sent me before but I am unclear about the symlinks. Will the symlinks you provided work with my TTC-460?

----------


## Favux

Hi Evon,

Great!

Just follow the link to set up wacomcpl (Wacom Control Panel) and that will help.

You can add to wacompcl's .xinitrc:


```
xsetwacom set touch Mode Relative
```

I don't recognize your model number.  Did you mean CTT460?  The Touch?

Edit:  OK that's what you have, I checked your first post.  I'm not sure on the udev rule for it since I developed them before a Touch joined the thread.  I think the second rule for the P & T's (not the Pen) will work for the Touch too but I'm not sure.

----------


## Evon

Thank you once again. But what link are you speaking of?

----------


## Favux

OK.  The links can be imbedded in the sentence.  If words are underlined you can hover your pointer arrow over it and if it changes color, usually to red, that's a link.

Here's a direct link to "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet":  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...12&postcount=1

Ob1's also working on changes to wacomcpl that will allow you to configure touch and touch gestures better.  Hopefully that will also be in linuxwacom 0.8.5-10.

----------


## Evon

Well that attempt failed miserably.  I did everything in that link up to step 7 but when I restarted like it said, my xorg crashed.  I had to comment everything that pertained to my pad to get it working again.  Please find my xorg.conf below. I'm sorry but I don't know where to find the error report or else i would post that too.

Thanks in advance.

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	DefaultDepth	24
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver	"nvidia"
	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "DontZap" "false"
EndSection

#WACOM BAMBOO TOUCH SETTINGS

# This section is for Intuos3, CintiqV5, Graphire4, or Bamboo
#Section "InputDevice"
#  Driver        "wacom"
#  Identifier    "pad"
#  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY
#  Option        "Type"          "pad"
#  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY
#EndSection

#Expresskeys
#Section "InputDevice"
#  Driver "wacom"
#  Identifier "pad"
  #c~b Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
#  Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
#  Option "Type" "pad"
#  Option "USB" "on"
#EndSection

#Section "ServerLayout" 
#  Identifier	"Default Layout"
#  Screen	"Default Screen"
#   InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
#   Identifier	"X.org Configured"  
#http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/in...owto/srvlayout
#  InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
#  InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
#  InputDevice    "touch"     "SendCoreEvents"
#   InputDevice	"pad"
#EndSection

#ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d1", SYMLINK="input/tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"

----------


## Favux

Hi Evon,

OK, let's see if we can get the Bamboo Touch working for you.

First thing is the Touch's Product ID is  0xd0 so you want to change the symlink rule you added to the bottom of the table in "40-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules" in "/lib/udev/rules.d/" to:


```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00d0", SYMLINK="input/tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen_touch-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
```

We'll take the xorg.conf a step at a time.  First we'll try to get it to boot with just the nVidia video sections and lines in "ServerLayout" enabled.  Notice with the Touch you need a touch and a pad section.  So change your xorg.conf to the one attached below and then see if it works after a reboot.

----------


## Evon

Ok my display works so far but my tablet does not.

----------


## Favux

Hi Evon,

Good!  So we have a working xorg.conf and we know video isn't the problem.

So now with the attached test2 xorg.conf we'll enable the touch section and the touch line in "ServerLayout".  This will also test the symlink rule you modified with your Product ID.  We know changing it by itself didn't cause a problem because you were able to boot with it and just the video stuff.  Let's see if touch was what was causing the Xserver to break.

----------


## Evon

thanks again for the help. test2 crashed.

----------


## cnr_roxx

Hello everyone!

BIG THX for patches, drivers & help! Short summary from me:

I've just done famous post #541 (& co.  :Wink:  procedure for: CTH-661/S, Karmic 64bit with 2.6.31 and linuxwacom-0.8.4-4.

Patches from  #144 applied without problems. I have only one problem with #638 "No debug patch"), but commenting apriopriate 'printk' lines in wacom_wac.c.patch done the trick.

Used fdi file:  	Favux_new-generic_rc2_10-linuxwacom.fdi.txt

No xorg.conf editing.

Everythig runs smooth! The only problem is wacomcpl command - the window is empty, no options available  :Sad: 

Now I'll try to dig into 0.8.5-9  :Wink:  Thank you all again!

----------


## Favux

Hi cnr_roxx,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Good work, sounds like you are on your way.


Hi Evon,

OK, so touch or the touch symlink is breaking X.  Which instructions did you follow to patch linuxwacom?  I'm trying to find out which version of the patches you're using and which version of linuxwacom.

----------


## Evon

This is how i got my touch pad working initially
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321238

----------


## Favux

Hi Evon,

Alright, you're using version 1 of ob1kenobi's submitted patches on linuxwacom 0.8.5-9.  Which release of Ubuntu are you in?

I guess we need to look into things a little more.  Can I see the output of the follow commands in a terminal?:


```
dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
```

and


```
ls -l /dev/input/by-path
```

You can "box" the outputs by using the code tags (#) on the upper right.

Also it would be useful to look at your 'Xorg.0.log' in '/var/log/' and your lshal:


```
lshal>Evon_lshal.txt
```

Both of those are too big to upload so to compress them right click on them and Create Archive.  Then upload them using Manage Attachments below.

----------


## Evon

Thanks again. There's no output from ls -l /dev/input/by-path and lshal>Evon_lshal.txt. I am using Karmic.



```
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-01-30 20:40 pci-0000:00:02.0-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-01-30 20:40 pci-0000:00:02.0-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-01-30 20:40 pci-0000:00:02.0-usb-0:3:1.0-event-kbd -> ../event4
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-01-30 20:40 pci-0000:00:02.0-usb-0:3:1.1-event -> ../event5
```




```
X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux evon-desktop 2.6.31-17-generic-pae #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 17:23:29 UTC 2009 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-17-generic-pae root=UUID=ce7a33e3-ef96-4aa8-8fb2-81de38e3a9db ro quiet splash
Build Date: 14 November 2009  05:48:26PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.1 (buildd@) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan 30 20:40:22 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) Option "DontZap" "false"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0x3bc0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:7:0:0) 10de:00fe:10de:0238 nVidia Corporation NV38GL [Quadro FX 1300] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfb000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.20  Thu Jun 25 19:49:59 PDT 2009
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.20  Thu Jun 25 19:28:52 PDT 2009
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 07@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU Quadro FX 1300 (NV35GL) at PCI:7:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.35.20.45.14
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on Quadro FX 1300 at PCI:7:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(0):     DELL P1130 (CRT-1)
(--) NVIDIA(0): DELL P1130 (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1
(==) NVIDIA(0): 
(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) NVIDIA(0): 
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (81, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option
(WW) NVIDIA(0): UBB is incompatible with the Composite extension.  Disabling
(WW) NVIDIA(0):     UBB.
(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard
(**) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Found 13 mouse buttons
(II) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Found keys
(II) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(**) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard
(**) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Found keys
(II) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Evon,

I think you meant there is no output from 'dmesg | grep [Ww]acom'.  That would mean your wacom.ko (the usb kernel driver/module) is not auto-loading.  See if you see 'wacom' in list modules, i.e.:


```
lsmod
```

or


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

Also check and see if wacom.ko is installed with:


```
modinfo -n wacom
```

I'm sure 'Evon_lshal.txt' is there, it just didn't show up on your desktop.  Look for it in /home/yourusername with Nautilus/Places.

----------


## Evon

*lsmod*


```
Module                  Size  Used by
isofs                  31620  0 
udf                    80932  0 
crc_itu_t               1852  1 udf
binfmt_misc             8356  1 
snd_hda_codec_analog    59292  1 
arc4                    1660  2 
ecb                     2524  2 
ath5k                 124580  0 
mac80211              181108  1 ath5k
led_class               4096  1 ath5k
ath                     8060  1 ath5k
iptable_filter          3100  0 
ip_tables              11692  1 iptable_filter
x_tables               16544  1 ip_tables
lp                      8964  0 
cfg80211               93052  3 ath5k,mac80211,ath
snd_hda_intel          26984  4 
snd_hda_codec          75708  2 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep               7200  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm_oss            37920  0 
snd_mixer_oss          16028  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                75520  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_dummy           2656  0 
snd_seq_oss            28576  0 
snd_seq_midi            6432  0 
snd_rawmidi            22208  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      6940  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                50224  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              22276  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          6920  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
psmouse                56500  0 
snd                    59204  19 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
ppdev                   6688  0 
nvidia               7090664  34 
agpgart                35020  1 nvidia
serio_raw               5280  0 
k8temp                  4188  0 
i2c_nforce2             6880  0 
parport_pc             32228  1 
parport                35340  3 lp,ppdev,parport_pc
soundcore               7264  1 snd
snd_page_alloc          9252  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
asus_atk0110            8252  0 
dm_raid45              84228  0 
xor                    15620  1 dm_raid45
usb_storage            52640  1 
floppy                 54980  0 
usbhid                 38304  0 
forcedeth              54472  0
```

*lsmod | grep wacom*
no output

*modinfo -n wacom*


```
/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```


*Evon_lshal.txt*


```
Dumping 133 device(s) from the Global Device List:
-------------------------------------------------
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-cpufreq', 'hald-addon-acpi'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-storage-cleanup-all-mountpoints'} (string list)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement'} (string list)
  info.product = 'Computer'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_argnames = {'num_seconds_to_sleep', 'num_seconds_to_sleep', '', '', '', 'enable_power_save'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-power-suspend', 'hal-system-power-suspend-hybrid', 'hal-system-power-hibernate', 'hal-system-power-shutdown', 'hal-system-power-reboot', 'hal-system-power-set-power-save'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_names = {'Suspend', 'SuspendHybrid', 'Hibernate', 'Shutdown', 'Reboot', 'SetPowerSave'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_signatures = {'i', 'i', '', '', '', 'b'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version = '0.5.13'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.major = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.micro = 13  (0xd)  (int)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  power_management.acpi.linux.version = '20090521'  (string)
  power_management.can_hibernate = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend_hybrid = false  (bool)
  power_management.is_powersave_set = false  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.none = true  (bool)
  power_management.type = 'acpi'  (string)
  system.board.product = 'M2N-E'  (string)
  system.board.serial = '123456789000'  (string)
  system.board.vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer INC.'  (string)
  system.board.version = '1.XX'  (string)
  system.chassis.manufacturer = 'Chassis Manufacture'  (string)
  system.chassis.type = 'Desktop'  (string)
  system.firmware.release_date = '02/14/2007'  (string)
  system.firmware.vendor = 'Phoenix Technologies, LTD'  (string)
  system.firmware.version = 'ASUS M2N-E ACPI BIOS Revision 0802'  (string)
  system.formfactor = 'desktop'  (string)
  system.hardware.primary_video.product = 254  (0xfe)  (int)
  system.hardware.primary_video.vendor = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)
  system.hardware.product = 'System Product Name'  (string)
  system.hardware.serial = 'System Serial Number'  (string)
  system.hardware.uuid = '609A5D8C-9C7A-DA11-97F6-001A9220FDDA'  (string)
  system.hardware.vendor = 'System manufacturer'  (string)
  system.hardware.version = 'System Version'  (string)
  system.kernel.machine = 'i686'  (string)
  system.kernel.name = 'Linux'  (string)
  system.kernel.version = '2.6.31-17-generic-pae'  (string)
  system.kernel.version.major = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  system.kernel.version.micro = 31  (0x1f)  (int)
  system.kernel.version.minor = 6  (0x6)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'
  button.has_state = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'power'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Power Button'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Power Button'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0/event0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'
  button.has_state = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'power'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Power Button'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)
  input.product = 'Power Button'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_FAN'
  fan.enabled = true  (bool)
  info.capabilities = {'fan'} (string list)
  info.category = 'fan'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Fan'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_FAN'  (string)
  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/fan/FAN'  (string)
  linux.acpi_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 4  (0x4)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'
  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)
  info.category = 'processor'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'  (string)
  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0'  (string)
  linux.acpi_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  processor.can_throttle = false  (bool)
  processor.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU1'
  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)
  info.category = 'processor'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU1'  (string)
  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/processor/CPU1'  (string)
  linux.acpi_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  processor.can_throttle = false  (bool)
  processor.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'timer'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'ALSA Timer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/timer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer2'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)
  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)
  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'sequencer'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'ALSA Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/seq'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.loopback'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.loopback'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Loopback device Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/lo'  (string)
  net.address = '00:00:00:00:00:00'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 772  (0x304)  (int)
  net.interface = 'lo'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Macintosh mouse button emulation'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)
  input.product = 'Macintosh mouse button emulation'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/input/input2/event2'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0c'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0b'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c02'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0400'
  info.linux.driver = 'parport_pc'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Standard LPT printer port'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0400'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0a'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'Standard LPT printer port'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0400'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ppdev_parport0'
  info.capabilities = {'ppdev'} (string list)
  info.category = 'ppdev'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0400'  (string)
  info.product = 'Parallel Port Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'ppdev'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ppdev_parport0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/parport0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'ppdev'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0a/ppdev/parport0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501'
  info.linux.driver = 'serial'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '16550A-compatible COM port'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:09'  (string)
  pnp.description = '16550A-compatible COM port'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0501'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501_serial_platform_0'
  info.capabilities = {'serial'} (string list)
  info.category = 'serial'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501'  (string)
  info.product = '16550A-compatible COM port'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'tty'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501_serial_platform_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/ttyS0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'tty'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:09/tty/ttyS0'  (string)
  serial.device = '/dev/ttyS0'  (string)
  serial.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501'  (string)
  serial.port = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  serial.type = 'platform'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0700'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PC standard floppy disk controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0700'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:08'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'PC standard floppy disk controller'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0700'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c04'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:06'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0800'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'
  info.linux.driver = 'rtc_cmos'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:05'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0b00'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0103'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PnP Device (PNP0103)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0103'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:04'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0103'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:03'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0200'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:02'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c02'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:01'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c02'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a08'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PnP Device (PNP0a08)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a08'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:00'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0a08'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'
  info.linux.driver = 'serial8250'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (serial8250)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/serial8250'  (string)
  platform.id = 'serial8250'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_regulatory_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (regulatory.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_regulatory_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/regulatory.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'regulatory.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (pcspkr)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/pcspkr'  (string)
  platform.id = 'pcspkr'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'
  info.linux.driver = 'i8042'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (i8042)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042'  (string)
  platform.id = 'i8042'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  info.product = 'i8042 AUX port'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1'  (string)
  serio.description = 'i8042 AUX port'  (string)
  serio.id = 'serio1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  info.product = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0'  (string)
  serio.description = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)
  serio.id = 'serio0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_floppy_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'floppy'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (floppy.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_floppy_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/floppy.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'floppy.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_eisa_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (eisa.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_eisa_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/eisa.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'eisa.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_Fixed_MDIO_bus_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (Fixed MDIO bus.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_Fixed_MDIO_bus_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/Fixed MDIO bus.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'Fixed MDIO bus.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1103'
  info.linux.driver = 'k8temp'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1103'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.3'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.3'  (string)
  pci.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 4355  (0x1103)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4130  (0x1022)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1102'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1102'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.2'  (string)
  pci.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 4354  (0x1102)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4130  (0x1022)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1101'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1101'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.1'  (string)
  pci.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 4353  (0x1101)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4130  (0x1022)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1100'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1022_1100'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:18.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 4352  (0x1100)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4130  (0x1022)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_377'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 PCI Express bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_377'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 PCI Express bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 887  (0x377)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_fe'
  info.linux.driver = 'nvidia'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_377'  (string)
  info.product = 'NV38GL [Quadro FX 1300]'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_fe'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.0/0000:07:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.0/0000:07:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'NV38GL [Quadro FX 1300]'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 254  (0xfe)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 568  (0x238)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_375'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 PCI Express bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_375'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0e.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0e.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 PCI Express bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 885  (0x375)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_378'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 PCI Express bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_378'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0d.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0d.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 PCI Express bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 888  (0x378)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_374_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 PCI Express bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_374_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0c.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0c.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 PCI Express bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 884  (0x374)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_374'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 PCI Express bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_374'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 PCI Express bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 884  (0x374)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_376'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 PCI Express bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_376'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 PCI Express bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 886  (0x376)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_373'
  info.linux.driver = 'forcedeth'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 Ethernet'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_373'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 Ethernet'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 883  (0x373)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33337  (0x8239)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1a_92_20_fd_da'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80203', 'wake_on_lan'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80203'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_373'  (string)
  info.product = 'Networking Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1a_92_20_fd_da'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/net/eth0'  (string)
  net.80203.mac_address = 114120785370  (0x1a9220fdda)  (uint64)
  net.address = '00:1a:92:20:fd:da'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.interface = 'eth0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_373'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_argnames = {'', '', 'enable'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-wol-supported', 'hal-system-wol-enabled', 'hal-system-wol-enable'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_names = {'GetSupported', 'GetEnabled', 'SetEnabled'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_signatures = {'', '', 'b'} (string list)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371'
  info.linux.driver = 'HDA Intel'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 High Definition Audio'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 High Definition Audio'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 881  (0x371)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33270  (0x81f6)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA Digital PCBeep'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371'  (string)
  input.product = 'HDA Digital PCBeep'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1/input/input6/event6'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'
  info.capabilities = {'sound'} (string list)
  info.category = 'sound'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA NVidia Sound Card'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1/sound/card0'  (string)
  sound.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  sound.card_id = 'HDA NVidia'  (string)
  sound.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA NVidia'  (string)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'control'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA NVidia ALSA Control Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1/sound/card0/controlC0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA NVidia'  (string)
  alsa.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'AD198x Digital'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'playback'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'AD198x Digital ALSA Playback Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1/sound/card0/pcmC0D1p'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_1'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA NVidia'  (string)
  alsa.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1c'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'AD198x Digital'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'capture'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'AD198x Digital ALSA Capture Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1c'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1/sound/card0/pcmC0D1c'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_hw_specific_0'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA NVidia'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/hwC0D0'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'hw_specific'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'HDA NVidia ALSA hardware specific Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_hw_specific_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/hwC0D0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1/sound/card0/hwC0D0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0_0'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'AD198x Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1/sound/card0/dsp'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA NVidia'  (string)
  oss.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'AD198x Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_1'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'AD198x Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1/sound/card0/adsp'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA NVidia'  (string)
  oss.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'AD198x Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA NVidia'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'AD198x Analog'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'capture'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'AD198x Analog ALSA Capture Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1/sound/card0/pcmC0D0c'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'HDA NVidia'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'AD198x Analog'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'playback'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'AD198x Analog ALSA Playback Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1/sound/card0/pcmC0D0p'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_oss_mixer__1'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'AD198x Analog OSS Control Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_oss_mixer__1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1/sound/card0/mixer'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA NVidia'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'AD198x Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'mixer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0'
  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'AD198x Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/audio'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.1/sound/card0/audio'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'HDA NVidia'  (string)
  oss.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/audio'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'AD198x Analog'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_371_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_370'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 PCI bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_370'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 PCI bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 880  (0x370)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_1040'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_370'  (string)
  info.product = '536EP Data Fax Modem'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_1040'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:01:07.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:01:07.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '536EP Data Fax Modem'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 4160  (0x1040)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 4096  (0x1000)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_168c_13'
  info.linux.driver = 'ath5k'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_370'  (string)
  info.product = 'Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_168c_13'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:01:06.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:01:06.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 19  (0x13)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 14867  (0x3a13)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'D-Link System Inc'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4486  (0x1186)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 5772  (0x168c)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_11_95_ea_df_7d_0'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80211control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80211control'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_168c_13'  (string)
  info.product = 'Networking Wireless Control Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_11_95_ea_df_7d_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:01:06.0/net/wmaster0'  (string)
  net.address = '00:11:95:ea:df:7d'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 801  (0x321)  (int)
  net.interface = 'wmaster0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_168c_13'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_11_95_ea_df_7d'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80211'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80211'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_168c_13'  (string)
  info.product = 'WLAN Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_11_95_ea_df_7d'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:01:06.0/net/wlan0'  (string)
  net.80211.mac_address = 75529641853  (0x1195eadf7d)  (uint64)
  net.address = '00:11:95:ea:df:7d'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.interface = 'wlan0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_168c_13'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_168c_13_rfkill_phy0_wlan'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'killswitch'} (string list)
  info.category = 'killswitch'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_168c_13'  (string)
  info.product = 'phy0 wlan Killswitch'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_168c_13_rfkill_phy0_wlan'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'  (string)
  killswitch.access_method = 'rfkill'  (string)
  killswitch.name = 'phy0'  (string)
  killswitch.state = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  killswitch.type = 'wlan'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'rfkill'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:01:06.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'sata_nv'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 SATA Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 133  (0x85)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.2'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 SATA Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 895  (0x37f)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33337  (0x8239)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_1_scsi_host_0'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_1_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.2/host5/scsi_host/host5'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 5  (0x5)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_1_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_1_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.2/host4/scsi_host/host4'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 4  (0x4)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sata_nv'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 SATA Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 133  (0x85)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.1'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 SATA Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 895  (0x37f)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33337  (0x8239)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host_0'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.1/host3/scsi_host/host3'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 3  (0x3)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.1/host2'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 2  (0x2)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.1/host2/scsi_host/host2'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 2  (0x2)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.1/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0'  (string)
  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.host = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.model = 'WDC WD800BB-00CA'  (string)
  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.type = 'disk'  (string)
  scsi.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD800BB_00CAA1_WD_WMA8E2440229'
  block.device = '/dev/sdc'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 32  (0x20)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD800BB_00CAA1_WD_WMA8E2440229'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'WDC WD800BB-00CA'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD800BB_00CAA1_WD_WMA8E2440229'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.1/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/block/sdc'  (string)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'pci'  (string)
  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)
  storage.firmware_version = '17.07W17'  (string)
  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)
  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  storage.media_check_enabled = false  (bool)
  storage.model = 'WDC WD800BB-00CA'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  storage.partitioning_scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  storage.removable = false  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_available = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_size = 80026361856  (0x12a1f16000)  (uint64)
  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)
  storage.serial = 'WDC_WD800BB-00CAA1_WD-WMA8E2440229'  (string)
  storage.size = 80026361856  (0x12a1f16000)  (uint64)
  storage.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part3_size_1024'
  block.device = '/dev/sdc3'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 35  (0x23)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD800BB_00CAA1_WD_WMA8E2440229'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD800BB_00CAA1_WD_WMA8E2440229'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part3_size_1024'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.1/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/block/sdc/sdc3'  (string)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = ''  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'partitiontable'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 2  (0x2)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.flags = {} (string list)
  volume.partition.label = ''  (string)
  volume.partition.media_size = 80026361856  (0x12a1f16000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  volume.partition.scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  volume.partition.start = 77465687040  (0x1209509400)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.type = '0x05'  (string)
  volume.partition.uuid = ''  (string)
  volume.size = 1024  (0x400)  (uint64)
  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_ce7a33e3_ef96_4aa8_8fb2_81de38e3a9db'
  block.device = '/dev/sdc2'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 34  (0x22)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD800BB_00CAA1_WD_WMA8E2440229'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD800BB_00CAA1_WD_WMA8E2440229'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (ext4)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_ce7a33e3_ef96_4aa8_8fb2_81de38e3a9db'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.1/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/block/sdc/sdc2'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ext4'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '1.0'  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = '/'  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 151300107  (0x904a80b)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 80026361856  (0x12a1f16000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 32256  (0x7e00)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 77465654784  (0x1209501600)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = 'ce7a33e3-ef96-4aa8-8fb2-81de38e3a9db'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_41f25f44_70db_471a_b321_355bb756d229'
  block.device = '/dev/sdc5'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 37  (0x25)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD800BB_00CAA1_WD_WMA8E2440229'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD800BB_00CAA1_WD_WMA8E2440229'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (swap)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_41f25f44_70db_471a_b321_355bb756d229'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.1/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/block/sdc/sdc5'  (string)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'swap'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'other'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '2'  (string)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 4996152  (0x4c3c38)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 80026361856  (0x12a1f16000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 77465719296  (0x1209511200)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 2558029824  (0x98787000)  (uint64)
  volume.uuid = '41f25f44-70db-471a-b321-355bb756d229'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_generic'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Generic Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sg2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.1/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg2'  (string)
  scsi_generic.device = '/dev/sg2'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f'
  info.linux.driver = 'sata_nv'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 SATA Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 133  (0x85)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 SATA Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 895  (0x37f)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33337  (0x8239)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_0'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host1'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 1  (0x1)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_0_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_0_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host1/scsi_host/host1'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 1  (0x1)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0'  (string)
  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.host = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.model = 'ST340014AS'  (string)
  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.type = 'disk'  (string)
  scsi.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST340014AS_5MQ204DS'
  block.device = '/dev/sdb'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST340014AS_5MQ204DS'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'ST340014AS'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST340014AS_5MQ204DS'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sdb'  (string)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'pci'  (string)
  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)
  storage.firmware_version = '8.12'  (string)
  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)
  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  storage.media_check_enabled = false  (bool)
  storage.model = 'ST340014AS'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  storage.partitioning_scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  storage.removable = false  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_available = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_size = 40000000000  (0x9502f9000)  (uint64)
  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)
  storage.serial = 'ST340014AS_5MQ204DS'  (string)
  storage.size = 40000000000  (0x9502f9000)  (uint64)
  storage.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_8AE84949E849352B'
  block.device = '/dev/sdb1'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 17  (0x11)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST340014AS_5MQ204DS'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST340014AS_5MQ204DS'  (string)
  info.product = 'Windows'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_8AE84949E849352B'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.fstype.alternative = 'ntfs'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = 'Windows'  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.ntfs.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'umask=', 'utf8'} (string list)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'atime', 'noatime', 'relatime', 'fake_rw', 'no_def_opts', 'default_permissions', 'umask=', 'fmask=', 'dmask=', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'show_sys_files', 'silent', 'force', 'remove_hiberfile', 'locale=', 'streams_interface=', 'debug', 'no_detach', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'recover', 'norecover'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = '/media/windisk'  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 78107967  (0x4a7d53f)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 40000000000  (0x9502f9000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 32256  (0x7e00)  (uint64)
  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.size = 39991279104  (0x94faa7e00)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.ntfs.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '8AE84949E849352B'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_generic'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Generic Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_0_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sg1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg1'  (string)
  scsi_generic.device = '/dev/sg1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host0'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host0/scsi_host/host0'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0'  (string)
  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.model = 'ST3160023AS'  (string)
  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.type = 'disk'  (string)
  scsi.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST3160023AS_5MT1T4S4'
  block.device = '/dev/sda'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST3160023AS_5MT1T4S4'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'ST3160023AS'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST3160023AS_5MT1T4S4'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda'  (string)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'pci'  (string)
  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)
  storage.firmware_version = '8.12'  (string)
  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)
  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  storage.media_check_enabled = false  (bool)
  storage.model = 'ST3160023AS'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  storage.partitioning_scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  storage.removable = false  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_available = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_size = 160000000000  (0x2540be4000)  (uint64)
  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)
  storage.serial = 'ST3160023AS_5MT1T4S4'  (string)
  storage.size = 160000000000  (0x2540be4000)  (uint64)
  storage.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_748A1E0D61B1FAF0'
  block.device = '/dev/sda3'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST3160023AS_5MT1T4S4'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST3160023AS_5MT1T4S4'  (string)
  info.product = 'Scratch'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_748A1E0D61B1FAF0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda3'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.fstype.alternative = 'ntfs'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '02.00.00'  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = 'Scratch'  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.ntfs.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'umask=', 'utf8'} (string list)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'atime', 'noatime', 'relatime', 'fake_rw', 'no_def_opts', 'default_permissions', 'umask=', 'fmask=', 'dmask=', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'show_sys_files', 'silent', 'force', 'remove_hiberfile', 'locale=', 'streams_interface=', 'debug', 'no_detach', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'recover', 'norecover'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 18892440  (0x1204698)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160000000000  (0x2540be4000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 150325217280  (0x230014c800)  (uint64)
  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.size = 9672929280  (0x2408d3000)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.ntfs.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '748A1E0D61B1FAF0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_54715D33206DF281'
  block.device = '/dev/sda2'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST3160023AS_5MT1T4S4'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST3160023AS_5MT1T4S4'  (string)
  info.product = 'Page'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_54715D33206DF281'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda2'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.fstype.alternative = 'ntfs'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '02.00.00'  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = 'Page'  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.ntfs.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'umask=', 'utf8'} (string list)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'atime', 'noatime', 'relatime', 'fake_rw', 'no_def_opts', 'default_permissions', 'umask=', 'fmask=', 'dmask=', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'show_sys_files', 'silent', 'force', 'remove_hiberfile', 'locale=', 'streams_interface=', 'debug', 'no_detach', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'recover', 'norecover'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 22362480  (0x1553970)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160000000000  (0x2540be4000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 138875627520  (0x2055a1e800)  (uint64)
  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.size = 11449589760  (0x2aa72e000)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.ntfs.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '54715D33206DF281'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_6860C697638ACE50'
  block.device = '/dev/sda1'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST3160023AS_5MT1T4S4'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_ST3160023AS_5MT1T4S4'  (string)
  info.product = 'Data'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_6860C697638ACE50'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.fstype.alternative = 'ntfs'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '02.00.00'  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = 'Data'  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.ntfs.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'umask=', 'utf8'} (string list)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'atime', 'noatime', 'relatime', 'fake_rw', 'no_def_opts', 'default_permissions', 'umask=', 'fmask=', 'dmask=', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'show_sys_files', 'silent', 'force', 'remove_hiberfile', 'locale=', 'streams_interface=', 'debug', 'no_detach', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'recover', 'norecover'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = '/media/datadisk'  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 271241397  (0x102ad0b5)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 160000000000  (0x2540be4000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 32256  (0x7e00)  (uint64)
  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.size = 138875595264  (0x2055a16a00)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.ntfs.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '6860C697638ACE50'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_generic'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Generic Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_37f_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sg0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg0'  (string)
  scsi_generic.device = '/dev/sg0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e'
  info.linux.driver = 'pata_amd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 IDE'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 138  (0x8a)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 IDE'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 878  (0x36e)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33337  (0x8239)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host_0'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/host7/scsi_host/host7'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 7  (0x7)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/host6'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 6  (0x6)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/host6/scsi_host/host6'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 6  (0x6)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sr'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0'  (string)
  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.host = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.model = 'DVDRAM GSA-H10N'  (string)
  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.type = 'cdrom'  (string)
  scsi.vendor = 'HL-DT-ST'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDRAM_GSA_H10N'
  block.device = '/dev/sr0'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 11  (0xb)  (int)
  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDRAM_GSA_H10N'  (string)
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-storage'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block', 'storage.cdrom'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.Removable'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'DVDRAM GSA-H10N'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDRAM_GSA_H10N'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'HL-DT-ST'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sr0'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_argnames = {'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-eject', 'hal-storage-closetray'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_names = {'Eject', 'CloseTray'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_signatures = {'as', 'as'} (string list)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'pci'  (string)
  storage.cdrom.bd = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.bdr = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.bdre = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.cdr = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.cdrw = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvd = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdplusr = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrdl = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrw = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrwdl = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdr = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdram = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdrdl = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.dvdrw = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.hddvd = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.hddvdr = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.hddvdrw = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.mo = false  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.mrw = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.mrw_w = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.read_speed = 8467  (0x2113)  (int)
  storage.cdrom.support_media_changed = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.support_multisession = true  (bool)
  storage.cdrom.write_speed = 8467  (0x2113)  (int)
  storage.cdrom.write_speeds = {'8467', '7056', '5645', '4234', '2822', '1411', '706'} (string list)
  storage.drive_type = 'cdrom'  (string)
  storage.firmware_version = 'JL12'  (string)
  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)
  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  storage.media_check_enabled = true  (bool)
  storage.model = 'DVDRAM GSA-H10N'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  storage.partitioning_scheme = ''  (string)
  storage.removable = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_available = false  (bool)
  storage.removable.support_async_notification = false  (bool)
  storage.requires_eject = true  (bool)
  storage.size = 0  (0x0)  (uint64)
  storage.vendor = 'HL-DT-ST'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_generic'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Generic Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36e_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sg3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg3'  (string)
  scsi_generic.device = '/dev/sg3'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36d'
  info.linux.driver = 'ehci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 USB Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36d'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 32  (0x20)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 USB Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 877  (0x36d)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33337  (0x8239)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_02_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36d'  (string)
  info.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_02_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/001/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 10  (0xa)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:02.1'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_02_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'My Book'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Western Digital Technologies, Inc.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/001/005'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 373  (0x175)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'My Book'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 4352  (0x1100)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '57442D574341553441313031313633'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Western Digital Technologies, Inc.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 4184  (0x1058)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb-storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Mass Storage Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 373  (0x175)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 80  (0x50)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Mass Storage Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 4352  (0x1100)  (int)
  usb.serial = '57442D574341553441313031313633'  (string)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Western Digital Technologies, Inc.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 4184  (0x1058)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host8'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 8  (0x8)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0_scsi_host_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0_scsi_host_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host8/scsi_host/host8'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 8  (0x8)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0'  (string)
  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.host = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.model = '10EAVS External'  (string)
  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.type = 'disk'  (string)
  scsi.vendor = 'WD'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WD_10EAVS_External_57442D574341553441313031313633_0_0'
  block.device = '/dev/sdd'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 48  (0x30)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WD_10EAVS_External_57442D574341553441313031313633_0_0'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = '10EAVS External'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WD_10EAVS_External_57442D574341553441313031313633_0_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'WD'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/block/sdd'  (string)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'usb'  (string)
  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)
  storage.firmware_version = '1.75'  (string)
  storage.hotpluggable = true  (bool)
  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  storage.media_check_enabled = false  (bool)
  storage.model = '10EAVS External'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0'  (string)
  storage.partitioning_scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  storage.removable = false  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_available = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_size = 1000204886016  (0xe8e0db6000)  (uint64)
  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)
  storage.serial = 'WD_10EAVS_External_57442D574341553441313031313633-0:0'  (string)
  storage.size = 1000204886016  (0xe8e0db6000)  (uint64)
  storage.vendor = 'WD'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_46F40811F40805C1'
  block.device = '/dev/sdd1'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 49  (0x31)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WD_10EAVS_External_57442D574341553441313031313633_0_0'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WD_10EAVS_External_57442D574341553441313031313633_0_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (ntfs)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_46F40811F40805C1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/block/sdd/sdd1'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.fstype.alternative = 'ntfs'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.ntfs.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'umask=', 'utf8'} (string list)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'atime', 'noatime', 'relatime', 'fake_rw', 'no_def_opts', 'default_permissions', 'umask=', 'fmask=', 'dmask=', 'uid=', 'gid=', 'show_sys_files', 'silent', 'force', 'remove_hiberfile', 'locale=', 'streams_interface=', 'debug', 'no_detach', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'recover', 'norecover'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = '/media/megadisk'  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 1953520002  (0x74705982)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 1000204886016  (0xe8e0db6000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 32256  (0x7e00)  (uint64)
  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'ntfs-3g'  (string)
  volume.size = 1000202241024  (0xe8e0b30400)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.ntfs.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '46F40811F40805C1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_generic'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Generic Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1058_1100_57442D574341553441313031313633_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sg4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg4'  (string)
  scsi_generic.device = '/dev/sg4'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_02_1_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_02_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_02_1_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 10  (0xa)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:02.1'  (string)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36c'
  info.linux.driver = 'ohci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 USB Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36c'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 16  (0x10)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 USB Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 876  (0x36c)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33337  (0x8239)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_02_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36c'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_02_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 10  (0xa)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:02.0'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_02_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Multimedia Keyboard'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Logitech, Inc.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/004'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 112  (0x70)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 70  (0x46)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'USB Multimedia Keyboard'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 49943  (0xc317)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Logitech, Inc.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 1133  (0x46d)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial_if1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial_if1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.1'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 112  (0x70)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.1'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 70  (0x46)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 49943  (0xc317)  (int)
  usb.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Logitech, Inc.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1133  (0x46d)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event5'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event5'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.1/input/input5/event5'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 112  (0x70)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 70  (0x46)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 49943  (0xc317)  (int)
  usb.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Logitech, Inc.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1133  (0x46d)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keyboard', 'input.keypad', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c317_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0/input/input4/event4'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c00e_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_02_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'M-BJ58/M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c00e_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Logitech, Inc.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/003'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 4368  (0x1110)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 98  (0x62)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'M-BJ58/M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 49166  (0xc00e)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Logitech, Inc.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 1133  (0x46d)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c00e_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c00e_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c00e_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 4368  (0x1110)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 98  (0x62)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 49166  (0xc00e)  (int)
  usb.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Logitech, Inc.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1133  (0x46d)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c00e_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c00e_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c00e_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c00e_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input3/event3'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d0_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_02_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'CTT-460'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d0_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 262  (0x106)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 98  (0x62)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'CTT-460'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 208  (0xd0)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d0_noserial_if1'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d0_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d0_noserial_if1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.1'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 262  (0x106)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.1'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 98  (0x62)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 208  (0xd0)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d0_noserial_if0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d0_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d0_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 262  (0x106)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 98  (0x62)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 208  (0xd0)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_02_0_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_02_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_02_0_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 10  (0xa)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:02.0'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36a'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 Memory Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_36a'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.2'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 Memory Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 874  (0x36a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33337  (0x8239)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_368'
  info.linux.driver = 'nForce2_smbus'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 SMBus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_368'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 SMBus'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 872  (0x368)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33337  (0x8239)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_360'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 LPC Bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_360'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 LPC Bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 864  (0x360)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33337  (0x8239)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_369'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'MCP55 Memory Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_369'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'MCP55 Memory Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 873  (0x369)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33337  (0x8239)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/fuse'
  access_control.file = '/dev/fuse'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'camera'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'access_control'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_369'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/fuse'  (string)


Dumped 133 device(s) from the Global Device List.
------------------------------------------------
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Evon,

OK, the wacom.ko doesn't seem to be auto-loading, which is weird because it apprently did before.  I think the kernel update a few days ago to 2.6.31-17 knocked it out.  It seems to be there according to modinfo so let's add it to '/etc/modules':


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

add 'wacom' (without the quotes) to the end of the file, Save, Close, and reboot.

Then try:


```
dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
```

again.  Hopefully you'll now get output.

If so you can try test2 again and again hopefully touch won't break X this time.

----------


## Evon

dmesg | grep [Ww]acom


```
[   21.565497] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   21.565501] wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
```

Gonna try test2 again now

----------


## Evon

Well test2 crashed once again.

----------


## Favux

Hi Evon,

Darn.

OK, we know everything is finally in place.  So that seems to leave a problem with your compile.  You said earlier things were working.  A kernel update will knock out a compile and since one happened a few days ago could that be what happened?

What you do after a kernel update is go back to the directory where you did the compile and copy the wacom.ko back into place.  This is because the new kernel creates a new directory for the wacom.ko to go.  So in Ayuthia's HOW TO you repeat:


```
sudo cp src/2.6.27/wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
```

The '$(uname -r)' generates the new kernel number so you have the correct directory path.  Maybe the wacom.ko modinfo showed us is the old wacom.ko and not the one you compiled.  Or is your kernel -18 instead of -17?


```
uname -r
```

If that doesn't work you need to recompile the drivers.

Anything else you can think of?  Do you still have a linuxwacom.fdi installed for example?

----------


## stoneage

When I installed a kernel update the driver stopped working. I recompiled and reinstalled the driver and all is now working again. 

For a Wacom Bamboo Pen (CTL-460).

----------


## Evon

Favux I recompiled everything from that link and it is working like it was before.  That is, the positioning is not relative, buttons don't work properly and gestures don't work.

----------


## Favux

Hi Evon,

Wow, good work!  So you're using a .fdi and giving up on the xorg.conf?

Anyway for touch in relative run in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom set touch Mode Relative
```

and see if that works.

The tablet buttons (pad) don't work quite right for anyone.  You can configure the middle two.  Ob1 and Chris are working on adding more support to wacomcpl for the buttons and gestures.  They are also working on the gesture code.

Ping Cheng (LWP) has finally finished his big project and can now put in more time integrating the Bamboo P & T patches.  He's planning on bringing out 0.8.5-10 in about a week.  And then 0.8.6 about a week after that.  Hopefully there will be more gestures and gesture support.  And wacomcpl will offer configuration options for touch and buttons.

There's a little support for gestures and stuff in ob1's v.2 patch which is linked in post #384 along with munooka's instructions.

----------


## Evon

Thanks a lot. How do make the touch mode relative and start-up?

----------


## Favux

Hi Hi Evon,

You should be able to add the line to wacomcpl's .xinitrc.  How to setup wacomcpl is linked in post #384 in 3).

----------


## Evon

Thanks again Favux.  I am quite weary about following those instruction at the link post 384 refers to because that's what messed me up in the first place. I honestly don't even know what instructions refer to what I want and whether or not I need to use those symlinks.  I think I'll play it safe and just input that command whenever i restart.

----------


## Rumtscho

Hello, 

My Wacom tablet suddenly stopped working, maybe somebody can help with troubleshooting?

I've got the CTH-661. Installed it using the instructions from this thread, Post 541. Used the .fdi, made no changes to xorg.conf. Had no touch and pad support, but the pen worked great. I only had one issue: when the PC got turned on, the tablet didn't work. I had to pull the cable from the USB port. This always resulted in X restarting (strange, but I could live with that). After replugging and logging in, the pen worked like a charm, both stylus and eraser. 

Today, I just got home, and the tablet didn't work after I booted the PC. Replugging it didn't restart X either. lsusb finds it on Bus 005. wacomcpl shows an empty list under "select the device". Moving the pen over the tablet doesn't move the cursor, and touching it doesn't produce a click. 

There is no hardware problem with the USB port (just plugged a mouse there) or the tablet (it still works on my WinXP laptop). Only thing I did to my system yesterday was to install the automatic updates, maybe they broke it. 

Please help, I have no idea where to start...

----------


## Favux

Hi Rumtscho,

That will happen with every kernel update.  It looks like you are in Karmic and the update took you to kernel 2.6.31-19-generic.  The new directory:


```
/lib/modules/2.6.31-19/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
```

does not have the compiled wacom.ko in it like:


```
/lib/modules/2.6.31-18/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
```

does after you used the copy (cp) command:


```
sudo cp src/2.6.27/wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
```

First try copying your compiled wacom.ko from your patched unpacked source code tar again.  That should/may work, otherwise you'll have to recompile.  If you have to recompile you might want to look at the links in post #384.  They are to the patch sets on the other P & T thread that will get your touch and pad working.

You'll have to do that until the driver supports the P & T, hopefully in Lucid.

----------


## manik

Thanks Favux.

Was excited to get a bamboo for my birthday.  Then saddened to find it was the new pen and touch and not working with Ubuntu.  Now it's working and I'm happy again!

Keep up the good work!!!!

----------


## James-

I've noticed that the dev version only has 2.6.27 is it possible to use it with 2.6.32? or do I have to revert to a lower kernel version?

----------


## Favux

Hi James-,

You should be OK.  That's a linuxwacom thing.  The 2.6.31 and 2.6.28 folders were removed by the time linuxwacom 0.8.5-9 came out.  They were for the blue tooth module and since it was put in the kernel they removed the folders to "simplify" things.  The wacom.ko you compile against 2.6.32 should end up in the 2.6.27 folder.  Or at least it will if you had the 2.6.31 kernel.  We'll have to see what happens with the 2.6.32 or the Lucid kernel.  That's because linuxwacom doesn't support Xserver 1.7.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

Linuxwacom 0.8.5-10 was just released:  https://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/files/  It has the new P & T patch set and hopefully you'll now be able to get support without patching!

----------


## James-

I really hope that it will support x 1.7 soon  :Sad:  it won't compile:


```
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:280: note: expected 'Atom *' but argument is of type 'int'
./xf86Wacom.c:449: error: too few arguments to function 'InitValuatorClassDeviceStruct'
./xf86Wacom.c:491: warning: implicit declaration of function 'InitKeyClassDeviceStruct'
./xf86Wacom.c:499: warning: implicit declaration of function 'InitKbdFeedbackClassDeviceStruct'
./xf86Wacom.c:530: error: too few arguments to function 'InitValuatorAxisStruct'
./xf86Wacom.c:535: error: too few arguments to function 'InitValuatorAxisStruct'
./xf86Wacom.c:536: error: too few arguments to function 'InitValuatorAxisStruct'
./xf86Wacom.c:544: error: too few arguments to function 'InitValuatorAxisStruct'
./xf86Wacom.c:545: error: too few arguments to function 'InitValuatorAxisStruct'
./xf86Wacom.c:551: error: too few arguments to function 'InitValuatorAxisStruct'
./xf86Wacom.c:552: error: too few arguments to function 'InitValuatorAxisStruct'
./xf86Wacom.c:560: error: too few arguments to function 'InitValuatorAxisStruct'
./xf86Wacom.c:565: error: too few arguments to function 'InitValuatorAxisStruct'
./xf86Wacom.c:569: error: too few arguments to function 'InitValuatorAxisStruct'
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.o] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/xdrv'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

guess i'll have to wait until they support x1.7  :Sad:  T_T both my ubuntu/arch are using x1.7

----------


## Favux

Hi James-,

Oh, Arch.

Yes.  Sorry, I checked the LWP site and it says:



> Support kernels up to 2.6.31. Support Xserver up to 1.6.0


So for your kernel and Xserver I think you'd have to use xf86-input-wacom.  Probably 10.4 and the Bamboo branch (not the master):  http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...acom;a=summary  I think Chris has added enough support in it now for it your P & T to work.

Instructions for cloning it are here:  https://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawi...itle=Main_Page  See the xf86-input-wacom link.

The problem is I don't know what you do for the wacom.ko (the usb kernel driver/module) since you can't get it from linuxwacom because it won't compile.  Maybe ask Chris Bagwell on linuxwacom-discuss?

----------


## 1029384756

Hi James!

I just got the same problem as you on arch.

This is what I did:
Download xf86-input-wacom, install:


```
git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
cd xf86-input-wacom
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
make && make install
cp fdi/wacom.fdi /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/wacom.fdi
```


Download linuxwacom-0.8.5-10.tar.bz2, extract it.


```
./configure --enable-wacom
cd src/2.6.27
make
cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.32-ARCH/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
```

I restarted udevd and hald and got it working without any changes to xorg.conf(even without udev rules).
To get better control, install udev rules (to create /dev/input/wacom) and adjust your xorg.conf.

Hope it works for you.

==

Anyway, any chance to get multitouch working?

Best regards

----------


## Favux

Hi 1029384756,

Thanks for posting that info.!

Like I mentioned to James- I think Chris' bamboo branch of xf86-input-wacom has enough of the patches to support the P & T and with multi-touch.  I think he's still working on gestures code but there is some in there now.

----------


## voxmortem

Hello Everyone,

I'm new on forums and new to Linux. I used Pentagram ThinType tablet and it was working "out of box" on wacom driver that can be found in repository. I upgraded to Bamboo Pen (CTL-460) some time ago. I knew it wouldn't work like that but configuring it is pain for me.

Today I  decided to give it a go and completed steps from posts #384 (Ayuthia's patch), #541 (kgingeri's summary on Favux and Ayuthia's work) and also downloaded premade .fdi file.

Everything went smoothly as soon as I started understanding what am I doing, unfortunately tablet is not working as it should.

It works in mouse mode by default- no pressure in Gimp, stylus moving properly according to screen tho. When I adjust input method in preferences (i.e. making stylus work in "screen" mode) I get pressure sensivity but stylus only draws horizontally regardless how I draw. 

Next thing I spotted is when i launch wacomcpl: I have pad, stylus, eraser options visible but there's an error:



> can't read "isLCD(212)": no such element in array
> can't read "isLCD(212)": no such element in array
>     while executing
> "if { ![ string compare $type "pad" ] } {
>         if { $hasPad($model) } {
>         createPanel 0 1 0 0
>         }
>     } elseif { ![ string compare $type "touch" ] } {
> ..."
> ...


I'm not sure what should I do now. I'm sorry but I also don't know what command results should be attached for you to diagnose the problem- any hints here for start?

Best regards!

----------


## Favux

Hi voxmortem,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Which Ubuntu release are you in?  Karmic?

You shouldn't be seeing eraser and pad options in wacomcpl.  Which .fdi are you using?  Is it the new-generic?  Why don't you first try this simplified .fdi for the Pen.  I've lost track of where I posted it so I'll attach it here.  And the new-working in post #384 should work too, although given what you say, you might see eraser.

Just to let you know the newly released linuxwacom 0.8.5-10 supports your Bamboo Pen "out of the box".  I don't think you need to recompile but if you are interested instructions are on Ayuthia's HOW TO or at this compiling linuxwacom HOW TO.

Hope this helps.

----------


## voxmortem

Favux,

Thank you very much for quick reply. I always forget the vital stuff :/ Yes, I'm using 32bit Karmic. I'll try to remove driver I've installed and apply new version. I've seen it but wasn't confident enough to use it instead of 0.8.4-4. (I only hope I won't break something during the process  :Smile:  )

Best regards!

----------


## James-

> Hi James!
> 
> I just got the same problem as you on arch.
> 
> This is what I did:
> Download xf86-input-wacom, install:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Did you add anything to the rc.conf to load? because it doesn't work for me  :Sad:  
I can see where hald is /etc/rc.d/hal restart, but how do you reboot udevd?

----------


## Favux

You could try:


```
sudo depmod -a
```

to rebuild the module dependencies for wacom.ko and then reboot.

----------


## James-

I think that's what was missing because I added "wacom" to the module list in rc.conf and next boot it said Updating Module Dependencies, AND IT WORKS  :Very Happy: !!!!!!! 

Dunno how to reboot udevd though :/ I hate rebooting, it's so windows

----------


## Favux

Great!!!   :Smile: 

I know but rebooting seems to work better for wacom.ko than:


```
sudo modprobe -r wacom
sudo modprobe wacom
```

I don't know why.

----------


## Angewandte

Hi I'm using Karmic and I always got an error:
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-19-generic'
make[3]: *** No rule to make target `programs/wacom'.  Stop.


at the 'make' step. I don't know what it means. Could you pleas help me out.. Thanks  a lot =)





> An Overall log and HowTo up until now.
> Get ready - it's a long one.
> 
> NOTE! This was done on *Ubuntu 9.10* *(32 bit)* *Remix* distro - fresh install.  It may not work for anything else, however I am fairly confident that it is generic. One difference is the 10-wacom.fdi file is called 10-linuxwacom.fdi in Karmic. 
> EDIT: This also uses *linuxwacom-0.8.4-3* which is not the most current. Keep an eye out for an update to the latest linuxwacom.
> 
> EDIT: It likely goes without saying, BUT just to be sure...
> THIS IS NOT MY WORK! Although I have had a small part to play, the faithful here are *Favux* and *Ayuthia* (may this be a tribute =D>)
> Many of the rest of us test and report or try new things to add to the mix.  It is team work at it's best.  Thanks everyone!  
> ...

----------


## Angewandte

I solved it =)

Took some times for a noob like me

----------


## kgingeri

> I solved it =)
> 
> Took some times for a noob like me


Ha, great work.  Sounds like you where missing kernel source maybe.
Glad you got it working.   :Smile: 

I think the linuxwacom.org project is coming along tho so see Favux's msg here #736 for some good links.

----------


## Angewandte

Hi kgingeri

Kernel source? I think I'm still missing it. First I did make and make install and all the following steps after that without any error but nothing seems to work until now.

There's not a 'wacom' when I typed 'xinput --list' but, somehow, when I typed 'lsusb' the wacom device was shown there..

Could you please explain a bit more about this kernel source. Is it the same as the kernel header? How can I get it?

I know a couple of commands that may get me the kernel source, for e.g. 'apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)' but since I'm not experienced I want to ask someone first if doing this is safe enough or not..

Thanks =)

----------


## Angewandte

> Ha, great work.  Sounds like you where missing kernel source maybe.
> Glad you got it working.  
> 
> I think the linuxwacom.org project is coming along tho so see Favux's msg here #736 for some good links.


Hi kgingeri

Kernel source? I think I'm still missing it. First I did make and make install and all the following steps after that without any error but nothing seems to work until now.

There's not a 'wacom' when I typed 'xinput --list' but, somehow, when I typed 'lsusb' the wacom device was shown there..

Could you please explain a bit more about this kernel source. Is it the same as the kernel header? How can I get it?

I know a couple of commands that may get me the kernel source, for e.g. 'apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)' but since I'm not experienced I want to ask someone first if doing this is safe enough or not..

Thanks =)

----------


## kgingeri

Angewandte,

Kernel "headers" are source, just not all of it.  Sometimes you need the complete source 'tree' (folders and sub folders) to compile specific things for the kernel - like drivers.  All that said, I can't remember if the complete source is needed (your missing was a guess, as your compile error implied a "make" files was missing, hense maybe source?).  An "Image" is a precompiled kernel or driver, which doesn't require 'Making" or compiling.

Like I said tho, you really are better off following Favux's links in post #736 - as these instructions of mine are very dated and have not been updated.

Non the less to answer your question, a handy command for finding packages is:


```
$ apt-cache search linux-source
linux-source - Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches
linux-source-2.6.31 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.31 with Ubuntu patches
linux-source-2.6.32 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.32 with Ubuntu patches
```

so...


```
$ sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.32
```

would get you the latest kernel source AND is certainly not dangerous   :Wink: 

If you have things working ok, then I'd leave things as they are.   :Smile:

----------


## Angewandte

Hi kgingeri,

Thank you! ^__^

I'll try that out and let you know.




> Angewandte,
> 
> Kernel "headers" are source, just not all of it.  Sometimes you need the complete source 'tree' (folders and sub folders) to compile specific things for the kernel - like drivers.  All that said, I can't remember if the complete source is needed (your missing was a guess, as your compile error implied a "make" files was missing, hense maybe source?).  An "Image" is a precompiled kernel or driver, which doesn't require 'Making" or compiling.
> 
> Like I said tho, you really are better off following Favux's links in post #736 - as these instructions of mine are very dated and have not been updated.
> 
> Non the less to answer your question, a handy command for finding packages is:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Angewandte

Hi again kgingeri =)

Now I'm following your suggestion to follow Favux's guides starting from post #376..

I'm still getting the same error.. '*** No rule to make target `tablet/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/2.6.27' when I run the 'make' command.

The good thing is that I think I get one step closer to get it worked  :Smile:  ..

I found out that when I run './configure' it says (under the BUILD ENVIRONMENT): linux kernel - yes 2.6.27

However, when I run the command 'uname -r' I got '2.6.31-19-generic'.

I think the driver from Favux and my computer are looking at two different kernel? 

I look in the folder ~/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src and there are many different supports for different kernel version including 2.6.27 but there's no 2.6.31-19-generic. 

Could you please suggest how can I get the driver agree with the current kernel I'm using?

Thank you!

p.s. I also downloaded the latest kernel source using the command you suggested. It was downloaded in the form of .tar.gz and was saved in /usr/src but there seemed to be no new installation of it. Curious though, the newest version the search found was 2.6.31 and that's what I already have..

----------


## kgingeri

> Hi again kgingeri =)
> 
> Now I'm following your suggestion to follow Favux's guides starting from post #376..
> 
> I'm still getting the same error.. '*** No rule to make target `tablet/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/2.6.27' when I run the 'make' command.
> 
> The good thing is that I think I get one step closer to get it worked  ..
> 
> I found out that when I run './configure' it says (under the BUILD ENVIRONMENT): linux kernel - yes 2.6.27
> ...


Hmmm, not sure what to tell you.  

Favux, are you still watching this thread - any idea's?

Angewandte, you may want to try to PM Favux.  It may be something to do with 64 bit stuff - not sure.  

It has been a while since I've dealt with all this.  I bought an Asus T91MT in December and have been quite involved in getting it all setup right, so I haven't tried to reinstall the Wacom's yet.  This T91MT is a multi-touch convertible netbook tablet, so my need for the Wacom table is not as great - tho I do want to be able to use it as it has better controls for pressure etc.

----------


## joriz15

Hello, I have a problem with my wacom bamboo pen. I installed it with a tuto, and it succeed, but yesterday, when I reboot my laptop my tablet doens't work. So, I reinstalled my tablet with the same tuto but it doesn't work...

PS: Apologize me for my bad english, i'm french.

----------


## kgingeri

> Hello, I have a problem with my wacom bamboo pen. I installed it with a tuto, and it succeed, but yesterday, when I reboot my laptop my tablet doens't work. So, I reinstalled my tablet with the same tuto but it doesn't work...
> 
> PS: Apologize me for my bad english, i'm french.


Joriz15, your english is fine.  :Wink:   Have you tried a reboot with it cnnected and also connecting it after booted?

----------


## joriz15

Thx for the compliment  :Wink: 

So, I boot and reboot my computer, and I reinstalled the tablet but nothing to do, it doesn't work, I really don't know

----------


## kgingeri

> Thx for the compliment 
> 
> So, I boot and reboot my computer, and I reinstalled the tablet but nothing to do, it doesn't work, I really don't know


OK, do you have any other computer to try the tablet on?  

I'm wondering if there is a problem with your tablet.  Also, are you connecting it any differently now - ie with a USB hub etc?

----------


## joriz15

> OK, do you have any other computer to try the tablet on?  
> 
> I'm wondering if there is a problem with your tablet.  Also, are you connecting it any differently now - ie with a USB hub etc?



Yes, I have, but the computer are under windows, so I don't know...

----------


## kgingeri

> Yes, I have, but the computer are under windows, so I don't know...


That's great, just use the install CD that came with your tablet to install and test it on the Windows PC.  I'm sure it's likely fine, but it does make sure.   :Smile:

----------


## joriz15

> That's great, just use the install CD that came with your tablet to install and test it on the Windows PC.  I'm sure it's likely fine, but it does make sure.



It works on my other computer (windows), but with my laptop, nothing happens...

----------


## joriz15

No answer ??

----------


## kgingeri

> No answer ??


Sorry Joriz15, I missed your last post.  I'm not sure what to tell you next then.  Have you tried a complete re-install?  One other thought is to make sure a usb mouse works in the usb port you are trying to use?

----------


## heminder

hello.
i just got a bamboo pen (CTL460) and followed this post 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=541

tablet seems to be working, but no pressure sensitivity in gimp.
also, wacomcpl gives me this whenever i click on one of the items in the menu
http://img66.imageshack.us/i/screenshotvl.png/

halp!

EDIT: 
ok, i edited GIMP preferences to get pressure sensitivity working, but wacomcpl's still bad :S

----------


## Ayuthia

> Hello, I have a problem with my wacom bamboo pen. I installed it with a tuto, and it succeed, but yesterday, when I reboot my laptop my tablet doens't work. So, I reinstalled my tablet with the same tuto but it doesn't work...
> 
> PS: Apologize me for my bad english, i'm french.


Is the laptop able to see the device:


```
lsusb
```

Do you have any other USB devices?  If so, have you tried connecting it to see if it still works?

I am guessing that you no longer have Windows (or another operating system that you can test the tablet) on the laptop.  Is that correct?

----------


## joriz15

> Sorry Joriz15, I missed your last post.  I'm not sure what to tell you next then.  Have you tried a complete re-install?  One other thought is to make sure a usb mouse works in the usb port you are trying to use?




Yes, I tried : /
Send me a tuto if you have one, maybe it's going to work...




> Is the laptop able to see the device:
> 
> 
> ```
> lsusb
> ```
> 
> Do you have any other USB devices?  If so, have you tried connecting it to see if it still works?
> 
> I am guessing that you no longer have Windows (or another operating system that you can test the tablet) on the laptop. Is that correct?



My tablet is recognize with lsusb and when I change the USB devices, it doesn't work.
And for Windows, I used it in another computer and it's worked. I really don't know. Maybe if I desinstall it and reinstall, but I don't know how to do...

----------


## Ayuthia

You might try this guide.  It seems to be working for most now.

----------


## Ayuthia

> hello.
> i just got a bamboo pen (CTL460) and followed this post 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=541
> 
> tablet seems to be working, but no pressure sensitivity in gimp.
> also, wacomcpl gives me this whenever i click on one of the items in the menu
> http://img66.imageshack.us/i/screenshotvl.png/
> 
> halp!
> ...


You might try the guide in the previous post.  It should have the fix for wacomcpl.  As for GIMP, you might need to go into Edit->Preferences->Input Devices->Configure Extended Input Devices and make sure that the stylus is active and pressure is set.

----------


## thunderdan

So these are the instructions I need to follow to get my Wacom Bamboo Pen to work with Inkscape in Ubuntu 9.10? Do I need to change any settings in Inkscape to recognize the tablet?




> An Overall log and HowTo up until now.
> Get ready - it's a long one.
> 
> NOTE! This was done on *Ubuntu 9.10* *(32 bit)* *Remix* distro - fresh install.  It may not work for anything else, however I am fairly confident that it is generic. One difference is the 10-wacom.fdi file is called 10-linuxwacom.fdi in Karmic. 
> EDIT: This also uses *linuxwacom-0.8.4-3* which is not the most current. Keep an eye out for an update to the latest linuxwacom.
> 
> EDIT: It likely goes without saying, BUT just to be sure...
> THIS IS NOT MY WORK! Although I have had a small part to play, the faithful here are *Favux* and *Ayuthia* (may this be a tribute =D>)
> Many of the rest of us test and report or try new things to add to the mix.  It is team work at it's best.  Thanks everyone!  
> ...

----------


## kgingeri

Hey Thunderdan, Joriz15 & All - *please see Ayuthia's post in this dev thread - he keeps it very current.*

----------


## portets

so i've tried five or six guides on here to get my cth-661 working correctly. so far i have got everything except for touch and wacomcpl working.
my wacomcpl behavior is the same as heminder's in the screenshot he linked: http://img66.imageshack.us/i/screenshotvl.png/ i just tried the guides posted by ayuthia above to no avail.

i even updated to 0.8.5-11 today with no improvement in behavior. touch kind of works. i can move the mouse a couple of inches if i push very softly. if i repeat gestures about ten times it will eventually zoom/scroll/right click. same as 0.8.5-10

*edit:* disregard this post. i have just fixed my wacomcpl. and the problems with touch aren't out of the ordinary, others have them too. *anyone getting errors in wacomcpl see:* http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=937

----------


## joriz15

Thx at all, it's work with Ayuthia's post  :Smile:

----------


## kentrel

Anyone getting two cursors in their painting applications? In Gimp I get a second cursor when I select Mode Screen or Window as the input device: one is the mouse, and one is the pen. but both are in seperate locations from each other. Its very confusing trying to draw. The only way I can get a single cursor is disabling mode screen and window, but then I lose pen pressure!

In My Paint I get the same basic thing, the only difference is because My Paint doesn't use two pointers, but its the same "off centre" effect.

I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, Wacom Bamboo Pen I foloowed this thread closely, and tried as many different combinations in my xorg.conf that I could think of. I have a dual monitor display, set to Xinerama, and usually restrain the pen to Screen1, though I get the same effect in all combinations I've tried.

----------


## damagu

I have a Wacom Baboo P&T and tried the steps in post 144. Everything seems okay up to copying the wacom.ko file from src/2.6.28. Copying the file doesn't work because there is no .ko file in that directory. I am using 2.6.31-20-generic. There is no .ko file in src/2.6.31 either. 

I don't really understand what I am doing with these instructions, but I am capable of following them. If anyone could explain why/where things are going wrong I'd appreciate it. 

Thanks

----------


## portets

> I have a Wacom Baboo P&T and tried the steps in post 144. Everything seems okay up to copying the wacom.ko file from src/2.6.28. Copying the file doesn't work because there is no .ko file in that directory. I am using 2.6.31-20-generic. There is no .ko file in src/2.6.31 either. 
> 
> I don't really understand what I am doing with these instructions, but I am capable of following them. If anyone could explain why/where things are going wrong I'd appreciate it. 
> 
> Thanks


i think those are old instructions. follow the first post in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321238&page=1

also, i think the thread i posted right there is meant to replace this one, so if you have any questions, post them there.

----------


## heminder

hey all.
i've got the bamboo pen. i followed the instructions on this post and got the tablet working perfectly.
a few days later i ran an update, and it's messed again and doesn't work :S
i've scanned about ten pages on from that post in this thread, but i seem to get lost with what people are talking about :S
is there a way to fix this?

(on another note, compiz has also become massively laggy after this update. not sure if that's relevant or not)

----------


## portets

> hey all.
> i've got the bamboo pen. i followed the instructions on this post and got the tablet working perfectly.
> a few days later i ran an update, and it's messed again and doesn't work :S
> i've scanned about ten pages on from that post in this thread, but i seem to get lost with what people are talking about :S
> is there a way to fix this?
> 
> (on another note, compiz has also become massively laggy after this update. not sure if that's relevant or not)


when ubuntu installs a new kernel update, you need to reinstall the driver. specifically, you need to move the "wacom.ko" file into the new kernel's place. if you don't know what that means, read the post right above you. if you do know what that means, read the post right above you.

the slow compiz is most likely unrelated.





> i think those are old instructions. follow the first post in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321238&page=1
> 
> also, i think the thread i posted right there is meant to replace this  one, so if you have any questions, post them there.

----------


## heminder

hmm, ok i've got the tablet in a semi-working state now.
the scrolling bug that some have had has now appeared.
(it scrolls up when the pen is over the surface)

----------


## Sonicgoo

Allright after 3 tries I finally did it right. I kept leaving parts out I guess. So I got my Bamboo pen to work using these instructions. 

I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 on a G4 powerpc it only has two USB drives and I use a usb hub to create more. I had to plug the tablet into the first port in the hub to get it to work. 

Thanks

----------


## Sonicgoo

My tablet goes a bit slow doesn't keep up with my hand. Any advice on speeding it up?

----------


## Sonicgoo

allright so I noticed that if I leave the tablet plugged in I get some huge log files. Any one else have this happen.

----------


## SimbaStovall

Alright I unpack the linuxwacom-0.8.5-10.tar.bz2 switch to its directory then do the 

sudo make

and all I get is this script listed below:

joshua@UBUNTUSIMBA:~/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10$ sudo make
[sudo] password for joshua: 
Making all in src
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/joshua/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src'
Making all in .
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/joshua/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/joshua/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src'
Making all in wacomxi
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/joshua/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/wacomxi'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/joshua/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/wacomxi'
Making all in util
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/joshua/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/util'
/bin/bash ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../src/include    -Wall -pedantic  -g -O2 -MT wacomcfg.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/wacomcfg.Tpo -c -o wacomcfg.lo wacomcfg.c
 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../src/include -Wall -pedantic -g -O2 -MT wacomcfg.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/wacomcfg.Tpo -c wacomcfg.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/wacomcfg.o
In file included from wacomcfg.c:36:
wacomcfg.h:27:35: error: X11/extensions/XInput.h: No such file or directory
In file included from wacomcfg.c:36:
wacomcfg.h:60: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before XDeviceInfo
wacomcfg.h:67: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before XDevice
wacomcfg.c: In function CfgGetDevs:
wacomcfg.c:83: error: WACOMCONFIG has no member named pDevs
wacomcfg.c:83: warning: implicit declaration of function XListInputDevices
wacomcfg.c:84: error: WACOMCONFIG has no member named nDevCnt
wacomcfg.c:86: error: WACOMCONFIG has no member named pDevs
wacomcfg.c: In function WacomConfigInit:
wacomcfg.c:102: error: INAME undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:102: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
wacomcfg.c:102: error: for each function it appears in.)
wacomcfg.c: In function WacomConfigListDevices:
wacomcfg.c:136: error: XDeviceInfo undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:136: error: info undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:140: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
wacomcfg.c:146: error: WACOMCONFIG has no member named pDevs
wacomcfg.c:160: error: WACOMCONFIG has no member named nDevCnt
wacomcfg.c:162: error: WACOMCONFIG has no member named pDevs
wacomcfg.c:164: error: IsXExtensionDevice undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:186: error: WACOMCONFIG has no member named nDevCnt
wacomcfg.c:188: error: WACOMCONFIG has no member named pDevs
wacomcfg.c: In function WacomConfigOpenDevice:
wacomcfg.c:295: error: XDevice undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:295: error: pDev undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:296: error: XDeviceInfo undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:296: error: pDevInfo undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:296: error: info undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:296: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect
wacomcfg.c:297: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
wacomcfg.c:303: error: WACOMCONFIG has no member named pDevs
wacomcfg.c:307: error: WACOMCONFIG has no member named nDevCnt
wacomcfg.c:309: error: WACOMCONFIG has no member named pDevs
wacomcfg.c:333: warning: implicit declaration of function XOpenDevice
wacomcfg.c:345: error: WACOMDEVICE has no member named pDev
wacomcfg.c: In function WacomConfigCloseDevice:
wacomcfg.c:354: error: WACOMDEVICE has no member named pDev
wacomcfg.c:355: error: WACOMDEVICE has no member named pDev
wacomcfg.c: In function WacomConfigSetRawParam:
wacomcfg.c:364: error: XDeviceResolutionControl undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:364: error: expected ; before c
wacomcfg.c:365: error: XDeviceControl undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:365: error: dc undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:365: error: expected expression before ) token
wacomcfg.c:365: error: c undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:371: error: DEVICE_RESOLUTION undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:377: warning: implicit declaration of function XChangeDeviceControl
wacomcfg.c:377: error: WACOMDEVICE has no member named pDev
wacomcfg.c:391: error: WACOMDEVICE has no member named pDev
wacomcfg.c:403: warning: implicit declaration of function XSetDeviceMode
wacomcfg.c:403: error: WACOMDEVICE has no member named pDev
wacomcfg.c: In function WacomConfigGetRawParam:
wacomcfg.c:411: error: XDeviceResolutionControl undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:411: error: expected ; before c
wacomcfg.c:412: error: XDeviceResolutionState undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:412: error: ds undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:413: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
wacomcfg.c:419: error: c undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:419: error: DEVICE_RESOLUTION undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:425: error: WACOMDEVICE has no member named pDev
wacomcfg.c:426: error: XDeviceControl undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:426: error: expected expression before ) token
wacomcfg.c:434: error: expected expression before ) token
wacomcfg.c:450: error: WACOMDEVICE has no member named pDev
wacomcfg.c:451: error: expected expression before ) token
wacomcfg.c:459: error: expected expression before ) token
wacomcfg.c:471: error: WACOMDEVICE has no member named pDev
wacomcfg.c:472: error: expected expression before ) token
wacomcfg.c:474: warning: implicit declaration of function XFreeDeviceControl
wacomcfg.c:474: error: expected expression before ) token
make[2]: *** [wacomcfg.lo] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/joshua/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/util'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/joshua/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
joshua@UBUNTUSIMBA:~/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10$ 


Any advice or did I fsck it royally?  Please help!  This is the only thing stopping me from migrating over to Ubuntu fully from Windows.

----------


## RussianNeuroMancer

Someone test Wacom Baboo P&T  in Lucid? It's works?

----------


## Ayuthia

> Alright I unpack the linuxwacom-0.8.5-10.tar.bz2 switch to its directory then do the 
> 
> sudo make
> 
> and all I get is this script listed below:
> 
> joshua@UBUNTUSIMBA:~/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10$ sudo make
> [sudo] password for joshua: 
> Making all in src
> ...


You are missing some compiling dependencies.  You might try the following:


```
sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

and then try compiling it again.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Someone test Wacom Baboo P&T  in Lucid? It's works?


Right now, it does not.  The kernel module needs to be updated and Lucid is using the newer Wacom driver that is compatible with the new Xorg server.  So if you really need your P&T, I would not recommend upgrading to Lucid until patches are made for it.

----------


## munooka

In lucid, I got the pen (fully working) and touch (with no gestures) working by doing the following:
Download the git version of 10.5 and compile:


```
git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
cd xf86-input-wacom/
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
./configure && make
sudo make install
```

Downloaded linuxwacom 0.86 and do the following:


```
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
cd src/2.6.30
make
sudo cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe -r wacom
sudo modprobe wacom
```

Any suggestions on how to get the touch gestures functioning (single and multi are not working). The touch is also a bit jumpy but much less than it was in Karmic.




> Right now, it does not.  The kernel module needs to be updated and Lucid is using the newer Wacom driver that is compatible with the new Xorg server.  So if you really need your P&T, I would not recommend upgrading to Lucid until patches are made for it.

----------


## manik

This seems to work for my CTH-461.

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi munooka,

At the git repository it's not clear to me if the gesture support from the Bamboo branch has been added to xf86-input-wacom yet.

----------


## xcorex

> In lucid, I got the pen (fully working) and touch (with no gestures) working by doing the following:
> Download the git version of 10.5 and compile:
> 
> 
> ```
> git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
> cd xf86-input-wacom/
> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
> ./configure && make
> ...


checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
./configure: line 11878: syntax error near unexpected token `XINPUT,'
./configure: line 11878: `XORG_DRIVER_CHECK_EXT(XINPUT, inputproto)'
ro@ajax:~/xf86-input-wacom$ sudo make install
make: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `install'.  Pare.
ro@ajax:~/xf86-input-wacom$

----------


## hermeschris

munooka's method works on my lucid machine with kernel 2.6.33. Thanks for posting.

----------


## htrex

cth-461 both pen & touch are working for me on a fresh clean vanilla Lucid install using linuxwacom-0.8.6 and xf86-input-wacom from GIT except that with touch I can't just click or double click tapping the pad.

complex gestures are still missing for sure but do simple clicking works for someone else?

----------


## Favux

Hi htrex,

Don't know about the click but as far as I know they were working.  Maybe you need to define buttons in the 10-wacom.conf snippet for usb tablets in xorg.conf.d.  Ping just submitted a new gestures patch.  It look like it needs a little work.  As soon as it is accepted and commited. I'd clone the git repository for it.

----------


## pkchips

> In lucid, I got the pen (fully working) and touch (with no gestures) working by doing the following:
> Download the git version of 10.5 and compile:
> 
> 
> ```
> git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
> cd xf86-input-wacom/
> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
> ./configure && make
> ...


This did not work for me. Is it because I updated the kernel today?

----------


## Favux

Hi pkchips,

Only if you updated the kernel after you compiled linuxwacom.  If so go back into the unpacked linuxwacom tar and into src/2.6.30.  Then repeat:


```
sudo cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
```

That will copy wacom.ko into the correct directory of the new kernel.  Otherwise it is some other problem.

----------


## htrex

> Hi htrex,
> 
> Don't know about the click but as far as I know they were working.  Maybe you need to define buttons in the 10-wacom.conf snippet for usb tablets in xorg.conf.d.  Ping just submitted a new gestures patch.  It look like it needs a little work.  As soon as it is accepted and commited. I'd clone the git repository for it.


hi Favux,
I've just compiled on lucid 64 and installed again following #782,
 pen & touch are working quite well but i'm still stuck with the double click tapping on the pad.

would you please post an example of how to define buttons in 10-wacom.conf?

many thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi htrex,




> would you please post an example of how to define buttons in 10-wacom.conf?


Good question.  I don't know how.
If you use:


```
	Option "Button2" "3"
```

Below 'Driver "wacom"' that will make the first stylus button (ignoring the tip which by default is button1 and left click) a right click.  But that won't apply to the pad.  For xsetwacom you would use something like:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger pad" button1 "core key CONTROL z"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger pad" button2 "core key CONTROL y"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger pad" button3 "core key o"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger pad" button4 "core key p"
```

Using your device/tablet name from 'xinput --list.

In the xorg.conf to the pad section that would translate to:


```
Option "Button1" "core key CONTROL z"
Option "Button2" "core key CONTROL y"
Option "Button3" "core key o"
Option "Button4" "core key p"
```

So how to do it in 10-wacom.conf?  Can we make a match line that picks out the pad?  Say something like:


```
	MatchProduct "pad|Pad|PAD"
```

Don't know if that will actually pull out pad.  May have to look at udevadm info to figure it out and the cases.  The button options would then go below the pad line.  Would that all go below the 'Driver "wacom"' line or above it?  Alternatively maybe a new snippet for the pad:


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#	MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom pad"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|pad|Pad|PAD"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Button1" "core key CONTROL z"
	Option "Button2" "core key CONTROL y"
	Option "Button3" "core key o"
	Option "Button4" "core key p"
EndSection

etc.
```

If you want to play with it remember to back up your current working 10-wacom.conf and be prepared to restore it from the command line if you break X.

The list of available button key settings for pad at LWP's HOWTO.

----------


## Rumtscho

Please help, 

I have Lucid too and cannot get anything at all to work, not even the pen. 

First I downloaded the newest driver and tried to install it the usual way. But when I tried to execute make, I got an error: 



```
rumtscho@steinbeck:~/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1$ make
Making all in src
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src'
Making all in .
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src'
Making all in wacomxi
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/wacomxi'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/wacomxi'
Making all in util
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/util'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/util'
Making all in xdrv
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/xdrv'
gcc -g -O2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include    -fPIC -pipe -std=c99 \
		-pedantic -Wall -Wpointer-arith -fno-merge-constants \
		-fno-stack-protector -I. -I../include -I/usr/include/xorg   \
		 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1   \
		-o xf86Wacom.o -c ./xf86Wacom.c
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:27,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:87:
/usr/include/xorg/xorg-server.h:183:1: warning: "XFree86LOADER" redefined
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:25,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:87:
./../include/xdrv-config.h:12:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:176,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:87:
./xf86WacomDefs.h:135:1: warning: "MAX_BUTTONS" redefined
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:38,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.h:85,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:87:
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:80:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
./xf86Wacom.c: In function xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices:
./xf86Wacom.c:393: warning: passing argument 3 of InitButtonClassDeviceStruct from incompatible pointer type
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:290: note: expected Atom * but argument is of type CARD8 *
./xf86Wacom.c:393: error: too few arguments to function InitButtonClassDeviceStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:433: warning: passing argument 3 of InitValuatorClassDeviceStruct makes pointer from integer without a cast
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:296: note: expected Atom * but argument is of type int
./xf86Wacom.c:433: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorClassDeviceStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:475: warning: implicit declaration of function InitKeyClassDeviceStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:483: warning: implicit declaration of function InitKbdFeedbackClassDeviceStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:514: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:519: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:520: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:528: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:529: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:535: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:536: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:544: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:549: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:553: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.o] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/xdrv'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

Then I found munooka's post here and decided to try it, but also got an error when trying make: 



```
rumtscho@steinbeck:~/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/xf86-input-wacom$ make
make  all-recursive
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/xf86-input-wacom'
Making all in conf
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/xf86-input-wacom/conf'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/xf86-input-wacom/conf'
Making all in src
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/xf86-input-wacom/src'
  CC     xf86Wacom.lo
../libtool: line 827: X--tag=CC: command not found
../libtool: line 860: libtool: ignoring unknown tag : command not found
../libtool: line 827: X--mode=compile: command not found
../libtool: line 994: *** Warning: inferring the mode of operation is deprecated.: command not found
../libtool: line 995: *** Future versions of Libtool will require --mode=MODE be specified.: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: Xgcc: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-std=gnu99: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-DHAVE_CONFIG_H: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-I.: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-I..: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-I../include/: No such file or directory
../libtool: line 1138: X-fvisibility=hidden: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-I/usr/include/xorg: No such file or directory
../libtool: line 1138: X-I/usr/include/pixman-1: No such file or directory
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wall: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wpointer-arith: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wstrict-prototypes: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wmissing-prototypes: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wmissing-declarations: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wnested-externs: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-fno-strict-aliasing: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wbad-function-cast: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wold-style-definition: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-Wdeclaration-after-statement: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-g: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-O2: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-MT: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: Xxf86Wacom.lo: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-MD: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-MP: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X-MF: command not found
../libtool: line 1138: X.deps/xf86Wacom.Tpo: No such file or directory
../libtool: line 1138: X-c: command not found
../libtool: line 1191: Xxf86Wacom.lo: command not found
../libtool: line 1196: libtool: compile: cannot determine name of library object from `': command not found
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.lo] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/xf86-input-wacom/src'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/rumtscho/tmp/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/xf86-input-wacom'
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Are there libraries missing from my system? Which ones? Do I have a chance to notice myself which I need, or do I have to ask in a forum every time this happens? Could you please explain this in a way so someone who's never developed in C can understand? :/ 

P.S: I tried first installing the packages mentioned in http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/minihowto and http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...68&postcount=1, but apt-get couldn't find most of them. I only have the main, universe, restricted and multiverse sources enabled.

----------


## Favux

Hi Rumtscho,

Munooka's method will work.  Your first compile of linuxwacom failed because the config picks up the /src/xdrv directory and tries to build the X driver.  Linuxwacom's X driver doesn't work with the Xserver 1.7 in Lucid.  So that's why after:


```
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
```

you change directory again to:


```
cd src/2.6.30
```

and then just do:


```
make

sudo cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

sudo depmod -a
```

and reboot.  That skips the X driver and let's you compile the wacom.ko.

I'm not sure what is happening in your second attempt.  Did you put xf86-input-wacom into the unpacked linuxwacom source code tar?  Anyway the X driver for Lucid is Xorg's xf86-input-wacom.  To get that you clone it from it's git repository and compile it.

This is all described in the linuxwacom HOW TO.  Section 1 describes how to compile linuxwacom for the wacom.ko.  You shouldn't need to clone xf86-input-wacom because the default version in Lucid is 0.10.5 which supports your P&T.  There is a new gesture patch coming in a week or so.  Then it would be worth cloning the git.  This is described in Appendix 5.  Just skim through the HOW TO and then reread the relevant sections.  It's not as complicated as it looks, just a lot of explanation in there.

----------


## Rumtscho

Hi Favux, 

Thank you very much! Now both the pen and touch are working, including a button for right-click. Tomorrow I'll start tweaking the configuration, but for now I'm happy. 

Your great HOWTO is on my bookmark list now. Thanks again for all the work you're investing in helping noobs like me.

----------


## Favux

Hi Rumtscho,

Great, you're set up!   :Very Happy: 

Thank you for the kind words.

----------


## Dragon Rojo

Sorry if I'm a little rude but I'm frustrated and disappointed with 10.04 in general.

Can't somebody make a .deb or something? because if i need to be compiling and searching to make things work (gwibber, ipod video with banshee, bamboo tablet) then i'm better installing Slackware. As a 10+ years old linux user I'm fine doing it but i selected Ubuntu for my sisters laptop thinking i won't have to tune up a lot.

Sorry to vent here but this release is too green for a LTS. I'll have to reinstall vista or wait for slack 13.1.

----------


## Favux

Hi Dragon Rojo,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Not a problem to vent a little.  I know what it's like to discover a quick install turning a not so quick adventure in linux land.

I won't comment on the other stuff but for Wacom there's two things going on.  Linuxwacom handed off the Xdriver to Xorg a few months ago.  So they've been basically writing xf86-input-wacom (the X driver) for just the last few months while trying to incoporate the latest linuxwacom features.  The Xorg version runs on Xserver 1.7 (in Lucid) whereas the linuxwacom version doesn't.  Linuxwacom now is responsible for just the kernel driver.  That's actually the way everything else is and so "regularizes" the wacom drivers.

In addition the Bamboo P&T is very new and has just been incorporated into linuxwacom.  The changes haven't completely made it into xf86-input-wacom.  There's a big gesture patch that should be comitted in the next week or so.

----------


## htrex

> Hi htrex,
> 
> Good question.  I don't know how.
> 
> [...]
> 
> For xsetwacom you would use something like:
> 
> 
> ...


checked: 
xsetwacom commands are working to define physical buttons while your 10-wacom.conf example has no effect here (doesn't match properly the device?)

here xinput --list output:



```
xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Laser Mouse                	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen eraser           	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen                  	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger pad           	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger               	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Broadcom Corp                           	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ PS/2 Mouse                              	id=18	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint                	id=19	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=20	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Laptop Integrated Webcam                	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Broadcom Corp                           	id=15	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=17	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                        	id=21	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```


anyway thank you Favux  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi htrex,

Good, the xsetwacom commands are working at least.

Thanks for experimenting with 10-wacom.conf with me.  You're probably right and the match line for pad isn't working.  So we still haven't figured out how to configure pad in the .conf, if it is even possible.

----------


## joriz15

Hello people.

I have a problem with my Bamboo Pen and Lucid. I succeeded to install it, it's working, vut there is a problem with the stylus. In fact, I can move it without problem, but I want to click somewhere, the stylus is blocked on the screen and I just can move it in highlighting all the page where I move the stylus. And to unlock it, I must wait some seconds, and move it on my tablet.

I make this to instal my Bamboo Pen :



```
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.6-2.tar.bz2
tar -xf linuxwacom-0.8.6-2.tar.bz2
cd linuxwacom-0.8.6-2
./configure --enable-wacom
cd src/2.6.30/ # I know this is the wrong version, but it's the highest available and it works
make
sudo cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
sudo rmmod wacom
sudo depmod -a %permet de recharger les pilotes du kernel
sudo modprobe wacom
```



Thanks to your help,

Joriz15.

----------


## joriz15

Up !

----------


## joriz15

Up ??

----------


## Nick_Jinn

I wanted to buy one of these  :Sad: 
I am hardly guru, so if others are not getting an easy fix I worry that I wont either.


Are there any better supported altnernatives? MSI starpad? Genius?

----------


## Nick_Jinn

Are people getting these to work alright or what? Do they work in Karmic still? Mint-8 or 9?

----------


## joriz15

> Hello people.
> I have a problem with my Bamboo Pen and Lucid. I succeeded to install it, it's working, vut there is a problem with the stylus. In fact, I can move it without problem, but I want to click somewhere, the stylus is blocked on the screen and I just can move it in highlighting all the page where I move the stylus. And to unlock it, I must wait some seconds, and move it on my tablet.
> 
> I make this to instal my Bamboo Pen :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
> ...


Nobody can help me ?

----------


## Favux

Hi Nick_Jinn,

Sure, should work in those.  Stylus and eraser work well.  Gestures are not as good, but there is a new gestures patch pending.


Hi joriz15,

What did you do to set up the P & T in Lucid?  What configuration file are you using?  The 10-wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d or xorg.conf?

----------


## joriz15

> Hi joriz15,
> 
> What did you do to set up the P & T in Lucid?  What configuration file are you using?  The 10-wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d or xorg.conf?



I really don't know, and I don't know how can I know... (sorry for my bad english, i'm French)

----------


## Favux

The xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/.  In Lucid it might not even be present.  But if it is there does it have any Wacom sections?

The .conf files are the replacement for the .fdi files and the 10-wacom.conf is located in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/.  You could post yours.

One of the problems is I'm not sure I understand the problem you are having.  The stylus is stuck on select?

----------


## joriz15

Yes, it stucks, but I don't find X11, I haven't it, I really don't know, and sorry if I'm a noob  :Confused:

----------


## Favux

Just use Nautilus/Places to navigate around.  And to look at the file use right click and open in Text Editor.

The 10-wacom.conf looks like:


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#	MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
	MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

 Section "InputClass"
 	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
 	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
 	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Button2" "3"
 EndSection
```

----------


## joriz15

There is to much files, I really don't know, but, you don't have a better tutorial to install a Bamboo Pen, or a command which resolves the problem ??

----------


## Nick_Jinn

> Hi Nick_Jinn,
> 
> Sure, should work in those.  Stylus and eraser work well.  Gestures are not as good, but there is a new gestures patch pending.
> 
> 
> Hi joriz15,
> 
> What did you do to set up the P & T in Lucid?  What configuration file are you using?  The 10-wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d or xorg.conf?




Thank you.....so they should work about as well?

When we get this working are we installing or importing Wabcom specific drivers to get this working, or are we basically using generic drivers and/or codecs so that any touch screen is basically going to do the exact same thing with it?


With my experience be about the same with either one, within the hardwares sensitivity and scope? 

Does Wabcom have more support than the MSI?



I just want to make sure that i buy the right one, since my budget is limited.

----------


## Favux

Hi Nick_Jinn,

Wacom has the best linux support, they have a wacom developer working on linux.

You are installing linuxwacom drivers that are just for Wacom devices.  Actually the driver xserver-xorg-input-wacom will be installed by default.

In Lucid there is a transition going on.  Xorg has taken over responsibility for the wacom X driver, wacom_drv.so, and it is called xf86-input-wacom.  This is the only version that works on the Xserver 1.7 in Lucid.  The Xorg X driver is in the previously mentioned xserver-xorg-input-wacom package.  Linuxwacom is still responsible for the usb kernel driver/module wacom.ko.  So you'll need both.

The wacom.ko that comes default with Lucid is too old to support the Bamboo P & T, so you need to compile a new one.

----------


## Nick_Jinn

> Hi Nick_Jinn,
> 
> Wacom has the best linux support, they have a wacom developer working on linux.
> 
> You are installing linuxwacom drivers that are just for Wacom devices.  Actually the driver xserver-xorg-input-wacom will be installed by default.
> 
> In Lucid there is a transition going on.  Xorg has taken over responsibility for the wacom X driver, wacom_drv.so, and it is called xf86-input-wacom.  This is the only version that works on the Xserver 1.7 in Lucid.  The Xorg X driver is in the previously mentioned xserver-xorg-input-wacom package.  Linuxwacom is still responsible for the usb kernel driver/module wacom.ko.  So you'll need both.
> 
> The wacom.ko that comes default with Lucid is too old to support the Bamboo P & T, so you need to compile a new one.


You broke that down for me perfectly. Thanks. You are an asset to this forum.

Wabcom it is then....and i can read this thread to get it working on my computer? Any hardware specific considerations?

----------


## CitricAcid

Hello everyone,
I have strange issue about my Bamboo (CTH-460/K).
I have installed driver as described in post 782 (I am using Ubuntu LL).
All went well. Now my stylus works... almost.
I can move cursor when moving stylus over tablet. Then I click or drag (eg. to select some text on web site) and LED turns bright orange - so still ok. After releasing stylus (finished marking a text - LED dark orange) I cannot move stylus anymore until I take the pen away of the tablet to make the LED white. 
Any ideas how to fix that? Please help.

----------


## Nick_Jinn

I might hold off on my purchase until this issue is resolved.


Are there any ebook readers that are compatible with wabcom? Ones that would allow me to take notes and write on my touch screen reader?

----------


## joriz15

> Hello people.
> I have a problem with my Bamboo Pen and Lucid. I succeeded to install it, it's working, vut there is a problem with the stylus. In fact, I can move it without problem, but I want to click somewhere, the stylus is blocked on the screen and I just can move it in highlighting all the page where I move the stylus. And to unlock it, I must wait some seconds, and move it on my tablet.
> 
> I make this to instal my Bamboo Pen :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
> ...


Up plz  :Pray:

----------


## Nick_Jinn

How is progress coming on this? I want one of these, but I have gone months without using windows and I dont want to start again now.

----------


## Nick_Jinn

I know this isnt the preferred solution around here, but is it currently possible to run the windows disks with wine?

----------


## Nick_Jinn

Is anyone frustrated and looking to sell their wabcom multi-touch + pen?

----------


## djinnkeeper

I'm not going to sell it because Wacom claims it to be "UNIVERSAL" on the side of the box.  My Graphire worked fine, so what gives?  I'm tired of Wacom pretending that _allowing_ one of their employees to volunteer in some weird semi-official representative fashion, is enough to keep the (growing) linux customer-base functioning.  How many people have to complain about this before Wacom offers official support?  How long will this go on before another company steps in to offer us the support we deserve?

I paid as much for my tablet as anyone else, regardless of my choice of operating system.  This tablet has been out long enough that this should be a no-brainer.  How are they allowed to claim that it is Universally supported if it doesn't work with the most popular distributions of Linux?

..and say what you will about all of these hacks and workarounds.. y'know like I'm impressed with everyone's cleverness and endurance, but c'mon.. enough is enough.  Someone get on the horn and make Wacom, Canonical, Batman, etc.. do something about this.

----------


## Nick_Jinn

Ubuntu needs to kick its *** in gear for touch screen support in general. That is where the future is, if they want to compete which is apparently their goal.



So is there currently a work around? What is the oldest version of Ubuntu that supports it? hardy?

Could I use an older version of Ubuntu on my of my partitions to support Wacom?

----------


## thegeologician

@CitricAcid: I guess the key might be in what you said: you have to lift the pen until the LED isn't white anymore - white indicates the touchpad being active! It might not recognize any further movement, because it (probably rightly) finds your hand resting on the pad, not moving. Only the event of bringing the pen close registers the pen again, thus reports it's movement (for a while). - just a theory.

I have the same model, Pen&Touch, and although I didn't encounter this exact issue, I don't normally use the touch and found it a bit annoying, because it moves my mouse pointer while I actually want to use the pen. I wrote a little script to toggle the touch pad, and put it in the top panel, so I can quickly switch it on and off...

----------


## Nick_Jinn

I am confused, and most of the solutions have not worked for me. 


What I need is some directions that dont skip anything....assume I dont know what repositories need to be enabled or how to do them....I need the dummy directions that doesnt skip anything at all and assumes this is out of the box with nothing added to start with.


How can I get this to work in 10.04?

----------


## Favux

Hi Nick_Jinn,

It's hard to help you since you don't give any specifics.



> I am confused, and most of the solutions have not worked for me.


What does that mean?

The default wacom.ko (from linuxwacom 0.8.4-4?) in Lucid (10.4) is not new enough to support the Bamboo Pen & Touches.  So you need to compile a newer wacom.ko (the usb kernel driver), say from 0.8.6-2, and install it the the appropriated kernel modules directory.

See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1077  Those commands are abstracted from Section 1 of the linuxwacom HOW TO.

----------


## magick.crow

I tried to get it to compile but I get this error. 

So far I have gotten the pen to work a bit but sadly, it is almost not usable. Does anyone else have problems with the mouse cursor not making it all the way to the top of the screen and thus the pop-up menu for kde fails to pop up? Fix?

douglas4@frog:~/xf86-input-wacom$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
autoreconf: Entering directory `.'
autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext
autoreconf: running: aclocal 
configure.ac:44: error: xorg-macros version 1.8 or higher is required but 1.5.0 found
/usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4:39: XORG_MACROS_VERSION is expanded from...
configure.ac:44: the top level
autom4te: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1
aclocal: /usr/bin/autom4te failed with exit status: 1
autoreconf: aclocal failed with exit status: 1

Totally, lost and thinking it would be really great to have a full tutorial about compiling that is 10.04 only and pen and touch based!

----------


## Favux

Hi magick.crow,

The LWP updated xorg-macros.m4 from v. 1.5 in Lucid to v. 1.8 on June 2.  Since it isn't available through Lucid yet you have to compile and install it before you can clone the xf86-input-wacom git.  See Appendix 5 in the linuxwacom HOW TO.

Why do you need xf86-input-wacom?.  If you have a Pen you only need to compile a newer wacom.ko (the usb kernel driver), like the 0.8.6-2 linuxwacom wacom.ko.

From your description I would guess it is not the wacom driver that has your pen, but another driver.  You can check for that in Xorg.0.log in /var/log.

----------


## zaleksf

> In lucid, I got the pen (fully working) and touch (with no gestures) working by doing the following:
> Download the git version of 10.5 and compile:
> 
> 
> ```
> git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
> cd xf86-input-wacom/
> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
> ./configure && make
> ...


Hi When I attempted to build xf86-input-wacom on my Ununtu Lucid-x64 machine (fresh install with all updates) it gave me the following error:



```
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
autoreconf: Entering directory `.'
autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext
autoreconf: running: aclocal 
configure.ac:44: error: xorg-macros version 1.8 or higher is required but 1.5.0 found
/usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4:39: XORG_MACROS_VERSION is expanded from...
configure.ac:44: the top level
autom4te: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1
aclocal: /usr/bin/autom4te failed with exit status: 1
autoreconf: aclocal failed with exit status: 1
```

Seems I need a newer xorg-macros. I found the package, but I'm having trouble installing it. Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks in advance.
Steve

----------


## Favux

Hi Steve,

I have a mini-HOW TO on installing the v. 1.8 macros in Lucid in Appendix 5 at the linuxwacom HOW TO.  Have you looked at it?

----------


## Favux

Hi,

I've updated post #384 and added a sample xsetwacom script and a touch-toggle script.  You can attach it to one of your tablet buttons.

----------


## Nick_Jinn

> The default wacom.ko (from linuxwacom 0.8.4-4?) in Lucid (10.4) is not new enough to support the Bamboo Pen & Touches.  So you need to compile a newer wacom.ko (the usb kernel driver), say from 0.8.6-2, and install it the the appropriated kernel modules directory.
> 
> See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1077  Those commands are abstracted from Section 1 of the linuxwacom HOW TO.



Compiling anything on my own is a little beyond my current skill level, but I would like to remedy that.

But even before I remedy that, I would like a more simple solution than compiling if one exists, or a very easy step by simple step instruction for someone who has never compiled drivers before.

----------


## Favux

Hi Nick_Jinn,

No easier way.  It's not that hard, I think you may be creating a "block".  Copy and paste each line into a terminal (Applications > Accesories > Terminal) and hit enter after each line (except the ones in parenthesis).  Careful, some lines extend past the right side of the "box".  Get all of them:


```
cd ./Desktop

wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.6-2.tar.bz2

sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev

sudo apt-get upgrade

sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic

tar xjvf linuxwacom-0.8.6-2.tar.bz2

cd linuxwacom-0.8.6-2

./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr

make

sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

sudo depmod -a

(reboot)

(now check if the wacom.ko is auto-loading.)

lsmod | grep wacom

(you should see 'wacom' with some other stuff)
```

If you want to see a little more on what you're doing and why look at Section 1 in the linuxwacom HOW TO.

----------


## Nick_Jinn

I got it to recognize it. Its sort of working. It moves the cursor but when I hit the buttons the cursor jumps to the top right of the screen and wont open what I click on. It also lacks the multi-touch commands, like drag and drop with two fingers.


Thank you though. I feel like I am making progress.


There were no simple instructions for compiling that on the sites I visited before this thread.

----------


## Favux

Hi Nick_Jinn,

Good, looks like you're getting there.  If you had a pen it would be working.

To get the buttons working you need to upgrade to at least xf86-input-wacom 0.10.7.  That will also get the 2FG gestures working.  See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...09&postcount=1

----------


## joriz15

> Hello people.
> I have a problem with my Bamboo Pen and Lucid. I succeeded to install it, it's working, vut there is a problem with the stylus. In fact, I can move it without problem, but I want to click somewhere, the stylus is blocked on the screen and I just can move it in highlighting all the page where I move the stylus. And to unlock it, I must wait some seconds, and move it on my tablet.
> 
> I make this to instal my Bamboo Pen :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
> ...


Up plz  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi joriz15,

You do not need to make the extra directory change 'cd src/2.6.30/' with 0.8.6-2 in Lucid.  See the post above.




> vut there is a problem with the stylus. In fact, I can move it without problem, but I want to click somewhere, the stylus is blocked on the screen and I just can move it in highlighting all the page where I move the stylus. And to unlock it, I must wait some seconds, and move it on my tablet.


Not sure I understand this.  This could be a problem with the driver, the software you are using the stylus in, or with another driver other than wacom grabbing the tablet.  Please see HOW TO Set Up the Bamboo Pen & Touch in Lucid.

----------


## hydrox24

Here is a site that has worked for me and many others for those looking for a comprehensive step-by-step guide to getting a wacom tablet to work.
http://frankgroeneveld.nl/2010/04/11...2/#comment-440
I hope that this will help!

----------


## noremacyug

> In lucid, I got the pen (fully working) and touch (with no gestures) working by doing the following:
> Download the git version of 10.5 and compile:
> 
> 
> ```
> git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
> cd xf86-input-wacom/
> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
> ./configure && make
> ...



didn't work for me so far.  got to the third line in the first set of commands and got this error "autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found"

lucid with bamboo pen

----------


## Favux

Hi noremacyug,

You're missing a library.  See I. and II. at the Bamboo P&T HOW TO.

----------


## noremacyug

> Hi noremacyug,
> 
> You're missing a library.  See I. and II. at the Bamboo P&T HOW TO.


yeah, so i had actually just found that and was going through step one as you replied.

and after doing them all the verdict is......THAT YOU ARE FREAKING AWESOME!!!  thanks so much!  i wish i knew and actually understood more of the steps i performed and that i possessed the skills you folks do.

once again thanks a million!! this is my first pen tablet thingy and for the 20 seconds i've fiddled with it in gimp i love it...... very cool.

----------


## noremacyug

only issue i'm seeing thus far is that the eraser doesn't do anything at all.  no cursor movement or anything.  i've assigned it in gimp.. what am i missing?


edit - never mind.  i see that i have the ctl460 and from the looks of it, it doesn't have any eraser support.

----------


## Nick_Jinn

Has anyone tried using a Wacom Bamboo with 10.10 Alpha?

----------


## goltoof

> Good, looks like you're getting there.  If you had a pen it would be working.
> 
> To get the buttons working you need to upgrade to at least xf86-input-wacom 0.10.7.  That will also get the 2FG gestures working.  See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...09&postcount=1



This is where I'm stuck now.  How do I upgrade to xf86-input-wacom-0.10.8?  The process for upgrading to 10.8 (or anything above 8.8 ) is not outlined in your tutorial.  The file structure is different, there is no "autogen.sh"

I'm where that guy is, pen works, pushing buttons make the cursor jump..

----------


## goltoof

.

----------


## kotakotakota

Has anyone tried the Wacom Bamboo Pen and Touch with Ubuntu 10.10?  I am curious as to how it functions as I look to purchase one.

Thanks!

----------


## Favux

Hi kotakotakota,

I have.  It works fine.  I had to compile linuxwacom to get the wacom.ko for it to work though.  Someone else said they didn't need to do that.  Difference between beta and rc1?

See the Bamboo P&T HOW TO if you need it.

----------


## Fenec

Hi there!

Favux, 
i've read and followed steps of your HOW TO but my P&T still doesn't work at all. I have Ubuntu 10.10.

i've installed both xf86-input-wacom and linuxwacom and all libs.

lsmod | grep wacom
gives me 
wacom                  29670  0 

and my
uname -r
2.6.35-22-generic

Is there anything I should check?

----------


## Santomayo

Help!!
Plese Ive tried what the ubunu project said and nothing seems to work my tablet seems too old for the specification, I dont get it, plese someone tell me how to make my precios tresure come back to life

thanks!! :Confused:

----------


## Favux

Hi Santomayo,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Are you using the Ubunut Lucid (10.04) release?  What model Wacom tablet do you have?  Is it a serial or usb tablet?

----------


## aapo4

I just got Aiptek Media Tablet 14000U. It is USB-connected table.

Ubuntu 10.10, kernel 2.6.35-22, Xorg 1.9.2.901+git20101129+server-1.9-branch.65f2ab20-0ubuntu0sarvatt2~maverick 

I plug it and tried to get it working. It's power led started to blinking and never stopped (and it didn't worked).

It reports to be Waltop. If I understood correctly it can be used with wacom-driver. I built xf86-input-wacom from git and installed it. Nothing changed, power led is blinging and it doesn't work.



```
dmesg:
[    4.618649] input: WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input4
[    4.618767] generic-usb 0003:172F:0500.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0
```



```
 xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ A4TECH USB Device                       	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ A4TECH USB Device                       	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet eraser	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet pad	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet stylus	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
```




```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
[    24.262] (II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet (/dev/input/event4)
[    24.262] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    24.262] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    24.262] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
[    24.262] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
[    24.262] (II) LoadModule: "wacom"
[    24.263] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
[    24.273] (II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.273]    compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 0.10.99
[    24.273]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    24.273]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0
[    24.273] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: always reports core events
[    24.273] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"
[    24.301] (II) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
[    24.301] (II) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: other types will be automatically added.
[    24.301] (--) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
[    24.301] (--) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet stylus: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=16383 maxY=16383 maxZ=1023 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled
[    24.301] (II) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet stylus: hotplugging dependent devices.
[    24.301] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet eraser: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    24.301] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet eraser: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    24.301] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet eraser: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
[    24.301] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet eraser: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
[    24.301] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet eraser: always reports core events
[    24.301] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"
[    24.341] (--) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet eraser: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=16383 maxY=16383 maxZ=1023 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled
[    24.361] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet eraser" (type: ERASER)
[    24.461] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet pad: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    24.461] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet pad: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    24.461] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet pad: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
[    24.461] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet pad: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
[    24.461] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet pad: always reports core events
[    24.461] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"
[    24.501] (--) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet pad: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=16383 maxY=16383 maxZ=1023 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled
[    24.521] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet pad" (type: PAD)
[    24.521] (II) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet stylus: hotplugging completed.
[    24.561] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet stylus" (type: STYLUS)
[    24.561] (II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet (/dev/input/mouse1)
[    24.561] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```



```
lsmod | grep wacom
(empty)
```

I can compile and insmod linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.8-11/src/2.6.30/wacom.ko (but not install it).

Am I in right direction? Do I need wacom.ko? Is there that on kernel 2.6.35?

----------


## Favux

Hi aapo4,

No you don't need the wacom.ko.  The usb HID driver for the Waltop is different and included in the kernel.  I think you activated the Waltop in the 50-wacom.conf.  Is that right?  See the Waltop HOW TO.

----------


## aapo4

Checked Waltop-Howto.

I) I have xserver-xorg-input-wacom installed.
II) I have modified /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf
 (it is now using MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM")

How many times I should/need reboot? How I know when I have rebooted enough times?  (Blinking of led stops?)

III) Compiled and installed version 0.10.99

Is there something I have accidentally could be messed and I should check?

I'm running Xorg from xorg-edgers-ppa (because I had problems with combo wireless mouse+keyboard earlier). Does this matter?


Is Wizardpen useful only for Ubuntu 10.04?

----------


## Favux

WizardPen should work in Maverick too.

If you uninstalled xserver-xorg-input-wacom you would have uninstalled xserver-xorg-input-all.   xf86-input-wacom needs xserver-xorg-input-all to work.

Also did you use the right flag(s) when you compiled xf86-input-wacom?  Check troubleshooting in the Bamboo P&T HOW TO.

I think your match line is good, but you could try MatchVendor "WALTOP" just in case.

----------


## aapo4

I have xserver-xorg-input-all installed.

I compiled and installed xf86-input-wacom:


```
git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom

cd xf86-input-wacom
#My /usr/lib64 -> lib so I think no need for libdir
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
make
#couple of "warning: no previous prototype for", but no errors
sudo make install
```

After booting /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows it is using wacom driver, but power led is just blinking and touching table with pen doesn't do anything. 

Aiptek 14000u has scrolling pad and it is working (works like mouse wheel). Center of scrolling pad is button, but it is not doing anything.

----------


## Favux

Does the tablet work in Windows?  In other words no hardware problem?  For instance is the stylus battery dead?

What's the _xsetwacom list_ show?  If the stylus is there post your entire Xorg.0.log.  Compress it with a right click Create Archive and attach to next post with Manage Attachments below.

----------


## aapo4

This might be hardware issue. Now I tested it under Windows Vista. It say driver is installed and tablet is ready for use, but power led is blinking and tablet is not working.

I continue with this on Waltop-thread.

----------


## redloff

Hello,

I've been having this issue for quite a long time now. I was hoping it will be fixed in 11.04, but unfortunately it is not (or perhaps it is not a driver issue but rather hardware failure).

I have Bamboo pen&touch CTH-460/K(A). It works with default 11.04 wacom driver.
Additionally I installed xserver-xorg-input-wacom from the 11.04 repository.

The issue is best described by the picture that I have attached to this post.
Consider drawing simple shapes one by one from left to rigt, top to bottom.
Within few seconds/minutes, the following shapes are more and more obfuscated by unwanted thin lines.
The lines appear when I lift up stylus (it is no longer touching the tablet) in order to move it to start drawing another shape.
Please forgive my poor description - I hope you get the point.

It works the same way no matter what application I use (tried gimp and mypaint) and the behaviour is exactly the same on OS level - for instance while dragging an icon - stylus does not want to let it go for a short moment after I stop touching tablet surface.

It works the same way on windows XP on wirtualbox (with wacom device filtered out by virtualbox)

 I would really appreciate any help.

----------


## Favux

Hi redloff,

That's a new one.  What are the outputs of:


```
xinput list
and
xsetwacom list
```

in a terminal?

----------


## redloff

Hi Favux,

the output is following:



```
redloff@raccoon:~$ xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0    id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0    id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser           id=18    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus           id=19    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad           id=20    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch         id=21    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HID 413c:8161                               id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0    id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2M                 id=14    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=15    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                            id=17    [slave  keyboard (3)]
redloff@raccoon:~$ xsetwacom list
Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser ERASER    
Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen stylus STYLUS    
Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger pad PAD       
Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch TOUCH
```

----------


## Favux

Alright according to _xsetwacom list_ you're on the Wacom X driver.  Maybe your touch suppression hardware is broken?  Have you tried?:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Finger touch" Touch off
```

And checking if that gets rid of the spurious lines?

----------


## redloff

Well, after turning off Touch as you suggested, I thought this was it! Everything worked perfect for about half an hour or so, but I decided to test it a bit longer before I post anything.

Then the issue started to occur more and more often. Currently at least once or twice every minute.
I noticed that it is more possible to happen when I make light strokes (thin lines) - this is what seems to be "triggering" unwanted lines. Then couple of hard strokes makes it behave correctly for some time, before it happens again. Unfortunately this does not always help. It is hard for me to find any pattern that could be 100% reproducable.

I attach another two images (with and without the issue).

Sometimes I work in mypaint, everything is ok, then I launch gimp and the error appears in both (mypaint and gimp), then I quit gimp, error stops and everything is ok. Then I try to reproduce this behaviour and switching off gimp does not help.. It seems like this behaviour is completely random.

Can I somehow turn off *everything* apart from Stylus?

----------


## Favux

That is puzzling.

You could match to "Finger" and use an _Option "Ignore" "on"_ to turn off the finger and pad and just have the stylus and eraser.  See the LWP mediawiki:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...#X_server_1.10

I'm wondering if there is a problem with the proximity of your stylus.  Would you happen to have access to another one that you could test?

----------


## redloff

Thanks Favux, I will try this at home. If it doesn't help I will return it back to the store, get a new one and report back to let you know if this was a hardware failure.

----------


## redloff

Everything indicates hardware issue. Just installed tablet on pure Windows XP (no virtualbox this time) and the behaviour is exactly the same. I will return it back to the shop.
Thanks for your time and help Favux.

----------


## redloff

I have partialy managed to minimize the problem with use of ... pliers.
When the issue occurs, I remove scriber out of the pen and then put it back again.
Then - if I get lucky and handle stylus very carefuly, I manage to use it without any problem for a long time (up to couple of hours).
The solution is not perfect, but it's better than waiting two weeks for wacom to send me fixed/new hardware.

----------


## Favux

Is there anything that might be causing electromagnetic interference with the tablet and stylus near them?  For example have you tried moving the tablet further away from the monitor?

----------


## redloff

No, the issue was not related to tablet <-> notebook proximity. Usually also no other electronic devices were near. It seems that removing and inserting scriber with pliers finally got it quite stable.
I haven't experience this issue for couple of days now.
Strange but true.

----------


## FrostBlue

Hi Redloff, I was having issues just like showed in the image above. I thot I had it fixed thanks to Favux suggesting changing the click threshold. But now I am experiencing weird behaviour, the tablet works fine sometimes and just doesn't left click sometimes. I think it could be hardware related.
Could you provide an update, if you have problems with a new one.
Thanks a lot.

----------


## FrostBlue

I have checked post #384 and couldn't find CTE-460 in the list, does anybody knows if that one works with ubuntu fine ?

----------


## Favux

Hi FrostBlue,

What is the output of _lsusb_ with the CTE-460 plugged in?

----------


## FrostBlue

Hey Favux, I am still using my MTE-450 , might buy the CTE after the weekend. So just wanted to know if it was supported or not.
CTE should work fine with windows so I might as well get it anyway and will upload the output of the command if you want.
For now the MTE is erratic, the trick of removing the nib kind of works, for a while, theres no way of saying for how long. I have a terminal open always where I keep changing the threshold value between 162 , 420 , 520 , usually 520 works. I know we have been thru this before and you may not be able to help me more, it may be a hardware problem anyway.
I have wasted an entire day behind this man, without any real work, he he...
Will report back with CTE if I get it.

----------


## Favux

Alright, the CTE-460 is the new Bamboo One small I think, the 0x6A.  It and the Bamboo One medium (0x6B) were just added to the drivers.  So you'll need to compile input-wacom and xf86-input-wacom as per the Bamboo P&T HOW TO.

----------


## FrostBlue

Yes it is the small Bamboo One, I will come back to this soon.
Thanks for the link.

----------

